# Fahrtechniktouren und Mehr ... in GM, GL, K, SU, AK, ..



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

Um Fragen zuvor zu kommen ... 

Ja wir brauchen noch so einen Thread  .

Wie der Titel schon aussagt mit hohem Fahr- und Technikanteil ohne Planungsexzesse und seitenlangen Rechtfertigungen warum was wieder mal nicht geklappt hat ....

Wer Lust hat macht mit; Auch ohne formale Anmeldung und Haftungsfreistellungserklärung   

Wer nicht der lässt's einfach.

Das "Mehr" im Titel können gemeinsame Events wie Grillen, Zelten (hallo Volker    und Klaus) aber auch MTB-Rennen, RR-Zeitfahren und Ähnliches sein.

Mache mit einer lockeren Trail-Tour um Altenberg am kommenden Samstag mal den Anfang:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054


@michael aus Berghausen, Sonntag 11:00 beim Radsport Nagel?
machst Du den LMB-Termin oder soll ich.

@ all, übernächstes WE ist Zeitfahren in Altenkirchen. Volker und Klaus, für Euch Pflicht    Einzelheiten folgen noch ..


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um Fragen zuvor zu kommen ...
> 
> Ja wir brauchen noch so einen Thread  .
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael.


Coooooool. Endlich du hast es mir zwar vorabgegriffen aber ich verzeih dir nochmal  . Ich komme übrigens.

Wo denn in Altenkirchen? Ich glaub da komm ich dann auch mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um Fragen zuvor zu kommen ...
> 
> Ja wir brauchen noch so einen Thread  .
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
wenn Du schon Martin Konkurrenz machen willst, dann nimm wenigstens endlich Deine blödsinnige Signatur raus.
Hinsichtlich Grillen/Küchenfee und sonstiger Events bin ich gerne dabei - MTB fahren kann ich ja nicht so gut  .
Wir haben Samstag nachmittag Besuch, ich kläre mal, wie ich zumindest eine Teilmitfahrt einrichten kann. Läßt Du denn auch zu, daß ich Euch ein paar von den Techniktrails rund um Altenberg zeige (die Du wahrscheinlich sowieso kennst ?).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um Fragen zuvor zu kommen ...
> 
> Ja wir brauchen noch so einen Thread  .
> 
> ...




Danke Michael!
Darauf freue ich mich schon seit Wochen!   

Wann kannst du mir nächste Woche die Zeitfahrstrecke zeigen!
Muss noch etwas trainieren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Michael!
> Darauf freue ich mich schon seit Wochen!
> 
> Wann kannst du mir nächste Woche die Zeitfahrstrecke zeigen!
> ...



Boah. Das ist gemein. Und ich Kack dann in Altenkirchen ab.Will auch trainieren.


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Hallo , jetzt hab ich heute schon soviel geschrieben , da kann ich dann das hier auch noch kommentieren. Und stelle die Frage : 

*Musste dieser Thread wirklich noch sein ? * 

Ich verstehe es nicht ... ihr wart doch alle ein Herz und ein Seele 

VG Guido 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Um Fragen zuvor zu kommen ...
> 
> Ja wir brauchen noch so einen Thread  .
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Boah. Das ist gemein. Und ich Kack dann in Altenkirchen ab.Will auch trainieren.



Dann müssen wir dich mitnehmen! Und wenn wir Nachts trainieren!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müssen wir dich mitnehmen! Und wenn wir Nachts trainieren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bitte sogar darum


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte sogar darum


Dann zeigst du dem Michael was ein anständiger Raucher ist!  

Dein Licht ist ja hell genug dakönnen wir die ganze Nacht zum Tag machen!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Dann zeigst du dem Michael was ein anständiger Raucher ist!
> 
> Dein Licht ist ja hell genug dakönnen wir die ganze Nacht zum Tag machen!
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Yep  

P.S.: Lass uns mal wieder wechseln


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo , jetzt hab ich heute schon soviel geschrieben , da kann ich dann das hier auch noch kommentieren. Und stelle die Frage :
> 
> *Musste dieser Thread wirklich noch sein ? *
> 
> ...



...  und Ekel Alfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und Ekel Alfred


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> wenn Du schon Martin Konkurrenz machen willst, dann nimm wenigstens endlich Deine blödsinnige Signatur raus.
> Hinsichtlich Grillen/Küchenfee und sonstiger Events bin ich gerne dabei - MTB fahren kann ich ja nicht so gut  .
> Wir haben Samstag nachmittag Besuch, ich kläre mal, wie ich zumindest eine Teilmitfahrt einrichten kann. Läßt Du denn auch zu, daß ich Euch ein paar von den Techniktrails rund um Altenberg zeige (die Du wahrscheinlich sowieso kennst ?).
> ...



@ Bernd, Konkurrenz in was?


BTW, kannst mir gerne Trails zeigen, die ich schon kenne.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Montana (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und Ekel Alfred



Und die Rolle des Ekel Alfred hatte M . r . i .  ?


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Michael!
> Darauf freue ich mich schon seit Wochen!
> 
> Wann kannst du mir nächste Woche die Zeitfahrstrecke zeigen!
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

schön, dass Du Interesse heuchelst   

Hier der Link zum Zeitfahren:

http://www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de/Zeitfahren.htm

Schlage vor wir treffen uns nächsten Di. oder Do. ab 16:00 Uhr zwecks Unsichermachen der Strecke wer kommt noch mit?

Treffen evtl. bei mir und anschließendes Grillen?   

Gruß Michael


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Hallo Michael!
Am Samstag sind wir noch zu dritt! So werden wir ja noch mehr Spaß
haben.
Freue mich auf die Details von dem Zeitfahren!  
Habe mir extra das erste Septemberwochenende nichts vor genommen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> schön, dass Du interesse heuchelst
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit mir?   . Will auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit mir?   . Will auch mit




Nu heul' nisch gleich rum!
Du kommst ja mit.

Und heulen kannste nachher.

Wann kannst Du den frühestens mit Klaus bei mir sein nächste Woche?


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nu heul' nisch gleich rum!
> Du kommst ja mit.
> 
> Und heulen kannste nachher.
> ...




Dienstagso gegen 16:00 würde passen aber auch Donnerstag


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> schön, dass Du interesse heuchelst
> 
> ...



Schade das die Strecke bei mir so kurz ist!  (geht irgendwie nicht weit genug auf!)
Super, bin Dienstags und Donnerstags dabei! Vielleicht kommt noch ein Triathlet mit! 
Das mit dem Grillen hört sich auch sehr gut an!
Außerdem was ist das mit dem heucheln?? Du hast uns doch dazu animiert!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstagso gegen 16:00 würde passen aber auch Donnerstag



Na also, dann an beiden Tagen   

Alles Weitere können wir ja Samstag in Altenberg besprechen ...

Guts Nächtle - muss regenerieren.


PS: Gibt's 'nen Tria-Aufsatz fürs Nitrous?


----------



## Redking (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, dann an beiden Tagen
> 
> Alles Weitere können wir ja Samstag in Altenberg besprechen ...
> 
> ...



Wünsche dir auch eine gute Nacht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (25. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na also, dann an beiden Tagen
> 
> Alles Weitere können wir ja Samstag in Altenberg besprechen ...
> 
> ...



Wat für nen Aufsatz    

Gute Nacht.

Nacht Mama Delgado


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wat für nen Aufsatz



Triathlon Aufsatz!

War'n Scherz   

Hab' gerade die Strecke für morgen abgefahren und den lange verschollenen _missing link _ gefunden.

Bis Morgen 14:00 Uhr.

Gruß

Michael 

PS: Hab' gerade juchhus Angebot für Sonntag erspäht.
Werde mal anreisen da's sowieso auf dem Weg zu meiner Sonntagnachmittags-Verabredung liegt.


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Hallo Michael.

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Strecke fürs Zeitfahren angeschaut, mir ist ja fast das Essen aus dem Mund gefallen  . Meinst du kann ich da mit meinem Panzer mitfahren   .

Na denn bis gleich


----------



## Cheetah (27. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade mal die Strecke fürs Zeitfahren angeschaut, mir ist ja fast das Essen aus dem Mund gefallen  . Meinst du kann ich da mit meinem Panzer mitfahren   .
> 
> Na denn bis gleich



Doch Bergzeitfahren?


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Doch Bergzeitfahren?




Mehr oder weniger ( wobei eher mehr )   

Aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (27. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade mal die Strecke fürs Zeitfahren angeschaut, mir ist ja fast das Essen aus dem Mund gefallen  . Meinst du kann ich da mit meinem Panzer mitfahren   .
> 
> Na denn bis gleich



hört sich lustig an ich glaub ich mach da auch mit  auch wenn ich letzter bin ich habs mich zumindest getraut nur sag einen dem veranstaleter er sollen lampen aufbauen ^^ falls ich es nicht rechtzeitig schaffe


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2005)

Rückblick zur heutigen Ringwalltour:

Anwesend waren Bernd, Volker, Klaus, Frank, Rico, Ralf und Delgado und als Ehrengäste:

Wolfgang Clement (noch Superminister) & Mutter Beimer Darstellerin Marie Louise Marjan.
Das Gefasel um HM und KM spar ich mir hier. 

Werden so um die 90 km und 2300 HM in 3:10 gewesen sein.

Überraschend waren die o. g. Zaungäste.
Nach einer Downhillabfahrt (70% und ca. 80km/h) sind wir einer geschniegelten Gruppe Altenberg-Touristen fast über die Lackschühchen gefahren.

Da wir noch auf Nachzügler warten mussten haben wir uns das Rumpöbeln ausnahmsweise mal gespart.

Die Touristen-Gruppe nahm vorsichtig mit uns Kontakt auf.

Clement: "... wie lange Tourt Ihr denn so?..... " ....") 

Unsere Antwort: "... 8-9 Stunden ....." erstaunte die Herrschaften dann doch sehr.

Klaus @ Redking hätte unseren Superminister   fast umgenietet als er wie immer Highspeedversessen den Berg runterknallte.

Der Bodyguard kramte schon geschäftig nach seiner Wumme.

Nach dieser kurzen Promi-Show mit Autogrammen auf die Wade gings weiter.
Teils im Tiefflug und freien Fall wegen nasser Wurzeln aber insgesamt recht unspektakulär außer einem simulierten Muskelkrampf   


Bis neulich mit neuen Berichten.

Gruß Michael


PS: Fast vergessen. Zum Nach-Fahrtechnik-Tour-Grillen gings nach Reichshof um mit Frau Delgado anzustoßen, die Wohnung zu verwüsten, und natürlich zu grillen Tüdelü  (sagte Volker).


----------



## indian (27. August 2005)

Hi zusammen,

war so unvorsichtig, mich bei Michael`s mit "langsam" und "mittel" angepriesener Tour anzumelden und...: Hat großen Spaß gemacht!! Wetter top, Gruppe nett, Wege steil (in beide Richtungen...).

Da komm´ ich nochmal dazu...

Viele Grüße von der Königsforst-Seite Gladbach´s

PS: Ich wäre nicht gerne Super-Minister... Da könnte ich den mtbikern immer nur zuschauen und nie selber fahren.


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rückblick zur heutigen Ringwalltour:
> 
> Anwesend waren Bernd, Volker, Klaus, Frank, Rico, Ralf und Delgado und als Ehrengäste:
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Tour.  . Hat echt spaß gemacht  .
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das Autogramm auf der Wade halten wird  .

Das einzige was mich ärgert   ist das ich doch allenernstes meine Zigaretten im Auto vergessen habe. Aber  : unser netter (noch ) Superminister hat ja ein Herz für einen Rauchenden MTBler gehabt und hat mir freundlicher weise eine abgegben  

Besonderen dank noch für das Grillevent und den tollen abend nach der Tour bei dir   .

Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.  




PS.: Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wie wenn ich mich langsam Bergauf richtig langweile


----------



## volker k (27. August 2005)

Hallo ich bins nochmal.

Hätte ich doch jetzt beinahe vergessen :

Die Aktion auf dem Spielplatz die Klus eingebracht hatte war auch spaßig , vorallem die Rutsche runterzufahren  , Klasse


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

@ Delgardo

*Vielen Dank für die super Tour mit Prominenz!* 

Das Afterbike Event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 bei dir war's gesellig und verdammt köstlich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besonders der gut gewürzte Salat den du mit Herzblut gemacht hast!   

Ich komm wieder ohne Frage und ohne Daten!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S.: Hat vielleicht jemand die E-Mail Adresse von Wolfgang?
       Wollte mich für die Dreckspritzer auf den Lackschuhen entschuldigen!


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Delgardo
> 
> *Vielen Dank für die super Tour mit Prominenz!*
> 
> ...






Und Kuschelig warm


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Vielen Dank für diese tolle Tour.
> 
> ...



1. Bitte  
2. Das war ja auch eine langsame Tour für die Du konditionell schon fast zu stark bist. Werde demnächst mal eine mit Tempo Mittel anbieten


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bitte
> 2. Das war ja auch eine langsame Tour für die Du konditionell schon fast zu stark bist. Werde demnächst mal eine mit Tempo Mittel anbieten



Oh weh da muss ich vorher noch trainieren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Delgardo
> 
> 
> P.S.: Hat vielleicht jemand die E-Mail Adresse von Wolfgang?
> Wollte mich für die Dreckspritzer auf den Lackschuhen entschuldigen!



Die Alte oder die Neue?

Alt: [email protected]

Neu: [email protected]ührer.de


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Bitte
> 2. Das war ja auch eine langsame Tour für die Du konditionell schon fast zu stark bist. Werde demnächst mal eine mit Tempo Mittel anbieten



Boah cool  . Extra für mich   .


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alte oder die Neue?
> 
> Alt: [email protected]
> 
> Neu: [email protected]_oppositionsführer.de




Klasse


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Alte oder die Neue?
> 
> Alt: [email protected]
> 
> Neu: [email protected]_oppositionsführer.de



Danke Michael, 
denn ich glaube das sollte ich tun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Denn der sah ja schlimm aus, als ich den Steilhang runtergebraust kam!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffentlich ist Wolfgang nicht nachtragend!


Gruß
Klaus

P.S: Wie war es heute bei der Tour?


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2005)

Hallo Zeitfahrer   ,

hab heute mal die Strecke sondiert.

Treffpunkt für Dienstag:

- B8 bis Altenkirchen
- dort auf B256 Richtung Gummersbach, Waldbröl, ..
- nach Ortsdurchfahrt "Mammelzen" (nach ca. 1 -1,5 km) ist in einer Rechtskurve *links* ein Citröen-Händler 
- dort Treffen Di. 16:00 Uhr. Einwände?

Bis denne.

Gruß

PS: Hama und andere Interessierte: Gilt natürlich auch für Euch.

Michael


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zeitfahrer   ,
> 
> hab heute mal die Strecke sondiert.
> 
> ...




Jawoll Sir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll Sir


Ich komme in Begleitung!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> P.S: Wie war es heute bei der Tour?



Super, nach Altenkirchen und zurück in 2:40 h.
Echtes Zeitfahrtalent halt.

Ähhhm, bei Martin war ich nicht. Viel zu viele Touris in Altenberg Sonntags und keine Promis.

Außerdem glaub' ich nicht, dass er seine Angabe "Tempo mittel" erfüllen kann.

Gruß & gut's Nächtle.


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Super, nach Altenkirchen und zurück in 2:40 h.
> Echtes Zeitfahrtalent halt.
> 
> Ähhhm, bei Martin war ich nicht. Viel zu viele Touris in Altenberg Sonntags und keine Promis.
> ...



Ja na letztes Jahr warst du nur sechster!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Super, nach Altenkirchen und zurück in 2:40 h.
> Echtes Zeitfahrtalent halt.
> 
> Ähhhm, bei Martin war ich nicht. Viel zu viele Touris in Altenberg Sonntags und keine Promis.
> ...








 aber psst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


Dir auch eine Gute Nacht


----------



## Redking (28. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zeitfahrer   ,
> 
> hab heute mal die Strecke sondiert.
> 
> ...




Habe ich mal als Termin ins LMB gestellt!  




http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1240

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ruegi (29. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich auch noch mal zu der genialen Altenberg-Runde bedanken, war wirklich klasse und hat ne Spaß gemacht!!! Nicht nur die genialen Trials sondern auch die Special-Guests war schon klasse organisiert  

...und sorry für den ungeplanten/verkrampften extra Stopp  

Am Wochenende gabs auf dem Ringfest zum Glück noch ein paar krampflösende Mittel 

Somit bin ich gerne bei der nächsten (_langsamen_) Altenberg Tour mit dabei

cheers
Frank


----------



## mike_tgif (29. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @michael aus Berghausen, Sonntag 11:00 beim Radsport Nagel?
> machst Du den LMB-Termin oder soll ich.


Ja, da bin ich ja früh dran mit meiner Antwort  

Zum Sonntag - ab sofort werde ich den Termin wieder ins LMB stellen. 
Wegen vergangenem Sonntag ....
hab den Rechner ab Freitag Nachmittag nicht mehr angehabt - sorry. War dafür mehr auf dem bike. 

Nach Altenberg werde ich nicht fahren, weil:
1. Talsperrentriathlon in Gummersbach stattfindet und
2. Ich die Fahrer der Plätze 1-3 des letzten Jahres kenne und mir beim aktuellen Starterfeld ganz anders wird. 

Zum Thread: Super Idee - besonders, weil GM in der Überschrift steht. Vielleicht kann ich ja beizeiten mit Tips aushelfen. Stichwort: Es gibt auch bei uns viele Berge, die man runterfallen kann 
Bis die Tage (vielleicht mal Sonntags?)

Micha


----------



## Delgado (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich mal als Termin ins LMB gestellt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Klaus,

bin gespannt wer Alles kommt.
Beach sammel ich unterwegs auf.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Klaus,
> 
> bin gespannt wer Alles kommt.
> Beach sammel ich unterwegs auf.
> ...



Hallo Michael
ich bringe noch einen Triathlet mit!    

Sind bis jetzt dann zu sechst!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> ich bringe noch einen Triathlet mit!
> 
> Sind bis jetzt dann zu sechst!
> ...



Also ich glaub ich krieg langsam angst. Da kann ich doch im leben nicht mithalten bei dieser besetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaub ich krieg langsam angst. Da kann ich doch im leben nicht mithalten bei dieser besetzung.



Du Volker, dann fahren wir halt im Windschatten,
da spart man Körner!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Volker, dann fahren wir halt im Windschatten,
> da spart man Körner!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Yep


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

Aber trotzdem macht mir das Tempo sorgen


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Aber trotzdem macht mir das Tempo sorgen


Du hast doch heute schon trainiert!  

Dann ist das nicht so schlimm! Wir schauen mal nach der ersten Runde!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

Ich hoffe ihr wollt da nicht mit nem MTB mitmachen ?!?  

Die Karte hat keine km Angaben, sind das sicher 3 Runden ?


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr wollt da nicht mit nem MTB mitmachen ?!?
> 
> Die Karte hat keine km Angaben, sind das sicher 3 Runden ?



Na klar!
Es sind ca.30-33 Kilometer!    Das geht auch mit dem MTB!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ihr wollt da nicht mit nem MTB mitmachen ?!?
> 
> Die Karte hat keine km Angaben, sind das sicher 3 Runden ?



Was dachtest du denn? Natürlich mit dem MTB. Wir sind doch keine MÄDCHEN!


----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

Zieht euch ne Warnweste an ! Habt ihr gesehen:
1 
 Alexander 
 Nikolopoulos 
 Team Strassacker 
 M30
 1
 114
 00:41:28.320 
 00:13:18 
 00:14:10 
 00:13:59 

13 min pro Runde !!


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Zieht euch ne Warnweste an ! Habt ihr gesehen:
> 1
> Alexander
> Nikolopoulos
> ...



Ich bringe meine Geheimwaffe mit!
Der wird pulveresiert!  

Der kriegt vor staunen den Mund nicht zu und kippt vom Rad! 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

Er wird dich und deine Waffe als "stehendes Hinderniss", sowas wie ne Verkehrsinsel wahrnehmen.   

Du wirst eine völlig neue Erfahrung machen, so als Hase auf der A3 !!!


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe meine Geheimwaffe mit!
> Der wird pulveresiert!
> 
> Der kriegt vor staunen den Mund nicht zu und kippt vom Rad!
> ...


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Er wird dich und deine Waffe als "stehendes Hinderniss", sowas wie ne Verkehrsinsel wahrnehmen.
> 
> Du wirst eine völlig neue Erfahrung machen, so als Hase auf der A3 !!!



Du hast doch auch ein Rennrad dann macht doch mit!

Ich bin keine Verkehrsinsel! 

So das werden wir sehen!

Du traust uns auch gar nichts zu! 
Ich montiere mir ein 55'ger Kettenblatt und dann geht es ab!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch auch ein Rennrad dann macht doch mit!
> 
> Ich bin keine Verkehrsinsel!
> 
> ...




Will auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

> Du traust uns auch gar nichts zu!



Ich trau dir ne Menge zu ! Auch das du mich in die Tasche steckst, aber es gibt da Rennradler, die zu MTB´s auf so ner Veranstaltung ihre eigene Meinung haben.

P.S. Du hast mich ins grübeln gebracht,aber Samstag muss ich arbeiten,höchstens morgen.
Oder meinst du man kann meine Startzeit nach hinten verschieben, so ab 16-17Uhr??


----------



## volker k (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau dir ne Menge zu ! Auch das du mich in die Tasche steckst, aber es gibt da Rennradler, die zu MTB´s auf so ner Veranstaltung ihre eigene Meinung haben.
> 
> P.S. Du hast mich ins grübeln gebracht,aber Samstag muss ich arbeiten,höchstens morgen.
> Oder meinst du man kann meine Startzeit nach hinten verschieben, so ab 16-17Uhr??




Na und , sollen sie doch. Sind doch nur neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Du hast mich ins grübeln gebracht,aber Samstag muss ich arbeiten,höchstens morgen.
> Oder meinst du man kann meine Startzeit nach hinten verschieben, so ab 16-17Uhr??



Wie am Samstag?? oder Morgen??

Also wir müssen morgen um 16:00 Uhr loslegen!

Aber am Samstag hängt von der Menge der Teilnehmer ab??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

Sag ich doch!

Morgen könnte ich vielleicht mitkommen,Probefahren.Aber Samstag könnte ich mich nur anmelden wenn ich sicher später starten könnte,also NEIN !


----------



## Redking (29. August 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch!
> 
> Morgen könnte ich vielleicht mitkommen,Probefahren.Aber Samstag könnte ich mich nur anmelden wenn ich sicher später starten könnte,also NEIN !


Nicht verzargen, auch das Rad tragen!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2005)

bei mir hat es heute leider nicht geklappt,auf die zeitfahrstrecke zu kommen,in au ist mir die kette abgesprungen,dadurch habe ich mir das schaltwerk in die speichen gezogen,das wars dann.
bin danach mit dem mtb in den nutscheid und habe mir denn laktat in die beine geschossen


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2005)

@ pierre, dann läuft's bestimmt Samstag um so besser.
@ Klaus, kenne Deine Geheimwaffe jetzt. Ist echt der Hammer  
@ Volker, das fritte-sein geht vorbei (uuups sorry    war ja PM) und danach biste viel stärker.
@ Max, zu Hause hatte ich 160 km auf der Uhr. Schätze ich hätte mind. 180 wäre ich mit Dir gefahren   

Überpünktlich trafen sich heute Max, Volker, Dirk, Klaus, und ich.

Nach drei Testrunden auf der Strecke sind wir für Samstag ganz gut gewappnet  .

Klaus hat sich als Zeitfahr-Machine geoutet und Volker war mit dem MTB auch nicht viel langsamer.

Schätze die Jungs müssen sich warm anziehen.

Gehe jetzt regenerieren.

Gruß Michael 

PS: Danke für die 2 Liter Wasser, Klaus. Hab' ich dringend gebraucht.


----------



## volker k (30. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ pierre, dann läuft's bestimmt Samstag um so besser.
> @ Klaus, kenne Deine Geheimwaffe jetzt. Ist echt der Hammer
> @ Volker, das fritte-sein geht vorbei (uuups sorry    war ja PM) und danach biste viel stärker.
> @ Max, zu Hause hatte ich 160 km auf der Uhr. Schätze ich hätte mind. 180 wäre ich mit Dir gefahren
> ...




Hallo Michael.

Nur mal so beläufig 1 Zentner = doch 50 KG und nicht 25 KG ( uups jetzt hab mich verplappert )


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Nur mal so beläufig 1 Zentner = doch 50 KG und nicht 25 KG ( uups jetzt hab mich verplappert )



Und Hekto = 100


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2005)

@ michael. hast du die startliste schon gesehen,wir starten mit einer minute unterschied du vor mir,das gefällt mir.
ich hoffe ihr seid die strecke richtig rum gefahren,aber der max war ja dabei,dem habe ich die strecke ja gezeigt.
ich war übrigens 15.05 uhr bis 15.15 uhr in rosbach


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @ michael. hast du die startliste schon gesehen,wir starten mit einer minute unterschied du vor mir,das gefällt mir.
> ich hoffe ihr seid die strecke richtig rum gefahren,aber der max war ja dabei,dem habe ich die strecke ja gezeigt.
> ich war übrigens 15.05 uhr bis 15.15 uhr in rosbach



Klasse, dann hol' ich Dich vielleicht ein   

War mit Max auch 15:05 in Rosbach, frag nach!

Gruß & bis Samstag


----------



## Redking (30. August 2005)

@ Michael

Ist ein Durchschnittspuls von 173 gefährlich?????   

Wann kannst du denn am Donnerstag??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Michael
> 
> Ist ein Durchschnittspuls von 173 gefährlich?????
> 
> Klaus



In Deinem zarten Alter nicht   



PS: Du zeichnest doch keine Daten mehr auf !?
      Machen doch nur Mädchen


----------



## Redking (31. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> In Deinem zarten Alter nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist keine Aufzeichnung sondern eher eine rethorische Frage gewesen:

z.B. Was passiert wenn ein Bär zum Wolf wird!!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ist keine Aufzeichnung sondern eher eine rethorische Frage gewesen:
> 
> z.B. Was passiert wenn ein Bär zum Wolf wird!!
> 
> ...



Ein Erklär-Bär zum Wolf im Schafspelz  

Ähhhm, fährt der dann Einzelzeitfahren   ? 

Du bist übrigens wieder sichtbar   

BTW, Volker bietet seine Haxen feil und bettelt um Slicks für Samstag (uuups schon wieder Geheimnisse ausgeplappert ..).

Seid Ihr schon angemeldet zum EZF?

Gruß

Michael

PS: Plane Rennrad-Tour zum Rhein Weser Turm (Nähe Panorama Park Sauerland) am Sonntag. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Redking (31. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Erklär-Bär zum Wolf im Schafspelz
> 
> Ähhhm, fährt der dann Einzelzeitfahren   ?
> 
> ...




Ja, einzelnd fährt er, aber ohne Zeit!   

Ja klar denn so macht es auch Spaß! Besonders da sich andere auch jetzt für Hudini halten!  

Jepp das habe ich bzw Volker gemacht! Leider stehen wir noch nicht auf der Startliste! Bei mir ist auch das Geld schon weg!  

Super Tour, aber ich denke ich werde nach Samstag meine aktive Laufbahn an den Nagel hängen müssen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Klaus

P.S. Wann kannst du morgen? Schwester haben keinen Aufschub geduldet?


----------



## Delgado (31. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super Tour, aber ich denke ich werde nach Samstag meine aktive Laufbahn an den Nagel hängen müssen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watt is? Samstag wird der Auftakt zu Deiner Traumkarriere.

Morgen kann ich immer. Werde aber nicht biken.
Werde vielmehr Max Rat befolgen und ein wenig Gewichtstuning am Bike betreiben. Anfangen werde ich mit putzen


----------



## Redking (31. August 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Watt is? Samstag wird der Auftakt zu Deiner Traumkarriere.
> 
> Morgen kann ich immer. Werde aber nicht biken.
> Werde vielmehr Max Rat befolgen und ein wenig Gewichtstuning am Bike betreiben. Anfangen werde ich mit putzen



Okay, dann dreh ich hier ne lockere Runde und putze auch das Rad!  

Ich fange morgen mit dem Doping an!   Habe eben mit Lance telefoniert der schickt mir das Zeug für Samstags!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (1. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> PS: Plane Rennrad-Tour zum Rhein Weser Turm (Nähe Panorama Park Sauerland) am Sonntag. Jemand Interesse?


Hallo Michael,
vielleicht hätte ich Interesse, wenn Du die Tour als MTB-Tour machst. Sollten dann aber nicht mehr als 130 km sein    (?).
Martin äußert sich ja nicht wegen der Tour am Sonntag um Altenberg - hättest Du denn eventuell Spaß daran (anstelle Deiner Rennrad-Tour) ein paar HM um Altenberg zu fahren ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (2. September 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> vielleicht hätte ich Interesse, wenn Du die Tour als MTB-Tour machst. Sollten dann aber nicht mehr als 130 km sein    (?).
> Martin äußert sich ja nicht wegen der Tour am Sonntag um Altenberg - hättest Du denn eventuell Spaß daran (anstelle Deiner Rennrad-Tour) ein paar HM um Altenberg zu fahren ?
> Grüße
> Bernd



Sonntag kein Altenberg, sorry.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2005)

Vorab fetten Respekt an alle Teilnehmer aus dem Forum!

Jeder hat mindestens einen Podiumsplatz heute ergattert:

Volker @volker k  

1.Platz
in der Wertung Männer Hauptklasse   und 

1. Platz  in der Wertung Teinehmer mit MTB   

Klaus @redking

3. Platz  in der Wertung Männer über 30   

Pierre @flämischer Löwe

2. Platz  in der Wertung Männer über 30   

Max @beach90

1. Platz  in der Wertung Jugend   


Glückwunsch allen Teilnehmern.
Das schreit förmlich nach Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr.

Bilder gibt's erst Montag. Sonst bricht mein Laptop zusammen.


PS: Klaus & Volker habe ein Rennrad an der Hand. Rahmengröße passt Euch.
Aber es ist orange! Principia mit Ultegra/105er-Mix und billig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab fetten Respekt an alle Teilnehmer aus dem Forum!
> 
> Jeder hat mindestens einen Podiumsplatz heute ergattert:
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael.

Du doch aber auch


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Du doch aber auch



Konnte leider das Vorjahresergebnis nicht verbessern, nur halten.

Aber wenigstens bin ich Vereinsmeister


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

Hallo 
und danke das ich noch lebe!   

Achso das Grillen habe ich mir heut Abend doch nicht verkneifen können! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fall es ein nächstes Mal gibt werde ich mich mal vorbereiten!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte leider das Vorjahresergebnis nicht verbessern, nur halten.
> 
> Aber wenigstens bin ich Vereinsmeister




Na wenn das mal nichts ist


----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> und danke das ich noch lebe!
> 
> Achso das Grillen habe ich mir heut Abend doch nicht verkneifen können!
> ...




Ich mich auch


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mich auch



Es gibt immer ein nächstes Mal   


Will jetzt jemand das Rennrad (s. o.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt immer ein nächstes Mal
> 
> 
> Will jetzt jemand das Rennrad (s. o.)?



PN mir mal den Preis und Bilder wenn du hast


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Will jetzt jemand das Rennrad (s. o.)?



Wie ist datt denn gemeint?  

Wo Oben?????  
Bei mir s.u.!

Wie Groß
 denn??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> PN mir mal den Preis und Bilder wenn du hast



Ist einer Freundin von mir.
Kannst Du Dir nur in situ ansehen.
Nähe Ruppichteroth, ist doch Deine Ecke.

Gruß und Gut's Nächtle. Muss morgen früh RR fahren.


----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ist einer Freundin von mir.
> Kannst Du Dir nur in situ ansehen.
> Nähe Ruppichteroth, ist doch Deine Ecke.
> 
> Gruß und Gut's Nächtle. Muss morgen früh RR fahren.



Und der Preis?


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ist einer Freundin von mir.
> Kannst Du Dir nur in situ ansehen.
> Nähe Ruppichteroth, ist doch Deine Ecke.
> 
> Gruß und Gut's Nächtle. Muss morgen früh RR fahren.



Wie sieht die Freundin aus??? 


Volker wir radeln morgen doch auch! Oder sollen wir Schwimmen gehen??

Gute Nacht Michael!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist datt denn gemeint?
> 
> Wo Oben?????
> Bei mir s.u.!
> ...





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Klaus & Volker habe ein Rennrad an der Hand. Rahmengröße passt Euch.
> Aber es ist orange! Principia mit Ultegra/105er-Mix und billig.



Größe ist 56 oder 58 cm.
Preis weiß ich noch nicht.

Melde mich Montag mal mit der E-Mail bzw. Telefonnummer.


----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht die Freundin aus???
> 
> 
> Volker wir radeln morgen doch auch! Oder sollen wir Schwimmen gehen??
> ...




Mal schauen will ich mich jetzt noch nicht drauf festlegen.


----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

So. Ich werde jetzt auch regenerieren. 

Ich wünsch euch eine Angenehme Nachtruhe , schlaft gut und lasst mir auch noch ein paar Schafe zum zählen übrig  


GUTE NACHT


----------



## Redking (3. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Ich werde jetzt auch regenerieren.
> 
> Ich wünsch euch eine Angenehme Nachtruhe , schlaft gut und lasst mir auch noch ein paar Schafe zum zählen übrig
> 
> ...



Wenn ich vom Stuhl noch mal hoch komme ich auch!  

Gute Nacht Volker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (3. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich vom Stuhl noch mal hoch komme ich auch!
> 
> Gute Nacht Volker
> 
> ...




Och du machst das schon.   Ich habe da volles vertrauen zu dir  .

Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht die Freundin aus???



So eine Frage von Dir? Bin empört   



Nacht Klaus,
Nacht Volker,
.....,
... John Boy,
......,
Nacht Elisabeth ...


----------



## Beach90 (4. September 2005)

tüdelüüü , ähm tschuldigung   

so jetzt gleich geht´s wieder auf in den kampf


----------



## Delgado (4. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> tüdelüüü , ähm tschuldigung
> 
> so jetzt gleich geht´s wieder auf in den kampf




Viel Glück und schieß' nicht daneben.
Denk immer Du zielst auf deine Lehrer   

Werde mich gleich aufmachen, das Sauerland mit dem RR unsicher zu machen.


----------



## Beach90 (4. September 2005)

cool , habe 2 mal getroffen   

aber habe mir heute mal ne silber medallie erkämpft


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> cool , habe 2 mal getroffen
> 
> aber habe mir heute mal ne silber medallie erkämpft




Ja Glückwunsch , siehste hat ja anscheinend doch gewirkt sich seinen Lehrer vorzustellen wie Michael es dir geraten hat.


----------



## Redking (4. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> cool , habe 2 mal getroffen
> 
> aber habe mir heute mal ne silber medallie erkämpft



Wie ??? Nur 2 mal???    ( da magst du deine Lehrer aber gerne)  

Da hast du ja einige Strafrunden drehen müssen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (4. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ??? Nur 2 mal???    ( da magst du deine Lehrer aber gerne)
> 
> Da hast du ja einige Strafrunden drehen müssen!
> 
> ...




Wobei so kann man das allerdings auch sehen


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

So, hier nun eine kleine fotographische Dokumentation des Zeitfahrens vom letzten Samstag:







*Klaus und Volker beim Feintuning an Volkers MTB.**Stollenpneus runter und Slicks drauf  *  






*Diese Geste hat bestimmt 2 Sek. gekostet. Aber Hauptsache stylisch *  






*Volker nach dem Zeitfahren. Beine dick, Arsch wund, Hose ähhh Schnauze voll aber zufrieden?*  



PS: Max, Glückwunsch zur Silbermedaille von gestern!


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nun eine kleine fotographische Dokumentation des Zeitfahrens vom letzten Samstag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilfe ich live und in Farbe!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

Neues Highlight!

Manschafts-/Einzelzeitfahren in Hagen am 25.09.2005.

Wie wär's Volker, Klaus und ich als Manschaft?

3,5 km/150 HM Rennrad oder MTB.

Anschließendes Wellness-Programm nicht ausgeschlossen   .

Startgebühr 5 Euronen.

Übernehm' ich für eine Manschaft   

@ all, sonst noch jemand Interesse (Volker & Klaus müssen sowieso   )?


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier nun eine kleine fotographische Dokumentation des Zeitfahrens vom letzten Samstag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und ich sehe so Fritte aus     ( Wo war die Maske zu diesem Zeitpunkt )(( SCH.... Unprofessionalität   ))


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Highlight!
> 
> 
> 3,5 km/150 HM Rennrad oder MTB.
> ...


*Wie so kurz? Dafür fang ich nicht an!*   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

@ volker,

vergrößer' ma das Bild!

Du hast immer noch 'nen 180er Puls   


Außerdem sieht dein Beinkleid unvorteilhaft aus; Als hättste grad' gemacht


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ volker,
> 
> vergrößer' ma das Bild!
> 
> ...



Hör bloß auf ist ja schon schlimm genug das ich während dem Rennen einen über 200er Puls sehen mußte


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Highlight!
> 
> Manschafts-/Einzelzeitfahren in Hagen am 25.09.2005.
> 
> ...




Dann aber nur MTB. Und wieviele Runden á 3,5 KM   

Die sache hat doch irgendeinen Haken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Die sache hat doch irgendeinen Haken



Glaub ich auch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie so kurz? Dafür fang ich nicht an!*
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Dann konzentrieren wir uns mehr auf das Rahmenprogramm  

Nachdem wir gewonnen haben!


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dann konzentrieren wir uns mehr auf das Rahmenprogramm
> 
> Nachdem wir gewonnen haben!



Sag jetzt endlich wo der Haken an der Sache ist


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dann konzentrieren wir uns mehr auf das Rahmenprogramm
> 
> Nachdem wir gewonnen haben!



Wenn das so lahm ist wie in Oberrerbach dann Prost Mahlzeit!

Mit Uns nie! Die ziehen uns dann auch wieder ne Minute ab!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dann aber nur MTB. Und wieviele Runden á 3,5 KM
> 
> Die sache hat doch irgendeinen Haken



Was macht Euch bloß so misstrauisch?

Hab' ich Euch je angelogen? _Notlügen zählen nicht._

Es gibt keine Runden. Einmal 3,5 km mit 150 HM und fertig!


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so lahm ist wie in Oberrerbach dann Prost Mahlzeit!
> 
> Mit Uns nie! Die ziehen uns dann auch wieder ne Minute ab!
> 
> ...



Bestimmt nur weil die Pros nicht mit uns mithalten konnten


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht Euch bloß so misstrauisch?
> 
> Hab' ich Euch je angelogen? _Notlügen zählen nicht._
> 
> Es gibt keine Runden. Einmal 3,5 km mit 150 HM und fertig!


Na gut dann sag mal kurz wieviel Prozent steigung es sind.
Noch besser BILDER


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht Euch bloß so misstrauisch?


Die Zeitnehmer!!!       


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zeitnehmer!!!
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Und die Frau die den Rechner umgepumpt hat   . Die wurde bestimmt auch angeheuert von MA..IN


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so lahm ist wie in Oberrerbach dann Prost Mahlzeit!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Neee! Das machen wir dann selber.

Simmer halt ma kreativ ....

Z. B. After-Winning-Ramazotti-Party bei Volker   
oder kreatives-Bowle-Styling bei Klaus oder Baby-Entertainment bei mir oder, ........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. September 2005)

So werde mich jetzt verabschieden habe noch ein Date mit meinem Bett.  .

Gute Nacht und bis Morgen.


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

Mannschafts Bergzeitfahren ?? Wo isn da der Sinn ??


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So werde mich jetzt verabschieden habe noch ein Date mit meinem Bett.  .
> 
> Gute Nacht und bis Morgen.






























​


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Mannschafts Bergzeitfahren ?? Wo isn da der Sinn ??



Wieso Bergzeitfahren???
Bei 150 Hm ist das doch kein Berg??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

@ volker, Gut's Nächtle.
@ Balu, was macht Sinn?
@ Klaus, was is mit der Schulter, warum Mädchen ....
schreib' mir!


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

Auf 3,5 km schon


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso Bergzeitfahren???
> Bei 150 Hm ist das doch kein Berg??
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Endlich jemand  ....

.. _der mich versteht_.


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

> @ Balu, was macht Sinn?



Mannschaftszeitfahren hat für mich was mit Windschatten und Führungsarbeit und so...

Aber 3,5km bergauf ????????


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus, was is mit der Schulter, warum Mädchen ....
> schreib' mir!


Liest du ab hier! 

Vielleicht macht es mehr Sinn.  
Wenn nicht kommt notfalls noch eine Mail!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Mannschaftszeitfahren hat für mich was mit Windschatten und Führungsarbeit und so...
> 
> Aber 3,5km bergauf ????????



Ähhhäm *_räusper_*

3 Teilnehmer bilden eine Manschaft.
Jeder fährt zwar allein für die Einzelwertung.
Aber, die Zeit aller 3 Manschafts-Teilnehmer wird addiert und konkurriert mit allen anderen gemeldeten Manschaften um den Sieg.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

Ah, jetzt ja !!


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, jetzt ja !!



Machste mit?


----------



## Balu. (5. September 2005)

> Machste mit?



Würde ich gerne, aber am 25.09 fährt das Singlespeed Team-Rheinland auf den Steinerberg !


----------



## Redking (5. September 2005)

So ich werde jetzt ins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gehen und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zählen.
Wegen der Regeneration für die Schulter!!  






 zusammen.

Gutes Nächtle






 Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Liest du ab hier!
> 
> Vielleicht macht es mehr Sinn.
> Wenn nicht kommt notfalls noch eine Mail!
> ...



Macht kein' Sinn, aber egal   

Bist halt 'nen Mädchen auf Speed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. September 2005)

Die Bilder vom EZF in Obererbach sind online:



www.suedhessenfotos.de


@ Max, wie machst Du das bloß, dass Du auf jedem zweiten Bild bist


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2005)

Da das Wetter schön zu bleiben droht hier eine Ringwalltour ab Altenberg am Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054




UAwg


----------



## mike_tgif (6. September 2005)

Hi, was genau verstehst DU unter konditionsbetont?


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, was genau verstehst DU unter konditionsbetont?



Das z. B. Freerider bei dem Tourtempo schon mal ins Schnaufen kommen   
Krämpfe sollen auch schon mal vorgekommen sein   

Du musst Dir aber keine Sorgen machen   


PS: Ich mail Dir mal die Tel. Nr von meiner Freundin mit dem Principia in orange. Müsste heute Abend zu Hause sein.

PPS: Volker, Klaus noch Interesse am RR?

Rahmenhöhe ist 56 cm Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr und ca. 60 cm Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr.


----------



## Redking (6. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das z. B. Freerider bei dem Tourtempo schon mal ins Schnaufen kommen
> Krämpfe sollen auch schon mal vorgekommen sein
> 
> Du musst Dir aber keine Sorgen machen
> ...



Hallo Michael

ich will mir doch kein Kinderrad kaufen!  
Habe selbst eins mit 57cm Rahmenhöhe! Und das ist schon klein,war aber so gewollt!  
Bei dem anderen muss ich den Sattel noch weiter rausziehen, mit meiner 85 Schrittlänge!

Gruß
Klaus
P.S.: Habe auch nichts gegen Telefonnummern von gutaussehenden Singlefrauen!


----------



## volker k (7. September 2005)

Bike & Grill Tour in Hennef. 

Zum Programm :

Wir werden erst eine Radtour machen mit Spielwiesen besuch ( Dauer ca. 2,5-3,5 h ) um Anschließend am Siegbogen in Hennef / Weldergoven zu Grillen. (bitte selber Essen und Getränke mitbringen )

Für die Leute , die mit dem Auto anreisen und /oder das Grillgut und Getränke abgeben wollen hier die Adresse für den Parkplatz :

Bingenberg 1 , 53773 Hennef 

Die Grillsachen werden dann in mein Servicemobil umgeladen und hinterher an Ort und Stelle gefahren.

Wichtig für die Leute die mit dem Auto kommen bitte die Zeit so berechnen damit wir spätestens um 15:15 Uhr in Richtung Sieglinde losfahren um die Leute abzuholen die nicht mit dem Auto anreisen. ( Also 15:00 Uhr am Parkplatz )

P.S.: Wer anschließend mitzelten möchte bitte das Zelt nicht vergessen. Angesichts der Spätsommerlichen Abendtemperaturen rate ich auch sich evtl. Warme Klamotten mitzubringen. 


Ganz wichtig : Spaß und gute Laune nicht vergessen !!!

Eintragen  Marsch Marsch


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Wetter schön zu bleiben droht hier eine Ringwalltour ab Altenberg am Donnerstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054
> 
> ...



Hmm, warum erscheint der Termin denn nicht in der Liste? Wenn er als versteckt gekennzeichnet wäre, könnte ich ihn auch nicht sehen. Erzähl mal Michael, wie hast du das gemacht.


----------



## Redking (7. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, warum erscheint der Termin denn nicht in der Liste? Wenn er als versteckt gekennzeichnet wäre, könnte ich ihn auch nicht sehen. Erzähl mal Michael, wie hast du das gemacht.



Hallo,der Termin stand drin ist wohl zur Zeit verschwunden! 
Ich selbst habe ihn gesehen!  
Gruß
 Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, warum erscheint der Termin denn nicht in der Liste? Wenn er als versteckt gekennzeichnet wäre, könnte ich ihn auch nicht sehen. Erzähl mal Michael, wie hast du das gemacht.



Vieleicht hat das Programm es noch nicht geschnallt das Termin gelöscht wurde . Aber nichts genaueres weiß man nicht


----------



## Splash (7. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Volker, Klaus noch Interesse am RR?
> 
> Rahmenhöhe ist 56 cm Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr und ca. 60 cm Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr.




Was ist das denn für eines? Gibts auch n Foto? Und was soll das kosten. Mitte Tretlager -> Ende Sitzrohr 60 cm = Rahmenhöhe = müsste für mich passen  Habe also ggf Interesse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,der Termin stand drin ist wohl zur Zeit verschwunden!
> Ich selbst habe ihn gesehen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Diejenigen die angemeldet waren habe ich informiert, dass der Termin wg. eines Sterbefalls & Beerdigung verschoben wird.


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2005)

Dank Max gibt's einen Termin für heute im Raum Waldbröl/Nutscheid  .




Aber vorsicht .......


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1298


Eintragen Marsch Marsch!


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2005)

_Was ein Wochenende  _ ....    

Freitag mit Max @beach die Nutscheid bis Eitorf und zurück unsicher gemacht.
Römerstraße, Drachenschanze, Teufelsschlucht, Todessprung   , .... usw.

Getötet hat Max aber nur seine Skareb.

Die Anderen haben's überlebt   . Wenn auch leicht angeschlagen da die LMB Tourangaben (schnell/schwer) erstmals wahr gemacht wurden.

Tolles Guiding durch Max der gerade an der Cote d'Azur weilt  . Erholungsurlaub sozusagen  

Samstag war Tour & Trail rund um Sieg und Wahnbachtalsperre angesagt.
Mit vielen schönen Trails (... jaja, auch der Hoo Chi Mingh) und anschließendem Spaßprogramm an der Sieg (Baden, Saufen, Tiere grillen, Zelten, ...)

Das schreit nach Wiederholung   
Deshalb schon mal das nächste Wochenende vormerken; Da gibts auch was zu feiern  . Hoffe das Wetter spielt wieder mit.

Sonntag ganz unspektakulär nur Rennrad gefahren; Ohne LMB-Termin wegen des wechselhaften Wetters.

Bis demnächst


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2005)

Trotz spannender Wetterverhältnisse für's kommende Wochenende steigt wieder ein Bike-Event mit open-end-Rahmenprogramm    

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1239


Bade-Utensilien und warme Sachen für Abends dringend empfohlen   


Alles Weitere siehe LMB. 


Eintragen Marsch, Marsch!


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Hier die (Pflicht-  ) Termine fürs Wochenende.

Der beste Downhiller den ich kenne gibt sich hier die Ehre:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1357


Und für die GM-Fraktion geht's Sonntag hier weiter:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1347


Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so schön


----------



## Redking (25. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die (Pflicht-  ) Termine fürs Wochenende.
> 
> Der beste Downhiller den ich kenne gibt sich hier die Ehre:
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

wie war eure Tour am Sonntag?

Am Samstag bist du ja gut Heim gekommen, wie ich gelesen habe!
Hättest auch mit uns noch den Rest fahren können! 
Du hättest so einen Berg gespart gehabt!  

Hattest du mit dem ersten Satz eigentlich mich gemeint???  
Dann muss ich mich erstmal für das Kompliment bedanken!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wie war eure Tour am Sonntag?
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus & Interessierte,

Tour am Sonntag war klasse  . Wäre bestimmt einiges für Dich dabei gewesen.
Z. B. die Trails "Steinbruch Osberghausen" & "Steinbruch Weihershagen".

Dabei waren:

Sascha, Michael, Stefan und ich.

Nach kurzem uphill-race zur Einstimmung normalisierte sich das das Tempo gegen die angegebene Vorgabe "mittel".

Dann ging's fast nur über Trails, unterbrochen nur von wenigen Transfer-Asphalt-Passagen. Hauptsächtlich bergauf, daher gerne genommen.

Herausforderungen brachten auch schwierige, da steile, uphill-Passagen (hohe Warte u. ä.) und rasante, Fully fordernde, high-speed-Schotter downhills mit sich.

Nach ca. 2 h wurden noch schnell ein paar Serpentinenabfahrten eingebaut, die Saschas 1992er XTR Schraubsteuersatz endgültig überforderten.

Respekt übrigens für die Teilnahme mit Starrgabel. Da braucht man wirklich schon viel Fahrtechnik um das zu kompensieren   (und stabile Handgelenke).

Am Schluss hatte ich einige neue Herausforderungen und werde wohl in der Mittagspause mal einige Schlüsselstellen in den o. g. Steinbrüchen abklappern. Liegt ja vor der Haus- ähhhh Werkstür.

Danke an Michael für das perfekte guiden: " .... bitte gleich rechts ..  ".

Am Schluss hatte ich wieder 20 (virtuelle) WP-Punkte gesammelt und somit ein starkes Wochenende von (Sa. + So.) 52 Punkten* 


Zurück zu Klaus:

Ja ich meinte Dich mit dem besten Downhiller. Obwohl Stefan z. Zt. mächtig aufholt   

Und wegen des gesparten Berges; Stefan hat so'n Tempo durch Lohmar und den anschließenden Berg Richtung Neunkirchen hoch gemacht, dass ich richtig im Windschatten mit hochgezgen wurde. 


Hier übrigens der nächste Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1383

Mittwoch 28.09.2005, 17:30 Wiehl-Alperbrück, Treffpunkt: Tankstelle Jäger,
Leichte MTB-Feierabendrunde mit mittlerem Tempo bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit, Licht empfehlenswert.





_____________________________
* Suche Mitstreiter für WP-Team 2005/2006


----------



## mike_tgif (26. September 2005)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
also mal eine kurze Stellungnahme:


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nach kurzem uphill-race zur Einstimmung normalisierte sich das das Tempo gegen die angegebene Vorgabe "mittel".


...von wegen uphill-race: Ich hab Dich deutlich gähnen gesehen an der Spitze der Gruppe... 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Am Schluss hatte ich einige neue Herausforderungen und werde wohl in der Mittagspause mal einige Schlüsselstellen in den o. g. Steinbrüchen abklappern. Liegt ja vor der Haus- ähhhh Werkstür.


... in der Mittagspause ....



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Michael für das perfekte guiden: " .... bitte gleich rechts ..  ".


Nun, ein wenig Höflichkeit kann nie schaden .... blieb aber im Zuge der zunehmenden, körperlichen Beanspruchung aber immer häufiger aus. 

Danke für die positive Kritik. Vielleicht können wir in Zukunft auch mal mit dem Ein oder Anderen neuen Gesicht rechnen. 

@Michael: Bist Du noch nass geworden und hast Du noch ausreichend Kölsch auf dem Dorffest zu Dir nehmen können?
Ups, hätte ich das in Anbetracht Deiner Suche nach Teamkollegen für den WP besser nicht erwähnen sollen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael: Bist Du noch nass geworden und hast Du noch ausreichend Kölsch auf dem Dorffest zu Dir nehmen können?
> Ups, hätte ich das in Anbetracht Deiner Suche nach Teamkollegen für den WP besser nicht erwähnen sollen?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hallo Michael (ist glaub' ich der häufigst verwendete Vorname im Forum   ),

bin kaum nass geworden; Das meiste vom Regen ist über mir schon wieder verdunstet.

Dorffest war fast zu Ende als wir ankamen   .
So fiel das obligatorische Besäufnis für mich aus   

Oooch der Winterpokal .... wird traditionell viel zu stark überbewertet ....    

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier übrigens der nächste Termin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1383
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael,
kann leider Mittwochs nicht!  

Wie läuft das denn mit dem WP ??? Bin doch noch neu (first Season)!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. September 2005)

Hallo Klaus,

hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/add.php

trägst Du jeden Tag mind. 5h Fahrzeit ein.
Das glleiche tun vier andere (5 Leutz = 1 WP-Team) auch und am Ende gewinnt unser Team.

Ganz einfach   

Leider hatten wir letztes Jahr 2 Aussteiger; Daher nur 3. Platz.

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/team-ranking.php


----------



## mike_tgif (27. September 2005)

Hi Michael,

hab mich mal für den Mittwoch eingetragen, allerdings ohne Gewähr (ab Do. hab ich Urlaub). Melde mich aber, wenn es nicht klappt.

Zum WP: Also 5h/Tag eintragen kann ich schon - solange ich die nicht auch noch alle fahren muss  

Bis morgen!


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2005)

Schöne kurze Feierabendrunde gestern mit:

Michael,
Christian,
Gerd und mir.

30 km mit FABs, die aber viel Gelegenheit zum Quatschen boten     und Trails und Downhills im Aggertal, Wiehltal und dazwischen.

Zum Schluss war' für Einige Night Ride   
Aber dafür trägt man schließlich einen modifizierten Helm  

Eine Wiederholung gibt's vorr. nächsten Mittwoch um 17:30 Uhr.
LMB Termin folgt.




Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2005)

Morgen gibt's wieder eine lockere Feierabend-Runde.

Michael & Christian habe ich schon mal rekrutiert   



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1383


----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen gibt's wieder eine lockere Feierabend-Runde.
> 
> Michael & Christian habe ich schon mal rekrutiert
> 
> ...




Zur Feierabendrunde haben sich 6 Biker eingefunden, was einer Steigerung von 50% zur Vorwoche entspricht   

Locker war's auch; Außer für mich, da ich mein neues 17,5 kg-Bike ca. 800 HM auf 30 km die Berge hochwuchten musste (gutes Krafttraining übrigens).

Runter war dafür umso geiler; Z. B. Steinbruch Weiershagen, Moto Cross Strecke Bilstein und die Hausstrecke von "Downhill-Oberberg".

Am Schluss war's wieder Neid-Ride wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit.


Hoffe, dass Wetter hält für die nächsten Termine:

So. 09.10.2005, 11:00 Uhr, Radsport Nagel, Gummersbach-Vollmerhausen

Mi. 12.10.2005, 17:30 Uhr, Tankstelle Jäger, Wiehl-Alperbrück

LMB-Einträge folgen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (6. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Runter war dafür umso geiler; Z. B. Steinbruch Weiershagen, Moto Cross Strecke Bilstein und die Hausstrecke von "Downhill-Oberberg".


 und ich war nicht da...  



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, dass Wetter hält für die nächsten Termine:
> 
> So. 09.10.2005, 11:00 Uhr, Radsport Nagel, Gummersbach-Vollmerhausen".


 
Bereits erstellt und die ersten Eintragungen sind bereits erfolgt.


----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits erstellt und die ersten Eintragungen sind bereits erfolgt.



LMB-Termin für So. 09.10.2005:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1347


LMB-Termin für Mi. 12.10.2005:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1383


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter machten wir uns (fast pünktlich) zu sechst auf, um die Bergischen Trails unsicher zu machen.

Start war der Bike Shop Nagel in GM-Vollmerhausen, um mal'n bischen Werbung zu machen   

Da ich mich kaum auskannte (Danke an dieser Stelle an den Guide, Michael) kann ich nur einige Highlights erwähnen.

Im Steinbruch Osberghausen hatte ich, da vormals zum Abstieg gezwungen, noch eine Rechnung zu begleichen. Mit dem neuen Bike aber Null Problemo   

Weiter gings über Gummershardt, Trails, Trails und wieder Trails zum Bikepark bei Frielingsdorf. Hier hätte ich die Vorteile meines Bikes voll ausspielen können, wäre ich nicht so platt gewesen   

Auf dem Rückweg ging's am Brucher Stausee, mit feiner technischer Abfahrt,  vorbei, bevor wir uns dann auf fast direktem Weg   wieder Gummersbach annäherten.

Nach gefühlten 150 km waren wir wieder am Startort, von dem aus Michael mich nach Hause fuhr weil ich so fertig war; Nein, sondern um eine Familienkrise zu verhindern, da es etwas spät geworden war.

Danke nochmal an Michael für's Heimfahren    


Möchte nochmal den Mittwochstermin in Erinnerung rufen.
Siehe ein Posting hier drüber.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## volker k (10. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter machten wir uns (fast pünktlich) zu sechst auf, um die Bergischen Trails unsicher zu machen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael.

Tjaja. Freerider sind doch was anderes alls Leichtbauräder  .
Kannst ja schon mal Trainieren für die Schweiz im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael.
> 
> Tjaja. Freerider sind doch was anderes alls Leichtbauräder  .
> Kannst ja schon mal Trainieren für die Schweiz im nächsten Jahr



Apropos Schweiz,








Schon beeindruckend, dein 11 km-wheelie bei 14% Steigung.
Andere hatten da erheblich mehr Schwierigkeiten.  


Das nächste Mal aber bitte mit Helm  

Und wenn Du schön brav bist veröffentliche ich das "*danach-Foto*" auch nicht   

Grütze


----------



## volker k (10. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Schweiz,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wagst du nicht   

Aber ich hab da in zweifelsfall auch noch ein Bild von dir   .


BTW: Ich vermisse auch immer noch den schweizer Fred den der Hardy für mich aufmachen wollte.


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

Bericht zur Mittwochstour in Wiehl Alperbrück (12.10.):

Bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter traf sich ein Haufen gutgelaunter, netter Biker um die Trails im Bergischen unsicher zu machen ... Fazit: Super   

Bericht zur Donnerstagstour (13.10.):

Bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter traf sich ein Haufen gutgelaunter, netter Biker um die Trails im Bergischen unsicher zu machen ... Fazit: Super   






Bericht zur Freitagstour mit B_a_H (14.10.) siehe auch Feierabendthread:

Bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter traf sich ein Haufen gutgelaunter, netter Biker um die Trails im Bergischen unsicher zu machen ... Fazit: Super   

Bericht zur Samstagstour (15.10.) ins Ebbegebirge:

Bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter traf sich ein Haufen gutgelaunter, netter Biker um die Trails im Bergischen unsicher zu machen ... Fazit: Super   

Bericht zur Sonntagstour (16.10.) "Rund um GM":

Bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter traf sich ein Haufen gutgelaunter, netter Biker um die Trails im Bergischen unsicher zu machen ... Fazit: Super   


Hier der nächste Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1383

Habe mal beide Parameter auf mittel gesetzt, da die Streckenführung manchmal eben doch zum Schieben zwingt   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (17. Oktober 2005)

Na Du machst es Dir ja einfach.


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bericht zur Sonntagstour (16.10.) "Rund um GM":
> 
> Bei herrlichstem Herbstwetter traf sich ein Haufen gutgelaunter, netter Biker um die Trails im Bergischen unsicher zu machen ... Fazit: Super


Da Delgado, alias Michael heute scheinbar ausnahmesweise wenig Zeit hat, springe ich in punkto Berichterstattung vom Wochenende für ihn ein.  
Am Sonntag wurde sich sehr pünktlich um 11:00 bei Radsport NAGEL in Gummersbach getroffen. 
Dabei waren:
Stephan, Klaus, Christian, Sascha, Thomas und 2x Michael. 

Unter Beobachtung der Ladenbesitzerin machten wir uns bei schönstem Wetter auf in Richtung Alferzhagen. Stephan wählte hier die "kürzeste" Strecke, die direkt sämtliche Gespräche verstummen lies.
Von Alferzhagen fuhren wir einen netten Singeltrail bis nach Niedersessmar. Weitere Stationen unserer Reise:
Bernberg, Frömmersbach, Unnenberg, Becke, wieder Bernberg, Niedersessmar.
Hier wurden nochmal die Getränke aufgefüllt, bevor es auf den Kerberg ging. Über Kotthausen fuhren wir dann noch um die Brucher und haben auch den Bahnschienentrail mitgenommen.
Über Herreshagen ging es dann zurück Richtung Dieringhausen.
Fazit: Nette Tour mit besonders vielen knackigen Anstiegen für die Freerider unter uns!  
Insgesamt dürften ca. 65km und an die 1500hm zusammengekommen sein.


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag wurde sich sehr pünktlich um 11:00 bei Radsport NAGEL in Gummersbach getroffen.
> Dabei waren:
> Stephan, Klaus, Christian, Sascha, Thomas und 2x Michael.



Hier ein Eindruck von der Alternativ-Veranstaltung:







Auch sehr hübsch.


----------



## mike_tgif (17. Oktober 2005)

... schon nett, aber bei uns sind sogar die Freerider mit dem Rad angefahren und nicht mit dem Auto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ... schon nett, aber bei uns sind sogar die Freerider mit dem Rad angefahren und nicht mit dem Auto....



Das müssen ja ganz Harte sein und nicht jeder möchte im Hochgebirge wohnen. Bisher dachte ich auch, in und um Gummersbach, Engelskirchen und den anderen bergischen Metropolen ,  gibbet keine Bergradler, sind mir jedenfalls nie welche begegnet.


----------



## mike_tgif (17. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das müssen ja ganz Harte sein...


Eigentlich nur einer - und der ist hart!


			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...in und um Gummersbach, Engelskirchen und den anderen bergischen Metropolen...


Sehr richtig Deine Einschätzung!





			
				on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...gibbet keine Bergradler, sind mir jedenfalls nie welche begegnet.


... wo fährst DU denn mit dem Auto lang?

Schließ Dich doch beim nächsten Mal an - bist herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nur einer - und der ist hart!



Ich kenn Herrn Heider noch von vorm Krieg.   



			
				mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ... wo fährst DU denn mit dem Auto lang?



Kann man mal sehen, ich fahr noch da Auto, wo ihr schon lange aufgegeben habt.   



			
				mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Schließ Dich doch beim nächsten Mal an - bist herzlich Willkommen!



Liegt im Bereich des Möglichen, da jetzt die Harten durch Mehrgewicht endlich eingebremst werden.   

Grüsse

Der xte Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (17. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt im Bereich des Möglichen, da jetzt die Harten durch Mehrgewicht endlich eingebremst werden.


Da ist was dran, wir haben ihn am SOnntag auf einen 17,5er Schnitt eingebremst  .
Mir hats gereicht und er war immer noch unruhig, wenns Päußchen gab.


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn Herrn Heider noch von vorm Krieg.
> 
> 
> 
> Der xte Michael



Ardennen Offensive oder Verdun Schlacht oder gar Willems Krieg 70/71


----------



## peppaman (17. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das müssen ja ganz Harte sein und nicht jeder möchte im Hochgebirge wohnen. Bisher dachte ich auch, in und um Gummersbach, Engelskirchen und den anderen bergischen Metropolen ,  gibbet keine Bergradler, sind mir jedenfalls nie welche begegnet.




Wat?



By the way Micha, Du hast den Wasgau bei bestem Wetter verpaßt.
Hab leider erst zu spät dran gedacht, mich bei Dir zu melden.


Aber so'ne Bergische Runde würd' mir auch gefallen. Der 17er Schnitt hört sich auch gut an.
Hätte auch selbst eine gute/dicke/traillastige Runde ab Wiehl im Angebot....



*bleibt dran, und grüßt die Heimat*
peppa


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ardennen Offensive oder Verdun Schlacht oder gar Willems Krieg 70/71



Punische Kriege


----------



## on any sunday (17. Oktober 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Wat?
> 
> By the way Micha, Du hast den Wasgau bei bestem Wetter verpaßt.
> Hab leider erst zu spät dran gedacht, mich bei Dir zu melden.
> ...



Oh, der Herr Pfeffermann. Wasgau wäre ich auch verhindert gewesen, bei schönem Wetter kann da ja jeder fahren.


----------



## peppaman (18. Oktober 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> bei schönem Wetter kann da ja jeder fahren.



auf 108km keine besonderen Vokommnisse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (18. Oktober 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so'ne Bergische Runde würd' mir auch gefallen. Der 17er Schnitt hört sich auch gut an.
> Hätte auch selbst eine gute/dicke/traillastige Runde ab Wiehl im Angebot....


... gute Sache - dann mach doch am Sonntag den Guide, wenns nicht gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet...


----------



## peppaman (19. Oktober 2005)

Die nächsten WoE's sind noch nicht freigeschaufelt.  

Dranbleiben,
Gruß
peppa


----------



## mike_tgif (22. Oktober 2005)

Morgen wirds wieder eine kleine Tour in Gummersbach geben. In Anbetracht des Wetters aber eher kürzer. Hier ist der Link
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1072

Viele Grüße


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen wirds wieder eine kleine Tour in Gummersbach geben. In Anbetracht des Wetters aber eher kürzer. Hier ist der Link
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1072
> 
> Viele Grüße




... und wie war's  ? 

Hab' mir fällige Renovierungsarbeiten im/am Haus für solches Wetter aufgehoben und gehe mal spontan zwischendurch Biken oder auf die Rolle.

Gruß 

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (24. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wie war's  ?


Der Himmel hat geweint, weil Du nicht da warst..... 

Wir sind nur eine kurze Runde gefahren. Anwesend waren der bekannte Stephan ("komm weiter, mir is kalt") und ein neuer Stefan,der ebenfalls hier im Forum unterwegs ist. 

Wir sind an der Agger entlang bis nach Ründeroth, von hier über Schnellenbach bis nach Engelskirchen, weiter über Kaltenbach, die "entschärfte" Hohe Warte (wenn Du da gewesen wärst auch die unentspannte Version) runter nach Wiehlmünden und zurück nach Dieringhausen.

Da es kräftig geregenet hat haben wir nur 1 3/4  und knappe 30km gemacht.

Für die nächste Woche werde ich mir mal was ausdenken - vielleicht mal in Richtung Meinerzhagen/Kierspe?!?

Renovierungsarbeiten? Am Haus? Auf die Rolle?

Wirst DU alt?


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Wirst DU alt?



Ich bin alt!

Vor wenigen Centurien  noch wäre mein Mindest-Haltbarkeitsdatum bereits abgelaufen   

Bis Sonntag oder Mittwoch?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (24. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bis Sonntag oder Mittwoch?


Da ich mittlerweile unregelmäßig in Düsseldorf übernachten muss :kotz:,
wohl erst Sonntag!


----------



## mike_tgif (28. Oktober 2005)

Oh Mann, da renoviert der Michael mal sein gesamtes Hab & Gut und schon rutscht der Beitrag auf die zweite Seite.

Hier der obligatorische Link zum LMB Termin am Sonntag.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1587


----------



## Delgado (28. Oktober 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann, da renoviert der Michael mal sein gesamtes Hab & Gut und schon rutscht der Beitrag auf die zweite Seite.
> 
> Hier der obligatorische Link zum LMB Termin am Sonntag.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1587




Erster  





_________________________________________________
Suche noch Mitfahrer für Trainingslager im Frühjahr 2006 auf Malle.
Kostet ca. 700,00  f. 2 Wo. HP. *** incl. aller Bike Transporte, geführte Touren, Werkstattservice, ...

Erradelte Punkte sind übrigens voll WP-Kompatibel.


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Suche noch Mitfahrer für Trainingslager im Frühjahr 2006 auf Malle.
> Kostet ca. 700,00  f. 2 Wo. HP. *** incl. aller Bike Transporte, geführte Touren, Werkstattservice, ...
> 
> Erradelte Punkte sind übrigens voll WP-Kompatibel*.



Danke für das große Interesse  .
Werde heute die ersten Buchungen durchführen.
Der Preis reduziert sich um knapp 100,00 .



Da die "Kollegen" wohl viel zu tun haben    möchte ich zu den Touren am letzten langen WE,

- Sonntag 30.10. in Gummersbach Vollmerhausen
- Montag 31.10. Altenberg Schöllerhof

nur noch nachtragen, dass dies wohl die schönsten Spätsommer-Touren   des Jahres waren. 

Bestes Wetter, menschenleere Wälder, geile Trails und jeweils homogene* und supernette Gruppen   

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue soll es das für dieses Jahr aber wohl gewesen sein mit "Spätsommerwetter" und trockenen Trails   

Der Termin, Sonntags 11:00 Uhr vor Radsport Nagel wird aber beibehalten   

Michael, machst Du 'nen LMB-Termin? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1587

* würde Tempo "schnell" angeben auch in Anbetracht des zu erwartenden Wetters und der Erfahrungen ...

Definitionen von "schnell" gibt's bei Bernd aus Holz (hier kein  Smiley) in diversen Threads oder bei mir   

Gruß & bis So.


----------



## mike_tgif (4. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das große Interesse  .
> Werde heute die ersten Buchungen durchführen.


Arbeite noch an einer Zusage 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> nur noch nachtragen, dass dies wohl die schönsten Spätsommer-Touren  des Jahres waren


Zustimmung 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Michael, machst Du 'nen LMB-Termin?


Erledigt!


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Definitionen von "schnell" gibt's bei Bernd aus Holz (hier kein Smiley) in diversen Threads oder bei mir


Das interessiert mich jetzt aber.


Erinnere mich bitte daran in der nächsten Woche den K/B/A Regional-Kindergartenthread aufzumachen.


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Definitionen von "schnell" gibt's bei Bernd aus Holz ... in diversen Threads ....



Hier eine kleine Anekdote aus dem bewegten Forumsleben:



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Definiton der Touren in diesem Thread (siehe auch erste Anmerkung von hardy aus k) schlage ich wie folgt vor:
> Kurze Tour: ca. 50-60 km.
> Mittlere Tour: ca. 80 km.
> Lange Tour: > 100 km (ca. 110-120 km) = Marathon
> ...



Die besagte Tour war mit Tempo "mittel" glaub' ich *oder war es langsam*
im LMB angegeben.

     

Themenwechsel:

Gibt's nicht schon genug Kindergarten-Freds im Lokalforum  ?


Gruß & bis Sonntag auf der "Sprintdistanz"


PS: Am 12.11.2005 um 13:15 Uhr ist MTB-Rennen in Köln.
50 Min. 10 .


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (4. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine kleine Anekdote aus dem bewegten Forumsleben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
da kennst Du meine Anmerkungen besser als mancher Teilnehmer hier im Forum seine eigenen   ; ist ja schon einige Zeit her, daß ich das geschrieben habe (allerdings ohne die von Dir gemachten Hervorhebungen!)

 Aber wieso "Anekdote"  und wieso   ?    
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## on any sunday (5. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß & bis Sonntag auf der "Sprintdistanz"



Hallo Jungs!

Als potentieller Mitfahrer hätte ich da Mal ne Frage. 

Sind die 2 Stunden ausbaufähig oder besteht ihr darauf.  Wenn "Schnell" bedeutigt, das der Schnitt bei 25 km/h liegt, sind natürlich 2 Stunden ausreichend.   Werde mich aber dann nicht ins Auto schmeissen und ins Hochland begeben. 

Falls ihr aber sowas plant



 Copydrive beim Pfeffermann

wäre ich dabei!

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (6. November 2005)

Hi Michael,

sorry, aber ich war nicht mehr online. Wahrscheinlich hat sich Deine (und auch die von ZeRoKoll) Anfrage erledigt  , aber ich wollte doch noch kurz antworten:

Die von Dir angegebene Tour sieht nett aus, können wir gerne bei relativ trockenem Wetter mal angehen. (Ein Schnitt unter 20 müsste es aber schon sein, sonst komm ich nicht mehr hinterher ).

Ich hoffe, der Herr Delgado findet die Zeit zu berichten, wie es heute war - ich war schon nach 3h raus. (ca. 18er Schnitt)

Ach ja, eins noch:
*@ Alle:*
*Bitte meldet Euch, wenn möglich mit Fragen zur GM Sonntagstour bitte bis Freitag Nachmittag hier, ab Freitag Abend aber besser unter der im LMB Termin angegebenen Handynummer. Danke! *


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2005)

Morgään,

die gestrige Tour war wieder klasse  .

Wetter  , Strecke, Bodenverhältnisse   , Leutz, Dauer und Intensität, ... wäre bestimmt auch was für Bernd und Mikele gewesen.

Definitiv werden die Trails jetzt im Spätsommer aber anspruchsvoller   

Grobe Richtung, an die ich mich erinnern kann, war GM, Unnenberg, Dannenberg, Genkeltalsperre, Aggertalsperre, GM, Reichshof ..  

@ Michael, nach unserer Trennung, zu der ich nicht mein O. K. gegeben hatte  , hat mir Stephan wieder die Reifen zerstochen    (kann mir sonst nicht erklären den Gravity mit 2,8 Bar wieder platt zu fahren   

Jedenfalls konnten wir so vor dem Schlussspurt noch mal tief durchatmen.

@ Onkel Sonntag, den 25er Schnitt haben wir noch nicht, aber bald   
@ Bernd,      


Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (8. November 2005)

@mr sunday,
dieses rote 'wiehl' hat mich jetzt 5 minuten rätselraten gekostet, ob der perspektive.


jau, die tour ist echt klasse.
wenn ihr sie nicht an diesem kommenden wochenende in angriff nehmt - da rolle auf der jahnwiese herum - würde ich das wochenende vom 19./20. november vorschlagen und mich auch als gido zur verfügung stellen.

müssten so 55km bei 1500hm sein, oder micha?

startpunkt wäre dann das altenzentrum tabea in wiehl-wülfringhausen.


ne? 
genau, so wird's gemacht


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> @mr sunday,
> dieses rote 'wiehl' hat mich jetzt 5 minuten rätselraten gekostet, ob der perspektive.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

das "rote" Wiehl bezeichnet so ungefähr die Stelle an der die Wiehl in die Agger mündet.

Aber ob das so gemeint war   

Egal: 

Die Tour ist klasse und wir könnten sie am 13.11.2005 (Jahnwiesen-Event am 12.11.) oder zum von Dir bezeichneten WE (Sa. oder So.) in Angriff nehmen.


Erwarte eine LMB-Ausschreibung   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (9. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder micha?


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt



micha? = On any sunday


----------



## mike_tgif (9. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> micha? = On any sunday


micha?= Delgado
micha?= mike_tgif
micha? .....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. November 2005)

Tach.

Hier mal 'ne Anregung, wie man um 90min Fahren ein riesen Gedöns machen kann. Da werden ja selbst die Spezialisten aus der Hardt getoppt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1598

Wo verflucht liegt Seelscheid??

Gruß

Hammelhetzer


----------



## mike_tgif (9. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> Hier mal 'ne Anregung, wie man um 90min Fahren ein riesen Gedöns machen kann. Da werden ja selbst die Spezialisten aus der Hardt getoppt.


Na ja, sind halt die DIMB Regeln. Gut, ein Verweis auf die DIMB-HP hätte gereicht.





			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo verflucht liegt Seelscheid??


Bei Much (oder?)


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> @mr sunday,
> dieses rote 'wiehl' hat mich jetzt 5 minuten rätselraten gekostet, ob der perspektive.
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, hier ist Micha, Michael, Mike, Mikele oder so.  

Das Wiehl habe ich reingesetzt, um eure Ortskenntnisse zu testen.   Nee, hatte ich mir als eventuellen Startpunkt ausgedacht.

Am Samstag rolle ich auch auf der Jahnwiese rum.   

Die Tourdaten stimmen so weit und können etwas wehtun.   

Wenn der Startpunkt Altenzentrum Tabea der ist, von dem wir das letzte Mal losgefahren sind, finde ich ihn nicht so optimal, am Schluß bergan die olle Strasse, muß nicht sein. 

Da fände ich meinen Wiehl Startpunkt schon besser.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> Hier mal 'ne Anregung, wie man um 90min Fahren ein riesen Gedöns machen kann. Da werden ja selbst die Spezialisten aus der Hardt getoppt.
> 
> ...



Wertfrei?   

Wieder ein Beispiel dafür, dass Biken und Biken völlig verschiedene Dinge sind   

Glaubst Du nicht? Ist aber so!   

Frag' Martin und Bernd!   



Micha?

Wo bleiben die LMBs für Sa./So.?


Volkääär, Klaus, ..

kommt Ihr Sa. mit nach Köln?

Renn-WP-Punkte zählen 4-  fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> Hier mal 'ne Anregung, wie man um 90min Fahren ein riesen Gedöns machen kann. Da werden ja selbst die Spezialisten aus der Hardt getoppt.
> 
> ...



Hey Dieda, du hast vergessen deinen Haftungsausschlussbogen vom letzten Nightride zu unterschreiben, ist bei Minderjährigen obligatorisch.   Das mir hier keine Schadensforderungen wegen kalter Nierchen kommen.


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da fände ich meinen Wiehl Startpunkt schon besser.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael



Dafür  

obwohl .... dorthin fahre ich fast jeden Morgen zur Arbeit.
Also wenn ich in's Büro will ... haltet mich bitte zurück!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dieda, du hast vergessen deinen Haftungsausschlussbogen vom letzten Nightride zu unterschreiben, ist bei Minderjährigen obligatorisch.   Das mir hier keine Schadensforderungen wegen kalter Nierchen kommen.


Keine Sorge,

ich bin quietschfidel, seitdem ich das Radfahren jenseits asphaltierter Wege aufgegeben habe  und das Mountainbike nur noch im Großstadtdschungel einsetze  .

@Delgado: wat jibbet am Samstag in Kölle   
Zu den beiden Herren: du meinst, beim einen zählt die Tour nicht, wenn nicht mindestens 800km, beim anderen nicht, wenn nicht mindestens 800 Unterschriften    

@mike_tgif: dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens, warum ich kein DIMB-Mitglied bin  

Gruß
Herr Hammelhetzer


----------



## mike_tgif (9. November 2005)

Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1651

Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1652

Eintragen!


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado: wat jibbet am Samstag in Kölle
> 
> Herr Hammelhetzer



Samstag in Köln:

*Cross/MTB-Rennen auf der Jahnwiese hinter dem ehem. Müngersdorfer Stadion*

Info: www.radteampulheim.de

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1651
> 
> ...



Erster   

Tempo schnell am Samstag? 
Vielleicht finden wir so endlich mal 'ne gemeinsame Definition   

PLZ Wiehlmünden = 51766

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (9. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Sonntag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1652
> ...


Hallo,
die Tour sieht ganz gut aus - leider bin ich am Wochenende nicht da.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## mike_tgif (9. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Erster
> 
> Tempo schnell am Samstag?
> Vielleicht finden wir so endlich mal 'ne gemeinsame Definition
> ...


 
Die angeg. Geschwindigkeit ist zumindest mein Ziel. 

Hab die Wiehler PLZ angegeben. Dachte, es führt zu Mißverständnissen, wenn ich E'kirchen angebe. --> Karte ist ja dabei!


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1651
> 
> ...



Ihr seid meine Helden.   

Eine Tour ausschreiben, die nach meiner kleinen Karte gefahren werden soll. Ok, ihr kennt euch dort aus, aber Reeeespekt. Aber keine Panik, ich habe mich eingetragen und sollte der Wetterbericht rechtbehalten bin ich auch dabei.

Am Samstag bin ich mir noch unschlüssig, Cyclocross Senioren über 41 Jahre   oder das Hobbyrennen mit diesen komischen Mauntainbaikern, man weiss es nicht.  

Grüsse

Micha


----------



## peppaman (9. November 2005)

Tja, am Sonntag bin ich leider nicht dabei.

Versuche es dann das nächste WoE noch mal...


Micha's Startpunkt ist, wenn ich nicht irre, den Einheimischen auch als 'Kümmelecke' bekannt.


Viel Spaß schon mal,  und vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Jahnwiese!!

Fillspasss!
peppa


----------



## mike_tgif (10. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Micha's Startpunkt ist, wenn ich nicht irre, den Einheimischen auch als 'Kümmelecke' bekannt.


Nein, Du irrst nicht! Ist die Kümmelecke! 
Bis Samstag.


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2005)

Ähmm, was mir grad aufgefallen ist, der rote Richtungspfeil auf der Karte ist falschrum, die Tour sollte besser linkseröm gefahren werden.


----------



## mike_tgif (10. November 2005)

Das ist eine gute Idee - zwei Vorteile:
1. hat der Herr Delgado auch endlich seinen Steinbruch zum Abschluss der Tour.  
2. hat Herr Delgado die einmalige Gelegenheit seinen FR Bock auf die Hohe Warte zu schleppen - der Umweg müsste dann drin sein.


----------



## Delgado (10. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Idee - zwei Vorteile:
> 1. hat der Herr Delgado auch endlich seinen Steinbruch zum Abschluss der Tour.
> 2. hat Herr Delgado die einmalige Gelegenheit seinen FR Bock auf die Hohe Warte zu schleppen - der Umweg müsste dann drin sein.




1. Supi   

2. Vielleicht nehm' ich ja mein Race-Hardtail auch am So.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (12. November 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Michael (Delgado) zum 2. Platz beim Pulheimer Hobby CC Rennen auf den Kölner Jahnwiesen.

 

Aber zieh Dich morgen warm an!


----------



## Redking (13. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Michael (Delgado) zum 2. Platz beim Pulheimer Hobby CC Rennen auf den Kölner Jahnwiesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber zieh Dich morgen warm an!


Hallo Michael(Delgado)
von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!  

Schade das ihr heute so rast!   
Ich wäre sonst mal gerne mitgekommen!  


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (13. November 2005)

Da im Termin keine Teflonnummer angegeben ist, melde ich mich für die Tour hier ab, ist mir zu feucht draußen, schade.


----------



## mike_tgif (13. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das ihr heute so rast!
> Ich wäre sonst mal gerne mitgekommen!


Hi, ich glaube nicht, dass wir bei dem Wetter so rasen werden - wenn Du Lust hast, komm vorbei. Wir werden aber auch bestimmt nicht die 1500hm machen - bin zu alt dafür 

Ändere jetzt mal den Termin!


----------



## mike_tgif (13. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da im Termin keine Teflonnummer angegeben ist, melde ich mich für die Tour hier ab, ist mir zu feucht draußen, schade.


Hab Deine Absage mitbekommen (nächstes Mal auch mit TelNr) - schade aber vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.
Geh jetzt mit dem Rad duschen


----------



## mike_tgif (13. November 2005)

Soooo, wieder da und da ich der Einzige war, schreibe ich einen kurzen Bericht:


Viel Strasse, gelegentlich FAB, 2,5h, eine riesen Sauerei und

*6 Gruppen MTB'ler. Insgesamt 18 Personen!!*
Soviele Leute habe ich über das gesamte Jahr nicht bei einer Tour gesehen. Und ausgerechnet heute kommen die alle aus ihren Löchern  

Wo seid Ihr denn sonst alle???  

Na ja, vielleicht liest das ja jemand von Euch und Ihr habt ggf. Interesse in Zukunft (jeden So. um 11:00) ab GM-Vollmerhausen mit uns zu fahren.


----------



## on any sunday (13. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Michael (Delgado) zum 2. Platz beim Pulheimer Hobby CC Rennen auf den Kölner Jahnwiesen.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber zieh Dich morgen warm an!



Glühstrumpf auch von mir. 

hier der zweite Sieger beim Smalltalk






in Äktschen






und meine Wenigkeit bei der inoffiziellen Streckenbesichtigung






Alle Bilder gibts bei http://www.eyerun.de/data/cross_galerie/ 

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## Delgado (14. November 2005)

Bedankt   

Pünktlich zum Rennstart letzten Samstag ließ sich die Sonne blicken und mich, im kurzen Leibchen am Start, ein bischen weniger frieren.

Leider verpasste ich einen Platz in der ersten Startreihe, weil nicht da gestartet wurde wo Start dranstand, sondern 50 Meter weiter unten   
Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, sieht man mich (fast) nicht; Jedenfalls nicht vorne.






Das hatte nun aber den Vorteil, dass ich schön im Windschatten an ca. 15. Position liegend zum ersten Anstieg gezogen wurde.

Dort brach dann das absolute Chaos aus  . 

An einem Gewirr von querliegenden Bikes und Gebeinen, die sich im Massensturz verhakten, lief ich links vorbei und machte dabei so ungefähr 10 Plätze gut   

Bis zur 4. Runde fuhr ich relativ relaxed im Windschatten einer immer kleiner werdenden Spitzengruppe.

Als wir schließlich noch zu zweit waren wurde ich genötigt 
" ...auch mal zu führen ...."
Dem Wunsch kam ich gerne nach  .
Konnte ich doch so mein eigenes Tempo fahren.

Leider war das für den Verfolger (nächstes Bild) auf Dauer zu schnell   







So durfte ich, beim Überfahren der Ziellinie vom Streckensprecher erfahren, dass ich nun auf Platz zwei lag.

Nun hieß es nur noch so gut wie möglich mit meinem Klassiker (frisch vom Montageständer) durch zu kommen.

Die Schaltung konnte ich ja noch während der Fahrt nachstellen; Aber den sich lösenden Steuersatz musste ich einfach mal in Kauf nehmen.

Ist halt blöd wenn man die Bikes immer auf den letzten Drücker zusammen schraubt.

Auch die Fahreigenschaften waren, in Ermangelung irgendwelcher federnden
und dämpfenden Elemente (außer den Reifen) sehr klassisch. Fuhr sich ungefähr so wie mein Fully ohne Reifen   und war dabei nicht wesentlich leichter   

Hab' dadurch etwas Zeit bei den kurzen Downhills verloren: 







Den Erstplatzierten habe ich, teils durch den verpatzten Start, aber auch durch sonstige Hindernisse erst auf dem Treppchen wieder gesehen.








Wetter und Strecke waren klasse. Trotz, dass es ab Runde drei teilweise knifflig war an den überrundeten Fahrern vorbei zu kommen.

Die Moderation war motivierend und unterhaltsam (für die Zuschauer) und entschädigte etwas dafür, dass das Rennen im Schatten des Rhein Energie Stadions und den angrenzenden Fußball-Trainingsanlagen von der Öffentlichkeit fast unbemerkt blieb   

Als Preis für den zweiten Platz gabs eine Urkunde und einen Satz Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution.

Alles in Allem hat's Spaß gemacht und war sehr nett.

Gruß auch an die zwei Singlespeeder (36:17) und den Cannondale Fahrer im IBC-Trikot   mit Lefty.

Gruß

Michael      ..... der jetzt erst wieder ordentlich WP-Punkte sammeln kann. 



_____________________________________________________________
Zu verkaufen: 2x Racing Ralph, 2,1" Evolution, nagelneu und originalverpackt.


----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Hi Michael, habe gesehen, dass Du auch einige C-Lizenzfahrer des NRW Cups hinter Dir gelassen hast - u.a. den 7. der Gesamtwertung.

Damit ist jawohl klar, dass Du im nächsten Jahr am NRW Cup teilnimmst, oder?

Folgende Termine gibt es schon:
*20./21.05. (alternativ: 13./14.05.) in Grafschaft:*
*1. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*

*27./28.05. in Solingen:*
*2. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*
*25.06. MTB-Event in Saalhausen:
3. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*

*13.08. in Lübbecke/Wiehengebirge:
4. Lauf NRW-Cup 2006*

Hoffe, wir sehen uns spätestens Sonntag ....

P.S. Ich muss hier raus!


----------



## Delgado (14. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael, habe gesehen, dass Du auch einige C-Lizenzfahrer des NRW Cups hinter Dir gelassen hast - u.a. den 7. der Gesamtwertung.
> 
> Damit ist jawohl klar, dass Du im nächsten Jahr am NRW Cup teilnimmst, oder?
> 
> ...




- Wo gibt's denn eine Ergebnisliste?

- Seh'n uns Sonntag!

- Ausschreibung kommt in Kürze


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. November 2005)

Super Michael,

Gratulation zum zweiten Platz! 
   
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Super Michael,
> 
> Gratulation zum zweiten Platz!
> 
> ...



Danke Bernd,

nächstes Jahr fährst Du aber auch mal mit   

Gruß Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

Rennergebnisse hier!


----------



## mike_tgif (14. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

>


"bla bla bla ..vielen Dank noch mal an alle Teilnehmer - die Überrundungsmanöver liefen echt sauber ab. Ihr seid supi! bla bla..."

"..danke an die Fans - besonders an den, ber bis zur zweiten Runde *QUÄL DICH DU SAU ! *gerufen hat.."
   


@Delgado -> Sorry, aber musste raus. Mache jetzt mal besser Feierabend!


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> "bla bla bla ..vielen Dank noch mal an alle Teilnehmer - die Überrundungsmanöver liefen echt sauber ab. Ihr seid supi! bla bla..."
> 
> "..danke an die Fans - besonders an den, ber bis zur zweiten Runde *QUÄL DICH DU SAU ! *gerufen hat.."
> 
> ...



Das kann einem also passieren wenn man in Düsseldorf arbeiten muss


----------



## mike_tgif (15. November 2005)

Es fängt am Ortsschild an...
Ich weiß dann nicht mehr, ob ich  oder :kotz:soll!


----------



## peppaman (15. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß auch an die zwei Singlespeeder (36:17)
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Gratuliere!

Wir waren übrigens zu dritt










Obwohl, laut Ergebnisliste bin ich wohl doch nicht mitgefahren. 
Alles nur geträumt   

Gruß
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere!
> 
> Wir waren übrigens zu dritt
> 
> ...



Ach Du warst das, dem meine "polierte" XT-Stütze aufgefallen war   

Sehn wir uns Sonntag auf der Wiehler Runde?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehn wir uns Sonntag auf der Wiehler Runde?


Fahren wir die? 
Habe den Weg mal nachvollzogen. Demnach ist relativ viel auf der Strasse zu absolvieren. Kann das jemand von den Herren, die die schon mal gefahren sind bestätigen?


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren wir die?
> Habe den Weg mal nachvollzogen. Demnach ist relativ viel auf der Strasse zu absolvieren. Kann das jemand von den Herren, die die schon mal gefahren sind bestätigen?




Seit wann scheuen wir uns auch mal auf der Straße zu fahren. 
Tun wir doch sonst auch  .

Und das ist auch gut so. Immerhin fahren wir und planen nicht, wie andere 
Te(rr)oretiker, jahrelang eine Ringwall-Tour mit einem Asphaltanteil der gegen 0% geht  

Guten Morgen


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann scheuen wir uns auch mal auf der Straße zu fahren.
> Tun wir doch sonst auch  .
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so. Immerhin fahren wir und planen nicht, wie andere
> ...


Ach ja: Dír auch einen guten Morgen.  
Ist die Sonne gestern abend noch aufgegangen? 

Ich scheue mich nicht auf der Strasse zu fahren - habe das am letzten WE insgesamt 4,5h gemacht.
Auch 0% sind nicht mein Ziel (warum auch?) - wenns aber nicht ganz so sauig ist, würde ich schon gerne den Asphaltanteil unter 40% (Achtung: Übertreibung!) bringen.
Lass uns einfach abwarten - Treffpunkt trotzdem Kümmelecke?


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Sonne gestern abend noch aufgegangen?



Ja aber nur im Herzen   



			
				mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt trotzdem Kümmelecke?



Vielleicht übernimmt ja einer der Herren Peppa/Onkel Sonntag das Guiding bzw. den LMB-Eintrag.

Gruß Michael (der-mit-dem-Zaunpfahl-winkt)


PS: Michael, wie wart Ihr in Sundern 2004 platziert?
PPS: AlpenX Oberstdorf Gardasee hab ich auch schon 2 x gemacht.
       hätte nicht übel Lust das nochmal zu machen   
PPPS: Wo landen wir nochmal wenn wir zum Gardasee fliegen? Verona? 
        Bekomme ab Airport Verona Firmenkonditionen für Mietwagen (z. B. 
        Galaxy). Also mit dem 19  Flug könnten wir mal ein günstiges WE in 
        Riva/Torbole einschieben.


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Michael, wie wart Ihr in Sundern 2004 platziert?
> PPS: AlpenX Oberstdorf Gardasee hab ich auch schon 2 x gemacht.
> hätte nicht übel Lust das nochmal zu machen
> PPPS: Wo landen wir nochmal wenn wir zum Gardasee fliegen? Verona?
> ...


Zu PS: Am Ende  (Stephan 35. Herren, ich 116. Senioren). War mein erster Marathon nach 1 Jahr biken. Das passiert mir nicht noch einmal!!! 
Zu PPS: Abgemacht!
Zu PPPS: Verona ist richtig - Rückflug sogar für 9!!! Euro  Mit dem Mietwagen ist natürlich cool - gibts auch einen Mietbus?  Wir haben schließlich 3 bikes in 3 Kartons....


Hast Du in meine Gallerie geschaut? Gewissen Parallelen zu der Reihenfolge Deiner Fragen sind für mich erkennbar.


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du in meine Gallerie geschaut? Gewissen Parallelen zu der Reihenfolge Deiner Fragen sind für mich erkennbar.



Ja, und Fragen hierzu verkneife ich mir lieber:







Apropos, wie installiere ich mir so Alben?

Bei mir ist alles durcheinander  .

Gruß


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

Wieso, das war meine erste und einzige Fahrtechniktour in der Hardt ab dem NFH (Naturfreundehaus).


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, das war meine erste und einzige Fahrtechniktour in der Hardt ab dem NFH (Naturfreundehaus).


 
BTW: Keine Fahrtechniktour, sondern die Singletrailrunde vor dem Fahrtechnikkurs, die wegen strömenden Regens abgebrochen wurde.

VG Martin


----------



## mike_tgif (16. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Keine Fahrtechniktour, sondern die Singletrailrunde vor dem Fahrtechnikkurs, die wegen strömenden Regens abgebrochen wurde.
> 
> VG Martin


...to be precise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Spaß bei Seite   ,

diese Diskussion aus meinem Lieblings(unter)forum "Fitness und Training .."

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2269673&postcount=73

Empfehle übrigens den ganzen Fred zu lesen   !

Hat mich dazu bewegt mich hier anzumelden:

www.uphillrace.de

Balu ist auch schon angemeldet, Volker überrede ich gerade und Klaus und  Lars, kommt Ihr mit?

Denke da so an eine schnuckelige Frühstückspension in die wir nach erfolgter Siegesfeier einfallen     

Grüße


----------



## Ommer (16. November 2005)

nach dem heutigen Sauwetter wurde es am Abend wolkenfrei und trocken.

So fuhren zwei Mitglieder des Team Trödelkönig ( Mattes245 und Ommer) ca. 30 km um Lindlar herum. Von Linde nach Ommerborn - Hartegasse - Brungerst - Kemmerich - Linde. Zuerst schien *voll *der Mond, später kamen Wolken auf und einige Schneeflocken wurden im Licht der Mirage sichtbar. 

nach 525 hm war es uns immer noch etwas kühl...


Gruß
Ommer


----------



## mike_tgif (17. November 2005)

Ihr macht mir ein schlechtes Gewissen - werde erst am Wochenende wieder dazu kommen WP Punkte zu sammeln 

Aber ich feuere Euch zumindest gerne an 

Nächste woche wird alles besser und wir krallen uns die Jungs vom Fläätdropteam in der Teamwertung (Man muss sich ja schließlich Ziele setzen ...  )


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2005)

Aber realistische Ziele   

Was Du hast ist eine Vision


----------



## mike_tgif (17. November 2005)

Dich seh' ich ja am Wochenende  - ich gehe dann mal meine Ketten suchen. 











_________________________________________________
SUCHE:
Verläßliche Leute, die mir bei der Rundum-Versorgung eines Radsportkollegen in meinem Keller helfen.


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Dich seh' ich ja am Wochenende  - ich gehe dann mal meine Ketten suchen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du willst mich in deinem Keller an ein Ergometer ketten   

Danke für die Unterstützung   

Werd' gleich mal nach Urlaub fragen ......


----------



## peppaman (17. November 2005)

aaaargh, Liebe Oberberger,

leider ist mein Wochenende schon wieder zugewachsen und lässt micht mich nicht aus Köln weg.
Werde maximal, kurzfristig um den Lüderich kurven können, oder mal die Schmitzebude besuchen.

Das WoE darauf ist aber seit längerer Zeit freigeschaufelt.
Habe 10jähriges Abi-Treffen und bin zu 100% ab Freitag in Oberberg.

= Samstag u/o Sonntag bin ich zu allem bereit, solange es in Wiehl startet   

manmanmanman, dass muß doch mal klappen!!!

Ride on
peppa


----------



## mike_tgif (17. November 2005)

Erst vertröstest Du uns schon seit *Wochen *und dann stellst Du noch Ansprüche an den Start der Ausfahrt?? Skandal! 

Eigentlich solltest Du uns alle von zu Hause abholen um das wieder gut zu machen.   
Aber gut - die Kümmelecke gehört ja laut der Karte von onanysunday (bzw. von Dir) zu Wiehl - es bleibt dann dabei: 

*27.11. 11:00 Uhr Kümmelecke*
@peppa: Du machst den LMB Termin, ok?


----------



## peppaman (17. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Erst vertröstest Du uns schon seit *Wochen *und dann stellst Du noch Ansprüche an den Start der Ausfahrt?? Skandal!
> 
> Eigentlich solltest Du uns alle von zu Hause abholen um das wieder gut zu machen.
> Aber gut - die Kümmelecke gehört ja laut der Karte von onanysunday (bzw. von Dir) zu Wiehl - es bleibt dann dabei:
> ...



 

da ich teile der tour schon mit +10 teilnehmern ge-guided habe, und da keine lust mehr zu habe  (erosion meiner lieblingstrails durch herumstehen und warten an schlüsselstellen, tempo, pausen,...), 

werde ich LMB wörtlich nehmen, und frühestens donnerstag den termin reinstellen.

wer hier mitliest weiß ja eh' bescheid.


grüüüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

Michael @mike_tgif,

finde den Termin für So. nicht   

Also ich bin um 11:00 Uhr beim Nagel.
Sollte wider Erwarten keiner da sein fahre ich über die Steinbrüche zur Hohen Warte und dort so ca. 10 Mal hoch   

Wie in meinem Lieblings- (Spam-) forum nachzulesen ist, bringt Krafttraining im Winter an Steigungen von 30% und mehr ja total viel  ....  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> finde den Termin für So. nicht


Ich hab' ihn --> hier.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *27.11. 11:00 Uhr Kümmelecke*
> @peppa: Du machst den LMB Termin, ok?


Welchen Sonntag meint ihr denn ??  
Ich dachte, der 27.11. wird erst Donnerstag, 24.11. reingesetzt?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Sonntag meint ihr denn ??
> Ich dachte, der 27.11. wird erst Donnerstag, 24.11. reingesetzt?
> Grüße
> Bernd



Ich meinte den 20.11.2005.

Ähhh Michael, der Link funktioniert (noch) nicht


----------



## mike_tgif (18. November 2005)

Also, am 27.11 führt uns Peppa durch Wiehl und Umgebung (Eintrag kommt am 24.11.) - der nächste Termin ist aber der 20.11.

Hier gibt es noch keine Planung, aber der LMB funzt jetzt! SChnell oder nicht? Hab jetzt mal mittel gemacht (ist ja winter).

Oder fährt man im Winter schnell die Steigungen jenseits der 30% rauf ?  SOll ja was bringen


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Also, am 27.11 führt uns Peppa durch Wiehl und Umgebung (Eintrag kommt am 24.11.) - der nächste Termin ist aber der 20.11.
> 
> Hier gibt es noch keine Planung, aber der LMB funzt jetzt! SChnell oder nicht? Hab jetzt mal mittel gemacht (ist ja winter).
> 
> Oder fährt man im Winter schnell die Steigungen jenseits der 30% rauf ?  SOll ja was bringen



Erster   

Mittel ist ok   

Wir finden sowieso nie einen gemeinsamen Nenner   

Leute, die ich für langsamer als langsam halte klassieren sich selbst zu den Mittelschnellen    

Ich geh' jetzt biken. Hier ist's sonnig   

Bis Sonntag.

Max, bis morgen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mittel ist ok


Wir müssen auch viel reden   
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Redking (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Erster
> 
> Mittel ist ok
> 
> ...




Hallo,
bin zweiter und bin auch dabei!  

Bin aber eine Bremse!  

Besonders wenn ich mit dem Rad komme! Werde das aber vom Wetter abhängig machen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> bin zweiter und bin auch dabei!
> 
> Bin aber eine Bremse!
> ...



Von SU nach GM, unsere Tour und zurück sind ca. 8h.

Das sind 32 Punkte und Du bist mein Held.


Gute Nacht


----------



## Redking (18. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Von SU nach GM, unsere Tour und zurück sind ca. 8h.
> 
> Das sind 32 Punkte und Du bist mein Held.
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
dann wünsch mir gutes Wetter!  

Bei meinem Tempo können es aber auch mehr Punkte werden! 

Hast du einen Tip für den besten Weg??

Apropo Radsport Nagel sollte Hausnummer 72 haben!
Gibt es dort noch einen Laden??? Hausnummer 75??

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (20. November 2005)

Ich fahr jetzt los!!

BIS UM ELF !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (20. November 2005)

Radsport Nagel befindet sich in der Vollmerhauser Str.72, in der 75 gibt es auch einen Laden,der verkauft Bio Gemüse.Das mit den Punkten für Leute die im Winter was tun, finde ich gut, könnte ja eine Gutschein von 100Euro stiften für den mit den meisten Punkten aus dem Gebiet hier. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Nagel befindet sich in der Vollmerhauser Str.72, in der 75 gibt es auch einen Laden,der verkauft Bio Gemüse.Das mit den Punkten für Leute die im Winter was tun, finde ich gut, könnte ja eine Gutschein von 100Euro stiften für den mit den meisten Punkten aus dem Gebiet hier. Was haltet Ihr davon?




Super Idee mit dem Gutschein  ....... und Danke noch Mal für das Angebot von Kaffee und Tee heute Morgen    

Gruß

Michael


PS: Fetten Respekt für Klaus, der heute von Troisdorf nach GM mit dem Bike angereist ist, unsere Tour mitfuhr und am Schluss durch's Wiehltal mit mir und weiter über Waldbröl, durch's Bröltal wieder nach Troisdorf gefahren ist.

Das gibt fette Punkte für's Fläätdropteam


----------



## Ommer (20. November 2005)

Ja, Klaus ist ein zäher Bursche.

Bin ebenfalls mit dem Bike von Linde angereist, aber zu spät angekommen um 11:30 - kein Kaffee, kein Tee - aber mitfahren hätte ich auch nicht _können_, bin dann wieder nach Haus gefahren, das gibt immerhin für 3,5 h WP(Trödel)Punkte

Den *Gutschein* find ich gut, da mach ich mit und leg 100  drauf für den mit der *zweithöchsten* Punktzahl.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Redking (20. November 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Nagel befindet sich in der Vollmerhauser Str.72, in der 75 gibt es auch einen Laden,der verkauft Bio Gemüse.Das mit den Punkten für Leute die im Winter was tun, finde ich gut, könnte ja eine Gutschein von 100Euro stiften für den mit den meisten Punkten aus dem Gebiet hier. Was haltet Ihr davon?



Bedanke mich für die angebotenen Getränke!  


Danke schön an Stefan und Michael für die nette Tour!  
Habe schnell gemerkt das ihr wirkliche Racer seid!  

Auch Danke an [email protected] für die schönen Heimwegverlängerung!  

Gruß
Klaus

P.s.: Wie gehts dem Finger!


----------



## Redking (20. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Klaus ist ein zäher Bursche.
> 
> Bin ebenfalls mit dem Bike von Linde angereist, aber zu spät angekommen um 11:30 - kein Kaffee, kein Tee - aber mitfahren hätte ich auch nicht _können_, bin dann wieder nach Haus gefahren, das gibt immerhin für 3,5 h WP(Trödel)Punkte
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,
wenn ich das gewusst hätte!  
Ab Engelskirchen hätte ich dich in Schlepptau nehmen können!  

Bin nicht so zäh!

Hatte nachdem Michael weg war,
 Lust gehabt in den nächsten Bus zu steigen!  
Aber die Coke an der Tanke hat geholfen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: Wie gehts dem Finger!



Sehr aua, sehr blau und sehr krumm     




			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Den *Gutschein* find ich gut, da mach ich mit und leg 100  drauf für den mit der *zweithöchsten* Punktzahl.
> 
> Gruß
> Achim



Das Geld sitzt wieder sehr locker so kurz vor Weihnachten


----------



## Redking (21. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr aua, sehr blau und sehr krumm


Hi Michael,
Mein Knie sieht nicht viel besser aus.  
Blau und grün und etwas dicker als das linke! 

Wünsche die gute Besserung für deinen kleinen Finger!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (21. November 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Nagel befindet sich in der Vollmerhauser Str.72, in der 75 gibt es auch einen Laden,der verkauft Bio Gemüse.Das mit den Punkten für Leute die im Winter was tun, finde ich gut, könnte ja eine Gutschein von 100Euro stiften für den mit den meisten Punkten aus dem Gebiet hier. Was haltet Ihr davon?


Super Idee!! Ich weiß auch, wer den bekommt, wenn er sich nicht noch beide Beine bricht.... (was niemand hofft!)
.... wobei: Der kleine Finger ist schon kaputt, weil er den Steinbruch in Weiershagen runtergefallen ist 


@Ommer:
Noch viel besser - da gibt es noch Chancen: Im Moment bist Du auf dem zweiten Platz, soweit ich das überblicken kann. Du beschenkst Dich also selber? Das werde ich zu verhindern wissen  (bleibt ja im Team)
Schaffst Du das in der kommenden Woche pünktlich zur Kümmelecke? Von da aus werden es aber ca 3-4h (55km und 1500hm). Wenn Du aus Linde mit dem Rad kommst, wirst Du eine ganze Menge Punkte sammeln können. Wenn Du mit dem Auto kommst, sollte es aber entspannter sein.

@Klaus
Großer Respekt!!! 8,5h biken bei dem Wetter!  Aber wenn ich mir Deine Eintragungen mal anschaue wird es Zeit für mindestens einen Ruhetag, oder?


----------



## peppaman (21. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> .... wobei: Der kleine Finger ist schon kaputt, weil er den Steinbruch in Weiershagen runtergefallen ist




da geht's am sonntag auch hin!!  

edith hat noch fotos aus vergangenen tagen gefunden










steinbruch kommt von brechen...(was auch immer)


gute besserung!!



19z oder 21z, das ist hier die frage  



edith möchte noch ein U nachreichen


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> da geht's am sonntag ach hin!!



Cool, vielleicht finden wir konservierte Reste meines Fingers.


Das Vorderrad erinnert mich an meine erste Tour mit den Feierabenbikern Anno 2004. Die endete auch so am Lüderich   

Die Anlieger im Steinbruch sind seit Kurzem mit gelbem Stacheldraht zu.
Vielleicht bringt jemand 'ne Zange mit   

19 oder 21z? Kommst Du mit dem SSP


----------



## Redking (21. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus
> Großer Respekt!!! 8,5h biken bei dem Wetter!  Aber wenn ich mir Deine Eintragungen mal anschaue wird es Zeit für mindestens einen Ruhetag, oder?



Hallo Michael,
heute aber nicht!  
erst Mittwoch, wenn ich wieder laufen kann!  
Radfahren geht noch!  

Wieso war doch klasse Wetter  Okay, das nasse Laub hätte im Steinbruch nicht sein müssen!  

Zur Eurer Sonntagstour kann ich ja auch kommen, wird ja langsamer wenn ich so lese wer mitkommt!  
Die Schnellen müssen sich halt wärmer anziehen! 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ommer (22. November 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee!! Ich weiß auch, wer den bekommt, wenn er sich nicht noch beide Beine bricht.... (was niemand hofft!)
> .... wobei: Der kleine Finger ist schon kaputt, weil er den Steinbruch in Weiershagen runtergefallen ist
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Mike,

wieso bin ich auf dem 2. Platz?  Bin ungefähr auf Platz 300 im WP.
Es ist aber wohl die Region gemeint, aber wo ist das?

Am Sonntag werde ich wohl nicht mitfahren, das wäre eine arge Behinderung für die anderen. Wahrscheinlich würde ich die doppelte Fahrzeit für die Distanz und Höhenmeter benötigen. Nein, das schaff ich nicht. 

Früher (bis 1994), als noch alles aus Holz und die Bikes aus Stahl waren, hätte ich gut mithalten können....

Gruß Achim


----------



## mike_tgif (24. November 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mike,
> 
> wieso bin ich auf dem 2. Platz? Bin ungefähr auf Platz 300 im WP.
> Es ist aber wohl die Region gemeint, aber wo ist das?
> ...


Hi Achim - uups, ich dachte, ich hätte Dir schon geantwortet...wie unhöflich von mir. 
Ich brauch dringend Urlaub.
Zum Sonntag: Ich bin mir unsicher, wie der Schnitt sein wird, aber so 15-16 denke ich schon. Leider sind immer Leute dabei, die den WP nicht kennen und welche, die ihn nicht verstehen: Es geht ums langsam fahren!  Oder nicht? 
Ich hoffe, wir lernen uns mal irgendwann kennen (so als Teamkollegen). 

Ich bin im Übrigen dafür, für Bürositzen auch WP Punkte zu verteilen - da mach ich Euch alle platt   


edit: Ich glaube, dass sich die Region auf Oberberg-only bezieht! Oder?


----------



## mike_tgif (24. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> da ich teile der tour schon mit +10 teilnehmern ge-guided habe, und da keine lust mehr zu habe (erosion meiner lieblingstrails durch herumstehen und warten an schlüsselstellen, tempo, pausen,...),
> 
> werde ich LMB wörtlich nehmen, und frühestens donnerstag den termin reinstellen.


 
Wir scharren schon mit den Hufen ....





P.S. Hab' noch mehr simlies ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (24. November 2005)

So Leute, wir sind ON.

Startpunkt ist NICHT die Kümmelecke!!!!!
Erklährung siehe in der LMB-Beschreibung




> *Durch's wilde Oberberg )*
> 
> 51km
> 1700hm
> ...





ähm, ja
Bis Sonntag


----------



## mike_tgif (24. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Erklährung siehe in der LMB-Beschreibung


Wo?  

Aber es wäre doch möglich an der Kümmelecke zu starten, oder? Ggf. ist für einige Leute die Anfahrt relativ lang....
Wenn's machbar ist - bitte ändern!

Sollte es allerdings richtig widerliches Wetter sein, bin ich u.U. nicht gewillt 5h zu fahren! (dann doch Mädchen  ).

Hast Du für diesen Fall eine kurze Variante?


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (24. November 2005)

Habt Ihr Euch denn schon überlegt,wer in der Wertung um die 100 Euro Gutscheine mitmacht? Wie kriegt man raus,wer aus der Gegend ist?Oder wie groß ist diese Gegend?

Gisela


----------



## peppaman (24. November 2005)

Da sich die Tor über die Jahre von Wiehl aus entwickelt hat, habe ich ab hier einige Möglichkeiten, die Tour, je nach Wetter und Kräftelage der Kollegen, zu verkürzen.

Die Überfahrt von Weiershagen/Kümmelecke nach Wiehl ist der einfachste Teil der Tour und imho ganz gut am Ende solch einer Aktion aufgehoben.

Für die Autofahrer ist die Länge der Anfahrt tatsächlich relativ.
Dafür ist die Belohnung doch recht groß   
Für mich - ohne Auto - wäre sie vor der Tour lang, hinterher länger.


Also Start: Wiehl, Wülfringhausener Strasse.


----------



## peppaman (25. November 2005)

Also, in Wiehl liegt Schnee...
http://www.wiehl.de/homepage/webcam.html





Mal seh'n wie es bis Sonntag wird.


----------



## mike_tgif (25. November 2005)

Brrrrr, das war kalt.

Wenn das am Sonntag so ist, dann würde mir auch eine Tour auf Asphalt reichen.
Habe gerade meinen ersten Snow-Nightride hinter mir - und das bei 25cm Neuschnee im Wald! Der Schnee ging i.Ü. über das Tretlager raus.







Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (26. November 2005)

Also, die angekündigte Tour wird unter diesen Schneemengen quasi begraben.

Werde sie jetzt auch aus dem LMB löschen.

Werde maximal 1-2 Stunden durch den Wald eiern und versuchen möglichst lange nicht umzufallen.


Hoffen und freuen wir uns auf die bestimmt bald schon einsetzende Schnee-Regen-Pampe-Zeit, bei der die Trails dann wenigstens ein bisschen zu erkennen sein werden.



Auf bald
peppa


----------



## mike_tgif (26. November 2005)

Habe vorhin mit den "üblichen Verdächtigen" geprochen und wir sind uns ebenfalls einig: So wird das nix.

Wer ggf. Interesse hat, sich 1-2 h über die Strasse zu bewegen, ist herzlich eingeladen zu Radsport Nagel zu kommen.
Technik: leicht, Tempo: schnell


@peppa: Schade, war gut vorbereitet - wir schaffen das spätestens im Frühjahr, ok?


----------



## peppaman (29. November 2005)

immerhin bin ich samstag satte 6km ge..fahren?






war auch nett






@tgif
wir bleiben dran


----------



## on any sunday (29. November 2005)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> war auch nett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht doch alles fahrbar aus, warum trägt dann der Peffermann sein Pfefferrad ins Pfefferkuchenhaus zurück.


----------



## peppaman (29. November 2005)

wenn ich fahre, bin ich zu schnell für den selbstauslöser, ist doch logisch


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr Euch denn schon überlegt,wer in der Wertung um die 100 Euro Gutscheine mitmacht? Wie kriegt man raus,wer aus der Gegend ist?Oder wie groß ist diese Gegend?
> 
> Gisela



Da steht ganz eindeutig der Plural von Gutschein  oder?

Da sich sonst keiner meldet komme ich alle Gutscheine  heute im Laden abholen   

Spaß bei Seite.

Die Gegend sollte die "Spenderin" festlegen. Anbieten würde sich das Kreisgebiet "GM".

Die Teilnehmer könnte ein _unabhängiger Beobachter _  sammeln, verwalten und bespitzeln ... ähhh .. ausspionieren   

Hätte da auch schon einen Vorschlag.

Aber, der überlegt noch ...   

Gruß

Michael





PS: Sonntag MTB-Treff beim Radsport Nagel in Vollmerhausen um 11:00 Uhr!?


----------



## mike_tgif (2. Dezember 2005)

Also, ich könnte mich als _den Eigennutz verfolgender Beobachter_ anbieten 

LMB Termin für Sonntag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1347


P.S. Der Plural bezieht sich auf 
1x Radsport Nagel (alias Gisela)
Ausgeschrieben für: 1. Platz beim WP der Umgebung, einzulösen bei Radsport NAGEL (www.radsport-nagel.de)

1x Ommer (alias Achim)
Ausgeschrieben für 2. Platz beim WP der Umgebung, einzulösen bei Schwirten-Bau (  ) , oder wo sonst, Achim??? (www.schwirten-bau.de)

P.P.S. Mein Vorschlag: Umgebung = zu 75% des Jahres im Oberbergischen Kreis wohnhafte Teilnehmer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> P.P.S. Mein Vorschlag: Umgebung = zu 75% des Jahres im Oberbergischen Kreis wohnhafte Teilnehmer



Ahhhh,

und es gibt sie doch noch, die echten Globalisierungsgegner, und das, obwohl eingige von ihnen sogar bei einer internationalen griechischen Restaurantkette werkeln...ts, ts, ts...


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

Hab' mich mal angemeldet (obwohl da "schnell" steht)  .


----------



## mike_tgif (2. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh,
> 
> und es gibt sie doch noch, die echten Globalisierungsgegner, und das, obwohl eingige von ihnen sogar bei einer internationalen griechischen Restaurantkette werkeln...ts, ts, ts...


 
"Globalisierung ist kein Schicksal - eine andere Welt ist möglich"
vgl. www.attac.de




 



P.S. Braucht Ihr smilies??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (2. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mich mal angemeldet (obwohl da "schnell" steht)  .


Wenn dem Stephan wieder kalt wird ....


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem Stephan wieder kalt wird ....



Werd' ihm mal'n Angora Leibchen schenken


----------



## mike_tgif (2. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werd' ihm mal'n Angora Leibchen schenken


Er wird sich freuen, wenn's ein weibliches ist ...


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Er wird sich freuen, wenn's ein weibliches ist ...











Farblich sogar auf meine Winterhandschuhe abgestimmt


----------



## mike_tgif (2. Dezember 2005)

Das wird er nehmen!!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Farblich sogar auf meine Winterhandschuhe abgestimmt


PICS of nice Girls, für Rentner??

Den Thread jibbet schon in der Galerie, wisst Ihr ja besser als ich...


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhhh,
> 
> und es gibt sie doch noch, die echten Globalisierungsgegner, und das, obwohl eingige von ihnen sogar bei einer internationalen griechischen Restaurantkette werkeln...ts, ts, ts...



Schwäääre Kost   




________________________________________________________
Kann Spuren von Cadmium, Blei und Hexachrom enthalten


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schwäääre Kost
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respekt Michael,

zwei Stunden zum Knacken meines kleinen Scherzes ist doch gar nicht schlecht. Nur die entwickelte Steigleistung von 80 Denkmetern je Stunde ist noch ausbaufähig  

Ich habe ihn übrigens als "ausgesprochen lustig" empfunden und konnte ein leichtes Schenkelklopfen nicht vermeiden.

Na ja, Freitag nachmittag....

Hammelscherzer


----------



## Ommer (3. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich könnte mich als _den Eigennutz verfolgender Beobachter_ anbieten
> 
> LMB Termin für Sonntag:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1347
> ...




Ich denke, beide Gutscheine sind bei Radsport NAGEL einzulösen, oder mag jemand ein paar Pflastersteine?  

Was die "Umgebung" betrifft, ist es Giselas Entscheidung, sie festzulegen, es ist ihre Idee. 


Gruß Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (3. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, beide Gutscheine sind bei Radsport NAGEL einzulösen, oder mag jemand ein paar Pflastersteine?


... wenn Du so fragst... 



			
				Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Was die "Umgebung" betrifft, ist es Giselas Entscheidung, sie festzulegen, es ist ihre Idee.


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2005)

Also ich brauche Pflastersteine


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich werde am Sonntag nicht mitfahren können - habe eine Verabredung zum brunchen :kotz:

Michael - willst Du einen Eintrag machen? Stephan kommt in jedem Falle mit.

Da er heute Geburtstag hat, werde ich ihn gleich sowieso nochmal anrufen.


@Radsport_Nagel:
Ich würde gerne mal die Zwischenstände der aktuellen Wertung auflisten. Dazu brauche ich aber die Eingrenzung des "erlaubten Gebietes".

Eine kurze Info wäre hilfreich!


----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Sonntag nicht mitfahren können - habe eine Verabredung zum brunchen :kotz:
> 
> Michael - willst Du einen Eintrag machen? Stephan kommt in jedem Falle mit.
> 
> ...



Sach ma is das jetzt dein Lieblingssmiley?

Tour für Sonntag stelle ich ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1791

Gruß


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma is das jetzt dein Lieblingssmiley?


Spiegelt meinen Gemütszustand am besten wider.
Besser wäre eine Kombination aus:

    :kotz:


----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Spiegelt meinen Gemütszustand am besten wider.
> Besser wäre eine Kombination aus:
> 
> :kotz:




Versuch's mal mit denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2005)

oder denen ...


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Dezember 2005)

*NEEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNN - jetzt spamt der seinen eigenen Thread voll!!!*  


Ist doch *DEINER*, oder?


----------



## Delgado (8. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> *NEEEEEEIIIIIINNNNNN - jetzt spamt der seinen eigenen Thread voll!!!*
> 
> 
> Ist doch *DEINER*, oder?



Dafür kannst Du schon wieder grinsen


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kannst Du schon wieder grinsen


Bin über den ->  <- Punkt hinaus! Hatte aber gerade  und  =>


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Tour für Sonntag stelle ich ein: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1791
> 
> Gruß


Hallo Michael,
warum mußt Du denn immer Dein eigenes Süppchen kochen ?   Vielleicht willst Du ja doch bei uns in Altenberg mitfahren (bei Dir meldet sich doch sowieso niemand an  ).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...(bei Dir meldet sich doch sowieso niemand an  )....


doch!


----------



## Redking (8. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> doch!


Genau!!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ommer (10. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:



Sag an mike, welchen L-Weg bist du heut gefahren??


Gruß Achim


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (11. Dezember 2005)

Gerade sind 6 harte Jungs,bei uns losgefahren.Wir haben beschlossen das wir bei dem 100, Gutschein die Teilnehmer im Winterpokal nehmen die als  Autokennzeichen GM haben ist das o.k.?       Gisela


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade sind 6 harte Jungs,bei uns losgefahren.Wir haben beschlossen das wir bei dem 100, Gutschein die Teilnehmer im Winterpokal nehmen die als  Autokennzeichen GM haben .. Gisela




Do simmer dobei dat is priima .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade sind 6 harte Jungs,bei uns losgefahren .....Gisela



Eigentlich reicht das schon als Bericht    


Pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr trafen sich: 

Christian 
Kai 1
Bastian 
Jan
Kai 2
und ich bei leichter Bewölkung und 1° Grad zum sonntäglichen Ausscheidungsrennen   vor'm Radsport Nagel in GM-Vollmerhausen.


Da das Stammpersonal seinen freien Tag hatte habe ich kurzerhand Kai von www.bikeattackoberberg.de zum Guiden abkommandiert.

Der erwies sich nach wenigen Metern schon als Glücksgriff; Legte sich nicht nur richtig ins Zeug, sondern offenbarte uns bisher unbekannte Trails, die den Begriff neu definierten    

Diesmal wurden denn auch meine Wünsche berücksichtigt  , was zu einem Trailfeuerwerk durch die Steinbrüche Osberghausen und Weiershagen und anschließendem Kraftakt auf die Hohe Warte eskalierte   

Als im Anschluss noch der uphill zum Halditurm gemeistert war trennten wir uns, einige so ziemlich am Ende ihrer Kräfte, um ins wohlverdiente Wochenende zu starten.

Da Bastin die Tour aufgezeichnet hat, gibt's in Kürze sogar noch ein Streckenprofil   

Hoffe auf Wiederholung am nächsten Sonntag   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Sag an mike, welchen L-Weg bist du heut gefahren??
> 
> 
> Gruß Achim


Na den Rundweg um Lindlar rum. Beginnend in Frielingsdorf, an Eibach vorbei, ..... bis Hohkeppel. Hier haben wir uns die Hölzer Kopf Schleife gespart und sind durchs Tal nach Lindlar und weiter in Richtung Heimat!


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

da ich gerade so schön in Weihnachtsstimmung bin (Danke an George Michael  ) ....

Jemand Lust auf 'ne Xmas Altenberg Trail-Tour?

Der Wald dürfte erfahrungsgemäß recht leer sein, da Viele mit sinnlosen Weihnachts-Erledigungen beschäftigt sind.

Die Fläätdroppers werde ich auch mal locken; Schließlich müssen wir noch für den uphillrace trainieren.

Schlage vor: Sa. 24.12.2005, 11:00 Uhr Altenberg-Schöllerhof.
Tour mit knackigen uphills und kniffligen downhills. Ca. 30-40 km.



____________________________________________________________
Jemand könnte mir einen Flatbar (leihweise) mitbringen


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich gerade so schön in Weihnachtsstimmung bin (Danke an George Michael  ) ....
> 
> ...


 
   

So eine Tour habe ich bis jetzt jedes Jahr gemacht - nur dieses Jahr wirds nicht klappen. WEICHNACHTSFRÜHSTÜCK! 
Aber ich kenne jemanden, der Dir einen Flatbar leihen kann .... der hat sogar in dieser Woche Urlaub und sitzt täglich auf dem Rad!  Die Handynummer hast Du ja!


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber ich kenne jemanden, der Dir einen Flatbar leihen kann .... der hat sogar in dieser Woche Urlaub und sitzt täglich auf dem Rad!  Die Handynummer hast Du ja!



Auch WP-Teilnehmer


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Auch WP-Teilnehmer


Nein!


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Dezember 2005)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade sind 6 harte Jungs,bei uns losgefahren.Wir haben beschlossen das wir bei dem 100, Gutschein die Teilnehmer im Winterpokal nehmen die als Autokennzeichen GM haben ist das o.k.? Gisela


----------



## Ommer (12. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Na den Rundweg um Lindlar rum. Beginnend in Frielingsdorf, an Eibach vorbei, ..... bis Hohkeppel. Hier haben wir uns die Hölzer Kopf Schleife gespart und sind durchs Tal nach Lindlar und weiter in Richtung Heimat!



rechts oder linksrum, die Nord- oder die Südschleife? (bin wieder so neugierig)


----------



## mike_tgif (13. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> rechts oder linksrum, die Nord- oder die Südschleife? (bin wieder so neugierig)


Oh, da müsste ich mal auf die Karte gucken. Wir sind jedenfalls gegen den UZS gefahren. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mit meinen Wegpunkten was anfangen:
Start in Berghausen, bis S+C (Kaiserau), Einstieg in L-Weg nach rechts ->Dassiefen, Eibach, dann die linke L-Variante bis nach Oberlichtinghagen. Weiter nach Altenhof-Orbach ......... Unterommer, Quabach, ..... Schmitzhöhe, Müllemich, Hohkeppel und dann in Richtung Sülztal und über die Strasse nach Hause.

Normalerweise wären wir noch über den Hölzer Kopf bis nach Burg, von dort über die Klause zurück nach S+C. Dafür wars uns dann in Hohkeppel doch zu kalt. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Deine Frage möglichst umständlich beantworten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, da müsste ich mal auf die Karte gucken. Wir sind jedenfalls gegen den UZS gefahren. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mit meinen Wegpunkten was anfangen:
> Start in Berghausen, bis S+C (Kaiserau), Einstieg in L-Weg nach rechts ->Dassiefen, Eibach, dann die linke L-Variante bis nach Oberlichtinghagen. Weiter nach Altenhof-Orbach ......... Unterommer, Quabach, ..... Schmitzhöhe, Müllemich, Hohkeppel und dann in Richtung Sülztal und über die Strasse nach Hause.
> 
> Normalerweise wären wir noch über den Hölzer Kopf bis nach Burg, von dort über die Klause zurück nach S+C. Dafür wars uns dann in Hohkeppel doch zu kalt.
> ...



Rechts sind Bäume,
links sind Bäume
und dazwischen Zwischenräume,
wo die großen Elefanten spazieren gehn
ohne sich zu stoßen .....


... wäre genauso klar gewesen


----------



## mike_tgif (13. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rechts sind Bäume,
> links sind Bäume
> und dazwischen Zwischenräume,
> wo die großen Elefanten spazieren gehn
> ...


*gähn* .... oh, der Ortskundige spricht.

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in den kommenden Wochen mal den L-Weg zu fahren - freue mich jetzt schon auf Deinen Bericht und besonders auf Deine Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2005)

Wegbeschreibung kannste haben ....   


Hab' übrigens 'nen Flääätbar, Dank Radsport Nagel 
und werd' mal mein Bike auf uphillfähig umbauen.

Bräuchte noch 'nen grobstolligen Reifen wie Albert o. ä.


----------



## mike_tgif (13. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bräuchte noch 'nen grobstolligen Reifen wie Albert o. ä.


Hab' noch einen IRC Mythos II - kannst Du haben. Hat min 90%. 
Brauchst Du noch einen Vorbau? Habe noch einen Ritchey Pro 110mm 6° - negativ verwendbar.

edit: nicht 3°, sondern 6°


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' noch einen IRC Mythos II - kannst Du haben. Hat min 90%.
> Brauchst Du noch einen Vorbau? Habe noch einen Ritchey Pro 110mm 6° - negativ verwendbar.
> 
> edit: nicht 3°, sondern 6°



Dann lass uns So. mal in Berghausen vorbeischaun.

Bei Glühwein und Keksen lässt sich vortrefflich über Reifen philosophieren   

Vorbau ist Ahead? Ich brauch' Konusklemmung.
Hab ich aber noch 140mm/0°.


----------



## mike_tgif (13. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' übrigens 'nen Flääätbar, Dank Radsport Nagel...


Das bedeutet wohl, dass Du in der nächsten Saison genötigt werden wirst in einem anderen Team zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet wohl, dass Du in der nächsten Saison genötigt werden wirst in einem anderen Team zu fahren....



Radsport Nagel WP-Dream-Team    

Kannst sbikea ja schon ma überreden   ähhh .. beraten.


----------



## mike_tgif (13. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Nagel WP-Dream-Team
> 
> Kannst sbikea ja schon ma überreden  ähhh .. beraten.


bereits geschehen! 

Zusätzlich zum WP gibt es aber noch weiteres zu überdenken:

edit: DU WEISST, WAS ICH MEINE!


----------



## Ommer (13. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, da müsste ich mal auf die Karte gucken. Wir sind jedenfalls gegen den UZS gefahren. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mit meinen Wegpunkten was anfangen:
> Start in Berghausen, bis S+C (Kaiserau), Einstieg in L-Weg nach rechts ->Dassiefen, Eibach, dann die linke L-Variante bis nach Oberlichtinghagen. Weiter nach Altenhof-Orbach ......... Unterommer, Quabach, ..... Schmitzhöhe, Müllemich, Hohkeppel und dann in Richtung Sülztal und über die Strasse nach Hause.
> 
> Normalerweise wären wir noch über den Hölzer Kopf bis nach Burg, von dort über die Klause zurück nach S+C. Dafür wars uns dann in Hohkeppel doch zu kalt.
> ...



Danke, das reicht 

vor ein paar Wochen bin ich mit mattes245 andersherum gefahren, die ganze Runde, das erste Mal seit 11 Jahren, es hat 5,5 h gedauert....


Gruß Achim


----------



## mike_tgif (14. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das reicht
> 
> vor ein paar Wochen bin ich mit mattes245 andersherum gefahren, die ganze Runde, das erste Mal seit 11 Jahren, es hat 5,5 h gedauert....
> 
> ...


Die Zeit ist doch egal. Wir haben jetzt im Winter auch deutlich länger gebraucht als im Sommer (da waren es noch ca. 3,5h).
Ich finde die Runde sehr angenehm, weil der gesamte Asphlatanteil auf Nebenstrassen ist. Weiterhin hats immer wieder Streckenteile, bei denen man mal durchatmen kann. 
EInfach ne super Tour! 

Warum bist Du die Tour 11 Jahre   nicht gefahren?


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich reicht das schon als Bericht
> 
> 
> Pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr trafen sich:
> ...



Dank Bastian gibt's sogar ein Streckenprofil zur Tour.

Und bitte jetzt keine Kommentare zu den Höphenangaben!


----------



## mike_tgif (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Bastian gibt's sogar ein Streckenprofil zur Tour.
> 
> Und bitte jetzt keine Kommentare zu den Höphenangaben!


Spätestens jetzt glaube ich Dir gar nix mehr!!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (14. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dank Bastian gibt's sogar ein Streckenprofil zur Tour.
> 
> Und bitte jetzt keine Kommentare zu den Höphenangaben!


Hallo Michael,
ich dachte Du machst keine Touren auf dem KFL-Niveau.  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Redking (14. Dezember 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> ich dachte Du machst keine Touren auf dem KFL-Niveau.
> Grüße
> Bernd


Hallo Bernd,
Welches Niveau meinst du?
Das Profil sieht doch schwer aus nicht leicht???  
Oder meintest du das Geschwindigkeitsniveau??  

Bernd es sind nicht alle so Heizer wie du!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens jetzt glaube ich Dir gar nix mehr!!!



Oooooooch doch!   

Ey Alder isch schwööör, dass Basti mir das so gemailed hat.




			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> ich dachte Du machst keine Touren auf dem KFL-Niveau.
> Grüße
> Bernd



Für KFLer wäre spätestens da Schluss gewesen, wo 789 HM eingezeichnet sind  



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> Welches Niveau meinst du?
> Das Profil sieht doch schwer aus nicht leicht???
> Oder meintest du das Geschwindigkeitsniveau??
> ...



Klaus, Bernd war einfach wieder zu sparsam mit Smileys.

Hier nimm die:


----------



## Ommer (14. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> EInfach ne super Tour!
> 
> Warum bist Du die Tour 11 Jahre   nicht gefahren?




Nachdem ich mir den 6. Halswirbel gebrochen und das Rückenmark dabei beschädigt hatte, hörte der Spaß mit dem biken zunächst abrupt auf.
Seitdem habe ich mehrfach versucht, den L-Weg zu fahren, hab es aber immer nur teilweise geschafft, man kann die Runde ja jederzeit abkürzen.

Es ist ein sehr schöner Weg, ich wohne dran (oder drauf?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (14. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein sehr schöner Weg, ich wohne dran (oder drauf?).


Aua, hört sich nicht gut an.  Aber es scheint ja schon wieder zu gehen.

Ist Dein Benutzername aus dem Ort abgeleitet (ich weiß, daß man durch Unterommer fährt)?


----------



## Ommer (14. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Dein Benutzername aus dem Ort abgeleitet (ich weiß, daß man durch Unterommer fährt)?



Ja, von *Ommer*born kommt man über Kaufmanns*ommer* nach Rölen*ommer*, wo ich wohne, dann über Müllers*ommer* und Unter*ommer* nach Quabach, wo die *Ommer* in die Sülz mündet. 


Gruß Achim

Dorfältester von Rölenommer


----------



## mike_tgif (15. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Dorfältester von Rölenommer


... da gibts doch nur 3 Häuser, oder?


----------



## Ommer (15. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ... da gibts doch nur 3 Häuser, oder?



nein, es sind vier Häuser, drei Scheunen und drei Misthaufen.


----------



## mike_tgif (15. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und drei Misthaufen.


An einem stand am Samstag ein grüner Toyota Pickup, richtig?


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich reicht das schon als Bericht
> 
> 
> Pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr trafen sich:
> ...



Um nicht noch für Bernds tolle Umfrage nominiert zu werden, den Beitrag von REDKING lass' ich vom Mod editieren (macht Ralph P. auch so), hier zurück zu ernsten Themen:









Das Bild zeigt die Gruppe vom letzten Sonntag  .

Der Typ inner Bildmitte wollte unbedingt mit aufs Bild.
Kam gerade vom Frühschoppen und ließ sich nur widerwillig die Aldi-Tüten vom Lenker nehmen    

Bis Sonntag 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Ommer (15. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> An einem stand am Samstag ein grüner Toyota Pickup, richtig?



ja, stimmt! Das Auto der Nachbarin.  Ich wohne unterhalb, wo der Alfa gestanden hätte, wenn ich zuhaus gewesen wäre.....


----------



## mike_tgif (15. Dezember 2005)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ja, stimmt! Das Auto der Nachbarin. Ich wohne unterhalb, wo der Alfa gestanden hätte, wenn ich zuhaus gewesen wäre.....


Werde beim nächsten Mal drauf achten und mich ggf. kurz vorstellen


----------



## Ommer (15. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Werde beim nächsten Mal drauf achten und mich ggf. kurz vorstellen



ja, super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

hoffe alle haben die Festtage unbeschadet überstanden.

@Michael,

gibt's schon eine WP-Nagel-Prämien-Teilnehmer-Ranking-Liste?

Stellst Du den Termin für kommenden Sonntag ein?

Fragen über Fragen.


Guten Rutsch


----------



## mike_tgif (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael,
> 
> gibt's schon eine WP-Nagel-Prämien-Teilnehmer-Ranking-Liste?


Noch nicht - muss ich mal machen! 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Stellst Du den Termin für kommenden Sonntag ein?


 Das ist der 1.1. 
Ich glaube, dass wird schwer, um 11:00 schon fit und in Vollmerhausen zu sein.:kotz:


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht - muss ich mal machen!
> 
> Das ist der 1.1.
> Ich glaube, dass wird schwer, *um 11:00 schon fit und in Vollmerhausen zu sein*.:kotz:



13:00 Uhr und langsam????


----------



## mike_tgif (27. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 13:00 Uhr und langsam????


  
Das bekomme ich dann schon hin. 
Wir wollen ggf. am Samstag "in der Malle-Community" (  ) noch ne kleine Runde fahren - Interesse?


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2005)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Das bekomme ich dann schon hin.
> Wir wollen ggf. am Samstag "in der Malle-Community" (  ) noch ne kleine Runde fahren - Interesse?



Sicher, aber bitte mit uphills  

Bis dann.


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Schon auf die 2. Seite gerutscht....

Ein wenig mehr Aktivität bitte! 
Also, hier mal der Zwischenstand der mir bekannten WP-Teilnehmer aus GM und Umgebung.

Sollte ich jemanden vergessen haben:
Bitte um Meldung.
*Name                 **Punkte    **Team*
criss-cross          124          ohne
Delgado              580          Fläätdropteam Hennef
Mattes245            62          Team Trödelkönig
mike_tgif             191          Team Trödelkönig
ommer                189          Team Trödelkönig
Radsport Nagel     14          ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Schon auf die 2. Seite gerutscht....
> 
> Ein wenig mehr Aktivität bitte!
> Also, hier mal der Zwischenstand der mir bekannten WP-Teilnehmer aus GM und Umgebung.
> ...




Wollte nicht stören bei der Diskussion um Misthaufen und grüne Pickups rund um Lindlar und Umgebung  


Spaß bei Seite:

Erwarte Dich heute um 14:00 Uhr in Wiehlpuhl zum Aufsammeln von WP-Punkten. Schwerpunkt werden die uphills rund um die Hohe Warte  

Ausreden jedwelcher Art werden nicht akzeptiert  



PS: Hab Deine Kassette auf meinen 7fach Freilauf montiert. Passt exakt wenn man nur 8 Ritzel montiert (ohne Distanzringe).


----------



## mike_tgif (3. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nicht stören bei der Diskussion um Misthaufen und grüne Pickups rund um Lindlar und Umgebung
> 
> 
> Spaß bei Seite:
> ...


Da stempel ich gerade zur 2. Schicht.  
War heute schon laufen - muss um 20:00 zum schwimmen. Eigentlich wollte ich den Triathlon heute nicht vollmachen. Glaubt mir auch bei der Punkteaufschreibung keine Sau!

Außerdem ist die Hohe Warte was für Mädchen und Freerider. Ich hab da noch ganz andere Anstiege!


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist die Hohe Warte was für Mädchen und Freerider. Ich hab da noch ganz andere Anstiege!



Hallo Michael,

bin gestern den Holzrückerpfad an der Hohen Warte 1 Mal (von 5 Versuchen) hoch gekommen. Der hat so geschätzte 35 % Steigung und ist 80 - 100 Meter lang. Und das mit 22/28 (nicht Deine XT, keine Angst  ), Gravity 2,3" und 0,8 Bar.

Dabei habe ich einen noch jungfräulichen   Downhill-Trail entdeckt.

Werde diese "Schleife" mal bei der nächsten Tour vorstellen.


----------



## mike_tgif (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> bin gestern den Holzrückerpfad an der Hohen Warte 1 Mal (von 5 Versuchen) hoch gekommen. Der hat so geschätzte 35 % Steigung und ist 80 - 100 Meter lang. Und das mit 22/28 (nicht Deine XT, keine Angst  ), Gravity 2,3" und 0,8 Bar.
> 
> ...


Ach so - Du fährst die unbefestigten Wege. Dann ist das auch nix für Mädchen. 
Ist Deine Steigungsangabe in % oder °? 

Mach Dir wegen der Kassette keinen Stress - die wird sowieso in ca. 1500km ausgetauscht. Die Kette fahr ich noch durch und dann ist sie reif.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Deine Steigungsangabe in % oder °?



Steht doch da


----------



## mike_tgif (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Steht doch da


Lesen kann ich wohl - aber wie hast Du das berechnet? Bist Du sicher, dass Du auf % kommst.

Solltest Du noch einmal überprüfen wollen, ob Deine Angabe stimmt, dann schau doch nochmal hier nach!


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo, wo wart Ihr denn Alle am Sonntag?


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2006)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wo wart Ihr denn Alle am Sonntag?



War in Hamburg bei einem MTB-Singlespeed-Rennen.

Interessante Sache  

Bin aber am Sonntag wieder in Vollmerhausen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (23. Januar 2006)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wo wart Ihr denn Alle am Sonntag?


Ich war krank zu Hause - nächsten Sonntag wieder! (Mit reparierter Gabel:  )


----------



## mike_tgif (25. Januar 2006)

So, neues Jahr - neue Fahrgemeinschaft.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1587
Anmelden - marsch marsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> So, neues Jahr - neue Fahrgemeinschaft.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1587
> Anmelden - marsch marsch.



Erster


----------



## 50189K (25. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Erster



auch hier will er nicht mir und Volker fahren  siehe FDT Forum Rennradtour.....


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> auch hier will er nicht mir und Volker fahren  siehe FDT Forum Rennradtour.....



Du konntest uns bis jetzt ja keine adäquate Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bieten  

Sollte sich in der Hinsicht was ergeben, fahr ich mit Euch  

Gruß


----------



## 50189K (25. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du konntest uns bis jetzt ja keine adäquate Übernachtungsmöglichkeit bieten
> 
> Sollte sich in der Hinsicht was ergeben, fahr ich mit Euch
> 
> Gruß


ich hab lediglich gesagt, das wir bei mir nicht feiern können, sondern in ne Kneipe gehen müssten. Sorry, wohne in einem Mehr-Generationen Haus und da muss ich mich halt ein wenig abstimmen. 

Muss jetzt Volker mal anfunken, ob er dann überhaupt am Sonntag kommt. 

 Ich hasse so ein hin und her.....


----------



## volker k (25. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab lediglich gesagt, das wir bei mir nicht feiern können, sondern in ne Kneipe gehen müssten. Sorry, wohne in einem Mehr-Generationen Haus und da muss ich mich halt ein wenig abstimmen.
> 
> Muss jetzt Volker mal anfunken, ob er dann überhaupt am Sonntag kommt.
> 
> Ich hasse so ein hin und her.....




Hallo Kathrin.

Ich komme , keine Frage  . Und den Michael werde ich auch mitbringen , ich hab ja so ein nettes Spielzeug bekommen das werde ich dann direkt mal am Micha ausprobieren   .


Gruß

Christel


----------



## Lipoly (25. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kathrin.
> 
> Ich komme , keine Frage  . Und den Michael werde ich auch mitbringen , ich hab ja so ein nettes Spielzeug bekommen das werde ich dann direkt mal am Micha ausprobieren   .
> 
> ...



hallo christel
warum steht das nicht im kalender im FDT Hennef forum?

lars


----------



## 50189K (25. Januar 2006)

Lars, schau mal genau hin  

Ein Tipp, suche folgende Überschrift: "29.1.2006 Rennradtour durchs Flachland"


----------



## volker k (25. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> hallo christel
> warum steht das nicht im kalender im FDT Hennef forum?
> 
> lars




Weil Christel den Termin nicht eingetragen hat  .
Frag mal Kathrin die kann dir bestimmt darauf antworten.




Gruß

Christel


----------



## 50189K (25. Januar 2006)

hab ich doch schon.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kathrin.
> 
> Ich komme , keine Frage  . Und den Michael werde ich auch mitbringen , ich hab ja so ein nettes Spielzeug bekommen das werde ich dann direkt mal am Micha ausprobieren   .
> 
> ...



Du treulose Tomate   

Das muss ich mir aber noch gut überlegen ...


----------



## criss-cross (29. Januar 2006)

Um 11 Uhr gings ab GM-Vollmerhausen diesmal im RR-Tempo nach Oesinghausen.
Mit dabei waren Sascha, Michael/Delgado, Stephan, Chris

Wo war "Radsport-Nagel" ?

von Oesinghausen über viele gespurte Schneewege nach Gummeroth, Str bis Wegescheid, über Nordhelle zum Michael (Rekonvaleszent), Gelpetal-Panorama-Weg (teilweise im Matsch), Str bis Rodt (dank Hamburgsieger Michael wieder Rennrad-Tempo) 

Trennung in Rodt / Kalsbach

Ich wählte den Heimweg über den komplett verschneiten Kerberg nach GM-City.

Länge:47km, Wetter: wolkenlos, Temp: 6 Grad (oben)

gruss
chris


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2006)

.... und weil's so schön war hier die Neuauflage:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1791


Teilnahme für Fläätdroppers (wg. Winterpokal-Punkten) und Christian (wg. guiding) natürlich Pflicht  .


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2006)

.... alternativ zur GM-Tour würde ich am Sonntag natürlich auch am Iceman Marathon in Winterberg teilnehmen.

Startgeld- und Transportsponsoring vorausgesetzt.


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
kleines WP update (Stand heute 14:30)

*Name Punkte Team*
criss-cross 266 ohne
Delgado 990 Fläätdropteam Hennef
Mattes245 96 Team Trödelkönig
mike_tgif 249 Team Trödelkönig
ommer 243 Team Trödelkönig
Radsport Nagel 26 ohne

Sonntag wirds wohl was geben - und zwar in _meinem_ Tempo! (Neuerdings soll ja das Race-Fieber wieder ausgebrochen sein!)


----------



## mike_tgif (8. Februar 2006)

Der Termin ist hier!
Criss-cross und Delgado sind schon gemeldet 

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Sonntag wirds wohl was geben - und zwar in _meinem_ Tempo! (Neuerdings soll ja das Race-Fieber wieder ausgebrochen sein!)




Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht


----------



## mike_tgif (15. Februar 2006)

OK, ich könnt' dann jetzt los. Vorschläge sind:

Entweder








oder


----------



## Delgado (15. Februar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> OK, ich könnt' dann jetzt los.




Oh Mann, 17° auf Malle und Sonne .

Da könnten wir ja in Kurz fahren  


PS: Noch 2 1/2 Wochen ...


----------



## Delgado (20. Februar 2006)

*Manschaftszeitfahren in Gerolstein am 21.05.2006; 40km/514HM.*

U. a. gibt's ein 4er Manschaftszeitfahren für das die erste Manschaft aus der Region feststeht.

Bei Interesse geht's hier weiter:

http://www.tour-festival.de/


----------



## mike_tgif (20. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Manschaftszeitfahren in Gerolstein am 21.05.2006; 40km/514HM.*
> 
> U. a. gibt's ein 4er Manschaftszeitfahren für das die erste Manschaft aus der Region feststeht.
> 
> ...


Wenn's dabei um einen Rennrad-Event geht - verweise ich hiermit auf Deine Signatur und zeige somit, was ich von dem potentiellen Starterfeld halte ...

Mit relativ freundlichen Grüßen

der Anstinker


----------



## Delgado (21. Februar 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's dabei um einen Rennrad-Event geht - verweise ich hiermit auf Deine Signatur und zeige somit, was ich von dem potentiellen Starterfeld halte ...
> 
> Mit relativ freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> der Anstinker



Von den Hennefern ist keiner dabei; *Zu weich *

Aber lass Deine Stänkerei nicht den Christian und den Klaus S. hören ...


----------



## mike_tgif (21. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber lass Deine Stänkerei nicht den Christian und den Klaus S. hören ...


Ich denke, man wird es bereits gelesen haben.


----------



## Redking (21. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Hennefern ist keiner dabei; *Zu weich *


Hallo Michael, nicht zu weich sondern zu untrainiert! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (24. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael, nicht zu weich sondern zu untrainiert!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Bei Deinem Punktestand kann von untrainiert wohl keine Rede sein; eher von falsch trainiert.

*Termin für Samstag:

Treffen in Rösrath-Forsbach, Asternweg (im Wendehammer), 13:30 Uhr.
Schwierigkeit: leicht
Geschwindigkeit: mittel (das wirkliche Mittel  )*


----------



## Delgado (24. Februar 2006)

*Termin für Sonntag den 26.02.2006:*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1791


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Deinem Punktestand kann von untrainiert wohl keine Rede sein; eher von falsch trainiert.
> 
> *Termin für Samstag:
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael, ist mir zu schnell! 
Hatte gestern mir mal den Wendehammer angeschaut!
Wieso habe doch nicht trainiert, sondern bin lediglich Rad gefahren!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2006)

Schicke Tour am Sonntag mit Bikern der stärksten Oberbergischen Vereine:

www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de
www.rsf-oberberg.de
www.bikeattackoberberg.de

Entsprechend flott war das Tempo und meine Ausschreibung mit schnell/mittel passte  mal wieder.

Musste leider früher weg um meiner Lasteselpflicht beim

www.karnevalsumzug-denklingen.de

nachzukommen.

Gruß


----------



## mike_tgif (27. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Schicke Tour am Sonntag mit Bikern der stärksten Oberbergischen Vereine:
> www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de
> www.rsf-oberberg.de
> www.bikeattackoberberg.de


Die geänderte Reihenfolge der Vereinsaufzählung nach Teilnehmeranzahl und Teilnahmedauer:

www.rsf-oberberg.de (3)
www.bikeattackoberberg.de(2)
www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de (2)

  

Werde mal beginnen, regelmäßig die aufgezeichneten Tourenprofile hier einzustellen. 
Anbei das von gestern:






Alaaf


----------



## Delgado (3. März 2006)

Da das Stammpersonal ab Sonntag auf Malle tourt   gibt's diese Woche keinen LMB-Eintrag.

Jedoch ist nicht ausgeschlossen, dass am Stamm-Treff:

*Sonntags,
11:00 Uhr,
vor Radsport Nagel in
Gummersbach Vollmerhausen*

.... einige Biker aufkreuzen um ihr Unwesen in den nahen Wäldern zu treiben ...


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da das Stammpersonal ab Sonntag auf Malle tourt   gibt's diese Woche keinen LMB-Eintrag.



Na dann viel Spaß im Orient. Obwohl, Asphalt, wie öde, und mit Herrn Delgado zu fahren macht eigentlich auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Delgado (3. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... und mit Herrn Delgado zu fahren macht eigentlich auch keinen Spaß.



Man munkelt, noch nicht mal ihm selber  ...  



PS: Freu' mich schon wie jeck auf den Euschel-Spaß mit Dir.


----------



## mike_tgif (13. März 2006)

Einen LMB Termin für den 19.03. gibt es hier:
Termin!


----------



## mike_tgif (19. März 2006)

So wars heute:

Um 11:00 habe ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein André K. getroffen. Da sonst niemand kam, hatten wir eine nette Tour zu zweit.

Nach ca. 850hm und 42km kam das jähe Ende: Kettenriss am Cannondale von André. Die Tour wurde so mit einem PKW Transfer beendet.

Beim nächsten Mal haben wir mehr Glück!


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2006)

Anbei einige Impressionen von der Insel, die wir Oberberger für zwei Wochen unsicher gemacht haben.

Dabei waren:

Michael,
Stephan,
Sascha,
Volker,
Klaus,
Gerd,
Thorsten,
Kerstin (Süße)
und ich.





*Die Reste der Mandelblüte konnten wir noch erahnen.*





*Etwas blass noch um die Nase bei der ersten Tour*









*Frühling auf Mallorca*





*Am Cap Formentor; So langsam kommt der Sonnenbrand*





*Nochmal das Cap. Hier mit dem König der Kraftausdauer (links natürlich )*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. März 2006)

Allerliebst, die Tafelberge aus dem Orient, dieses Retrotrikot und wahre Männerfreundschaft, und das auch noch zwei Wochen lang bei ortsfesten Hoch, muß die Hölle gewesen sein.


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2006)

Männerfreundschaft wird traditionell überbewertet?


----------



## Redking (28. März 2006)

HAllo Michael,
 wann holst du dir denn deinen Gewinn bei Radsport Nagel ab?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (28. März 2006)

Wenn die Frist zur nachträglichen Eintragung von Trainingszeiten abgelaufen ist.

Hab noch einiges nachzutragen


----------



## SFA (28. März 2006)

Tschuldigung, daß ich mich hier einmische....
Aber bei dem Anblick meines ehemaligen "Hausberges" konnte ich nicht anders. Schaut doch mal unter www.frosthelm.de vorbei und dort unter der Rubrik "Trails Anderswo" da findet man drei Mallorca Videos von Orient/Alaró und Bunyola !
Viel Spaß


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2006)

Einmischung erwünscht  !

Zur Strafe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Einmischung erwünscht  !
> 
> Zur Strafe:


Michael wo ist dein Helm?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2006)

Das was Du meinst _ist_ der Helm


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

Hallo @mike & @radsport nagel,

wie ist denn der Ablauf am kommenden Jubiläumswochenende bei Radsport Nagel?

Programm Samstags?

Touren Sonntags?

Gibt's Termine?

Gruß


----------



## Ommer (30. März 2006)

Wer bekommt die Gutscheine bzw. den für den zweiten Platz??


Gruß Achim


----------



## mike_tgif (30. März 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @mike & @radsport nagel,
> 
> wie ist denn der Ablauf am kommenden Jubiläumswochenende bei Radsport Nagel?


 
Siehe www.rsf-oberberg.de -> auf der Startseite gibts einen Link und auch die Tourenhinweise!

Hoffe, es kommen viele!


----------



## mike_tgif (30. März 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bekommt die Gutscheine bzw. den für den zweiten Platz??
> 
> 
> Gruß Achim


Habe schon eine Befürchtung  - werde es morgen aufbereiten!

Kommst Du am Sonntag zu den Radsport-Nagel Touren? Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Ommer (30. März 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Habe schon eine Befürchtung  - werde es morgen aufbereiten!
> 
> Kommst Du am Sonntag zu den Radsport-Nagel Touren? Würde mich freuen!


90 Minuten-Tour um 11:00 Uhr - ist das ein Rennen oder eine Tour?

fragt Achim


----------



## Delgado (31. März 2006)

... ich schaff's wohl erst zum 13:00 Uhr Rennen mit Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (31. März 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> 90 Minuten-Tour um 11:00 Uhr - ist das ein Rennen oder eine Tour?
> 
> fragt Achim


Es werden ja zwei Touren(!) angeboten - meine ist wohl eher für die Menschen, deren konditionelle Eigenschaften noch Potentiale bieten! 

Die Tour ab 13:00 Uhr wird wahrscheinlich etwas länger.
@delgado - ja, für Dich könnte die avisierte Geschwindigkeit schon race-lastig werden.


----------



## mike_tgif (31. März 2006)

*Voläufiger Endstand WP (Oberberg)*

*Nr. Name Punkte Team*
1. Delgado 1722 Fläätdropteam Hennef 
2. criss-cross 561 ohne
3. mike_tgif 482 Team Trödelkönig
4. ommer 366 Team Trödelkönig
5. Mattes245 101 Team Trödelkönig
6. Radsport Nagel 26 ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. April 2006)

Rennrad-Tour am Samstag den 08.04.2006 ab 13:45 Uhr nach vorangegangener Trikot-Vergabe durch den Sponsor, Radsport Nagel und Pressetermin mit diversen Bergischen Anzeigeblättern.

Gestartet wird bei Radsport Nagel auf dem Parkplatz.
Tempo wird mittel bis (Ortsschild-) sprintbetont sein  
Bitte mit Helm.

www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de


----------



## mike_tgif (7. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mit Helm.


Dass ich so eine Aussage noch von Dir erleben darf ... 

Vgl. hier


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Rennrad-Tour am Samstag den 08.04.2006 ab 13:45 Uhr nach vorangegangener Trikot-Vergabe durch den Sponsor, Radsport Nagel und Pressetermin mit diversen Bergischen Anzeigeblättern.
> 
> Gestartet wird bei Radsport Nagel auf dem Parkplatz.
> Tempo wird mittel bis (Ortsschild-) sprintbetont sein
> ...




Am 08.04. kam's wie angekündigt zur Übergabe der neuen Trikots durch 
Radsport Nagel. 

Zugegen waren auch Vertreter der regionalen Presse, wie "Oberbergische Volkszeitung", "Anzeigen Echo", "Westdeutscher Beobachter" und "Der Stürmer".

Wo man gerade beim Übergeben war, wurden auch gleich die Winterpokal-Gutscheine verteilt.

Radsport Nagel hatte einen 100,00  Gutschein für den Punktbesten aus dem Kreis GM gestiftet.
@Ommer vom Team Trödelkönig ebenfalls einen über 100,00  für den Zweitplatzierten.

Beide Gutscheine gingen standesgemäß an Rennfahrer des www.rsc-tour-nuembrecht.de

Herzlichen Dank für Trikots, Gutscheine und die schöne Tour, die wie angedroht nachher stattfand  

Interessierte Rennradfahrer sind eingeladen mal Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr vom Treffpunkt in Nümbrecht-Kalkofen aus mit zu starten. Weiteres auf der Heimseite.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2006)

Warum hab ich mir das angetan .. ?


. frage ich mich, als ich am Ostermontag, nach einer viel zu kurzen Nacht, um 07:00 Uhr aus den Träumen gerissen werde.

Da war doch was ..? 

Ja, die Rund um Köln Challenge für die ich ja zugesagt hatte.

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster gibt mir fast den Rest. Der Himmel weint mal wieder. Alles Grau in Grau und leichter Sprühregen  .

Am liebsten würd ich weiterpennen; Aber Rudi wartet bestimmt schon nervös, obs denn auch klappt mit unserem kühnen Plan.

Rudi hab ich eher zufällig kennen gelernt. Er ist großer Radsport-Fan und bestimmt ganz heiß auf Rund um Köln.

Rudi ist so was wie ein wandelndes Ersatzteillager. Bedingt durch seine Zuckerkrankheit hat er bereits eine fremde Niere und eine Bauchspeicheldrüse transplantiert bekommen.
Damit die Organe nicht abgestoßen werden nimmt er Medikamente, die das Immunsystem herunterfahren. Somit ist er anfällig für Infektionskrankheiten; Und ich jammere übers Wetter.

Rudi hat vor 16 Jahren, ebenfalls bedingt durch seine Zuckerkrankheit, sein Augenlicht verloren. Auch 16 (!) Operationen haben nicht geholfen; Rudi ist blind geblieben.

Die einzige Möglichkeit aktiv Radsport zu betreiben, ist Tandem fahren. Muss man doch als Stoker nur trampeln und dem Piloten ein gewisses Maß an Vertrauen entgegenbringen  .

Also zwinge ich mich aus dem Bett, löffle eine Schüssel Müsli und fahre zu Rudi nach Monheim. Kurz vor Köln öffnet der Himmel seine Schleusen und schickt einen Platzregen runter, den selbst meine Lieblings-CD, lautest möglich aufgerissen, nicht mehr kompensiert bekommt.

In weiser Voraussicht hatte Rudi am Vortag von der 100 km, auf die 60 km Strecke umgebucht. Aber selbst diese Tatsache will meine Laune nicht bessern. Blieben doch mit An- und Rückfahrt zum/vom Rennen immer noch weit über 100 km zu bewältigen.

Als ich jedoch bei Rudi ankomme und ihn in einer aufgeregten Erwartung der Ereignisse antreffe, kann ich das Scheißwetter ausblenden und mich aufs Geschehen konzentrieren.

Anreise und Startaufstellung gehen problemlos. Immerhin haben wir 2 Mal (!) vorher trainiert.  

Bedingt durch die Ummeldung stehen wir in Startblock 3; Also ganz hinten.
Erfreulicherweise treffen wir dort Stefan und Ralf vom SportsInTeam; Später, auf der Strecke, treffen wir noch das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht.

Langsam, Reihe für Reihe starten die Fahrer nach dem Startschuss. Wir fahren als Letzte über die Transpondermatte, auch um Rangeleien am Start zu entgehen.
Aber schon in Leverkusen starten wir eine Aufholjagd durchs Feld. 5 Min. werden wir von einer Motorrad-Crew des WDR begleitet. Einen Sendetermin konnten uns die Herren aber noch nicht nennen. Werde mal Lokalzeit gucken, die nächsten Tage.

In Odenthal haben wir schon wieder hunderte Renner eingeholt bevor es den langen Anstieg ins Scherfbachtal hoch geht. Im leicht ansteigenden Tal rollt es noch ganz gut aber die Rampe nach Scheuren hoch fahren wir stellenweise nur Schritttempo. Wir schätzen kurz unser Gesamtgewicht auf ca. 190 kg und lassen uns gerne von einigen Rennradfahrern überholen.

Von Scheuren gehts zügig über Neschen nach Bechen. Sehr motivierend, dass viele Bekannte und Freunde an der Strecke stehen; Der RSV Tour Nümbrecht und Team Einstein sowie einige Arbeitskollegen erkennen uns und feuern uns lautstark an. Später in Bergisch Gladbach-Sand treffen wir noch den Mallorca-Trupp.

Überhaupt ist die Zuschauerstimmung, trotz Nieselregen grandios. An jedem Anstieg werden wir hoch gebrüllt und besondere Anerkennung findet immer unser Tandem  .

Die zweite Bergwertung ist zwar nur 600 Meter lang, erfordert aber alle Kraft von Rudi und mir. Fast oben fahren wir fast Schlangenlinien und fallen bei der Bergwertung beinahe um weil wir fast schon Stehversuche machen. 

Auf der folgenden Abfahrt nach Schloss Lehrbach brauche ich alle Überzeugungskraft um Rudi auf den letzten Berg, den Bensberger Schlossberg, vorzubereiten  .





Dort angekommen müssen wir vom Rad und Laufen; Nicht wegen unserer Erschöpfung, sondern weil dort Stau ist. Die enge Kopfsteinpflaster-Passage kann die Massen an Rennfahrern nicht aufnehmen und zwingt zum Abstieg. Rudi und ich verlieren viel Zeit.
Im Gewühl, als Blinder, die Kopfsteinrampe zu besteigen ist kein Pappenstiel.

Oben angekommen ist Rudi sauer; Will unbedingt das MTB-Tandem, von dem wir wissen, dass es vor uns liegt, einholen. Seinen Frust setzt er in brachialen Vortrieb um. Von Bensberg bis Köln Rath pflügen wir ständig mit 50  60 km/h durchs Feld. Manchmal muss ich ihn ausbremsen wenn wir eine Gruppe aufrollen. Die Kette ist ganz rechts, was bei unserem Cannondale RT1000 bedeutet, dass wir mit 56 zu 11 Zähnen übersetzt fahren. Rudi besteht nun auf diese Übersetzung und keine Gruppe schafft es, trotz erheblicher Bemühungen, in unseren Windschatten  .

So fliegen Köln-Rath, Ostheim, Kalk und Deutz an uns vorbei. Kurz vor der Deutzer Brücke hängen wir uns an eine Gruppe und lassen uns auf die Zielgerade ziehen.
Hier mobilisieren wir unsere letzten Kräfte und fliegen links an einigen Gruppen vorbei. 
Die letzten Meter gehts im Wiegetritt um kurz hinter der Ziellinie die völlig überforderten Canties zu strapazieren. Denn hier ist wieder Stau; Der Zieleinlauf ist einfach zu kurz.

Geschafft! Ein erschöpfter aber glücklicher Rudi reicht mir die Hand, nicht ohne nach dem Stundenmittel zu fragen. 32,5 km/h auf die 60 km sage ich,  .. trotz der Laufeinlage den Schlossberg hoch  .. . Nicht schlecht für den Anfang grinst Rudi und plant im Geiste schon Teilnahmen bei Rund um den Henninger Turm in Frankfurt und Schlaflos im Sattel, das grandiose Nachtrennen der Singlespeeder in der Pfalz ..

Die 35 km Heimfahrt nach Monheim nehmen wir noch locker mit; Immerhin sind wir nun ein eingespieltes Team. 
Schließlich muss ich mich bei Rudi für sein riesiges Vertrauen bedanken und seiner positiven Einstellung und Kraft großen Respekt zollen; Außerdem ist er ein ganz Lieber  .

Von der Überschrift, Was sind wir nur für Jammerlappen, was durchaus passen würde, habe ich dennoch abgesehen. Würde sich der ein oder andere Simulant doch wieder auf die Füße getreten fühlen  .


PS: Leider ist bei der Ummeldung wohl was schief gelaufen. Rudi wird nicht in der Tandemwertung geführt. Aber die Zeitmessung machts ja möglich: Platz 1


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2006)

Tach,

super Idee, 
erstklassige Leistung, 
toller Bericht. 

Danke für die kurzweilige Motivationshilfe. 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. April 2006)

Du hattest übrigens Recht - der 25er Schnitt war nie ein Thema!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mike_tgif (18. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hab ich mir das angetan .. ?


Glückwunsch den "Siegern der Herzen" (auf der Ergebnisliste taucht Ihr ja leider nicht auf).

Wenn es einen Sendetermin gibt, sag bitte Bescheid. Vielleicht warst Du ja diemal ein wenig zivilisierter als beim letzten Mal in Hauenstein.
Stichwort: "Ich bin im Ar$ch!"


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Du hattest übrigens Recht - der 25er Schnitt war nie ein Thema!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Finde ich toll, das du mit einem Schnitt unter 25 Km/h zufrieden warst.


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2006)

Respeeeekt  Herr Delgado, großes Kino!   

Habe auf eine Teilnahme verzichtet, da ich den ersten Platz ja schon für vergeben gehalten habe; hätte ich das gewußt. 

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... Überhaupt ist die Zuschauerstimmung, trotz Nieselregen grandios. An jedem Anstieg werden wir hoch gebrüllt und besondere Anerkennung findet immer unser Tandem  .
> 
> Die zweite Bergwertung ist zwar nur 600 Meter lang, erfordert aber alle Kraft von Rudi und mir. Fast oben fahren wir fast Schlangenlinien und fallen bei der Bergwertung beinahe um weil wir fast schon Stehversuche machen.



Habe gerade noch ein Bild von der Bergwertung in Bergisch Gladbach-Sand zugespielt bekommen.

Leider ist von Rudi nur der Helm und ein bischen Rücken zu sehen:





Gruß

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich toll, das du mit einem Schnitt unter 25 Km/h zufrieden warst.


Ist nicht so schwer - mit 'ner guten Bremse schaffst du das auch! Du mußt dir da auch mal was zutrauen! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (20. April 2006)

Wegen des angedrohten schönen Wetters gibt's 'ne Trail- und Technikrunde im Großraum Altenberg am Samstag um elf.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054

Da steht zwar schnell .... aber man kennt ja die leidigen Tempodiskussionen.

Ich schlage vor, wir fahren nicht schneller (aber auch nicht langsamer) als die angekündigte Delegation der RSF.

Gruß & bis Sa.

Michael


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. April 2006)

Hallo Michael,

habe mich mal angemeldet. Werde aufgrund der Tempoankündigung und meines momentanen Trainingsstands (=Null) eher verkürzen als verlängern. Aber ich komme mal zum Treffpunkt.

So long
Lars


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2006)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> habe mich mal angemeldet. Werde aufgrund der Tempoankündigung und meines momentanen Trainingsstands (=Null) eher verkürzen als verlängern. Aber ich komme mal zum Treffpunkt.
> 
> ...



Super Lars!

Ich freu' mich.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (24. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen des angedrohten schönen Wetters gibt's 'ne Trail- und Technikrunde im Großraum Altenberg am Samstag um elf.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054
> 
> ...



Schön war's  

Pünktlich um 11:00 Uhr ging's zu Zehnt (!) vom Parkplatz Schöllerhof los.

Iris  , Klaus mit BVF, Lars, Axel, Markus, ich und 4 neue Gesichter deren Namen ich nicht mehr zusammen bekomme  





Nach ausgiebiger Traileinlage, die Einige schnell an die Grenzen ihrer Fahrtechnik-Fähigkeiten trieb, bestand, wie vorher vereinbart, die Möglichkeit abzukürzen, was von 6 Teilnehmern genutzt wurde.

Iris, Axel, Markus und ich haben noch eine Dhünntalsperren/Eifgentalrunde drangehangen und die Gesamtdistanz so auf 45 km (gefühlt) getrieben.

Ausfälle gab's keine (die Trennung war geplant), ebensowenig Pannen und erwähnenswerte Stürze und/oder Verletzungen  
Aber irgendwie ist mir der Schaltzug gerissen  .

Am Schöllerhof wartete dann noch Klaus auf uns.

Zusammen gings zu Iris um sich dort mit einem leckeren Schoki-Kuchen (der war eigentlich für Volker gedacht), Getränken, Duschen, usw... verwöhnen zu lassen.

Danke Iris  werde mich revangieren. Mir schwebt da sowas wie Tandem-Grillen-Saufen vor  

Auf der abschließenden Heimfahrt (nach Moitzfeld) hab' ich dann noch Peppaman und Martin getroffen  , der gerade von seiner Lüderich Explorer Tour kam und bin anschließend zum Malle-Nachtreffen nach Köln gefahren, wo es reichlich und deftig zu Essen und Trinken gab ...

Eben ein perfekter Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Auf der abschließenden Heimfahrt (nach Moitzfeld) hab' ich dann ...Martin getroffen  , der gerade von seiner Lüderich Explorer Tour kam
> ...
> Eben ein perfekter Tag


 
Das  machte ziemlich genau 5 min. (GPS sei Dank  ) aus, für meine Verhältnisse eher im Bereich KK (Kurzkommunikation) anzusiedeln, zumal Dein Anteil ca. 50% ausmachte. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (24. April 2006)

Danke Michael,
und entschuldige das ich euch bergauf zu so vielen
Pausen gezwungen habe! 

Die länger Bikepause ist wohl nicht zu verhindern! 

Danke an Iris für den Schokokuchen. 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## mike_tgif (24. April 2006)

Da der Herr Delgado seinen Ruhetag hatte, mussten sbikea und ich alleine um Lindlar fahren.
War sehr nett, weil trocken(!).


----------



## Solanum (24. April 2006)

Hi

Ja war nen toller Tag!! es hat mir wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. 

Den Kuchen habe ich gerne gemacht (und Volker bekommt ihn auch noch!!) aber auf die Revenge lass ich mich dennoch sehr gerne ein !
wann denn?? 

@Klaus: Quatsch mit Entschuldigung! Also ich warte gerne auf dich.. aber werd du erstmal Gesund! dann hat sich das mit dem Warten von ganz alleine erledigt!

 Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. April 2006)

Also hätte ich das mit dem Schokokuchen geahnt wäre ich natürlich auch noch mitgefahren   

Nee, also nach 6 Monaten Pause hat mir der letzte Anstieg nach Bremen dann auch gereicht und ich war froh etwas abkürzen zu können. Technik war ja noch ok, aber Kraft und Kondition... oh weh  

War auf jeden Fall schön mal wieder in die Pedale treten und meinen Würfel ausführen zu können. Und natürlich ein paar "alte" Bekannte wiederzusehen.

Ich arbeite daran das es nicht die letzte Tour für dieses Jahr war


----------



## Delgado (24. April 2006)

Werde am Samstag den 100 km MTB-Marathon in Sundern fahren:

https://www.mega-sports.de/anmeldung/anmelden.php

Kommt jemand mit?

Groupies, Mitfahrer, Sponsoren, ...?

Kostet 22,00 .

Evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft ab Wiehl möglich. Anreise ab Wiehl ca. 1h.
Treffen um 08:30 Uhr.

Werde dann jetzt mal mein neues Hardtail einfahren  (Das Erste Mal  ).


PS: Sonntag leider auch keine Tour, da ich mit Rudi "Rund um den Henninger Turm" fahre.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (24. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werde am Samstag den 100 km MTB-Marathon in Sundern fahren:
> 
> https://www.mega-sports.de/anmeldung/anmelden.php
> 
> ...



Schade, da ich am Sonntag meinen kleinen, privaten Eifel Marathon fahre, für umsonst und draußen , muß ich aus rein zeitlichen Gründen  darauf verzichten, wäre sonst breit gewesen.



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Sonntag leider auch keine Tour, da ich mit Rudi "Rund um den Henninger Turm" fahre.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Wie, nur weil du am Montag ein bisschen Rennrad fahren willst, fährst du am Sonntag nicht. Wohl nicht fit.  

Viel Spaß

Michael


----------



## Ommer (24. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Herr Delgado seinen Ruhetag hatte, mussten sbikea und ich alleine um Lindlar fahren.
> War sehr nett, weil trocken(!).


Den L-Weg mit einem Schnitt von 19,4 !!!
Hut ab 

Das hab ich in meinen besten Zeiten nicht geschafft.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Delgado (25. April 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch den "Siegern der Herzen" (auf der Ergebnisliste taucht Ihr ja leider nicht auf).



http://results.mikatiming.de/2006/koeln_ruk/T60-Gender-2.pdf

Jetzt auch offiziell in der Ergebnisliste von "Rund um Köln"  

In Frankfurt stehen wir am Montag in Startreihe 1 im ersten Block als VIP's  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (25. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> In Frankfurt stehen wir am Montag in Startreihe 1 im ersten Block als VIP's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, damit bist Du schon mal aus dem ersten Rennen raus.

Die Kollegen der bikeattackoberberg veranstalten in den kommenden Woche zwei inoffizielle "Rennen".

Diese sind: 
1. "Tankstellengeballer" (RR) am 01. Mai 2006 und 
2. "Türme stürmen" (MTB) am 15. Juni 2006

Ein kurzer Bericht vom Tankstellenrennen des letzten Jahres gibt es hier!

Die Jungs würden sich freuen, wenn auch andere Spaß an einem dieser "Wettkämpfe" der anderen Art zeigen würden.

LMB Termine folgen!

Edit:
Entgegen der Flyern, beginnt das Tankstellengeballer um *11:00 Uhr*. Schließlich will man ja u.U. am Vorabend noch ein wenig feiern!

Die LMB Termine:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2342 (Tanke)
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2343 (Türme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJörg (25. April 2006)

Guten Tag.

Danke Michael, dass du hier ein wenig Werbung für unsere "Trainingsfahrten" machst, wollte ich eigentlich auch schon getan haben, ist mir aber druchgegangen. 

Dann will ich auch noch ein paar Worte zu den Veranstaltungen von mir geben:

Also das Tankstellengeballer wie auch das TürmeStürmen verstehen wir als gute Gelegenheiten, sich mit anderen Bikern aus Gummersbach bzw. Oberberg zu treffen, es scheint mir davon ja genug zu geben.

Insbesondere das TürmeStürmen sollte für alle Mountainbike hier interessant sein, es führt zu sieben (!) Aussichtstürmen rund um Gummersbach und jenes Zweierteam, das als erstes an allen Aussichtstürmen war und dies mittels Fotos belegen kann, ist "trainingsbestes".
Die Ausschreibung und Route kann man per Mail erfragen: [email protected]

Zum Tankstellengeballer:
Kommt am Montag einfach vorbei, letztes Jahr war das Ganze ein Riesenspass,  die Straßen sind noch schön leer, weil fast alle im Delirium liegen und man kann ordentlich mit dem Rennrad durch die Gegend ballern.

Wenn jemand wissen möchte, welche Tankstellen am Montag in den Lostopf kommen, um abzuschätzen, wieviel Kilometer ungefähr gefahren werden müssen, meldet sich am besten per Mail bei uns:
[email protected]

Also dann, haut rein

Jörg // bao


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2006)

Sonntagstour "Rund um Altenberg"

Start 12:00 Uhr
3h
Tempo ca 12-15km/h

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Da mir die Meldeliste für das 24h Rennen in Schaumburg viel zu mager aussieht hier noch ein bischen Werbung:

http://www.sportident.de/service/meldung/startlisteteam.php?wkid=20060611912630&ref=

Startberechtigt sind Einzelstarter oder Teams bis zu 6 Leuten.

Jeder zahlt 30,00   

Termin: Ab 10.06.2006, 14:00 Uhr.

Ich (Einzelstarter) habe bisher zwei Mädels zur Unterstützung dabei, könnte aber noch Einige zwecks 24h-Party dazunehmen   

Vielleicht Klaus, Volker, ... ?


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

Tune FRM Cup sucht noch Starter  

Alle Rennen der Serie (5 St.) in erreichbarer Nähe, Preisgelder in der Fun-Klasse, Sachpreise, und Vieles mehr .....

Also, Mike, Sbikea, Sascha, *Klaus*, Iris (muss sowieso  ) , ... 



Eine vergünstigte Cupanmeldung ist bis zum 20.05.2005 unter www.tune-frm-cup.de immer noch möglich.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (15. Mai 2006)

Seit wann schafft es der Veranstalter nicht mehr, alleine dafür Werbung zu machen? 

Vor dem Tune-FRM-Cup startet auch noch der NRW Cup, am 21.05. (kommender Sonntag)  in Schmallenberg-Grafschaft. http://www.mtb-nrw-cup.de/

Die nachfolgende Streckenbeschreibung deckt sich mit der Aussage von Leuten, die dort schon gefahren sind:
"Die Lizenzstrecke der Elite zählt zu den Anspruchsvollsten in ganz Deutschland und hat Kultstatus unter den Fahrern. Die Strecke hat ihre Qualität vor allem im konditionellen Bereich. Die extrem kräftezehrenden Anstiege verlangen den Fahrer alles ab, auch die drei Downhills lassen keine Erholung zu. Nach dem Start zwängt sich das Feld den ersten Anstieg hinauf der zum ersten Downhill führt, welcher auch als Slalom der BDR-Nachwuchssichtung genutzt wird. Erste Entzerrungen gibt es erst im zweiten Downhill der über Wurzelterrain ins Tal führt. Nach einer anschliessenden Wiesenabfahrt ist der tiefste Punkt erreicht.Jetzt erwarten Fahrer noch drei steile Uphills bevor der letzte Downhill in Angriff genommen werden kann. Danach führt ein ruhigerer Teil die Fahrer wieder hinauf zu Start/Ziel."
Im letzten Jahr ist der sbikea auf ca. 25km 1100hm gefahren  .





Aber egal, ob FRM oder NRW Cup - ich mache meine Teilnahme in diesem Jahr vom Wetter abhängig - bin langsam in dem Alter, wo ich auf meine Knochen achtgeben muss.
Da können sowohl Hr. Bonnekessel als auch Hr. Malkmus lange auf eine Voranmeldung warten...


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tune FRM Cup sucht noch Starter
> 
> Alle Rennen der Serie (5 St.) in erreichbarer Nähe, Preisgelder in der Fun-Klasse, Sachpreise, und Vieles mehr .....
> 
> ...



@Iris,

Du bist angemeldet   



Bitte nicht bezahlen, hab'sch schon gemacht.


----------



## Solanum (15. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @Iris,
> 
> Du bist angemeldet
> 
> ...



Ja Danke fürs anmelden!!! nun muss ich wohl! + ++  ...

du sollst nich bezahlen! wiso denn du?? ?

Solanum


----------



## Molly (15. Mai 2006)

Hey, Iris, viel Spaß. 
Letztes Jahr bin ich ein NRW-Cup Rennen hier bei uns gefahren, eine echt kleine Runde im Matsch (also 2 Runden, aber das ist schon vorbei, ehe man warm ist) um den Wartturm. Keine wirklich schwierigen Stücke, was die CCler nicht davon abhielt, die Nase in den Dreck zu stecken.
Es wurde in Gruppen gestartet, wir waren zu 5 Damen und Mädchen.
Meine Siegerehrung(2.) habe ich verpasst, weil ich Finn im Wald gesucht habe...
Kurz: eher nich so mein Ding.


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

Blöde Kuh    

Iris fährt 45 Min. Da wird ma ganz schön warm  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJörg (15. Mai 2006)

Tach.
Wo hier gerade Werbung für Rennveranstaltungen gemacht wird...
BeimTankstellengeballer waren ja leider nicht so viele dabei wie gedacht (Michael, was war los?), deshalb will ich mal eben auf die Planungen beim TürmeStürmen hinweisen. Eine Route ist am Wochende schon mal von abgefahren worden, wer also die Runde auch mal unter die Stollen nehmen will, um sich Wettbewerbsvorteile zu verschaffen, informiert sich hier.
Wir freuen uns über rege Teilnahme, kostet ja schließlich nix.
Ihr Kinderlein kommet!
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Molly (15. Mai 2006)

Re: delgado
blöde Kuh?
Na danke....
das hat übrigens nur 39.24 gedauert.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

@molly

Wenn ich zu einer Frau blöde Kuh sage ist das fast wie ein Heiratsantrag   

Nee, nee da red ich mit Engelszungen auf Iris und Helga ein .... dann sagen die zu ... sind endlich auf'm Podium (also fast) ... und dann sowas von Dir  

Kommst Du mit?


----------



## juchhu (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @molly
> 
> *Wenn ich zu einer Frau blöde Kuh sage ist das fast wie ein Heiratsantrag*
> 
> ...


 
Der Frauenversteher Teil 2.
Nach der Trennung ist vor der Trennung.


----------



## mike_tgif (16. Mai 2006)

derJörg schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> Wo hier gerade Werbung für Rennveranstaltungen gemacht wird...
> BeimTankstellengeballer waren ja leider nicht so viele dabei wie gedacht (Michael, was war los?), ...


Tach Jörg,

wie heißt es so schön: Ohne Ärmchen keine Kekse - will sagen, dass ich nicht über ein RR verfüge. Meine Meinung über diese Variation unseres Sports ist eigentlich auch den meisten bekannt  

Türme stürmen ist reserviert!


----------



## Molly (16. Mai 2006)

Kühe sind nicht blöd.
RR fahren ist Masochismus.
CC ist auch nicht viel besser.
Marathon ist was für unausgelastete Bürohocker mit Beziehungsproblemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Kühe sind nicht blöd.
> RR fahren ist Masochismus.
> CC ist auch nicht viel besser.
> Marathon ist was für unausgelastete Bürohocker mit Beziehungsproblemen.



Ist soweit überall was drann ... aber ...

.. was soll ich Deiner geschätzten Meinung nach anders machen?


----------



## Molly (16. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, mir fällt doch selbst nix besseres ein!
Jede Woche 250km RR, ich fühl mich schon wie ein Hamster im Käfig. 
Don´t ask me.
Ich trainiere für Willingen.


----------



## mike_tgif (16. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Marathon ist was für unausgelastete Bürohocker mit Beziehungsproblemen.


Was ist dann mit Einzelstartern bei 24h Rennen?


----------



## Molly (16. Mai 2006)

Nicht mehr therapierbar!?


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

ja!
das triffts wohl in jeder Betrachtung am besten! 

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dann mit Einzelstartern bei 24h Rennen?






			
				Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht mehr therapierbar



Abwarten wie weit ich komme  und der Betreuerstab durchhält  

Ansonsten hat Molly recht  Ich bin therapierbar wie 'ne Eisenbahnschwelle


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten wie weit ich komme  und der Betreuerstab durchhält
> 
> Ansonsten hat Molly recht  Ich bin therapierbar wie 'ne Eisenbahnschwelle



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung ! 

(ich will heute nicht arbeiten! )


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung !
> 
> (ich will heute nicht arbeiten! )



Na warte Du ...  

Ich lass mich jetzt nich zu Fähigkeiten der Therapeuten aus ... aber die meisten haben einen an der Klatsche .... Anwesende natürlich ausgenommen


----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte Du ...
> 
> ... aber die meisten haben einen an der Klatsche ....



Ja nee war klar! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee war klar!
> Gruß
> Klaus



 

Ich hab' extra gesagt: "Anwesende ausgenommen"




PS: Herr Ramazotti ist übrigens ein ganz guter Therapeut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' extra gesagt: "Anwesende ausgenommen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als du das geschrieben hast war ich nicht anwesend! 

Igitt Lass mich mit dem Ramazotti in Ruhe, der macht mehr Probleme als das er hilft! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Molly (16. Mai 2006)

Probleme mit Ramazotti werden in Haldem therapiert.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Mit Herrn Ramazotti hab' ich gar kein Problem. 
Der ist mein Co-Therapeut


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Herrn Ramazotti hab' ich gar kein Problem.
> Der ist mein Co-Therapeut




jaja und nach der Therapie lässt man sich alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, dann macht ne Therapie ja auch erst sinn!!:kotz: 
ggf. lernt man auch draus....

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> jaja und nach der Therapie *lässt man sich alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen*, dann macht ne Therapie ja auch erst sinn!!:kotz:
> ggf. lernt man auch draus....
> 
> Solanum



Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern  
Gibt's Beweise?


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich gar nicht daran *erinnern *
> Gibt's Beweise?


schlechte Therapie... 
oder es war ne Hirnwäsche..... diese ist aber nur im totalen Notfall anzuwenden! 
Ich dachte du hattest kürzlich Kontakt zu den Russen, die helfen dir sicher bei letzterer Therapie form!!

ne Beweise gibts nicht! .... kann ja noch welche fingieren...
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

Wähle jetzt erst mal die Therapieform MZF und mache Bröl und Siegtal unsicher.

Danach sehn' mer weiter  

Gruß

und bis Donnerstag  

Michael


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2006)

ja das wird wohl das Beste sein !! vermutlich auch das Wirkungsvollste 

viel Spaß 
bis Donnerstag!

Solanum


----------



## Molly (16. Mai 2006)

MZF: Mannschaftszeitfahren?? 
Da hilft auch Ramazotti nicht mehr...
Ich fahr zum trailen an die Porta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

Hier schon mal'n LMB-Eitrag für kommenden Samstag.

Iris   ist schon dabei und an Volker   arbeite ich noch   

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2579


----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schon mal'n LMB-Eitrag für kommenden Freitag.
> 
> Iris   ist schon dabei und an Volker   arbeite ich noch
> 10.06.2006 14:00 Uhr


   


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier schon mal'n LMB-Eitrag für kommenden Freitag.
> 
> Iris   ist schon dabei und an Volker   arbeite ich noch
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2579




Hi Süßer. Also kann sein das ich doch beim Rennen mitfahre , muß allerdings erst mal zuhause abklären ob nichts anderes anliegt ( und dann erst der logistische aufwand   , Grill , Pavillion , Notstrom Ehebett etc.      )

Ich denk aber mal zu 70% geht es schon mal klar


----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

3.   Heider Michael    RSC Tour Nümbrecht / Radsport Nagel, Gummersbach  	   0:59:23

Apropos Luschen! 
Na wohl gestern zuviel gefahren???  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

Danke Michael,
ich weiß ja von wem das kommt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

Bitte Du Lusche.


Wahrscheinlich würdest Du jetzt gerade ins Ziel kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

Klar denn einbeinig ist man ja eh immer schneller! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2006)

@ redking.du wolltest doch am 22.07 auch am start sein, dann haust du auch einen raus.


----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @ redking.du wolltest doch am 22.07 auch am start sein, dann haust du auch einen raus.



Hallo Pierre,
das werde ich sehen wenn meine Muskelatur im rechten Bein wieder vollständig funktioniert.
Außerdem muss ich mir ja nichts beweisen! Auch wenn einige das anders sehen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Deiner Korinthen-Kackerei wirst Du noch jahrelang Zwangs-Single bleiben
> 
> Wenn Du das dann so hindrehst, dass Du Dir treu bleibst, heißt das nichts anderes, als dass Du das einfältige A r s c h l o c h bleiben willst, das Du bist
> 
> ...




Du/Ihr habt Probleme


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Du/Ihr habt Probleme



Das meinst Du nur Du Spamer


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Juni 2006)

Tach 'zsamme,

hier nochmal der Hinweis auf das Türme stürmen!

Los, anmelden jetzt!


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mike,

wenn ich bis dahin regeneriert bin komm ich mit Christian mit  

Fühle mich aber estaunlich gut nach 19 Sunden mit Durchschnitt 16,6 km und 7800 Höhenmetern.

Kann nur nichts mehr sehen das nach Essen aussieht   


Gruß & bis Donnerstag

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Juni 2006)

Ihr seid schon fest geingeplant. Christian war schneller als Du...


Wo sind die ergebnisse von Balduinstein? Was hats gegeben?

Bruach mehr INFORMATIONEN!!


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid schon fest geingeplant. Christian war schneller als Du...
> 
> 
> Wo sind die ergebnisse von Balduinstein? Was hats gegeben?
> ...



Ergebnis steht zwei postings weiter oben  

Offizielle Ergebnisse und Bilder auf www.singletrail.net
Sind aber noch nicht online.

Hab den 2. Platz gemacht.

*Volker* könnte mal'n paar Bilder online stellen weil ich jetzt ins Krankenhaus muss und vorr. diese Woche nicht in's Büro komme!

Muss weg ...

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Juni 2006)

Du hast ein Faible für theatralische Abgänge, was?

Was willst'n Du im Krankenhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

So hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Rennen :


Der Start







Irgendwann in der Nacht






Und der Zieleinlauf






Weitere Bilder kommen demnächst mal


Gruß

Volker


----------



## ratte (12. Juni 2006)

Nochmal Glückwünsch an den Herrn in grün-rosa.
Respekt.

Hätte da auch noch ein Bild nach der Zielankunft im Angebot: hier


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ein Faible für theatralische Abgänge, was?
> 
> Was willst'n Du im Krankenhaus?



Keine Sorge.

Wir waren nur zur Chorionzotten Biopsie.

@ Volker, Danke für die Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## mike_tgif (12. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir waren nur zur Chorionzotten Biopsie.


Gut, dass Du mir am Telefon schon erklärt hast, was das ist - hätte sons auf irgendeine Schweinerei getippt.


----------



## Delgado (12. Juni 2006)

ratte schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal Glückwünsch an den Herrn in grün-rosa.
> Respekt.
> 
> Hätte da auch noch ein Bild nach der Zielankunft im Angebot: hier




Danke!

Du bist in Dortmund wieder am Start? Oder sucht Ihr bereits Ersatz    

Gruß in die Pfalz.

Michael


----------



## Johann (13. Juni 2006)

moin,

hier schonmal die ergebnisse vom we in balduinstein...

bis zum nächsten jahr oder zum MAXC-Trial am 7.10.2006


----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2006)

Johann schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> hier schonmal die ergebnisse vom we in balduinstein...
> 
> bis zum nächsten jahr oder zum MAXC-Trial am 7.10.2006




Danke Johann!

Wir kommen wieder  

Entweder als 6er Team (_BTW: Team Skandalös sucht noch drei Mitstreiter für 24 h-Rennen in Balduinstein im Sommer 2007; Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften; Mitgliedschaft in der DIHMB von Vorteil aber nicht zwingend notwendig_  ) oder wieder Einzel; 

Dann muss sich Mr. Schmerzfrei aber 'nen neuen Team-Namen ausdenken  

Viele Grüße nach Balduinstein.

Michael


PS: Existiert eigentlich noch die _alte Burschenschaft _um die Ruine Balduinstein?


----------



## Johann (13. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Johann!
> 
> PS: Existiert eigentlich noch die _alte Burschenschaft _um die Ruine Balduinstein?



Guckst Du hier mal... http://www.jugendburg-balduinstein.de/


----------



## Delgado (13. Juni 2006)

Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier mal... http://www.jugendburg-balduinstein.de/



Bin da als 17jähriger mal ein Wochenende gewesen; Interessante Erfahrung.



Iris und Volker, die Biopsieergebnisse liegen vor  
Der entscheidende Chromosomensatz beinhaltet auch das wichtige y-Chromosom  

Scheint, als ob Du Dich selbst um ein Mädchen kümmern musst   

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Iris und Volker, die Biopsieergebnisse liegen vor


Übertraining,

oder warum macht man sich so sinnlosen Stress????

Don't Panic!


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2006)

Halllooo,

hier schon mal'n kleiner Ausblick auf das 3. Rennen der Tune FRM-Cup Serie am 22.07. in Hamm/Sieg-Pracht:



			
				Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> die Strecke ist sehr kräfteraubend!
> Drei harte steile Anstiege, einer ist nur für Könner zu fahren, da dort armdicke Wurzeln sind. Die Downhills: Sprungschanze, ein "Deep Hole" und Slalom ala Nordenau. Die Strecke ist technisch anspruchsvoll und wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja im Juli Dienstags und Donnerstags mal zu meiner AG kommen, da ich im Juli ausschließlich mit den Kindern an der Strecke trainieren möchte. Wir starten immer gegen etwa 15.30 an vorher vereinbarten Treffpunkten. Gebe ich bekant. Ansonsten kann ich noch den Tourentreff am Samstag um 13.00 bei Purevelo in Hamm (Sieg) empfehlen.
> ...




*Froifroifroi* ich glaube das ist was für Iris und mich.

Apropos Wurzeluphill und Schanze ... das schreit nach Fahrtechnik-Training  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2006)

@Hammelberuhiger, die xy-Geschichte war nur das Nebenprodukt einer sowieso fälligen Untersuchung  .... aber gut zu wissen  .


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2006)

Vorab, gilt mein Dank den zwei Menschen ohne deren Betreuung, Aufopferung, Hilfe, Motivation und Freundschaft mein 24h-Abenteuer wohl schon im Ansatz gecheitert wäre:

Iris 
und Volker  

Hier mal, sogar mit Rennbike, unser Team:





Während ich mit Nebensächlichkeiten wie den Startvorbereitungen und dem menthalen Selbstbetrug beschäftigt war, widmeten sich Volker und Iris den wirklich wichtigen Dingen:





Ich meine natürlich Pavillion mit Lichterkette aufstellen, Zelt aufbauen, Familienmatratze aufblasen, Kuchen essen, meine Klamotten und Vorräte sondieren, ...

Um 14:00 Uhr ging es dann bei gefühlen 40°C los. Gestartet wurde in Le Mans 
Aufstellung. Hier das Platzieren des Bikes:





Und hier die Startaufstellung bzw. der Start:









Gestartet wurde übrigens in einem CC-verdächtigen Tempo; Als ob das Rennen nur eine Stunde dauerte. Wir Einzelstarter haben uns davon ein wenig anstecken lassen. So lag mein Schnitt nach einer Stunde noch über 18 km/h.
Und das war noch niedrig; Der später Sechstplatzierte hat mich in den ersten drei Stunden bereits drei mal überrundet (?!).





Nach 6 Stunden hatte sich bei mir der Schnitt und die Rundenzeiten eingependelt, der/die sich in etwa gleich bis zum Schluss halten sollten.
16,6 km/h.

Nach ca. 7 h gab's die erste Pause. Volker hatte gegrillt und Iris hatte bereits die Dusche klargemacht. Dringend nötig nach der Hitzeschlacht des Nachmittags:





Obwohl Volker lecker gegrillt hatte und die Dusche meine Verspannungskopfschmerzen etwas gemildert hatte, bekam ich nichts runter.
Hatte wohl doch'n kleinen Sonnenstich; Mir war übel und die Kopfschmerzen kamen wieder. Mit Mühe und Not konnte ich eine Banane bei mir behalten.





Schätze die Hitze war zu heftig. Hab' zwar genug getrunken. Hätte aber noch kühlen müssen; Z. B. mit einem feuchten Tuch unterm Helm und ab und zu Wasser in den Nacken, ...

2. Block, 22:3o - 02:30, Temperatur geht auf 12° Grad zurück. Der Schnitt auch. Am Ende des Blocks 16,2 km/h. Lichtverhältnisse sind, dank Vollmond o. k. Fahre im Mondschein mit einer 5er LED-Lampe (Cateye Opticube) und schalte im schwierigen Downhill eine Zweite dazu. Das reicht. Am Ende sind die Kopfschmerzen wieder da. Schätze durch die ewige Schüttelei. 

Hier mal unser Basislager bei Nacht:





Das Tempo ist Nachts nur wenig langsamer als Tagsüber. Zwar wird der Downhill etwas langsamer befahren (obwohl ich ihn fast blind fahren könnte)  , dafür geht's aber bergauf schneller. Das Panorama bei Vollmond im Schatten der Schaumburg ist großartig. BTW: Bikekillers Trikot fällt sogar Nachts auf. 





Gegen halb Drei in der Nacht (Iris hatte tapfer die Versorgungs-/Motivations-Stellung gehalten ) bekam ich durch die ewige Schüttelei wieder Kopfschmerzen und entschied mich etwas zu schlafen. 
Ich konnte wirklich mal drei Stunden schlafen. Werde vom Krach der Vögel wach. Steige in die klammnassen Klamotten. Irgendjemand meiner zwei treuen Begleiter hat den Autoschlüssel und ich weiß nicht, dass die Karre offen ist. Naja, nasse Klamotten bei 12° Grad machen hart gegen den inneren Schweinehund.

Verpflegung ist noch reichlich an unserem Verpflegungspunkt. Also lasse ich Iris und Volker ihren wohlverdienten Schlaf und mache mich um halb sechs alleine auf den Weg:






Iris ist schon früh auf den Beinen und fährt, wie schon am Vortag einige Runden mit; Schleppt meine Getränke und unterhält sich mit mir. Sagt ich sei gut drauf. 

Irgendwann wird auch Volker wach:





Ich fühle mich super. Kopfschmerzen weg und der Puls ist endlich da wo ich ihn haben will. Bergauf bei ca. 140 und bergab bei ca. 120 bpm. Am Vortag war er ca. 15 Schläge zu hoch. Kann aber an der Hitze gelegen haben. Innerhalb weniger Runden bringe ich den Durschschnitt wieder auf 16,6 km/h wo er bis zum Schluss bleibt.

Apropos Schluss.
Am Ende war's für mich Platz 2 bei 19 h Netto-Fahrzeit mit einem 16,6er Schnitt und 7.800 Höhenmetern.





Spaß hat's trotz aller Anstrengung und einigen Rückschlägen gemacht.
Besonders weil zwei sehr liebe Freunde dabei waren. Ich habe viel gelernt und werde nächstes Jahr alte Fehler vermeiden aber vielleicht Neue machen ;-)

Danke nochmal an Iris und Voker für die Übernahme lästiger Arbeiten, die Motivation, Euren Schlafentzug, Eure Begleitung auf vielen Runden, Euren superflinken Pannenservice, Bikewartung, ... einfach dafür, dass Ihr da wart.

Michael


----------



## volker k (16. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab, gilt mein Dank den zwei Menschen ohne deren Betreuung, Aufopferung, Hilfe, Motivation und Freundschaft mein 24h-Abenteuer wohl schon im Ansatz gecheitert wäre:
> 
> Iris
> und Volker





Dafür sind Freunde da    

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Genialer Bericht


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2006)

Hat jemand am Sonntag noch nichts vor  

Werde mein Glück mal wieder bei einem Bergzeitfahren versuchen.
Letztes Jahr war ich bei sowas sehr erfolgreich  

http://www.rsg-buchenau.de/modules.php?name=RSG_Veranstaltungen&file=index&func=detail&id=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (16. Juni 2006)

Hi

schöner Bericht!!

Ich fands klasse! oder Volker?
Aber als Wasser und Bananen Träger ists auch lange nicht so ansträngend 

weist du schon ob dus dir nächstes Jahr wieder antust?
Es war doch mal die Rede von nem Team!?!

Solanum


----------



## volker k (16. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> schöner Bericht!!
> 
> ...





Hallo Iris.

Er wird es sich wohl MIT uns antun ( Quasi Team Skandalös )


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> schöner Bericht!!
> 
> ...





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wir kommen wieder
> 
> Entweder als 6er Team (_BTW: Team Skandalös sucht noch drei Mitstreiter für 24 h-Rennen in Balduinstein im Sommer 2007; Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften; Mitgliedschaft in der DIHMB von Vorteil aber nicht zwingend notwendig_  ) oder wieder Einzel;



Find's auch komisch, dass sich nicht schon längst drei Leute gemeldet haben  

Wir werden wohl persönlich welche berufen müssen  

Bis gleich  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado: warst du jetzt in Buchenau/Biedenkopf?
Bist du die Sackpfeife hoch?
Da bin ich auch schon mit Andy rumgefahren, in Buchenau wohnen sein Eltern.
Wir sind demnächst zum Zelten da, ich nehme das Rad mit, wegen: 
http://www.grenzgang-buchenau.de/
Und: teilt mich bloß nicht in irgendwelche Rennteams ein.
Weder aktiv noch passiv.
Ich habe gestern mein Rad mal auf die Waage gestellt. (13,?kg )
Es ist so ziemlich das schwerste von allen, die bei uns in der Garage rumstehen.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado: warst du jetzt in Buchenau/Biedenkopf?
> Bist du die Sackpfeife hoch?



Ja, quasi die Sackpfeife aus dem letzten Loch pfeifend hoch.




@ Molly, Bikegewicht wird traditionell überbewertet; Mein Canyon wiegt 16 kg und ist voll tourentauglich.


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Und damit fährst du Uphillrennen??
Das glaub ich dir aber jetzt nicht.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit fährst du Uphillrennen??
> Das glaub ich dir aber jetzt nicht.



*haarerauf*

Nein Touren.

Uphill-BZF damit:


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Das ist ein Rennrad mit Katze...
Was wiegt denn sone Katze?


----------



## mike_tgif (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Rennrad mit Katze...
> Was wiegt denn sone Katze?


korrigiere: ein *halbes* RR mit Katze


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

???
Welche Hälfte fehlt denn noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

8,5 kg


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

nur Muskeln.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Muskeln und Haare  

Nein im Ernst, das Rad.

Katze ca. 5 kg


----------



## mike_tgif (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> Welche Hälfte fehlt denn noch?


 Die entscheidenden 2"!


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Also:
 RR+Katze=mein MTB?
Sollten wir mal zusammen fahren, könntest du mindestens noch eine oder zwei Katzen mitnehmen.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> RR+Katze=mein MTB?
> Sollten wir mal zusammen fahren, könntest du mindestens noch eine oder zwei Katzen mitnehmen.




Oder mit'm Hänger beschweren.
Hier mal ein Beispiel mit Frau und Kind:


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Deine Frau fährt aber auch ein schickes Rad... da braucht sie auch keine Katze mehr mitzunehmen!
Es gab mal eine Zeit, da hatte ich ein 18kg Hollandrad mit Kindersitz und Anhänger.
Das hatte sogar 5 Gänge, glücklicherweise ist nach 6 Jahren der Rahmen gebrochen... ich habe damit mich, Nele auf dem Kindersitz, Jan und Laura im Hänger und Finn ungeborenerweise durch das Gelände geschaukelt. Bergab waren wir ganz schön schnell. Auch Rückenwind war förderlich.
Steigungen konnten schon mal Vorwehen auslösen.
Ach ja...
Gut, dass das vorbei ist- aber die dicken Oberschenkel habe ich behalten.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass das vorbei ist- *aber die dicken Oberschenkel habe ich behalten*.



Die haste aber bei Klaus an der Garderobe abgegeben, oder  

Jedenfalls hab ich keine gesehen


----------



## Molly (20. Juni 2006)

Nur im Verhältnis zum Rest.
Der ist ziemlich mickrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mit'm Hänger beschweren.
> Hier mal ein Beispiel mit Frau und Kind:


 
Nehmt mich bitte mal mit zu den Touren  , 
durch deren Steigungen Vorwehen bei der Frau links auf dem Bild ausgelöst werden können. 

VG Martin, Neugier ist sein zweiter Vorname


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt mich bitte mal mit zu den Touren  ,
> durch deren Steigungen Vorwehen bei der Frau links auf dem Bild ausgelöst werden können.
> 
> VG Martin, Neugier ist sein zweiter Vorname



O. k. aber Du brauchst natürlich ein weißes Bike.


----------



## juchhu (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> O. k. aber Du brauchst natürlich ein weißes Bike.


 
  

White bikes - never ever - only black power


----------



## Molly (22. Juni 2006)

Grün


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=213119&postcount=1


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=213119&postcount=1



da kannst du ja garnicht nach winterberg kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> da kannst du ja garnicht nach winterberg kommen



Schön, dass es unser kleiner Verein in Deine Signatur geschafft hat.

Danke Süßer


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Süßer



schwuchtel


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> schwuchtel



dito  



Hab' grad'n déja vu


----------



## Lipoly (22. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> dito
> Hab' grad'n déja vu



ja nee is klaa
ich stell gleich mal die videos von dir und deiner "frau" rein mit alle was zu lachen haben


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2006)

Cool


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hat am 15.07. mal jemand kurz Zeit?

http://www.12std-mtb-rennen.de/index.html

Gesucht:

- Teilnehmer 2er Team mit mir  
- Teilnehmer 4er Team
- Masseusen
- Iris und Volker   

Gebühr 25 /Pers.


Wo zum Teufel ist eigentlich dieses Kühlsheim?




PS: Volki & Iris, Mr. Schmerzfrei ist auch wieder da  


________________
Ich hasse Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wo zum Teufel ist eigentlich dieses Kühlsheim?


Irgendwo zwischen Hanau und Würzburg.

Was habe ich mir bei 'nem 12h-Rennen genau vorzustellen?


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hat am 15.07. mal jemand kurz Zeit?
> 
> http://www.12std-mtb-rennen.de/index.html
> 
> ...





Zeit!!


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Zeit!!



Supi  

Welche Rolle übernimmst Du?

- Masseuse
- Zweier-Teamfahrerin
- Taxi nach Kühlsheim
- Volker-Ersatz  


@Hammelploughy, ich weiß auch nicht mehr als der link hergibt.
Dass ich nämlich 12 h einen 20er Schnitt fahren muss um vorne zu sein.
Machste mit?



________________
Ich hasse Volker


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Supi
> 
> Welche Rolle übernimmst Du?
> 
> ...




ja!
besser nich, willst doch gewinnen
ja!
nein!
________________
ich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich weiß auch nicht mehr als der link hergibt.
> Dass ich nämlich 12 h einen 20er Schnitt fahren muss um vorne zu sein.


Ich hatte jetzt gehofft zu hören, dass jeder des 2erTeams 6h lang seine Runden drehen muß. 6h am Stück schaffe ich, 12h


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte jetzt gehofft zu hören, dass jeder des 2erTeams 6h lang seine Runden drehen muß. 6h am Stück schaffe ich, 12h




    

12:1 = 12
12:2 =  6
12:4 =  3


__________________________________
Ich hasse Volker  und Hammel


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 12:1 = 12
> 12:2 =  6
> 12:4 =  3
> 
> ...



mein Gott bist du unpässlich heute!! Tage oder wat?? 
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> mein Gott bist du unpässlich heute!! Tage oder wat??
> Solanum




72 h ohne Schlaf zeigen langsam Wirkung  


Dieter, ich hab' Dich doch lieb  




__________________
Ich hasse Volker


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter, ich hab' Dich doch lieb


Klar,

zum Hassen nimmste ja den Volker. Dennoch werde ich weder aus den von dir vorgestellten Möglichkeiten zur Division der Zahl zwölf schlauer, noch aus den Folgetexten.

Erwartet man bei einem 12h Rennen, dass die Zweiermannschaft da als Belgischer Dauerkreisel über den Trail saust??


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,
> 
> zum Hassen nimmste ja den Volker. Dennoch werde ich weder aus den von dir vorgestellten Möglichkeiten zur Division der Zahl zwölf schlauer, noch aus den Folgetexten.
> 
> Erwartet man bei einem 12h Rennen, dass die Zweiermannschaft da als Belgischer Dauerkreisel über den Trail saust??





Also Hammelhetzer, da Delgado etwas unpässlich zu sein scheint :....



			
				 Flyer schrieb:
			
		

> Reglement:
> Während des Rennens ist immer ein Biker je Team im
> Einsatz. Die Teams wechseln nach eigenem Ermessen in der
> Wechselzone. Es gewinnt das Team, welches nach 12
> ...



Mit anderen Worten: es fährt immer nur einer! also z.B beide je 6h, oder einer 2h der andere 10h etc.... man darf so oft wechseln wie man will! Die Runden werden addiert, egal wer des Teams diese gefahren hat. Das Team mit den meisen Runden gewinnt!

den Flyer findest du unter obigem Link direkt unterhalb des"Titels" der Page

Gruß Soalnum


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar,
> 
> zum Hassen nimmste ja den Volker. Dennoch werde ich weder aus den von dir vorgestellten Möglichkeiten zur Division der Zahl zwölf schlauer, noch aus den Folgetexten.
> 
> *Erwartet man bei einem 12h Rennen, dass die Zweiermannschaft da als Belgischer Dauerkreisel über den Trail saust*??




Nein!

Wie der link hergibt, bzw. das Geschreibse, welches sich dahinter verbirgt, ist nur ein Teilnehmer pro Mannschaft auf der Strecke. Der/Die anderen frönen dem Rahmenprogramm bzw. dem maximalen Lustgewinn, sofern man den nicht auf der Rennstrecke erfährt.

Einzelstarter fahren immer, wenn sie nicht gerade pinkeln, sich mit Masseusen vergnügen oder sonstigen Unfug treiben.

Also Dieter, wir als Zweier-Mannschaft würden uns so arrangieren, dass Du so 11, 5 h fährst und ich mich nach einer halben Stunde auf der Rennstrecke (hierbei ist zu ergänzen, dass Du diese halbe Stunde Rennfrei hast; *Also nicht auf der Strecke bist, s. o. *  ) dem erotischen Liebesspiel mit, noch zu bestimmenden Partnern, hingeben würde  .

Jetzt klarer?

Scheue Dich nicht zu fragen


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Also Hammelhetzer, da Delgado etwas unpässlich zu sein scheint ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann der auch selber.
Der will nur provozieren.
Na warte, und Du fällst mir noch in den Rücken.

Wie dem auch sei; Wir scheinen wohl schon zu Dritt zu sein.


*... den werd' ich scheuchen .. *


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hier mal'n Bild von der Strecke für zum schmackhaft machen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann der auch selber.



heute wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher....ich sag nur 72h!!! 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Der will nur provozieren.


das ist doch normal!, und erwartet keiner anders! 





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte, und Du fällst mir noch in den Rücken.


verdient ist verdient!!, sei froh dass ich nur falle und nicht trete 




			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wie dem auch sei; Wir scheinen wohl schon zu Dritt zu sein.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal'n Bild von der Strecke für zum schmackhaft machen:


Müsste ich fahrtechnisch hinbekommen, aber bekomme ich da keine anschließenden Sprachstörungen???

Spass beiseite: das Ding ist frei von tückischen Absätzen und (engen) Spitzkehren??


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ... verdient ist verdient!!, sei froh dass ich nur falle und nicht trete



Tritt mich ..... gib mir Tiernamen (Seegurke war übrigens schon)  .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Ach ja,

da ihr den Flyer ja so aufmerksam gelesen habt: kommt mir mein früher Geburtstermin irgendwie zugute, oder muß ich voll gegen zwanzigjährige Hüpferinge wertungsmäßig kämpfen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ..... gib mir Tiernamen


SAU!!!!


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste ich fahrtechnisch hinbekommen, aber bekomme ich da keine anschließenden Sprachstörungen???
> 
> Spass beiseite: das Ding ist frei von tückischen Absätzen und (engen) Spitzkehren??



Iris, der Kerl übertreibt's jetzt aber wirklich  

Sach ma  ! Funzt der link bei Dir nicht?


   

Das mit den Sprachstörungen kriegen wir schon wieder hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja,
> 
> da ihr den Flyer ja so aufmerksam gelesen habt: kommt mir mein früher Geburtstermin irgendwie zugute, oder muß ich voll gegen zwanzigjährige Hüpferinge wertungsmäßig kämpfen



Langsam kommen wir der Sache näher. 

Wertung:

1er-Teams untereinander
2er-Teams ...
4er-Teams ...

.. und komm mir nicht mit: "1er-Team geht nicht"!

Alter und Geschlecht sind irrelevant (.. ähhhh); also für die Zusammensetzung/Wertungen der Teams.


PS: Tiernamen bitte nur von Iris. Sau ist mir zu weiblich


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tritt mich ..... gib mir Tiernamen (Seegurke war übrigens schon)  .



Grottenolm, Qualle, Wattwurm, Unke, .....oder Mantidae....wie war das hier mit den Männchen...


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Grottenolm, Qualle, Wattwurm, Unke, .....oder Mantidae....wie war das hier mit den Männchen...



Alles zu nackt  
Hast Du was mit Fell (mindestens Katzengröße wg. V.) im Angebot?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Sach ma  ! Funzt der link bei Dir nicht?


*Rundkurs von ca. 10-12 km mit ca. 160m Höhenunterschied auf Schotter-, Wald- und Wiesenwegen.*

Was entnehme ich dem ausser einer durchschnittlichen Steigung von ca. 1,5% 

Fahr doch einfach am Sonntag die RR-Tour auf'n Schwarzen Mann mit, dann kennste meinen Trainingsstand . Muß mich allerdings selber noch von mir überraschen lassen


----------



## Solanum (29. Juni 2006)

Biesamratte, Stachenwein, Ameisenbär, Skunk, Pavian....

jetzt besser?? biste nun glücklich??


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> *Rundkurs von ca. 10-12 km mit ca. 160m Höhenunterschied auf Schotter-, Wald- und Wiesenwegen.*
> 
> Was entnehme ich dem ausser einer durchschnittlichen Steigung von ca. 1,5%
> 
> Fahr doch einfach am Sonntag die RR-Tour auf'n Schwarzen Mann mit, dann kennste meinen Trainingsstand . Muß mich allerdings selber noch von mir überraschen lassen



Fahre nicht mit Dir  Würde doch unsere Cyber-Platonische-Beziehung zerstören  

Aber, wo ist der "Schwarze Mann"? Nur so interessehalber


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Biesamratte, Stachenwein, Ameisenbär, Skunk, Pavian....
> 
> jetzt besser?? biste nun glücklich??



Jaaa, jaaaa .....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Oops,

wat sehen meine Augen?? Du hast den Vorsitz aufgegeben??? Geht's dir jetzt wie mir, kannst dir nicht mal mehr 'ne kleine Sig leisten 

Armes Mäusebärchen 

Oh, pardon, weiss schon, nur Iris...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Würde doch unsere Cyber-Platonische-Beziehung zerstören
> 
> Aber, wo ist der "Schwarze Mann"? Nur so interessehalber


Im Zweifelsfall würde es erstmal dich zerstören   

Der Schwarze Mann ist das Dach der Eifel, nahe der belgischen Grenze, in der Schnee-Eifel (Schneifel), im Niemandsland westlich der Kyll. Da siehste öfters auch Jungs vom Team Gerolsteiner rumdüsen.

Siehe LMB RR-News sowie dazugehörigen Thread.


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Oops,
> 
> wat sehen meine Augen?? Du hast den Vorsitz aufgegeben??? Geht's dir jetzt wie mir, kannst dir nicht mal mehr 'ne kleine Sig leisten
> 
> ...



Danke  



.... wo ist jetzt der Schwarze Mann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> .... wo ist jetzt der Schwarze Mann?


Hier:

http://www.viamichelin.de/viamichel...Location=schlausenbach&strCountry=240&x=0&y=0


----------



## Delgado (29. Juni 2006)

.. schön da.

Fahre aber lieber zum Kahlen Asten > 840 M. ü. n. N.

Da kann ich nämlich mit dem RR anreisen.

Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Mike,

hab' Dich gerade zwangsverpflichtet   

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1791

Mach Dir aber die blau/weiße Farbe aus'm Gesicht  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Solanum (11. Juli 2006)

Hi

hab ich nun am 15.7. was vor oder nicht??? 

wat is nu Mädels??

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> hab ich nun am 15.7. was vor oder nicht???
> 
> ...



Was gab's 'n da zu ändern?  

Klar hast Du was vor   

- Du guidest um die Sengbachtalsperre, Wupperberge, usw.
- Du machst dafür den Termin.
- Du schmeißt die Grillparty danach.
- Du massierst mir die Beine und den Rücken.
- .. und am Schluss darfst Du mich in Dein Bett schleifen  

LG  




PS: Bitte nicht vor 12:00 Uhr wg. Anreise


----------



## Solanum (11. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Was gab's 'n da zu ändern?
> 
> Klar hast Du was vor
> 
> ...



Klaro machen wir !!!!  daumen: 
beim "ins Bett schleifen" ist mir Maik sicher behilflich! ich schaffe das alleine sicher nicht!! 
Liebe Grüße 
Solanum


----------



## peppaman (11. Juli 2006)

Hallochen,

was wie wo Sengbachtalsperre? Wupperberge?

Gibt es schon einen Start-/Treffpunkt? Spontan würde mir der Bahnhof in Leichlingen einfallen.

Ick freu mir!

Gruß
peppa


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallochen,
> 
> was wie wo Sengbachtalsperre? Wupperberge?
> 
> ...



Wenn Frauen Termine machen .....  

Treffpunkt würde ich nach Burscheid legen, oder Schöllerhof.

Kommst Du aus Wiehl oder Köln?


----------



## peppaman (11. Juli 2006)

Komme aus Köln.

Schöllerhof bietet sich an. Burscheid ist ja nur 'nen Hügel weiter oben.


Anfang nächster Woche bin ich übrigens mal wieder in Wiehl. 
Hätte da vielleicht jemand Lust, sich durch 'mein' Heimatrevier scheuchen zu lassen? Montag, Dienstag?


Grüße
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (11. Juli 2006)

hi ihr!

OK dann Schöllerhof! um 12:30!! Ich denke wir könnten dann die Kurzversion durchs Eifgental nehmen, dann rüber Richtung Sengbachsperre, Glüder, Schloßburg...oder so, können wir ja dann sehen... Grillen ist auch drin!! ggf. bei mir zuhause oder bei Maik an der Halle..... werd ich mal klären! oder gibts Vorlieben?? dat mit dem Bett bekommen wir auch schon hin!

freu mir auch!! 
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Komme aus Köln.
> 
> Schöllerhof bietet sich an. Burscheid ist ja nur 'nen Hügel weiter oben.
> 
> ...



@ peppa, bin dabei  mach ma Termin.
@ Solanum, Du hast PM  
@ Iris, ich komm' auf's Schleifen zurück; Wenn er sich danach zurückzieht


----------



## peppaman (11. Juli 2006)

@Delgado

Ein Rennrad hast Du nicht zufällig?
http://tourguide.rennrad-news.de/to...--windeck---waldbroel---wiehltalsperre--wiehl


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> Ein Rennrad hast Du nicht zufällig?
> http://tourguide.rennrad-news.de/to...--windeck---waldbroel---wiehltalsperre--wiehl



*Zufällig *doch   

Treffpunkt Rathaus Wiehl ist o. k. 

Wann?


----------



## Solanum (11. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @ peppa, bin dabei  mach ma Termin.
> @ Solanum, Du hast PM  beantwortet!!
> @ Iris, ich komm' auf's Schleifen zurück; Wenn er sich danach zurückzieht na dann ist ja alles klar!




Grüße Solanum


----------



## peppaman (11. Juli 2006)

Startzeit:
Tut doch mal Eure arbeitsbedingten Möglichkeiten kund.
Wäre 17h...oder doch besser 18h am Montag machbar?
So 2-3 Stunden können das schon werden.


Kann ich eigentlich die Mitfahrerzahl im LMB begrenzen? 

Würde gern mit max 6-8 Leuten dort herumkurven.

Finde es grauslig*, wenn sich 12 MannInnen, beim Warten vor/an/hinter schmalen Schlüsselstellen ins Unterholz schlagen 'müssen'.
Oder schmale schnelle und 'leider' kaum-berührte Trails zu schnell für die eigene Fahrtechnik angegangen und dann kaputtgebremst werden.

Der Großteil der Strecken ist nicht schwer, sondern nur lang und steil. (=doch schwer ;o), und auch ausgefahren+ breit genug für 'notwendiges' MotoX-gepose.
Bei einigen Sahnestücken möchte ich mir so etwas jedoch verbitten.


@alter Sontag
Stimmts, oder hab ich recht? Du kennst die Strecke doch auch?



*Keine Abwertung von Fahranfängern. Jeder hat mal angefangen. Wenn es aber mal zu schnell wird, sollte man 'Groß' genug sein und einfach mal abzusteigen, anstatt sich auf sein Feder- und Bremssysteme zu verlassen und einfach Runterzubremsen und Drüberzubügeln - zu Lasten des Bodens. 



Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. Das Wort zum Dienstag sprach heute...zzzzzzzrrrr  


peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Startzeit:
> Tut doch mal Eure arbeitsbedingten Möglichkeiten kund.
> Wäre 17h...oder doch besser 18h am Montag machbar?
> So 2-3 Stunden können das schon werden.
> ...




Wat den nu? Rennrad oder MTB?

Oder Montag Rennrad und Dienstag MTB?

Kann jeweils ab 15:30 Uhr.


Tip: Schreib schnell/schwer aus und führe aus, dass keine Gefangenen gemacht werden  

Das hält die von Dir angesprochene Klientel auf Distanz


----------



## peppaman (11. Juli 2006)

Nene ich rede schon von dicken Reifen.
War ja erst am vergangenen WoE auf dünnen Sohlen unterwegs.

Montag finde ich gut. 15:30 auch.

Am Samstag mache ich dann den Eintrag.



Rennrad dann demnächst wieder.


Tschüssikovski
peppa


----------



## on any sunday (11. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> @alter Sontag
> Stimmts, oder hab ich recht? Du kennst die Strecke doch auch?
> peppa



Bist ein stimmiger Rechthaber, aber bei einem montäglichen Termin würde ich mir keine Sorge um die Teilnehmerzahl machen. 

Macht ihr ja nur, damit nicht irgendwelche fahrlegasthenischen Großstädter mitkommen können, Säcke.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juli 2006)

sach ma Mäusebärli,

müsstest du am Samstach - alleine schon Ämter-bedingt - nicht in Köln sein


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma Mäusebärli,
> 
> müsstest du am Samstach - alleine schon Ämter-bedingt - nicht in Köln sein



Wir gehen erst Sonntag zur Parade  

Wenn ich dann wieder laufen kann ...  




PS: http://www.csd-cologne.de/portal/loader.php


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dann wieder laufen kann ...


Gegen Kimmenzwang hilft Flutschidon - gibt's in jeder Drogerie oder Apotheke.


----------



## Delgado (13. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Kimmenzwang hilft Flutschidon - gibt's in jeder Drogerie oder Apotheke.



Änderst Du noch oder kann ich .... ?


----------



## peppaman (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo ihr Jecken,

Ich schaue rechne gerade mein Timing für morgen aus.
Bin um 17h eingeladen.

Mir wäre es wichtig, spätestens gegen 15:30 zurück am Schöllerhof zu sein, um
mit der Rückfahrt nach Köln + Duschen nicht ganz so spät zur Einladung zu kommen.

Iris, wenn es für Deine Tourenplanung ok ist, die Tour mit max 3 Stunden anzulegen??

Sonst muss ich eben alleine Rennradfahren gehen (wär auch ok, schaue dann auch um 12:30 bei Euch vorvei  .

LG
peppa



**edith sagt: nun sind noch ein paar wichtige Sachen dazu gekommen, welche ich noch besorgen muss und ich deshalb also leider absagen muss.

Den Termin für Montag steht aber trotzdem. Trage ihn nachher ein.

Viel Spaß*


----------



## peppaman (16. Juli 2006)

So, liebe Oberberger.

Der Termin steht. Es kann also eingestiegen werden.


Hier der Link zum Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2828

Hier der Link zur alten Beschreibung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2299087&postcount=287


Die Startzeit habe ich mal auf 16h gedreht.

Bis morgen!
Gruß
peppa


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

Ich geh' am Stock  

Nach den Wupperbergen am Samstag (115 km) und der Bike- und Schwimmtour am Sonntag (112 km) muss Du heute ein wenig Rücksicht nehmen, Peppa  

Übrigens geht's morgen weiter: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2829


S c h e i ß w e t t e r   




@peppa, Wülfringhauser Straße kenne ich. Die geht gegenüber der Sparkasse in Wiehl hoch. Da fahr' ich hoch (?) und dann ......? 

@peppa, soll ich Dich morgen mit nach Burscheid nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peppaman (17. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> @peppa, Wülfringhauser Straße kenne ich. Die geht gegenüber der Sparkasse in Wiehl hoch. Da fahr' ich hoch (?) und dann ......?
> 
> @peppa, soll ich Dich morgen mit nach Burscheid nehmen?




*Wülfringhauser Strasse ganz hoch fahren. 
Auf der Kuppe*, kommt von links die Tannhäuser Str., geradeaus, den Berg wieder runter ins Alpetal, heisst die Strasse dann 'Auf der Wäsche' und 
*mit der Wülfringhauser biegt man nun rechts ab.* Da oben befindet sich nur das Altenzentrum, an dem fährt man ein paar Meter entlang bis man einen kleinen Parkstreifen an einem Feld parken kann.

Wat bin ich froh, dass ich am Samstag nicht konnte. Hatte selber dicke Beine von Wupperbergetour am Freitag mit'm Singlsp.


Heute mit Gängen!


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> So, liebe Oberberger.
> 
> Der Termin steht. Es kann also eingestiegen werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo peppa,

war sehr geil mit Dir.

Klasse Tour, die Deiner Vorankündigung echt gerecht wurde.
Halt eine richtige Männer-Tour  

Nach Abzug meiner An- und Abreisen ergibt sich eine Streckenlänge von ca. 51 km/3:15 h.

Zu den Höhenmetern kann ich nur _gefühlte_ Werte beitragen; Ca. 480 HM  

Wir sollten das mal an einem WE wiederholen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe aber ab nächster Woche Urlaub und dann kannst du mich mal schmalspurmäßig durch's Bergische scheuchen . Erbitte Vorschläge deiner einer .
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll
> Herr Hammelhetzer




Hallo Herr Hammelhetzer,

 

halt Dir schomma den Dienstag frei  

Da die Wiehltalbrücke gesperrt ist könnte ich den Start an die BAB 4, Ausfahrt Engelskirchen verlegen.

Direkt an der Ausfahrt (unter der BAB-Brücke) ist ein P&R-Parkplatz.

Bring' bitte auch Herrn Sonntach mit  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Juli 2006)

Geht doch.

Ist da an der A4 kein Riesenstau?? Von der Strecke isses mir wurscht, hätte ansonsten Burscheid gedacht...

Tja gucken wir mal, was der Sonntach macht, aber meinen Freund, den Bergmarder werde ich mitbringen...soll ja 'ne ruhige und gemütliche Altherrenrunde werden .

Was haste dir zeitpunktmäßig so angedacht ?

Gruß
Hammelmarder


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Geht doch.
> 
> Ist da an der A4 kein Riesenstau?? Von der Strecke isses mir wurscht, hätte ansonsten Burscheid gedacht...
> 
> ...



Nach der Arbeit 15:30 - 16:00 Uhr (!?) evtl. später wenn Herr Sonntach nicht so früh kann.

Besser als Engelskirchen ist der Park & Ride an der Ausfahrt Overath (eine früher).
Da ist noch kein Stau.

Damit verlängert sich aber die Anfahrt zu den Trails um 20 km/500 HM  .

Termin mach ich Freitag.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Juli 2006)

Haaaallltttttttt!!!!!!

Nix Trails, die Trailfräse ist mehr oder weniger wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.

Ich erwarte Asphalt, gerne mit Basalt gespickt.

Will mal zum Rose fahren im SSV, ob's da was neues für mich gibt


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juli 2006)

Also, dem Herrn Sonntag wäre 17.00 Uhr recht, am Besten ab Burscheid oder Untereschbach.


----------



## peppaman (18. Juli 2006)

also wenn ihr nicht von unseeligen Kombinationen von Rennrädern mit Cantis redet, sondern von eleganten Dackelschneidern, ....und vom nächsten Dienstag, den 25.07. .....


dann, ja dann würde ich mich direkt mal mit aufdrängen  

Untereschbach/Overrath hören sich gut an für meine Anreise.

Grüüße
peppa


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2006)

@Hammelfalschversteher, bei uns sind die Trails asphaltiert; Natürlich sprach ich von einer Rennradtour  

@Onkel Sonntach, könntest Du Dich überwinden eine Ausfahrt weiter zu fahren? Wir würden dem Mann im gelben Trikot einen Berg ersparen  

@peppa, super  

Ich mach ma Termin. Kamma zur Not ja noch ändern 




Wenn ich dann bitten dürfte: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2844


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (19. Juli 2006)

Prost,

Herr Delgado 

www.frueh.de/05_werbung/motiv.phtml?mo=102
Hoffe,

ich habe deinen Geschmack getroffen .

Warum liest man nichts über die Nackedeie in der Dhünn 

Ciao
Hammelversteher


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2006)

Verstehe ich auch nicht  
Dabei hat die Guide anscheinend vieeeeel Zeit heute.

Skandale gab's auch: Materialschändungen, Prominenten Überraschungsbesuch, Schwimmspaß mit Anglerärgern  , Bienenattacken, Hammelblockaden im Eifgenbachtal, ...

Versteh' einer Die jungen Guides heutzutage


----------



## Solanum (19. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe ich auch nicht
> Dabei hat die Guide anscheinend vieeeeel Zeit heute.
> 
> Skandale gab's auch: Materialschändungen, Prominenten Überraschungsbesuch, Schwimmspaß mit Anglerärgern  , Bienenattacken, Hammelblockaden im Eifgenbachtal, ...
> ...



*Hallo gehts noch?? *
erst bin ich Guide, und dann doch du!! 
nun wo man was schreiben soll bin ichs wieder!!!  
so leicht kommst du uns nicht davon!!!

 S lanum


----------



## Delgado (19. Juli 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo gehts noch?? *
> erst bin ich Guide, und dann doch du!!
> nun wo man was schreiben soll bin ichs wieder!!!
> so leicht kommst du uns nicht davon!!!
> ...



@Hammelverführer, Danke fürs Kölsch.
Sieht so aus als müsstest Du Dich mit meiner Kurz-Zusammenfassung zufrieden geben  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Juli 2006)

Tach.

Was'n mit der Rennradtour, wollten sich da nicht noch ein paar Leute anmelden?

Könnten wir sonst auf 16:00 vorverlegen, wenn niemand sonst kommt? 

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## peppaman (24. Juli 2006)

Bei mir ist's noch nicht ganz klar.

3 Stunden wären für mich nachd der gestrigen Tour ausreichend. 17h wär ok.

Nummer von Delgado ist notiert. Melde mich eine halbe Stunde vorher.

Gruß
peppa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Juli 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Stunden wären für mich ... ausreichend. 17h wär ok.


Wieso auch immer,

stimme zu


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso auch immer,
> 
> stimme zu



Das kommt davon, wenn man zu meinem kleinen bergischen Marathon mit einem Singlespeeder auftaucht. Komme ja auch nicht mit einem Messer zu einer Schiesserei.  

Bin morgen nicht dabei, werde in Nideggen ein erfrischendes Waldründchen drehen.

Viel Spaß.

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Juli 2006)

Sorry,

unklare Handlung, Zeitpunkt und Teilnehmer, keine Antworten

da folge ich auch lieber meinen Urlaubspänen und bin weg, bevor dann alles eh ausfällt.

So isses halt,

Hammelpenner


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> 
> unklare Handlung, Zeitpunkt und Teilnehmer, ... ?
> 
> Hammelpenner



Steht doch alles im LMB  .

Was also ist Dein Problem? 


Gruß

Hammelschänder


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Juli 2006)

Hatte irgendwie Angst,

das heute abend dann gar keiner fährt. Insofern habe ich mir dann schon heute morgen meinen Hitzeschaden geholt - es ist einfach zuuu heiß.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte irgendwie Angst, ......



    

Sagt Christel auch immer ....  

Bin also Paranoia-Attacken gewöhnt  


Gruß

Hammeltröster


----------



## peppaman (25. Juli 2006)

So, nun bin ich auch draussen.


Werde heute Abend maximal ein bisschen durch die City fixen.

Trotzdem danke für die Termin-Mühe!!

Gruß
peppa


----------



## peppaman (14. August 2006)

N'abend, die Damen und Herren,

möchte sich eigentlich jemand aus den hiesigen Gefilden dieses Jahr den Qualen, aber auch Freuden, des Wasgau- Marathons aussetzen?


Weiterführende Fragen folgen  

Grüße
peppa


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2006)

Hallo Ihr Süßen, Mike, Stephan, Sascha, Andreas, ...

Lust auf einen EZF-Showdown  

Info: http://www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de/





.... und nicht, dass wieder jemand nur mit'm Messer bewaffnet in die Schlacht zieht


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

Nach dem Motto:

Tempo raus, Fahrtechnik rein  , gibt's am Samstag eine lockere Trailtour ab dem ParK & Ride Parkplatz in Burscheid.


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Motto:
> 
> Tempo raus, Fahrtechnik rein  , gibt's am Samstag eine lockere Trailtour ab dem ParK & Ride Parkplatz in Burscheid.
> 
> ...


Fährste da Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Fährste da Hardtail oder Fully?



Fangfrage was  

Fahre Fully damits Tempo nicht mittel oder schnell wird


----------



## Cheetah (9. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Motto:
> 
> *Tempo raus*, Fahrtechnik rein  , gibt's am Samstag eine lockere Trailtour ab dem ParK & Ride Parkplatz in Burscheid.
> 
> ...


Das war sehr schöne Tour. Gerade der flowige (Haupt)Teil hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen. Für die Fahrtechnikeinlagen sollte man sich genügend Zeit nehmen.

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Delgado (13. September 2006)

http://sevenload.de/videos/dK7AESU


----------



## peppaman (18. September 2006)

Nun denn, Micha,  

Allet Jute zum Jeburtstach, wa!!


----------



## Delgado (5. Oktober 2006)

Soooooooo .....:

Habe gerade den Termin für's Rennrad-Trainingslager im Frühjahr 2007 gefixed  

04.03.2007 bis 18.03.2007, übrigens zur besten WP-Punktesammelaktion.

Kostet im ***Hotel mit HP, DZ, Flug, Radmitnahme im Flieger, RRV, geführten Touren in mehreren Leistungsklassen, Mechaniker-Service, Karte, usw. .... 644  (Mietrad kostet 25  mehr).

Standort Playa de Palma ... bzw. Arenaaaaal  

Interessenten, denke da an Hammels, Onkels, Redkings, Mikes, Volkers, Stephanies, Kiffer,  u. ä.  melden sich bitte bei mir!

Solanum  ist übrigens schon verpflichtet  ; Soll heißen, die Sache ist auch für Mädels interessant ....  

Bis bald.

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Oktober 2006)

Äusserst verlockendes Angebot!

Bin aber traditionell ein, zwei Wochen später auf französischem Ashpalt unterwegs .

Gruß
Blauhammel (u.a. wegen Handyabdruck an rechter Backe...)


----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Blauhammel (u.a. wegen Handyabdruck an rechter Backe...)




Was sitzt Du auch auf Deinem Handy rum


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo der Kaffe ist fertig, die Brötchen sind frisch und knusprig
Kuchen ist auch noch da.
Gisela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (8. Oktober 2006)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo der Kaffe ist fertig, die Brötchen sind frisch und knusprig
> Kuchen ist auch noch da.
> Gisela


Hi und danke nochmal für das opulente Frühstück. Gut gestärkt haben wir die Solinger Trails unsicher gemacht.

Beim nächsten Mal trommeln wir für eine solche Tour - dann brauchen wir aber auch mehr Frühstück!


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

jemand Lust auf ein bischen Rennradfahren mit mir in 2007?

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=383028#post383028

Gruß

Micha



PS: Das Malle-Team 2007 hat zur Zeit 2 Mädels, 3 Jungs und 3 Nicht-Forumsgeschädigte  
Nachmeldungen für 04.-18.03. nur noch bedingt möglich.


----------



## Solanum (19. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand Lust auf ein bischen Rennradfahren mit mir in 2007?
> 
> ...




Brauchste noch "Personal"?
 

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2007)

Schrauberkurs am 03. Feb. 2007 ab 15:00 Uhr.

Thema:

Antrieb: Holotech II kompl. (De-) Montage, Wartung, Kettenlinie, festoxidierte Pedale lösen  , Kette (Verschleiß u. Wartung), Kassette, ...

Schaltung (Einstellung, Verschleiß, Pflege, Züge ..)

Scheibenbremse (Beläge ersetzen, Ausrichten, Leitung kürzen, ...)

u. v. m.

Ort Reichshof

Mitbringen: Bier, Snacks, ..

Interesse? ----> PN!

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (7. Februar 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Brauchste noch "Personal"?
> 
> 
> Grüße Solanum




... wo gutes Personal doch so schwer zu kriegen ist sag ich gerne ja  .


BTW: Die Anweldung zum 24h Rennen in Balduinstein (9./10.6.2007) ist freigeschaltet.

Einzelstarter oder 6er Team möglich.

Jeder zahlt 30 Euro.

Mit Vorjahreserfahrung kann ich die Veranstaltung, besten Gewissens, empfehlen  

http://www.sportident.de/service/meldung/meldungstaffel.php?wkid=20070609359178&art=&ref=

Und los .. 





PS: Iris, Tazz, ... Einzelstarter "Frauen" möglich!


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schrauberkurs am 03. Feb. 2007 ab 15:00 Uhr.
> 
> Thema:
> 
> ...



Mist, zu spät gelesen   Bin doch voll der Schrauber-DAU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (7. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schrauberkurs am 03. Feb. 2007 ab 15:00 Uhr.
> 
> Thema:
> 
> ...



Schöne Bescherung,leider zu spät gelesen könnte   mich in den......beissen 
wäre mit Sicherheit interessant für mich gewesen.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. Februar 2007)

he da hast du dir aber mühe gegeben, die bikes alle wegzuretouchieren...aber gut sieht man die fahrer mal von kopf bis fuß...

joe


----------



## Manni (7. Februar 2007)

Da bist du am Start aber nicht so gut weggekommen, wie


----------



## Delgado (7. Februar 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Da bist du am Start aber nicht so gut weggekommen, wie




Die Letzten werden die Ersten sein ...  bin ich von ausgegangen.

Nee im Ernst. Wenn Du 24h biken als Einzelstarter vor Dir hast, kannst Du ruhig etwas langsamer angehen lassen. Die Meisten sind in 6er Teams gestartet und haben entsprechend höheres Tempo vorgelegt.


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Brauchste noch "Personal"?
> 
> 
> Grüße Solanum



Hab' Dich gerade für's 24h Rennen verpflichtet  

Hier schon mal ein Eindruck vom Ambiente:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124328&d=1171428782


----------



## Solanum (14. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab' Dich gerade für's 24h Rennen verpflichtet
> 
> Hier schon mal ein Eindruck vom Ambiente:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124328&d=1171428782





OK!! Wann denn Wo denn?

Grüße


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2007)

Schön!  

Erst zusagen, dann fragen  

Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3423588&postcount=642


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Februar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Erst zusagen, dann fragen
> 
> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3423588&postcount=642




@delgado
also ich würd dann vielleicht den boxenplatz neben dir reservieren wollen... vielleicht können wir die betreuung gemeinsam organisieren...meine frau wird  auf jeden fall mit vor ort sein,aber 24h am stück sind für die betreuer bestimmt genauso stressig wie für den fahrer oder ? ist wohl besser man hätte mehrere die sich das aufteilen ? 

joe
fast sicher dabei...


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @delgado
> also ich würd dann vielleicht den boxenplatz neben dir reservieren wollen... vielleicht können wir die betreuung gemeinsam organisieren...meine frau wird  auf jeden fall mit vor ort sein,aber 24h am stück sind für die betreuer bestimmt genauso stressig wie für den fahrer oder ? ist wohl besser man hätte mehrere die sich das aufteilen ?
> 
> joe
> fast sicher dabei...



Klingt gut  
Platz ist reserviert.

Mehrere Betreuer knicken irgendwann gleichzeitig ein. Kommt drauf an wieviel die saufen  

Es hat sich letztes Jahr bewährt, wenn die Betreuer mal hin und wieder ein paar Runden mitfahren. Das hält die wach und bringt Abwechslung für die Fahrer. Außerdem können die dann die Getränkeflaschen schleppen, gell S lanum?

Setzt natürlich eine gewisse Grundfitness voraus. Immerhin liegt der 24h-Schnitt bei ca. 17 km/h  

Bis bald im Wald bzw. auf Malle ?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (26. Februar 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @delgado
> also ich würd dann vielleicht den boxenplatz neben dir reservieren wollen... vielleicht können wir die betreuung gemeinsam organisieren...meine frau wird  auf jeden fall mit vor ort sein,aber 24h am stück sind für die betreuer bestimmt genauso stressig wie für den fahrer oder ? ist wohl besser man hätte mehrere die sich das aufteilen ?
> 
> joe
> fast sicher dabei...



Hi ihr!

Cool dann bin ich nicht so alleine  Deine Frau und ich trinken einen Wein nach dem anderen während ihr eine Runde nach der anderen fahrt ... das sind ja schöne Aussichten   freu mich 

Grüße S lanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. April 2007)

Kurzbericht zu RuK:

Super Wetter, super Stimmung, super Leistung .....





 




Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. April 2007)

Super Iris, super Micha


----------



## Delgado (10. April 2007)

Hallo Lars,

ich vermisse hier immer noch Deinen Namen ....!  

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772&woher=a_termine.php?limit_touren=0&kat=


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. April 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> ich vermisse hier immer noch Deinen Namen ....!
> 
> http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=772&woher=a_termine.php?limit_touren=0&kat=



Da kann ich leider nicht  Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr


----------



## Delgado (24. April 2007)

Zum o. g. Termin geht's mal wieder in die Schweiz zum Biken, Wandern, Grillen, Saufen, .... (Reihenfolge variabel  )

Die meisten Grundinformationen im anhängenden link: 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148964&highlight=MTB+in+der+Schweiz



Bei Interesse pn.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Samstag 14:30 Uhr MTB-Tour ab Schöllerhof:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Mai 2007)

Könnte funzen. Was genau hast du denn da vor? 

Ähem ... räusper ... hab's jetzt gelesen ... Wenn ich's einrichten kann, bin ich da. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Mai 2007)

Hey Micha,

ich habe mich mal eingetragen und hoffe, dass ich es zeitlich schaffe. Muss auch mal schauen wie ich mit meiner Rippenprellung mithalte. Bin bergab doch etwas vorsichtiger.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Mai 2007)

Schade, bin raus. "Darf" schon ab 10:00 Uhr in der Ecke geländeradfahren.
Viel Spaß

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Mai 2007)

Bin auch raus  Auf der A3 haben sie von 4 auf 1 Spur verengt, mega Stau, da müsste ich leider lang. Schade, wäre gerne mal wieder mit euch gefahren...


----------



## ultra2 (19. Mai 2007)

Sorry bin auch raus. War zwar nie drin, wollte aber auch mal absagen. 

Habe extra die Kette noch gesäubert. Ist jetzt aber so ein dünner Ölfilm drauf. Schade, vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Tazz (19. Mai 2007)

ultra2de schrieb:


> Sorry bin auch raus. War zwar nie drin, wollte aber auch mal absagen.
> 
> Habe extra die Kette noch gesäubert. Ist jetzt aber so ein dünner Ölfilm drauf. Schade, vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.
> 
> ...



Hast Du denn auch die Aufkleber drauf gemacht ??.......... 

Ach ...........ich bin auch Raus , ist schon zu spät 

Grüsse
Renate


----------



## Delgado (21. Mai 2007)

Kurzbericht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3713142&postcount=19


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2007)

hmmm.... also ich fands schön !

machen wir wieder, oder? 

Grüße S lanum


----------



## Delgado (21. Mai 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> hmmm.... also ich fands schön !
> 
> machen wir wieder, oder?
> 
> Grüße S lanum




Schleimer   

Apropos wieder ....

Für den Schweiztermin (s. o.) sind wieder 1-2 Plätze frei, da  nkel Sonntag derzeit auf der Insel weilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2007)

Jemand in Willingen am 2./3.6.2007?

Bis jetzt Bikekiller, Solanum, Flämischer Löwe, ich, ....

Denke, wir könnten Samstag Abend Party machen     :kotz: 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2007)

1. "_Der Posteingang von icke1 ist voll. icke1 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind_."

Machst Du mal ....!


----------



## icke1 (3. Juli 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> 1. "_Der Posteingang von icke1 ist voll. icke1 kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind_."
> 
> Machst Du mal ....!






  huch , schande über mein Haupt


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2007)

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0203&type=WORLD&id=61343


   


Scheint was dran zu sein, dass Gerd uns immer den Regen beschert hat ...


----------



## Delgado (22. Oktober 2007)

Rennradtouren vom 09.03.-23.03.2008 auf Mallorca.

Z. Zt. 8 Personen gemeldet.

Koten im 3*/HP/Rad-Service/Touren/Transfers/Flug/ .... ca. 580-600 â¬. 

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Solanum (23. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Rennradtouren vom 09.03.-23.03.2008 auf Mallorca.
> 
> Z. Zt. 8 Personen gemeldet.
> 
> ...


  freu mich schon so!!!! ist´s bald soweit 

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2007)

Du freust Dich  

Die meisten fürchten sich vor Sa Calobra, Puig Major, Col de Soller % Co.



PS: Freu' mich auch ....


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2007)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen..... :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385

Trail- & Trial-Tour rund um Dhüntalsperre und Eifgenbachtal.

Mal 'ne langsame Tour (10-13 km/h)mit hohem Trailanteil zum Üben und Schnuppern.

Der/die Langsamste bestimmt das Tempo (also ich  ).

Felsen, Wurzeln, Sprünge, Anlieger, Trails, Kompressionen, usw. 
Keiner muss jedoch springen ;-) nach dem Motto alles darf, nichts muss. Es gibt immer auch einen chickenway ... 

Nach ca. 20-25 km gibt es eine Gruppen-Trennung. Wer noch mehr will dreht eine Extra-Runde. Die Anderen fahren langsam zum Ausgangspunkt zurück oder warten im Biergarten (o. ä.) auf die Wiedervereinigung ;-)


Gruß Micha


PS: Wetter wird schön  http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=21488


----------



## RennKröte (28. Oktober 2007)

Wo findet man denn Volkers Foto??????? Hier??????? 

LG Petri


----------



## icke1 (28. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn Volkers Foto??????? Hier???????
> 
> LG Petri



Hi.


Setzt der Michael morgen wohl hier rein . Schick ich ihm gleich noch per Mail zu.


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn Volkers Foto??????? Hier???????
> 
> LG Petri



*Hier * 





Am Samstag trafen sich Iris, Petra, wozibo, Sascha, Stefan, Ingo, Volker, Stefan, Markus und ich zur Trial und Trail-Tour in Burscheid.

Damit sind Teilnehmer aus Bochum, Leverkusen, Rösrath, Wipperfürth, Hückeswagen, Reichshof, Rösrath und Hennef angereist  

Gut gelaunt (noch  ) ging es auf den ersten Wiesenweg, wo Petra promt einen ihrer Bremskörper verlor  

Guckst Du Bild:





Da aber versierte Techniker dabei waren wurde flugs irgendwo eine Unterlegschraube "geliehen" und es konnte weiter gehen.

Die technisch schwierigen Passagen, die nun folgten wurden von Petra mit Skepsis betrachtet und anfangs noch zu Fuß gemeistert. Im Verlauf der Tour wurde aber jeder immer zuversichtlicher und selbst schwierige Passagen von allen gemeistert.

Erleichtern kam dazu, dass das Eifgenbachtal erstaunlich trocken war  , so, dass für das typische Nass-Schmutz-Feeling mehrfach der Eifgenbach durchfahren werden musste  Leider mit unfreiwilligen Abstiegen in der Bachmitte verbunden  .

Kurzzeitig kam es zu einer freiwilligen Gruppentrennung als einige Wahnsinnige noch unbedingt den Anstieg zum Ziegelei-Teich mit nachfolgendem Downhill zurück ins Eifgenbachtal auf sich nehmen mussten. Hallo 1. Vorsitzender  

Weitere Stationen waren Rausmühle, Kotzberg, Linnefe-Trail, usw. bevor Stefan Yoah uns noch einen klasse Trail direkt am Schöllerhof zeigte. Der war so herausfordernd, dass nur zwei Biker ihn fahren konnten  Eine echte Schlüsselstelle halt  

Abschließend ging es zurück zum Thomashof um die Tour (14:00 Uhr - 17:45 Uhr) bei deftiger Malzeit und Weizen (o. ä.) ausklingen zu lassen.

Hier entstand auch obiges Gruppenbild  

Hierbei wurden direkt neue Termine ins Auge gefasst ... z. B. nächsten Sa./So. in Wipperfürth.

Volker verweigerte übrigens die Nahrungsaufnahme als er erfuhr, dass sich Iris am hauseigenen Pansen labte :kotz: 

Es war, so hatte ich den Eindruck, ein rundum gelungener Nachmittag mit supernetten Leuten und ein Beweis dafür, dass man alle Leistungsklassen (Kondition/Fahrtechnik) unter einen Hut kriegen kann  

.... selbst wenn Markus manchmal ein bischen gelangweilt wirkte ...  

Bis demnächst 

Micha




PS: Kauft meine Bremsen!!!


----------



## icke1 (29. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Es war, so hatte ich den Eindruck, ein rundum gelungener Nachmittag mit supernetten Leuten und ein Beweis dafür, dass man alle Leistungsklassen (Kondition/Fahrtechnik) unter einen Hut kriegen kann
> 
> .... selbst wenn Markus manchmal ein bischen gelangweilt wirkte ...
> 
> ...




Hi Michael , Hi @all

Danke für die Tour, es war einfach nur genial. Super Nette Leute , tolle Trail´s , und überhaupt war alles perfekt. ( Bis auf die Sauerei mit diesem Essen meiner Platznachbarin     )

Ich freu mich drauf die ganze Gruppe mal wieder bei einer gemeinsamen Tour oder vieleicht einem Schrauberkurs zu sehen.


Viele Grüße

Volker


----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> .... vieleicht einem Schrauberkurs zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Schrauberkurs?

Hat jemand Schrauberkurs gesagt  

Hab' da grad so'n Projekt ... has heißt: 

Kauf ein Canyon XC 4.0 von der Stange, reiß den ganzen Serienkrempel runter und ersetze durch hochwertige Parts  

Jemand Lust die ganze Arbeit zu machen oder zu Grillen oder Saufen oder alles zusammen ....    :kotz: ?


----------



## Solanum (29. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schrauberkurs?
> 
> Hat jemand Schrauberkurs gesagt
> 
> ...



ich saufe, grille und freu mich wenn ihr schraubt!!

bin dabei 

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich saufe, grille und freu mich wenn ihr schraubt!!
> 
> bin dabei
> 
> S lanum



 

... und dafür musstest Du ganze 35 Min. überlegen ...   



*Wo machen wir's denn?*


----------



## icke1 (29. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schrauberkurs?
> 
> zu Grillen oder Saufen oder alles zusammen ....    :kotz: ?




Dafür


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Oktober 2007)

Die einen Schrauben noch; die anderen Fahren und Saufen schon =)

Immer 2 Abende vor einer großem Tour das Bike sauber machen und alles auseinander nehmen abtrocknen und mit Reibwertsenkenden Mitteln beträufeln und man hat keine Porbleme, sofern man die Bremsscheiben entfettet und eingebremst hat 

Mehr Schrauben braucht man doch nicht können


----------



## RennKröte (29. Oktober 2007)

Huhu.....

also Spaß hatte ich dann hinter her auch sehr großen, wobei der Verlust der Bremse mein Vertrauen nicht gerade gefördert hat so nach meiner letzten Surzansammlung...und der ersten Tour danach.... 

Außerdem bin ich ja auch die einzige mit Starrbike 

Fand auch alle Leute sehr sehr nett und hinterher dann doch auch den gelangweilten Herrn, naja....jedem das Seine und auch ein Mann mittleren Alters scheint wohl lernfähig  

Mit der Bremse hab ich nichts am Hut, wir wissen ja alle wer´s war 

Schrauberei gucke ich mir gerne an, saufen bedingt (ich kann ja den Fahrer miemen) und Fleisch find ich immmer gut, ergo: prima Idee 

Ja und Volker mal Respeekt, 17kg unterm Hintern und dann der Menge an blauem Dunst   

LG Petri


----------



## Solanum (29. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Die einen Schrauben noch; die anderen Fahren und Saufen schon =)
> 
> Immer 2 Abende vor einer großem Tour das Bike sauber machen und alles auseinander nehmen abtrocknen und mit Reibwertsenkenden Mitteln beträufeln und man hat keine Porbleme, sofern man die Bremsscheiben entfettet und eingebremst hat
> 
> Mehr Schrauben braucht man doch nicht können





OK da scheint sich ja grade ein Freiwilliger zum schraben qualifiziert zu haben!!! 
wir hingegen übernehmen dann den grill + sauf part!!!

gebongt?

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich mach dann die QUALITÄTSKONTROLLE


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> und dann der Menge an *blauem Dunst *


geht's bei euch jetzt zu wie beim RR-Fahrer-Treffen in Köln????

Blankes Entsetzen breitet sich aus.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja und Volker mal Respeekt, 17kg unterm Hintern und dann der Menge an blauem Dunst
> 
> LG Petri



17KG nur? 
 Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre ihm mehr dampf gemacht worden meiner seits, da meins 18KG wiegt
Aber ich bin auch seit 3 Monaten ohne "Blauen Dunst"


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi Michael,
das mit dem Schrauben ließe sich ja mit nem Spezialpreis für die Louise verbinden 
aber normal machen die Leute das andersrum, du hast da vermutlich was falsch verstanden:
Canyon XC9 kaufen, Rahmen zum Altmetall ehh, ebäh mein ich, und alle Teile an ein Liteville schrauben  bin samstag noch mit so jemandem gefahren (okay, war ein ES, aber egal...)

Da fällt mir ein: ich hab noch einen Canyon XC Rahmen 2003er Modell (mit dem Powerfloat-Oberrohr) im Keller hängen, Größe L 20,5", günstig abzugeben... (mit Steuersatz, Ersatzdämpfer und Lagern, Sattelklemme, tune-Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, XT-Tretlager und Kurbel, ggf. XT Schaltwerk und Schalthebel und LX Umwerfer sowie passender Manitou Black SuperAir (okay, die gibt'S dann evtl. obendrauf )


----------



## Solanum (30. Oktober 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ich mach dann die QUALITÄTSKONTROLLE



OK!! auch Du bist geordert!! 

darfst dann auch gelegentlich die Qualitätskontrolle des Grillguts übernehmen 


Solanum


PS: wo denn nu??


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> OK!! auch Du bist geordert!!
> 
> darfst dann auch gelegentlich die Qualitätskontrolle des Grillguts übernehmen
> 
> ...



Also bei mir ist Raum mit viel Platz, Werkzeug, Grill, Musik, ...
Aber kalt, da ungeheizte Garage wo zieht wie Hechtsuppe  

Und recht dezentral gelegen  

Ich schlage mal Solanums Küche vor  

Gegenstimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (30. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist Raum mit viel Platz, Werkzeug, Grill, Musik, ...
> Aber kalt, da ungeheizte Garage wo zieht wie Hechtsuppe
> 
> Und recht dezentral gelegen
> ...




OK!!! aber dann wird aus dem Grillen Pizza oder so etwas......

ihr könnt kommen!! 

Solanum

PS: müsst aber Werkzeug mitbringen, bin nur mit dem Nötigsten ausgerüstet!!


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2007)

Huhu.............

Bei Solanum klingt jutt, wenn ich mit meinem Mann spreche, könnte bei uns auch gehen, Platz haben wir und den Grill kann man auf dem Balkon parken......

LG Petri


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. Oktober 2007)

Wer von euch hat denn nen Montageständer oder müssen das 2 Frei"willige" übernehmen? Meiner ist nämlich nur geliehen...


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn nen Montageständer oder müssen das 2 Frei"willige" übernehmen? Meiner ist nämlich nur geliehen...




Hääääääääääääääää wer hat was???? Ich bin die einzige die nicht weiß was das ist....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Hääääääääääääääää wer hat was???? Ich bin die einzige die nicht weiß was das ist....


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2007)

Sooooooooooo mit Mann geklärt, hätte er auch Spaß dran, wir räumen unseren Flur leer (ca. 3m x 6,5m) legen eine stabile Plane aus und wer schrauben will der schraubt...  

....wer saufen will säuft ... aber ohne :kotz:

...wer Singstar spielen will macht das....

...oder geht in die Badewanne....oder....oder...

Grill kommt wie die Kaltgetränke auf den Balkon und essen   werden wir in der Küche.....

Problem: Termin, muss das ein Samstag sein, oder ginge auch ein Freitag??? Mein Mann muss an WEs arbeiten und wir haben einige Events... 

Freitag 16.11. oder Samstag 24.11. (wenn er den Spätdienst weg getauscht bekommt) Sonst Samstag 1.12.????????????????????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ....wer saufen will säuft ... aber ohne :kotz:


So


----------



## Specialisiert (30. Oktober 2007)

Montageständer kann ich mitbringen aber nur wenn mich einer nach Hause fährt   nach dem sauf..  äh dem schrauben wollte ich sagen   aber auch wenn mich keiner fährt   bring ich den mit. Hauptsache ich muss nicht singen


----------



## alphatester (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub dezentral sind wir alle gelgen hier im bergischen.... Ich würd meine Garage auch zur Verfügung stellen. Da ist auch ne Heizung drin. Und ein Montageständer. 
Im Garten steht auch ein Grillkamin. Aber ich glaub das ist alles etwas kalt,oder?
Wie siehts eigetnlich mit ner Tour am Wochenende aus? Da könnte man ja nochmal drüber reden wann wo wie...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. Oktober 2007)

ich biete eine am samstag an die gleiche wie ich jetzt auch für donnerstag anbiete aber die ist nur für ein kleines Publikum von euch denke ich interessant

Grillen ist es niemals zu kalt!
PS: Diele mit Montage ständer geheizt und grill unterm balkon vorzeigen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2007)

Huhu...laut Telefonat mit Solanum und die mit Delgado am Sonntag nach der C2 Runde am Samstag bei der Kröte, Tour am Sonntag in Wipp...

Ob ich das kann, steht woanders geschrieben, versuchen werde ich es (vertrage keinen Alkohol)........aber hier gibt es ja nicht so Strecken wie in Altenberg 

Mein Mann ist auch was skeptisch, nach der letzten C2 Aktion hing ich in den Brennnesseln 

Wann finden wir ne Einigung wann, wo, Schrauben Grillen etc..

Angebote bisher: Delgado, Solanum, Alphatester und RennKröte...

@ Specialisiert: Und ob Du singst, schon Samstag Honey   

LG und Nighty, ich mache Heia


----------



## Solanum (31. Oktober 2007)

Hmmmmm ich weis was ein Montageständer ist ... aber was nun zum Teufel ist C2??


Also Delgado und ich planen am Sonntag mit der Wipperfürther Bande ein ründchen dort zu drehen!.... ich hoffe die besagte Bande ist damit einverstanden !!?

was sagt ihr dazu?

Solanum


----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

C2H5OH Frau Biologin, in medizinischen Berufen kurz C2 genannt  

Ich sage dazu JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Hääääääääääääääää wer hat was???? Ich bin die einzige die nicht weiß was das ist....



Also, ..... ein Ständer ist wenn man(n) ..... Ach, ... erklär ich Dir Samstag  


Apropos, wer hat Dir das mit der Badewanne verraten? Slanum?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2386670&postcount=687


----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen, Phänomen der Morgenla.....oder was????????


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, Phänomen der Morgenla.....oder was????????



Nööööö, Phänomen von C2H5OH in Form von Ramazotti  

Wer macht denn mal den LMB-Termin für So.?


Sascha???




PS: Ich singe erst ab 3/000! Da ich Sa. fahren soll singe ich also nicht


----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich dachte Ihr bringt die Bikes mit und bleibt in Wipp... 

 Wenn alle fahren, wer  denn dann überhaupt??????????????????


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich dachte Ihr bringt die Bikes mit und bleibt in Wipp...
> 
> Wenn alle fahren, wer  denn dann überhaupt??????????????????




Besser ist wenn ich nicht saufe  Frag Volker ..... obwohl .... ein bischen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag nur am 01.11 und 03.11 werden Kilometer gefressen und am 04.11 darf ich nur ne 3std Runde fahren
(Neffen kaum sind se auf der Welt beanspruchen se Zeit)...
Also heißt es für mich kein  stattdessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Besser ist wenn ich nicht saufe  Frag Volker ..... obwohl .... ein bischen




Stell Dich nicht so an  wobei.....was passiert denn dann  

Komm schon, sag´s mir.......


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich kombiniere: 
1. Delgado
2. Alk
3. Badewanne
4. Volker
= ihhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich kombiniere:
> 1. Delgado
> 2. Alk
> 3. Badewanne
> ...



Ist das ein Lustschrei


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Oktober 2007)




----------



## alphatester (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich weiss nicht ob ich Sonntag fahren kann. Falls nicht werde ich auf jeden Fall am Samstag ne Runde drehen. Wer mitkommen möchte, kann sich gern melden.

Ansonsten soll INGO den Termin im IBC machen.


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht ob ich Sonntag fahren kann.



 

Soll ich Samstag auf Dich aufpassen .... so rein alkoholtechnisch gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Weitere Variante wäre 10h Tour in Wipp so 3h, dann benutzen Iris und Micha Krötes Wanne und / oder Dusche, die Ansässigen erledigen das zu Hause 

Dan helfen die 2 evtl bei den Vorbereitungen...und dann so ab 19h machen wir uns den schöööööönen Abend   

Ach ja, zu vergessen sei nicht das Singen


----------



## Solanum (31. Oktober 2007)

Lalllaaaaalalalalololollalalalalololo
hahahahehehooo
lalalalaaaaaa

Singlanum


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Lalllaaaaalalalalololollalalalalololo
> hahahahehehooo
> lalalalaaaaaa
> 
> Singlanum



C2 auffe Arbeit *kopfschüttel*






PS: Ich fahr jetzt los


----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Zumindest singt unser Schnucki sich schonmal warm 

Nuuuuuuuuu sacht watt, man ooooooooohhhhh


----------



## Specialisiert (31. Oktober 2007)

Spucken werd ich vielleicht aber singen ??? Das kannste dir von der Backe putzen   Ich war dann mal so frei    http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5400                                                                Uhrzeit können wir ja noch gucken


----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Lockere Runde zur Katertherapie  rund um Wipperfürth Richtung Marienheide. Bisschen Autobahn bisschen Trail von allem etwas. Der mit dem dicksten Kopf bestimmt das Tempo. Helmpflicht!!!

Hat er süß gemacht woll????  Endlich einfach mal ne Festlegung 
Wieso Privatadresse, Du wohnst doch gar nicht in Wipp


----------



## alphatester (31. Oktober 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Weitere Variante wäre 10h Tour in Wipp so ...



Was dabei rauskommt, wenn man nicht den ganzen Beitrag zitiert


----------



## RennKröte (31. Oktober 2007)

Hääääääääääääääää?????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Oktober 2007)

Nix "Hääääääääää??" dat heißt: " Jawoohl!!!"


----------



## Specialisiert (1. November 2007)

Ich dachte wär angenehmer für den Rest ihr könnt aber auch gern zu mir kommen dann fahren wir in der Mul  Dann kann ich länger ratzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (1. November 2007)

Jetzt hast Du beim LMB für Sonntag tatsächlich 10h gepinnt  Ich dachte die Uhrzeit für Samstag, bist Du waaaaaaaaaaaaaahnsinnig 

Alsooooooooooooo ich kann das im Leben nicht, da muss man ja schon um 9h aufstehen????????????

Neeeeeeein!!!!!!!! Bitte nicht


----------



## Specialisiert (1. November 2007)

Na gut wegen mir auch was später nur ich muss das planen können. Dann sagt mal was euch so genehm ist ;-)


----------



## RennKröte (5. November 2007)

Sooooooooooooo Schrauberkurs am 16.11. ab 17h bei Kröte?????
Wie geht das, LMB Termin mit begrenzter Teilnehmerzahl oder wie???

@ Delgado: sollte das ein DIMB Termin sein????? Wegen mir mach ruhig....größe der Lokation kennst Du ja  also weißte wie viele hier rein pasen....


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @ Delgado: sollte das ein DIMB Termin sein????? Wegen mir mach ruhig....größe der Lokation kennst Du ja  also weißte wie viele hier rein pasen....



Ich überlege noch .... wegen Gefahr für die Teilnehmer.

Du hast mir in den Zeh gebissen ... und der tu imma noch weh   

Ja, wegen Termin schau ich mal in Kürze.
Wir müssen Solanum auch noch 'ne neue Gabel einbauen.

BTW: Hat jemand 'ne 80er Gabel über? Bitte mit Canti Sockels. Billich!


----------



## Solanum (5. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch .... wegen Gefahr für die Teilnehmer.
> 
> Du hast mir in den Zeh gebissen ... und der tu imma noch weh



    ach ja!!! hatt ich fast vergessen!!!


----------



## Solanum (5. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir müssen Solanum auch noch 'ne neue Gabel einbauen.
> 
> BTW: Hat jemand 'ne 80er Gabel über? Bitte mit Canti Sockels. Billich!



Bist mein turbo Tigga Held  
S lanum


----------



## alphatester (5. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch .... wegen Gefahr für die Teilnehmer.
> 
> Du hast mir in den Zeh gebissen ... und der tu imma noch weh
> 
> ...



Was hat Sie denn mit Ihrer Gabel gemacht?


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Was hat Sie denn mit Ihrer Gabel gemacht?



Ist nicht die Fox wo kaputt ist  

Die Gabel soll im Winterrad eine Suntour mit Schrottcharakter ersetzen.


----------



## RennKröte (5. November 2007)

Ich habe niemanden gebissen....soweit ich weiß haben wir uns nur auf dem Sofa gekugelt und überhaupt mag ich auch nie wieder trinken...aber wenn man frach wird, werde ich tätlich.... 

Termine sind sonst recht schwer zu finden, also 16. geht und 24. muss mein Mann noch seinen Dienst tauschen....

Der muss schon da sein, der garantiert als der Herr Kommisar ja auch die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (5. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden gebissen....



doch .... hab ich echt vergessen Dir zu erzählen !!!! der Zeh war ganz blau 

Solanum


----------



## alphatester (5. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich habe niemanden gebissen....soweit ich weiß haben wir uns nur auf dem Sofa gekugelt und überhaupt mag ich auch nie wieder trinken...aber wenn man frach wird, werde ich tätlich....
> 
> Termine sind sonst recht schwer zu finden, also 16. geht und 24. muss mein Mann noch seinen Dienst tauschen....
> 
> Der muss schon da sein, der garantiert als der Herr Kommisar ja auch die Sicherheit der Teilnehmer....



Also wenn noch Terminwümsche abgegeben werden können, wäre ich auch für den 24.11, da ich am 16. nicht kann.

Von wegen Sicherheit der Teilnehmer; ich hab das mit dem Biss auch gesehen


----------



## RennKröte (5. November 2007)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih in den Fuß habe ich das gemacht 

Da warst Du noch da?????????????? Was habt Ihr denn noch alles vergessen mir zu erzählen?????

Klaro Wünsche werden immer gerne entgegen genommen, dann leite ich das so an meinen Mann weiter...


----------



## alphatester (5. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih in den Fuß habe ich das gemacht
> 
> Da warst Du noch da?????????????? Was habt Ihr denn noch alles vergessen mir zu erzählen?????
> 
> Klaro Wünsche werden immer gerne entgegen genommen, dann leite ich das so an meinen Mann weiter...



Da die Sicherheit dann ja auch nicht mehr gegeben war, haben wir Fluchtartig das lokal verlassen 

Ich glaub sonst muessen wir erstmal nix weiter erzählen ))


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ich glaub sonst muessen wir erstmal nix weiter erzählen ))



Röschtööööööösch!

Die Folgen werden sich eh mittelfristig abzeichnen .....


----------



## alphatester (5. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Röschtööööööösch!
> 
> Die Folgen werden sich eh mittelfristig abzeichnen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. November 2007)

Morgääääään,

der vom Vorstand angeregte Schrauberkurs  nimmt so langsam Gestalt an:

- Termin: Fr. 16.11.2007 ca. 17:30
- Ort: Wipperfürth ... in schöner dekadent-klassischer Nobelatmosphäre ...  
- Voraussichtliche Umgebungstemperatur: warm  
- Verpflegung: Selbstverpflegung bzw. nach Absprache   :kotz: .
- Rahmenprogramm: Singen (Sing Star), Saufen ..... wie immer halt. 
- Themen: Defekte bei Touren beheben (Platter, Kettenriss, Rahmenbruch, Hungerast, ...), Gabel in Iris' Winterrad einbauen, Rahmenaufbau am Nerve XC, Geometrie-Optimierung, Sonstiges nach Bedarf.
- Teilnehmer: Petra, Stefan, Iris, Ich, Sascha, Ingo, Volker, Herr Kuranyi, ... Wer will noch (bitte mit entsprechender Schrauber-Aufgabe bewerben!)?  
- Wir brauchen außerdem noch: 1 - 2 Montageständer.



Dies wird eine Veranstaltung der DIMB-IG Bergisches Land. Jeder fährt, säuft und schraubt auf eigene Verantwortung. Ich entziehe mich jeder Verantwortung für dumm gedrehte Schrauben, Erbrochenes auf dem Inventar, ungewollte Schwangerschaften usw. ... usf.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

Zum Schrauben und Technik und überhaupt  

Kann man auch mit der Problematik des brakeless 20" bikens  antreten und eruieren lassen wieviele Schuhe man dann im Jahr mehr verbraucht ?  

Ist* natürlich nicht für mich *... stellt sich aber im Moment höchst aktuell in meinem Haushalt


----------



## Solanum (7. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Zum Schrauben und Technik und überhaupt
> 
> Kann man auch mit der Problematik des brakeless 20" bikens  antreten und eruieren lassen wieviele Schuhe man dann im Jahr mehr verbraucht ?
> 
> Ist* natürlich nicht für mich *... stellt sich aber im Moment höchst aktuell in meinem Haushalt



wer will kommen Moritz oder Du?


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Kann man auch mit der Problematik des brakeless 20" bikens  antreten und eruieren lassen wieviele Schuhe man dann im Jahr mehr verbraucht ?




Klar, kann man vom brakeless Bobby-Car cruisen transferieren ....


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> wer will kommen Moritz oder Du?



Gute Frage  

Müsste mal eine(r) mit ihm reden   ....  wegen der Schuhe und dass das gefährlich ist und so ....


----------



## Montana (7. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klar, kann man vom brakeless Bobby-Car cruisen transferieren ....



Kenn ich auch  is aber lang her  Wir hatten damals so BC - Schuhschoner ...  heute gibt es doch :



> BIG Bobby-Car Schuhe
> Art-Nr.: 12
> 
> Org. BIG Bobby Car Schuhe Wer kennt sie nicht die abgescheuerte Schuhe der kleinen Rennfahrer! Diese Schuhe machen damit Schluss. Sie sind speziell für den harten Einsatz im Alltag eines BobbyCar Fahrers konzipiert ... Nur bei uns noch erhältlich in den Größen 29 und 31.
> Die Schuhe fallen eher klein aus !!!


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2007)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## Solanum (7. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.



jaja is ja schon gut!!! hast wieder Platz!!! 

S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (7. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Morgääääään,
> 
> der vom Vorstand angeregte Schrauberkurs  nimmt so langsam Gestalt an:
> 
> ...




Cooooooooooooooooooler Eintrag baby 

Wie dekadent?????????????????? Wir leben doch nicht dekadent, nur im Jugendstil 

Der Herr Kuranyi macht mit????? Passt auf Eure Schrauben auf....der klaut alles....

Verpflegung: Pizza, oder??????????????????? Belegen frei nach Schnauze vor Ort und ab in die Röhre, ich wette diesmal passiert das niemandem :kotz:


----------



## icke1 (7. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Verpflegung: Pizza, oder??????????????????? Belegen frei nach Schnauze vor Ort und ab in die Röhre, ich wette diesmal passiert das niemandem :kotz:




Hi.


Also ich hätt dann bitte gerne : Thunfisch - Ananas - und doppelt Mozarella. 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (8. November 2007)

@ volker wart doch erst mal ab was Iris isst vielleicht hat sich das mit deiner Pizza dann erledigt  Montageständer bring ich einen mit. Drehmo-Schlüssel auch gewünscht?


----------



## Delgado (8. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ volker wart doch erst mal ab was Iris isst vielleicht hat sich das mit deiner Pizza dann erledigt  Montageständer bring ich einen mit. Drehmo-Schlüssel auch gewünscht?



Iris nimmt Pansen-Pizza  

Ständer ist gut  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (8. November 2007)

:kotz:  mmmh lecker. Da lob ich mir das Pizza Taxi                                 Vielleicht bringt Sascha seinen Ständer ja auch mit


----------



## RennKröte (8. November 2007)

Stäääääääääääääääääänder????????? Ihr Ferkels!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ihr müsst den Sascha erstmal dazu kreigen dass er am 16. dabei ist, der sagte doch er kann da nicht  

Wieso eigentlich immer Pansen, das war gar kein Pansen, das waren Panhas, aber kein Problem, kann ich ihr besorgen, wenn  sie will


----------



## Solanum (9. November 2007)

*Sascha!!!!

Du bist verpflichtet!!

keine wiederrede!!!​*
reicht das so??

S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (9. November 2007)

Mehrfache Beteiligungen bitte!!!!!!!!! Er überlegt nämlich schon 

Ach, so wie das aussieht kriege ich morgen von ihm die Federgabel eingebaut


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Mehrfache Beteiligungen bitte!!!!!!!!! Er überlegt nämlich schon
> 
> Ach, so wie das aussieht kriege ich morgen von ihm die Federgabel eingebaut



 Du kriegst morgen eine Federgabel eingebaut und ich baue heute mir meine neue Feder ein 
Das wird aber ein weiches und Gelenkschonenderes Wochenende


----------



## RennKröte (9. November 2007)

Naja ich bin mal gespannt ob ich dann echt besser klar komme 

Was mit Dir und Schrauben am 16.????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (9. November 2007)

ne Freitags kann ich immer erst ab 22:30 weg =/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Mehrfache Beteiligungen bitte!!!!!!!!! Er überlegt nämlich schon
> 
> Ach, so wie das aussieht kriege ich morgen von ihm die Federgabel eingebaut



*Sascha?!?!

Du bist verpflichtet!!

Keine Widerrede!!*


----------



## Specialisiert (9. November 2007)

Uiuiui da wird sich der Volker aber freuen.


----------



## Solanum (9. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Uiuiui da wird sich der Volker aber freuen.



??? weil Sascha kommt?? oder weil Petra und Steffan ne neue Federung haben oder wat??

S lanum


----------



## Specialisiert (9. November 2007)

Ne weil Petra Panhas besorgen möchte wenn du es wünschen solltest


----------



## RennKröte (9. November 2007)

Das wird am 16. übrigens der beißende Schraubendieb Hr. Kuranyi sein


----------



## Solanum (9. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ne weil Petra Panhas besorgen möchte wenn du es wünschen solltest



OK!!! VOLKER!!!!! ich nehme noch Bestechungsgeld 

Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (9. November 2007)

Ogottogottogott

da schaut man hier mal 3 Tage nicht rein und dann sowas ))


----------



## RennKröte (9. November 2007)

Tja ja, straffe Fangemeinde der Herr würde ich sagen  geht auch erst um 11h bei Dir morgen????? Iris und Micha haben sich noch nicht weiter geäußert wegen morge?????? Haaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllooooooooooo Ihr beiden????????????????

Sascha kann wohl nur bis 15h


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> da schaut man hier mal 3 Tage nicht rein ....



Das sollte sowieso verboten werden


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Tja ja, straffe Fangemeinde der Herr würde ich sagen  geht auch erst um 11h bei Dir morgen????? Iris und Micha haben sich noch nicht weiter geäußert wegen morge?????? Haaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllooooooooooo Ihr beiden????????????????
> 
> Sascha kann wohl nur bis 15h



Ich werde wohl morgen mal ein paar trockene Stunden abwarten und eine Runde Rennrad fahren.

Aber, .... manchmal kommt es anders ....  

Schaumerma


----------



## RennKröte (9. November 2007)

juttttttttttttttt mer ham ja alle Telefooooooooooon....was mit Isi???? Sonst bin ich mit Sascha ja ganz alleine, da muss ich mich fürchten, so ganz allein im Wald mit ihm


----------



## alphatester (9. November 2007)

KLar 11.00 geht auch, wenn es nicht aus kübeln schüttet


----------



## Solanum (9. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> juttttttttttttttt mer ham ja alle Telefooooooooooon....was mit Isi???? Sonst bin ich mit Sascha ja ganz alleine, da muss ich mich fürchten, so ganz allein im Wald mit ihm



11h?? wo denn??  wetter soll ja zum:kotz: werden....

mal sehen............

hab ja telefon


----------



## RennKröte (9. November 2007)

Naja also erstmal ist ja schrauben angesagt, oder???? Ich muss dann mal ne Runde drehen, egal ob Ihr mitkommt, bin neugierig und wenn es kalt und nass ist, dann werfe ich mich danach in die Badewanne (okay, oder ich fahre nur nach Hause )

Bei Sascha in der Garage, oder Du kommst vorher bei mir vorbei, wir ordern Brötchen und laden uns mal fett selbst zum Frühstück bei Dorty und Sascha ein..


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl morgen mal ein paar trockene Stunden abwarten und eine Runde Rennrad fahren.


Gib mir doch Bescheid wenn's soweit ist, daran hätte ich auch Interesse.

Dabei fällt mir ein, die Rolle steht ja im Trockenen vor der Glotze .


----------



## Specialisiert (9. November 2007)

Wetterprognose für Samstag : Von Hagel getrieben ne Superzeit rausgehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. November 2007)

Mein neues Spielzeug  







Da wird weiter dran gearbeitet, mir fehlt noch so manches Spezialwerkzeug 

*Edit: Was macht der Umbau der Gabel ist das Bike von Rennkröte jetzt endlich kaputt?
Ich hab meine Feder drin und nen paar Lager gefettet 
Morgen gibt es eine Testrunde *


----------



## RennKröte (10. November 2007)

Juppppppppppppppp lady ist mit ner Judy versehen 
habe sie allerdings noch nicht ausgeritten, das mache ich dann morgen, bin mal gespannt ob ich jetzt besser fahren kann, wahrscheinlich fahre ich morgen nur straße???? Mal gucken.... aber meine lady sieht jetzt ganz anders aus und vorne brauchte sie dann auch gleich noch ne V-brake


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Juppppppppppppppp lady ist mit ner Judy versehen
> habe sie allerdings noch nicht ausgeritten, das mache ich dann morgen, bin mal gespannt ob ich jetzt besser fahren kann, wahrscheinlich fahre ich morgen nur straße???? Mal gucken.... aber meine lady sieht jetzt ganz anders aus und vorne brauchte sie dann auch gleich noch ne V-brake :D



 Haste schon einen Zahnarzt Termin wegen neuen Zähnen?


----------



## Specialisiert (10. November 2007)

Bunny Hop Verbot                                                                                           Boh was´en Koffer


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. November 2007)

ne wegen der v Brake und innen Lenker beißen...


----------



## RennKröte (11. November 2007)

Soooooooooooooo Petri gefedert gefahren ist....  Geilomat!!!!!!!!!! Angst ist auch besser, brauch mir nimmer so mulmig sein demnächst (bis zum nächsten Abgang )

Zähne alle heile, mein Beschützer war ja dabei und hat mich immer auf meine neue Bremse aufmerksam gemacht 

Ich sitze jetzt auch höher und hab nicht das Gefühl über zu kippen....jetzt heißt es üben üben üben und viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeel besser werden!!!

(Neeeeeeeee kein Bunny Hop Verbot, muss ich lernen, bin bißchen an Bordsteinen gehüpfelt, langsam ran tasten...)


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooo Petri gefedert gefahren ist....  Geilomat!!!!!!!!!! Angst ist auch besser, brauch mir nimmer so mulmig sein demnächst (bis zum nächsten Abgang )
> 
> Zähne alle heile, mein Beschützer war ja dabei und hat mich immer auf meine neue Bremse aufmerksam gemacht
> 
> ...



Immer Seitwärts drauf Springen, auf dem Bordstein balancieren und dann runter droppen


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2007)

Geile Kiste Stafan ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Geile Kiste Stafan ...


Also bei so einer Begeisterung kann das nur eins zur Folge haben:
Was möchtest du geliehen haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Also bei so einer Begeisterung kann das nur eins zur Folge haben:
> Was möchtest du geliehen haben?



Von den Werkzeugen nix ....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. November 2007)

Bashguard, Sattelstützen, Feder, Loctite, WD40 oder das Gute Hochleistungswälzlagerfett?


----------



## Delgado (12. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Bashguard, Sattelstützen, Feder, Loctite, WD40 oder das Gute Hochleistungswälzlagerfett?



Ich geb's auf ...


----------



## RennKröte (12. November 2007)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee? Den Besitzer oder was?????? Ich meine geliehen haben??????????? 

Mal was anderes, hat wer ne Übersicht wieviele Personen es am Freitag sein werden????
LNB pinnen Micha und ich kann gucken wieviele oder was meinste?????

Wie soll das mit   laufen????

Soll die Kröte alles besorgen und dann Kassensturz? Wenn ja bitte Belagswünsche und Getränke favorisieren, es wäre noch ne Menge Vino und Sekt vorrätig, dann gibt es noch Vodka, Pitu, Rum und Erdbeer Limes und noch ein klitze kleiner Schluck Ramazotti... 

Also, bitte melden...


----------



## Solanum (14. November 2007)

Hi!! ich bin für lekka Pizza!!!

SAsch abesorgt den Teig 
ich bringe Feta, geriebenen Käse und Mozarella mit!!

Petra: wäre es OK wenn Du den Rest besorgst? "Was" entscheidest Du am besten selber!!!! wenn jeder was sagt ist´s total schwer zu koordinieren! Du machst das schon richtig 

....dann rechenen wir zusammen und jeder zahlt....

liebe Grüße und bis Freitag 

Solanum

PS: bei dem ganzen saufzeug kommen aber hoffentlich noch ein paar mehr!!!
wer kommt denn  nu?

Peri, Steffan, das Katzentier, Sascha, Ingo, Micha, Ich....?


----------



## RennKröte (14. November 2007)

Wegen mir, klingt soweit gut....Belagwünsche können bis morgen Abend abgegeben werden, dann ist zu spät 

Iris, Ingo, Stefan, Hr. Kuranyi und ich sind feste...Sascha zu 90%....Micha????? Keine Ahnung, lebt der noch????? Volker???????

Trinkerei???? Andere Wünsche außer die von mir vorhandenen Getränke ebenfalls bis morgen abgeben, auch das was ohne C2 da sein soll....

Klaro, kann ich besorgen, habe ja noch meinen Mann der mir hilft 

Sooooooooooooo dann mal SOS an alle anderen, bitte melden, sonst müsst Ihr verhungern und verdursten falls Ihr kommt 

Braucht noch wer die Adresse bzw ne Wgbeschreibung????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (14. November 2007)

Ja Sonderwunsch  Ich mag nicht trinken und wenns nicht total eingeschneit ist würd ich gern mein rad bei euch im Flur parken.  wobei mit Ständer kann ich bestimmt nicht fahren )


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ja Sonderwunsch  Ich mag nicht trinken und wenns nicht total eingeschneit ist würd ich gern mein rad bei euch im Flur parken.  wobei mit Ständer kann ich bestimmt nicht fahren )



Wir brauchen Deinen alterssenilen Ständer aber   also bitte mitführen!

@Petra, könnten wir evtl. bei Euch Zelten? Wegen C2-Verdunstung und so ...  Sonst muss wieder einer fahren. Stefan hatte übrigens beim letzten Mal die Blitze in Weiden "angelassen". Kömmer das Foto haben? Den Einzahlschein könnt Ihr aber behalten ....  

PS: wg. Planung stand ja alles schon oben und die Pizzaidee ist super.
Kann ich bitte ein Stück Panhas-Pizza bekommen?  ... aber ein sehr Kleines ...

Ramazotti wär auch geil .... mit Eis


----------



## Specialisiert (15. November 2007)

Eyeyey mit Ständer auf dem Rad   naja was tut man nicht alles fürs Kollektiv


----------



## RennKröte (15. November 2007)

Von mir aus kann hier pennen wer will, es stehen insgesamt 5-6 Schlafplätze zur Verfügung, ohne dass jemand auf dem Boden, oder im Zelt übernachten muss...aber wer lieber zelten will 

Was denn jetzt mit Volker???? Werd Dir PANHAS besorgen, wehe Du isst sie nicht... 

So Sweetys dann sach ich mal bis morgen!!! Hoffe wir kriegen das zeitlich alles hin, doofe DGL die, bin ewig on tour...sonst singt Ihr Euch draußen schön warm...


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann hier pennen wer will, es stehen insgesamt 5-6 Schlafplätze zur Verfügung, ohne dass jemand auf dem Boden, oder im Zelt übernachten muss...aber wer lieber zelten will
> 
> Was denn jetzt mit Volker???? Werd Dir PANHAS besorgen, wehe Du isst sie nicht...
> 
> So Sweetys dann sach ich mal bis morgen!!! Hoffe wir kriegen das zeitlich alles hin, doofe DGL die, bin ewig on tour...sonst singt Ihr Euch draußen schön warm...




Hallo Petra,

hetz Dich nicht  wir können uns schon beschäftigen  
Zur Not montieren wir so lange Winterräder ....  oder bauen schon mal Zelte.

Il Presidente Volker wollte sich nochmal melden  Zumal er und das Ganze ja eingebrockt hat  

Soooooo, dann bis heute Abend  ich mach wohl gleich Feierabend   

 

Gruß Micha


----------



## alphatester (19. November 2007)

Morgen @all

Wie sieht es mit einer Samstag und/oder Sonntag-Tour aus? Interesse?
Ich würde mich um die Routenplanung kümmern (um Wipperfürth)

Bitte um rege Beteiligung! Soll ja auch etwas wärmer werden zum WE!


----------



## alphatester (19. November 2007)




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. November 2007)

Der Gabelschaft ist aber nicht ganz gerade abgeschnitten worden ...


----------



## alphatester (19. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft ist aber nicht ganz gerade abgeschnitten worden ...



Wer war denn nicht da? Ohne den Spezialwerkzeugkoffer war es auch nicht einfach!


----------



## Delgado (19. November 2007)

Apropos Sägen, weils so schön war  hat Iris gleich noch ihre Barends mit abgesägt  

@alpha

Geile Bilder  

Meine kommen morgen. Muss jetzt dringend Geburtstag feiern gehen 

Danke an alle und besonders an Petra und Stefan für die Wohnung.

Schade nur, dass Herr Kuranyi nicht auf der Pizza sitzen bleiben wollte; Hatte mich so auf Pizza al gato gefreut   

Gruß

Micha

PS: Die Fortsetzung gibt's Samstag bei Solanum .... wer hat Lust?
Wer sich hier nicht outen will kann auch eine PN schreiben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Die Fortsetzung gibt's Samstag bei Solanum .... wer hat Lust?[/COLOR][/SIZE]



also ich komme!!! 

Grüße S lanum

PS: auch von mir ein DICKES Danke an Petra und Staffan und natürlich an den kleinen Katzen Mann


----------



## RennKröte (19. November 2007)

Huhu..... ja klaro Samstag, aber ich will noch touren, muss da wohl mal was ausprobieren... 

Wer kommt mit??? Tante Issi??? Micha hat ja kein Radel grad.....der kann dann schonmal kochen bis wir ausgehungert ankommen 

Also habe unsere Wohnung gerne zur Verfügung gestellt, aber heimlich verpissen wollen am "Day after" versucht das nie nie niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee wieder!!!!!!

Stefan sagt, die Übernachtungskosten seien an der üblichen Bankverbindung zu begleichen   ??????????????????


----------



## alphatester (19. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also habe unsere Wohnung gerne zur Verfügung gestellt, aber heimlich verpissen wollen am "Day after" versucht das nie nie niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee wieder!!!!!!



Oha 

Ich hab TSCHÖ gesagt; ihr hättet mich aufhalten können


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Oha
> 
> Ich hab TSCHÖ gesagt; ihr hättet mich aufhalten können




Festbinden an Ingos Ständer?


----------



## alphatester (20. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Festbinden an Ingos Ständer?



Ja ist doch ein sehr schöner


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> .... auch von mir ein DICKES Danke an Petra und Staffan und natürlich an den kleinen Katzen Mann



*Nachdem uns die Damen und Sascha eine köstliche Pizza zubereitet haben, ging es mit vereinten Kräften an die Arbeit:*



 

*Apropos Gabelschaft; Der war gerade abgesägt  guckst Du Stefan:*




*... und bevor hier noch jemand meint wir hätten nur die Damen schuften lassen ...:*





*Mist, falsches Bild ... hier also Ingo in Aktion:*





*.... und Solanum beim Entgraten:*





*Gruß & bis Samstag *


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> *Apropos Gabelschaft; Der war gerade abgesägt  guckst Du Stefan:*
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man freihändig einen Gabelschaft gerade absägen kann - wieder was dazugelernt...


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man freihändig einen Gabelschaft gerade absägen kann - wieder was dazugelernt...



Du sicher nicht ....


----------



## on any sunday (20. November 2007)

Grad abgesägte Gabelschäfte werden hoffnungslos überbewertet.  Mal im Ernscht, ob das Teil nun einen mm Versatz hat ist doch vollkommen egal. Hauptsache der Schaft ist nicht zu lang, nicht wahr Herr Delgado.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. November 2007)

aba scheener is scho...
ich empfehle: Syntace Speedcutter 





in der Sanitärausführung: gibt's bei Obi und macht wirklich perfekt gerade Schnitte!




muss man nur noch nen Syntace-Aufkleber draufmachen...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Wer war denn nicht da? Ohne den Spezialwerkzeugkoffer war es auch nicht einfach!



Metermaß oder Lineal und ein Bleistift hätten zu einem geraden Schnitt geführt, dafür braucht man keinen Spezialwerkzeugkoffer. 

Wo ist da was gerade  oder hat der Boden Gefälle?


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2007)

*schmunzel*

Jedenfalls ist der Schaft gerader als er sein müsste .... um dem mal ein Ende zu machen  

Die Mädels waren jedenfalls schwer beschäftigt und alles ist gut   

Samstag bauen wir einen Rahmen auf (incl. Gabelschaft-Kürzen  Hallo Solanum  ), montieren Bremsen bei Solanum und reparieren vtl. Stefans Schaltung ...

Ingo, bringst Du den Kralleneintreiber nochmal mit ... und Deinen Ständer?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## RennKröte (21. November 2007)

Ola, auch mal zu Hause das Krötilein 

Bringe wohl Stefans Radel mit, nur ihn nicht wegen Spätdienst, hoffe er kommt nach 

Wie isset denn mit Tourchen vorher??? Issi sachte kann man machen  Sascha fand die Idee auch ganz nett, aber dann sollte Solanum ihr Bad zur Verfügung stellen, oder eben hinterher die ganze Bude putzen 

Ach Micha, die aller herzlichsten Dankesgrüsse von Claudi (habe gestern geliefert um dem Klapperstorch zuvor zu kommen) Sie hat sich riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeesig gefreut!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ach Micha, die aller herzlichsten Dankesgrüsse von Claudi (habe gestern geliefert um dem Klapperstorch zuvor zu kommen) Sie hat sich riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeesig gefreut!!!!!!!!



Hab' noch'n paar Toys für's nächste Mal ...


----------



## Specialisiert (21. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab' noch'n paar Toys für's nächste Mal ...



Für Petra  Boh gibts denn dann auch Fotos ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (21. November 2007)

mensch leute hier muss man doch soooo aufpassen wegen der strengen zensur


----------



## RennKröte (21. November 2007)

@ Delgado: Da frage ich besser nochmal, gestern sagte sie, gut dass sie nicht so viele Spielsachen bekommen hat bisher. Nicht das Deine Mühe hinterher nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielt....Jani ist übrigens schon seit 1 Woche operiert und hat jetzt die Keramikplatten, geht ihm gut  

@ Specialisiert: Was interessieren Dich denn meine Toys häääääääääääää


----------



## alphatester (21. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> *schmunzel*
> 
> Jedenfalls ist der Schaft gerader als er sein müsste .... um dem mal ein Ende zu machen
> 
> ...



Was um GOTTES WILLEN ist ein Kralleintreiber für ein s.xtoy


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (21. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Was um GOTTES WILLEN ist ein Kralleintreiber für ein s.xtoy



Nicht Krallentreiber sondern Krötentreiber, "Geheim-Code" durschaut


----------



## supasini (22. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Was um GOTTES WILLEN ist ein Kralleintreiber für ein s.xtoy



ich weiß auch nicht, wofür das Loch ist...
aber es heißt auch niht Kralleneintreiber oder gar Kralleintreiber sondern Kralleneinschläger. Ich vermute mal, das kommt asu dem SM/Bondage-Bereich, da deutet auch die Farbe drauf hin...


----------



## Specialisiert (22. November 2007)

@ Specialisiert: Was interessieren Dich denn meine Toys häääääääääääää  [/QUOTE]

Ich hab euch meinen Ständer ja auch zur Verfügung gestellt  also hab dich mal nicht so


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. November 2007)

Wer ist hier wessen Spielzeug, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Specialisiert (22. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Festbinden an Ingos Ständer?



Mmh Bondage  wurde ja schon angeregt


----------



## Delgado (22. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Bah nur Schweinchenthemen hier bis der thread geschlossen wird habt ihr dann davon



Der Thread hat schon Schlimmeres erlebt .....


----------



## RennKröte (22. November 2007)

Man seid Ihr doof....  .... 

Wer behauptet da bitte immer Frauen seien die Laberbacken????? 

@Solanum: Kröte Samstag was mitbringen soll???? Brot oder so für Suppi???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (22. November 2007)

Was wird denn noch an Werkzeug benötigt? Fehlen E-Teile? Hab morgen frei und könnte noch etwas kaufen...
Ich bring dann auch nix zu essen und zu trinken mit 
Oder sind wieder Garnelen erwünscht? Ich kann die auch anders zubereiten


----------



## RennKröte (22. November 2007)

Wie frei wat soll dat dann???? Mensch Mensch Mensch..ok haste wohl mal verdient  
Ich glaube Iris will ne Käse Suppe machen, da passen ja keine Garnelen rein


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2007)

@alphatier, Kralleneintreiber und Ständer ... evtl. Schaltzüge für Stefans Bike. Innen und außen. Frag mal Petra ob die Investition noch lohnt 

@petra, *Du* laberst doch den ganzen Abend am Telefon    

@Getränkedienst, ich will Weizen


----------



## alphatester (23. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @alphatier, Kralleneintreiber und Ständer ... evtl. Schaltzüge für Stefans Bike. Innen und außen. Frag mal Petra ob die Investition noch lohnt
> 
> @petra, *Du* laberst doch den ganzen Abend am Telefon
> 
> @Getränkedienst, ich will Weizen



Ich will auch Weizen. 
Züge kann ich mal einpacken. 
Kralleneintreiber hab ich nicht  
BLEISTIFT UND LINEAL? UM GERADE ABZUSCHNEIDEN?
Ich glaub aber nicht dass sich das lohnt, da noch schaltzuege dranzumachen. er kann ja erstmal mit dem schwarzen fahren...


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ich will auch Weizen.
> Züge kann ich mal einpacken.
> Kralleneintreiber hab ich nicht
> BLEISTIFT UND LINEAL? UM GERADE ABZUSCHNEIDEN?
> Ich glaub aber nicht dass sich das lohnt, da noch schaltzuege dranzumachen. er kann ja erstmal mit dem schwarzen fahren...




Dann üben wir an Stefans Bike gerade Schnitte  bevor wir Solanum an meinen Schaft lassen ...    

Ich denke einmal neue Züge ist noch drin. Evtl. durchgehend verlegt damit's länger hält  Sozusagen als Dank dafür, dass wir seine Wohnung verwüstet haben   

Ingo kannst Du noch mitbringen ... und was Du sonst noch so schleppen kannst.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (23. November 2007)

Hi ihr schraub-willigen 

ich mach mal "Kassensturz"

Es kommen also: die Kröte, dat alphatier, der Tigga, S lanum, .....

INGO!!!! wat is mit Dir??

möchte sonst noch wer?? wir sind _relativ _sozialisiert und würden uns über weitere Ahnungslose freuen!! das ganze findet in Rösrath-Hoffnungstal stat!!!

gibt es Nahrungs wünsche??
ich dacht an einen großen Topf Hachfleich-Lauch-Käse-Suppe! oder es gab schon den Wunsch nach Sauerkrautsuppe!! oder.....nen Auflauf??.........oder.....Kisch?...... oder......Reispfanne?.....oder, oder, oder????

ich besorge Bier!!


freu mich auf reges Erscheinen! (bitte kurz Bescheid geben wegen der Planung)

S  lanum


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi ihr schraub-willingen
> 
> ich mach mal "Kassensturz"
> 
> ...


----------



## Specialisiert (23. November 2007)

Wird bei mir morgen nicht gehen . Kralleneinschläger kann Sascha meinen mitbringen.


----------



## alphatester (23. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Wird bei mir morgen nicht gehen . Kralleneinschläger kann Sascha meinen mitbringen.



und was ist mit deinem ständer?

Ach ne lassen wir das besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (23. November 2007)

Wieso ? Klappt deiner nicht ? Ah ja du bist ja schon was älter  ( ich glaub Pfizer sollte die Pharmaka deiner Wahl haben).


----------



## RennKröte (23. November 2007)

Dat heißt Pharmazeutiker oder auch Pharmakons und steht im Pharmakopöe Du Hupe  , wenn schon dreist auf die Kacke hauen, dann bitte ich um den richtigen Gebrauch von Fremdwörtern


----------



## alphatester (23. November 2007)

@kröte  

danke


----------



## RennKröte (23. November 2007)

Ich gucke das Finale auf´m Lappi, dauert was dat hin und her geschiebe....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ich will auch Weizen.
> Züge kann ich mal einpacken.
> Kralleneintreiber hab ich nicht
> BLEISTIFT UND LINEAL? UM GERADE ABZUSCHNEIDEN?
> Ich glaub aber nicht dass sich das lohnt, da noch schaltzuege dranzumachen. er kann ja erstmal mit dem schwarzen fahren...



  euer Augenmaß ist ja auch fürn Ar***, ähm Popo


----------



## Specialisiert (25. November 2007)

RennKrÃ¶te schrieb:


> Dat heiÃt Pharmazeutiker oder auch Pharmakons und steht im PharmakopÃ¶e Du Hupe  , wenn schon dreist auf die Kacke hauen, dann bitte ich um den richtigen Gebrauch von FremdwÃ¶rtern



Treffer in der Duden-SuchePhar|ma|ka: Pl. von âPharmakon.

Quelle: Duden - Deutsches UniversalwÃ¶rterbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (25. November 2007)

Na das war doch mal ne Schlammschlacht heute... Nächstes mal nehmen wir ne Videokamera mit. Keine Verletzten, kaum Materialschäden und alles wieder sauber  Bis auf die Küche. aber das schaffe ich auch noch. 

Kaum zu glauben was es hier für tiefe Prützen gibt )


----------



## RennKröte (25. November 2007)

Jupppppp fand ich auch total schöööööööööön, vor allem die RaceLady, ich danke Dir!!!!!!! Die will ich  

Ich hatte gar keine Angst mit ihr, auch nicht an den beiden DHs, man kann aus ihr ja auch ein Laufrad machen  

Oooooooooooh wie war die schöööööööööön unsere WE Gestaltung!!!!!!!!

Ja ja diese Killer Pfützen  ich hab ja glücklicher keine erwischt  bei meiner Körpergröße wäre ich da wohl auch ertrunken drin....

Freitag bei Sascha????? Weiter basteln???? War richtig gemütlich bei Iris in der Küche und man man man, wir werden immer besser, so hatten wir doch ein prima 3 Gänge Menü   Leckerchen 

DAAAAAAAAAAAANKE Issi  !!!!


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Na das war doch mal ne Schlammschlacht heute...



Solche Schlammschlachten können, innerhalb kürzester Zeit Innenlager, Kettenblätter, usw. ruinieren ...  

Toll wenn alles XTR kostet ...  

Danke  nochmal für den extrem leckeren Auflauf, Sascha  

.... und S lanum für die tolle Bewirtung


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

War zum Glück nur auf einer Abfahrt tiefer Schlamm, die restliche Strecke war nass aber fahrbar. Danach haben wir dann alles wieder fein saubergemacht und abgeschmiert


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2007)

Ein bischen was hammer am Sonntag auch noch geschafft:













PS: Ich glaub' Solanum will's behalten


----------



## Solanum (26. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Ich glaub' Solanum will's behalten




Ja ja!!!!    das Rad steht bei mir!!! selber schuld 

ich hatte freie Bahn!!! bin heute damit zur Arbeit gefahren!! hattest doch wohl nichts dagegen? oder


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Ja ja!!!!    das Rad steht bei mir!!! selber schuld
> 
> ich hatte freie Bahn!!! bin heute damit zur Arbeit gefahren!! hattest doch wohl nichts dagegen? oder



OHNE KETTE????


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> OHNE KETTE????




Geht ja nur bergab  

Nur zurück wird's lustig  



BTW: Hab mal die Ersatzteilpreise für XTR-Kettenblätter und Lager gechecked    ... und sah mich veranlasst mir eine komplett neue Kurbelgarnitur mit Lagern zu kaufen.

Gab's grad im Angebot bei ActionSports und war *billiger*!!!


----------



## Solanum (26. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> OHNE KETTE????



spielverderber 


S lanum


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

@delgado




bike components de. 3 stück zusammen ca 100 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> spielverderber
> 
> 
> S lanum



wenn du hilfe bergauf brauchst sag bescheid  Der Kombi ist wieder leer...


----------



## supasini (26. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Geht ja nur bergab
> 
> Nur zurück wird's lustig
> 
> ...



guck dir mal die Preise für 970er XTR-Blätter an! Da hab ich mich hingesetzt...
für die Kurbel hab ich komplett 250 bezahlt (mit Werkzeug und allem PiPaPo - das große Blatt soll alleine 135  kosten!


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> guck dir mal die Preise für 970er XTR-Blätter an! Da hab ich mich hingesetzt...
> für die Kurbel hab ich komplett 250 bezahlt (mit Werkzeug und allem PiPaPo - das große Blatt soll alleine 135  kosten!



Deshalb hab ich mir die Kurbel komplett geholt. Reste der Alten gehen zu ebääy.

Dann relativiert sich der Anschaffungspreis nochmal


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> guck dir mal die Preise für 970er XTR-Blätter an! Da hab ich mich hingesetzt...
> für die Kurbel hab ich komplett 250 bezahlt (mit Werkzeug und allem PiPaPo - das große Blatt soll alleine 135  kosten!



@martin, guckst Du:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=80441&sort=1&cat=26&page=1


----------



## supasini (26. November 2007)

danke - hab den verkäufer schon angeschrieben


----------



## RennKröte (26. November 2007)

Och, so sieht das Canyon schon aus...fleißig fleißig....hihihihihi...wußte ich aber gestern schon


----------



## Solanum (26. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> J
> 
> ....Freitag bei Sascha????? Weiter basteln???? War richtig gemütlich bei Iris in der Küche ....



fand ich auch!!! Danke!!!
@ Fortsetzung: Freitag fänd ich super!!! 

 Themen Idee/wunsch: *prävertion*!!! z.B Lager, Züge, Hebel... etc. _vorm _verrosten/verkleben reinigen und fetten 

Solanum


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

Da kann ich sogar ein Bike beisteuern  Nein nicht Stefans. Mein Scott braucht neue Schaltzüge, weil die Aussenhüllen einigermassen verottet sind. 
Dann halte ich mich bis Freitag zurück und werde mal die Garage herrichten
Kalt-Warmes Buffet beim bikebasteln  

@delgado: Weizen, nehme ich an?


----------



## Solanum (26. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Da kann ich sogar ein Bike beisteuern  Nein nicht Stefans. Mein Scott braucht neue Schaltzüge, weil die Aussenhüllen einigermassen verottet sind.
> Dann halte ich mich bis Freitag zurück und werde mal die Garage herrichten
> Kalt-Warmes Buffet beim bikebasteln
> 
> @delgado: Weizen, nehme ich an?



     
ich bringe selbstgebackenen Stollen mit (auf der Arbeit haben wir heute zu acht 1kg davon verspeißt)

oder ist was anderes gewünscht?

S lanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

Jetzt verstehe ich auch langsam was der Titel Fahrtechniktouren und "MEHR" zu bedeuten hat... Mehr Gewicht, mehr essen, mehr trinken )

Dann haben wir ja schon ein Getränk und den Nachtisch  

Sonstiges Verlangen?


----------



## Solanum (26. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich auch langsam was der Titel Fahrtechniktouren und "MEHR" zu bedeuten hat... Mehr Gewicht, mehr essen, mehr trinken )
> 
> Dann haben wir ja schon ein Getränk und den Nachtisch
> 
> Sonstiges Verlangen?



ja !! Gans mit Klößen und Rotkohl  

na gut..... mein Bike bringe ich auch mit! müsste nach den strapazen des Sommers eine sonderpflegebehandlung bekommen....


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

ich dachte eher an was mit fisch... mag jemand kein lachs? der möge sich melden oder schweigen


----------



## RennKröte (26. November 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh Schnucki ist immer noch auf der Arbeit sooooooo spät  wohl wegen de FANTAs später angefangen hhm?????

War lecker Essen gestern 

Aber Sascha sagte Büffet.... Ich mag alles, außer Hühnermägen :kotz:


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ja !! Gans mit Klößen und Rotkohl
> 
> na gut..... mein Bike bringe ich auch mit! müsste nach den strapazen des Sommers eine sonderpflegebehandlung bekommen....



Klingt nach Flutlicht um die Bikes waschen zu können. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere brauchen wir keinen Dampfstrahler, oder?

Sonst baue ich den vorher auf. 

Heiss Wasser und Reiniger wird reichen. 

Ist auf jedenfall alles vorhanden!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. November 2007)

Hallo........

Ich bin jetzt auch hier drin......??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (26. November 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo........
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch hier drin......??????



Guten Tag


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Guten Tag



Guten Tag !!!!

Ingo


----------



## RennKröte (26. November 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo........
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch hier drin......??????




Wat wat wat.........wat willst Du dann hier??????????????   

Vorbei jetzt mit meiner Anonymität und der Zeit meiner REchner Blockade, oder wie sehe ich das jetzt?????????????????????????????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat wat wat.........wat willst Du dann hier??????????????
> 
> Vorbei jetzt mit meiner Anonymität und der Zeit meiner REchner Blockade, oder wie sehe ich das jetzt?????????????????????????????



Moment mal. Noch ist das nicht so weit. Alphatester kann ja viiiiiiiiiiiel erzählen.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. November 2007)

Versteh ich nicht?????????? Huch gerade hier und schon isser shizophren...........


----------



## alphatester (26. November 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Moment mal. Noch ist das nicht so weit. Alphatester kann ja viiiiiiiiiiiel erzählen.


??? Ich ??? was wie wo?


----------



## Specialisiert (26. November 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Guten Tag !!!!
> 
> Ingo


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Da kann ich sogar ein Bike beisteuern  Nein nicht Stefans. Mein Scott braucht neue Schaltzüge, weil die Aussenhüllen einigermassen verottet sind.
> Dann halte ich mich bis Freitag zurück und werde mal die Garage herrichten
> Kalt-Warmes Buffet beim bikebasteln
> 
> @delgado: Weizen, nehme ich an?



Weizen ist super  

Bis Freitag hab ich auch Kurbeln, Innenlager, Cassette und Kette zum Montieren da.

Wenn wir dann noch meine Reifen richtig montieren .... simmer alle beschäftigt  

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Stefan den Weg in's Forum gefunden hat?


----------



## Solanum (27. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> ich dachte eher an was mit fisch... mag jemand kein lachs? der möge sich melden oder schweigen



ich liebe Fisch ....jeglicher Sorte, Form, Farbe und garungszustand 

das mit der Gans war ein Witz!!!! oder dachtest Du ich wollte Dich ab Freitag Vormittag in die Küche Stellen? 
und ich wollte auch nicht mein Rad bei DIr putzen.... hmmmm Du bringst mich auf Ideen.... sondern ich wollte dort mal die Schaltungsgriffe auseinandernehmen, da sich dort keine Einstellschraube mehr regt....und andere Dinge ähnlicher Art!


S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Weizen ist super
> 
> Bis Freitag hab ich auch Kurbeln, Innenlager, Cassette und Kette zum Montieren da.
> 
> ...



Wie waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, was denn mit Deinen Reifen???? Also ich dachte Iris und ich haben beim 2. Versuch ohne Geschantter die Laufrichtung beachtet????? 

Was mach ich denn am Freitag???? Reifen wird mir langsam langweilig.... obwohl...wenn Issi ohne Reifenheber schneller wechselt als ich mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wie waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, was denn mit Deinen Reifen???? Also ich dachte Iris und ich haben beim 2. Versuch ohne Geschantter die Laufrichtung beachtet?????
> 
> Was mach ich denn am Freitag???? Reifen wird mir langsam langweilig.... obwohl...wenn Issi ohne Reifenheber schneller wechselt als ich mit



WIR!!! haben alles richtig gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aber My Lord möchte die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen passend zum Ventil ausgerichtet haben!!!!


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2007)

OOoooooooooh man........soll das Canyon auf den Laufsteg oder was???? Da muss der Besitzer aber noch bißchen wachsen, ich glaube männliche Models müssen so um die 190cm sein 

Auch wenn der Rest passt, wovon Micha ja ausgehen wird  

Bring am Freitag noch dein rotes klebriges Getränk mit und bißchen Vino, weiß eh nicht wer das noch alles trinken soll hier 

Wollt Ihr evtl wieder auf unsere rote Couch im Kinderzimmer????


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> WIR!!! haben alles richtig gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> aber My Lord möchte die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen passend zum Ventil ausgerichtet haben!!!!



Und sauber bitte ... !


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr evtl wieder auf unsere rote Couch im Kinderzimmer????




Wer jetzt  Sascha und ich ..., Ingo und Sascha, .... tbc.


----------



## alphatester (27. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> WIR!!! haben alles richtig gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> aber My Lord möchte die Schriftzüge auf den Reifen passend zum Ventil ausgerichtet haben!!!!



Na das man das überhaupt erwähnen muss. DAS IST DOCH SELbstVErStÄNDLICH


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2007)

Kommt darauf an mit welchem Geschlecht Du vorlieb nehmen willst 

Ingo kann nicht, Sascha hat ja schon im Gebäude neben der Garage nen Schlafplatz, meinste der will neben Ingo schlafen???????

Von mir aus kann bei uns schlafen wer will und in welcher Kombi ist mir auch latte..........


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an mit welchem Geschlecht Du vorlieb nehmen willst
> 
> Ingo kann nicht, Sascha hat ja schon im Gebäude neben der Garage nen Schlafplatz, meinste der will neben Ingo schlafen???????
> 
> Von mir aus kann bei uns schlafen wer will und in welcher Kombi ist mir auch latte..........




Wie wärs denn hiermit?






Wie Ingo kommt nicht  

Erklärung bitte!!!


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2007)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeee?????????? So sollen wir alle neben einander liegen??????? Da habe ich was geggen!!!!!!! Ich will nicht gegrillt und gegessen werden!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wie waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, was denn mit Deinen Reifen???? Also ich dachte Iris und ich haben beim 2. Versuch ohne Geschantter die Laufrichtung beachtet?????
> 
> Was mach ich denn am Freitag???? Reifen wird mir langsam langweilig.... obwohl...wenn Issi ohne Reifenheber schneller wechselt als ich mit




So soll's aussehen:





Am Freitag kannst Du meine Kurbel und Cassette und Kette montieren  

Grillen bezog sich auf den Speiseplan, Torfnase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2007)

Am Freitag kannst Du meine Kurbel und Cassette und Kette montieren  

Grillen bezog sich auf den Speiseplan, Torfnase.[/QUOTE]


Aha........naja, ich kriege ja immer Anleitung.....

Torfnase??? Bin noch nie auf´s Gesicht gefallen!!!!!!!

Wegen mir auch grillen, aber woher kommt im November das Grillgut????


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Wie wär's mit Jagen?


----------



## Specialisiert (27. November 2007)

Wie Ingo kommt nicht  

Erklärung bitte!!! [/QUOTE]

Betriebliche Veranstaltung ( Weihnachtsschlucken ).                      An alle Beteiligten : Samstagsnachmittagstour ?


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Betriebliche Veranstaltung ( Weihnachtsschlucken ).                      An alle Beteiligten : Samstagstour ?




.. und wenn wir eine Woche verschieben. Auf den 07.12.?


----------



## alphatester (27. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> .. und wenn wir eine Woche verschieben. Auf den 07.12.?



Das geht nicht. Hier steht soviel Material in der Garage... Das schaffen wir eh nicht. Nur wenn wir zügig durcharbeiten und uns die Snacks in den Mund legen lassen 

Tour am Samstag? Ingo will am Freitag bei der W-Feier nix trinken... Respekt! 

Ich wäre dabei! Dann sollten ja genug Räder fahrbereit sein....


----------



## RennKröte (27. November 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeee nix mit verschieben, besser noch ´n Termin, ich muss Solanum knuddeln, sonst kreig ich Entzugserscheinungen....

07.12. hhhhm werde ich wahrscheinlich passen müssen, bin ab dem 8.12. wieder auf meiner alten Arbeitsstelle und da ich 3 Monate weg war und mein Chef mir mit Sicherheit einen pinnen muss, werde ich bestimmt nen Doppeldienst am WE reingeknallt kriegen :kotz:

Sicher Samstag Tour!!!!!!!!!!! Ich will keine Ausrede Delgado...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (27. November 2007)

Hier können auch 2-3 Personen schlafen.


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Hier können auch 2-3 Personen schlafen.




Ui fein. 

Komme darauf zurück  

Solanum Du auch?


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

Der tut nix, der will nur spielen


----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

Ja!!


----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Der tut nix, der will nur spielen



ich auch!!


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Der tut nix, der will nur spielen



Ich auch  



BTW: Der Winterpokal fängt an interessant zu werden. Die Letzten werden die Ersten sein


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

Was fällt Dir ein meinen Text zu klauen


----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was fällt Dir ein meinen Text zu klauen



ich war zuerst da


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

da klinke ich mich besser aus


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich war zuerst da




Hier zur Strafe  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> da klinke ich mich besser aus




Wenn Du wieder eingeklinkt bist kannst Du mir mal die Wegbeschreibung zu *m*ir schicken.


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Du wieder eingeklinkt bist kannst Du mir mal die Wegbeschreibung zu Dir schicken.



mit dem Bike? oder mit dem Auto?
Hast Du Navi?


----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> mit dem Bike? oder mit dem Auto?
> Hast Du Navi?



wir laufen!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. November 2007)

wie laufen? Wer 2 Beine hat kann auch Fahrradfahren...


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

weile wegen der fehlenden kette...


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> mit dem Bike? oder mit dem Auto?
> Hast Du Navi?




Danke für die Adresse  
Irgendwie komisch nur das Ergebnis  

Solanum erkennst Du was?


----------



## mike_tgif (28. November 2007)

Klugschei$$modus AN:

Da wo steht "Carrer d'Atenes" steht--> Links neben dem Carrer.

Klugschei$$modus: AUS


Viele Grüße ins Oberbergische!


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

Viele Grüße zurück  

Vielleicht kommst Du ja mit  

BTW: Wie läuft das Geschäft mit dem Intimschmuck  






Klugscheißer


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> wie laufen? Wer 2 Beine hat kann auch Fahrradfahren...



Müssen nicht zwingend zwei sein:

http://www.bike2b.com/380-Das_Unmoegliche_moeglich_machen-,e_51120,r_5231.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. November 2007)

okay also noch ein Grund weniger zu laufen sondern zu radeln


----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> okay also noch ein Grund weniger zu laufen sondern zu radeln



na gut! wir kommen mit dem Auto


----------



## mike_tgif (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Viele Grüße zurück
> 
> Vielleicht kommst Du ja mit
> 
> BTW: Wie läuft das Geschäft mit dem Intimschmuck


Werde leider nicht mitkommen - habe doch viel vor im nächsten Jahr! 
Vielleicht klappt das aber mal wieder mit gemeinsamer Köperertüchtigung - Du weißt schon, gell? 

Der Intimschmuck und seine Käuferschaft laufen gut 
Die jeweilige Auswahl ist groß!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Weizen ist super
> 
> Bis Freitag hab ich auch Kurbeln, Innenlager, Cassette und Kette zum Montieren da.
> 
> ...



Ja. Ich bin es wirklich  

Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das Richtige getan habe. 

Hier geht es ja um alles. Aber um die eigentliche Sache geht das hier nicht....

OOOOOOOOOOOOder


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Aber um die eigentliche Sache geht das hier nicht....
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOder



Was ist die eigentliche Sache?


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was ist die eigentliche Sache?



Ich hoffe auch, dass uns mal jemand auf den richtigen Weg bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch, dass uns mal jemand auf den richtigen Weg bringt



und Du meinest Stefan sei da geeignet??

naja ... ich weis nicht... 

Grüßlies


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

hmmm ichweissesauchnich
aber man soll ja die hoffnung nicht aufgeben


----------



## Solanum (28. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> hmmm ichweissesauchnich
> aber man soll ja die hoffnung nicht aufgeben



ja Du hast Recht!!!

man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben! rischtisch!!
eine eben gute Weisheit lautet: 
"Vorfreude ist die schöneste Freude"...

also in dem Sinne:
lasst uns an Freitag denken und uns "vorfreuen" 

das macht sicher bessere Menschen aus uns 

S lanum


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

@stefan
Kannste denn am Samstag mitfahren? Ich mein wegen der Vorfreude...


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

Das war ja auch eine philosophische Frage  

Lieber Stefan  ,

natürlich soll es grundsätzlich bei all unserem Tun im Großen und Ganzen um's Radfahren und den damit verbundenen Tätigkeiten und Ereignisse gehen  

Das mag manchmal etwas unüberschaubar wirken, trifft aber immer wieder das ursprüngliche Thema.

Letztlich bringen uns Touren, Schrauberevents, Erste-Hilfe-Kurse, BGS-Events, Fahrtechnik-Kurse, DIHMB-Diskussionen, Vereinsgründungen in Hennef love: ), Bike-Urlaube, Renn-Berichte, 24h-Rennen, Marathons, Weihnachtsfeiern, Winterpokalteams, usw. immer wieder zum Ausgangs-Thema zurück.

Auch wenn es manchmal etwas abzuschweifen droht  , simmer immer hart an der Sache.

Die ausufernste Form der Auseinandersetzung mit dem Biken ist hier einzusehen. Fängt harmlos an, aber dann .....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=187855&highlight=Fl%E4%E4tdropteam



Irgendwelche Einsprüche?   ..... nein ..... Irgendjemand? ... nein ...


Danke!


----------



## Delgado (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die ausufernste Form der Auseinandersetzung mit dem Biken ist hier einzusehen. Fängt harmlos an, aber dann .....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=187855&highlight=Fl%E4%E4tdropteam



Damals gab's auch schon Schrauberparties:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2386670&postcount=687


----------



## RennKröte (28. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das war ja auch eine philosophische Frage
> 
> Lieber Stefan  ,
> 
> ...



Ola. mal einen Tag lang arbeiten und man hat hier gleich seitenweise Text zu lesen...man man man 

Apropos...wann und wo machen wir denn die *WEIHNACHTSFEIER* ????? Muss ja auch meine Plätzchenparade unter die Leute bringen  

Ach im übrigen, Freitag werde ich mich wohl vorwiegend mit Räder polieren beschäftigen....da stehen 2 Cubes in der Garage vomn Alphamännchen, da nur einer der Fahrer Freitag vor Ort sein wird...


----------



## RennKröte (28. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> wie laufen? Wer 2 Beine hat kann auch Fahrradfahren...



Dann radel Du gefälligst mal als ERSTER nach Wipp zum Schrauben Männlein, wir wollen Deine große Klappe life und in Farbe testen, mal gucken ob Du uns standhalten kannst...bzw. mir!!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Dann radel Du gefälligst mal als ERSTER nach Wipp zum Schrauben Männlein, wir wollen Deine große Klappe life und in Farbe testen, mal gucken ob Du uns standhalten kannst...bzw. mir!!!!



Willst du für mich kochen   damit du mir meine Klappe Stopfen kannst


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Willst du für mich kochen   damit du mir mein lappe Stopfen kannst


Falls RK biken meint: Du bist doch schon mal mit Delgado u.a. gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (28. November 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeee......meine in der Tat einfach nur Yoahs "zuckersüßes" Großmaul.... 

Wie ich kochen??? Sascha macht essen, der kann das mega gut 

Wenn man den  Yoah in Natura sieht, dann ist das voll der *brave ruhige **Jungspunt* und hier im Forum haut der so auf die Kacke..ach egal...der hat eh nicht den Mumm zu uns zu kommen


----------



## alphatester (28. November 2007)

Ein paar Beispiele 





















Und falls wir noch Zeit haben, die neue Hightech Lampe


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeee......meine in der Tat einfach nur Yoahs "zuckersüßes" Großmaul....
> 
> Wie ich kochen??? Sascha macht essen, der kann das mega gut
> 
> Wenn man den  Yoah in Natura sieht, dann ist das voll der *brave ruhige **Jungspunt* und hier im Forum haut der so auf die Kacke..ach egal...der hat eh nicht den Mumm zu uns zu kommen



Mit Mut hat das nichts zu tun, da hab ich vor anderen Sachen durchaus mehr Angst z.B. Lange Berge, 8std radtouren ohne ein ordentliches Klo..., Sandhügeln und alles ab S3, da bibberts und vor diversen Tieren  aber vor Euch

(ausgeschlossen Delgadini, der ist zu schnell, vor dem könnte ich selbst wenn ich wollte nicht auf faire Weise davon fahren...)

Außerdem bin ich Freitags immer erst ab 22:30 zu Hause...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeee......meine in der Tat einfach nur Yoahs "zuckersüßes" Großmaul....
> 
> Wie ich kochen??? Sascha macht essen, der kann das mega gut
> 
> Wenn man den  Yoah in Natura sieht, dann ist das voll der *brave ruhige **Jungspunt* und hier im Forum haut der so auf die Kacke..ach egal...der hat eh nicht den Mumm zu uns zu kommen


Wenn ihr uns zu zweit einladet, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir überall hinkommen...
(was ist eigentlich der Sinn der übermäßig vielen Vokale und Satzzeichen...?)


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeee......meine in der Tat einfach nur Yoahs "zuckersüßes" Großmaul....
> 
> Wie ich kochen??? Sascha macht essen, der kann das mega gut
> 
> Wenn man den  Yoah in Natura sieht, dann ist das voll der *brave ruhige **Jungspunt* und hier im Forum haut der so auf die Kacke..ach egal...der hat eh nicht den Mumm zu uns zu kommen



Wer ist den in Echt so wie im Forum ....?  

Also ich nicht, Stefan nicht, Bernd nicht, .... tbc.  und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2007)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.



Machst Du mal ...


----------



## Solanum (29. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.
> 
> 
> 
> Machst Du mal ...



OK, OK! schon erledigt!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. November 2007)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wenn ihr uns zu zweit einladet, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass wir überall hinkommen...
> (was ist eigentlich der Sinn der übermäßig vielen Vokale und Satzzeichen...?)



Genau, das Dreamteam kann nur gemeinsam antreten


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Genau, das Dreamteam kann nur gemeinsam antreten



Kommt Ihr im Fummel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr im Fummel?



Bernd kommt im schlichten CC Fummel und ich natürlich im untertriebenen DH look...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. November 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Bernd kommt im schlichten CC Fummel...


 Form follows function...


----------



## Delgado (29. November 2007)

Brauche mal 1 Paar V-Brake-Bremskörper für HR.

Ab LX-Qualität aufwärts und billich  ... evtl. auch Deore  

Danke!


----------



## alphatester (29. November 2007)

Nabend @all
ich brauche mal ein paar meldungen, von denen die hier morgen erscheinen werden. geht um essensplanung und bereitstellung der kaltgetränke


----------



## Solanum (29. November 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Nabend @all
> ich brauche mal ein paar meldungen, von denen die hier morgen erscheinen werden. geht um essensplanung und bereitstellung der kaltgetränke



ICH!!!

soll ich außer Stollen was mitbringen?? wann gehts los?

freu!! freu!! freu!!!


----------



## alphatester (29. November 2007)

gute laune reicht dann  Das können wir eh nicht aufessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (29. November 2007)

ICH!!!! Und im übrigen auch: Wann??? Kann gegen 18h in Wipp sein und Dir dann auch helfen 

Denke sind zu 4. Ingo und Stefan können nicht und sonst mag uns ja niemand 

Haste ne Ahnung was ich alles essen kann wenn ich mich anstrenge


----------



## alphatester (29. November 2007)

Ja klar hab ich ne Ahnung  rezept verrate ich aber besser nicht... so ab 18 uhr ist okay.


----------



## RennKröte (29. November 2007)

Wird es kalt in der Garage, muss ich noch was einpacken zum Anziehen


----------



## alphatester (29. November 2007)

Ich mach direkt die Heizung an. aber richtig "warm" wird es eher nicht  Also ne Jacke oder ein dicker Pulli wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2007)

Ich komme auch ..


----------



## alphatester (30. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich komme auch ..



schön


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ICH!!!
> 
> soll ich außer Stollen was mitbringen?? wann gehts los?
> 
> freu!! freu!! freu!!!



Bring den Igel mit!

Kleine Notoperation kömmer sicher einschieben.

Sozusagen eine _Vorab-DIMB-Erste-Hilfe-Veranstaltung-für-Angefahrene-Wildtiere_  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## RennKröte (30. November 2007)

Hääääääääääääääääääää was denn wie denn wo denn: Igel mitbringen????


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Hääääääääääääääääääää was denn wie denn wo denn: Igel mitbringen????



Hast wohl lang nisch mehr mit Iris geschnackelt  

Sie fährt jeden Morgen an nem Igel auf Krücken und appen Bein vorbei und will den jetzt retten .....

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## RennKröte (30. November 2007)

Gut kombiniert Watson, ich glaube wir haben seit Sonntag nicht mehr gequatscht, die arbeitet so lange  

Ich darf ja noch nicht so lange aufbleiben 

Bis spähhhhhhhäääätaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (30. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sie fährt jeden Morgen an nem Igel auf Krücken und appen Bein vorbei und will den jetzt retten .....
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt



   

...ich hoffe ich bekomme noch die Gelegenheit! und wenn ich sie bekomme, dann werde ich ihn vermutlich zum einschläfern zum Arzt bringen müssen ...

oder weis wer was ne Igel oberschenkel Amputation so kostet... zumal das Tierchen nur  geschätzte 300g wiegt 

Jemand Interesse im Falle des Falles zu spenden?? werde mir auch von dem Geld keine Renovierungen leisten ....


Solanum


----------



## RennKröte (30. November 2007)

Ja sicher, Leben retten, bin ich immer für... vieleicht können wir ihn ja zusammen suchen gehen und retten???? Siehst Du den regelmäßig an der gleichen Stelle????

Aber ich glaube bei wilden Tieren, arbeiten Tierärzte schon mal ehrenamtlich 

Wehe Ihr verarscht mich hier wieder und der ist schon lange tot


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wehe Ihr verarscht mich hier wieder und der ist schon lange tot



Wieso wieder?   


Aber mal alle Sentimentalitäten beiseite .... wir sollten ihn Schlachten und Grillen bevor er das Zeitliche segnet ...


----------



## Solanum (30. November 2007)

nein! ich hoffe nicht das der schon tot ist!! 

ich treffe beinahe jeden Morgen einne Igel! als ich Micha davon erzählte stellte er die Frage die ich mir schon vor ein-zwei Wochen hätte stellen müssen!

"warum ist der noch nicht im Winterschlaf?"

tja beim nächsten Treffen hab ich angehalten! er hat mich süß angekuckt und als ich ihn anfasssen wollte brav zusammen gekugelt!

dann hab ich ihn mit genauer betrachtet und mir ist aufgefallen, dass 1. er sehr klein ist! und 2. da ein Knochen (Hüftknochen) aus dem Tierchen piekst!... wollte ihn mitnehmen, aber in der Tirikottasche macht der sich nicht so gut  hab ihm versprochen mich um ihn zu kümmen (lacht mich nur aus...)
jetzt fahre ich mit Rucksack und Box durch die Gegend und warte auf ein baldiges erneutes Treffen! habe ihn zuvon mindestens schon 10 mal getroffen! jeden morgen eigentlich! heute war ich aber besonders früh! offensichtlich zu früh für den kleinen Mann.... oder er ist tot...

Micha und ich werden wohl nochmal suchen gehen! oder Tiggachen ?

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> nein! ich hoffe nicht das der schon tot ist!!
> 
> ich treffe beinahe jeden Morgen einne Igel! als ich Micha davon erzählte stellte er die Frage die ich mir schon vor ein-zwei Wochen hätte stellen müssen!
> 
> ...



Ich spende was für ihn.


----------



## Solanum (30. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieso wieder?
> 
> 
> Aber mal alle Sentimentalitäten beiseite .... wir sollten ihn Schlachten und Grillen bevor er das Zeitliche segnet ...



is doch nix dran!! außerden stinkt das appe Bein bestimmt!


----------



## icke1 (30. November 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich spende was für ihn.




Dehspieß und Gewürze???


----------



## Delgado (30. November 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Dehspieß und Gewürze???




Wie pietätlos ist das denn?  

Mach mal lieber Kohle für den Doc locka!


----------



## alphatester (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach ne Bike-Kneipe auf. Den Geruch habe ich schon mal aus der Garage konserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Ooooooooooh Bike Kneipe find ich prima, wir hatten ja Freitag sogar nen Überraschungsgast.... 

Schön dass Du da warst Volker  

Habe auch gerne mein Essen geteilt!!!!! Das war prima Alphamännchen


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ooooooooooh Bike Kneipe find ich prima, wir hatten ja Freitag sogar nen Überraschungsgast....
> 
> Schön dass Du da warst Volker
> 
> Habe auch gerne mein Essen geteilt!!!!! Das war prima Alphamännchen



Ja angenehme Überrschungen sind immer juut 
Jetzt geht das mit der Luft in der Garage wieder... hab was länger gelüftet


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ja angenehme Überrschungen sind immer juut
> Jetzt geht das mit der Luft in der Garage wieder... hab was länger gelüftet




Versteh ich nicht, wieso hat das da so gemüffelt??? Bier, oder Rauch oder beides...ich dachte immer Du kannst nicht so gut riechen????


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, wieso hat das da so gemüffelt??? Bier, oder Rauch oder beides...ich dachte immer Du kannst nicht so gut riechen????



dich vielleicht nicht 

Lag wohl an den Kipen auf dem Boden... Ich hab mal einen Aschenbecher für die Sportler unter uns organisiert.. dann muss ich mich nicht immer bücken


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Werd mal nicht frech hier ja....nicht Kröte riechen Du Mistkäfer....dann parfumiere ich mich demnächst so dass es Dir übel wird, dann kannste mich riechen und in die Werkzeugtasche pack ich MakeUp und Nagellack und so....dann kannste mal gucken...jawohl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Böser Mann   und Dich verteidige ich auch noch


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Werd mal nicht frech hier ja....nicht Kröte riechen Du Mistkäfer....dann parfumiere ich mich demnächst so dass es Dir übel wird, dann kannste mich riechen und in die Werkzeugtasche pack ich MakeUp und Nagellack und so....dann kannste mal gucken...jawohl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Böser Mann   und Dich verteidige ich auch noch



du willst doch das :kotz:nicht etwa verantworten ... mitten auf die strecke pfui... dann muss ich ja noch einen schminkspiegel für die racelady auftreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> du willst doch das :kotz:nicht etwa verantworten ... mitten auf die strecke pfui... dann muss ich ja noch einen schminkspiegel für die racelady auftreiben



Und ob...ich verantworte alles was ich tue  
Wär mal was Schlamm Bike und Schminkspiegel, kriegt Volker dann nen Aschenbecher an sein Sofa   

Gibts eigentlich noch was zu Schrauben??????? Oder denken wir uns was neues aus die Tage????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Dezember 2007)

Möchte wer aus meiner Felge die 8 raus machen, ist nur 1 cm Seitenschlag


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Und ob...ich verantworte alles was ich tue
> Wär mal was Schlamm Bike und Schminkspiegel, kriegt Volker dann nen Aschenbecher an sein Sofa
> 
> Gibts eigentlich noch was zu Schrauben??????? Oder denken wir uns was neues aus die Tage????



was war denn das thema dieses WE? ich habs vergessen... 
ich muss nur noch schaltzuege montieren aber das eilt nicht
das bmw ist ja bei ibäy und dann brauch ich ja ein winterbike
Fällt wem was ein? Themenschwerpunkte? Suchtprävention? Wunddesinfektion? Gehirnwäschen?

Volker kriegt dann noch ne Kotztüte montiert wg panhas


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Möchte wer aus meiner Felge die 8 raus machen, ist nur 1 cm Seitenschlag



Och uns Bubi is da.........  Alles roger???? Und schon wieder hast Dich nicht zu uns getraut Du *WEICHEI*


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Möchte wer aus meiner Felge die 8 raus machen, ist nur 1 cm Seitenschlag



8 + 1 = 9

Kannste haben!


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Lachs, Garnelen, Rosmarin Kartoffeln, Zitronen Melisse und selbstgebackener Stollen.... also das waren mir fast die liebsten Themen an diesem WE...die anderen verrate ich nicht, die waren mir noch lieber.... 

Wie Winterbike??? Also quasi neues bauen, as soon as possible


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> 8 + 1 = 9
> 
> Kannste haben!



FÃ¼r 9â¬ super, wann kommst du hier mit dem ZentrierstÃ¤nder hin?
Anfahrt etc. ist jawohl schon bei den 9â¬ mit drinne...

Und nein nicht Weichei sondern Fahrradfahrer, die KTWR Tour durfte man nicht verpassen!


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Lachs, Garnelen, Rosmarin Kartoffeln, Zitronen Melisse und selbstgebackener Stollen.... also das waren mir fast die liebsten Themen an diesem WE...die anderen verrate ich nicht, die waren mir noch lieber....
> 
> Wie Winterbike??? Also quasi neues bauen, as soon as possible



ja richtig, allerdings kann auch sein das ich eins kpl. kaufe. nachher hab ich ne appe bremse


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Nu komm, das war einmalig und haben alle schon lange vergessen!!!!!!

Auf wat für ner Tour war da das Bubilie???? Geth die bis nachts um 2h oder wie???


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nu komm, das war einmalig und haben alle schon lange vergessen!!!!!!
> 
> Auf wat für ner Tour war da das Bubilie???? Geth die bis nachts um 2h oder wie???



wann wäre ein termin?
Themensammlung bis MIttwoch! Dann sehen wir mal ob sich noch ein Treffen lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nu komm, das war einmalig und haben alle schon lange vergessen!!!!!!
> 
> Auf wat für ner Tour war da das Bubilie???? Geth die bis nachts um 2h oder wie???



Nee da war ich Heute und Freitag war ich erst um 22:30 zu Hause und um 1h nachts im Bett, da ich samstag mein motorad geputzt und fotografiert habe und meine Fahrrad auf 20SAG hochsetzen musste und ein anderes Bike auch noch reparieren musste und ein auto musste ich auch noch reparieren.
Ich hab keine Zeit zum schlemmen und gemeinschafts Schrauben 
Ihc hab es halt nicht so gut wie ihr...


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Also unabhängig von nem nächsten Termin, wie wäre denn ein Weihnachtsbrunch am 26.12. bei Kröte und Aushilfsfahrer?????

Thema bis Mittwoch: Hhhhhhhhhm, Igel OP, oder Karaoke......oder Schneeballschlacht?????????? 

Sooooooooooo Mann ruft!!!


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Nee da war ich Heute und Freitag war ich erst um 22:30 zu Hause und um 1h nachts im Bett, da ich samstag mein motorad geputzt und fotografiert habe und meine Fahrrad auf 20SAG hochsetzen musste und ein anderes Bike auch noch reparieren musste und ein auto musste ich auch noch reparieren.
> Ich hab keine Zeit zum schlemmen und gemeinschafts Schrauben
> Ihc hab es halt nicht so gut wie ihr...



DU MEINST DAS IST EIN VERGÜGEN?

Harte Arbeit sag ich dir! Kannste also beim nächsten mal ruhig mitkommen...


----------



## RennKröte (2. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Nee da war ich Heute und Freitag war ich erst um 22:30 zu Hause und um 1h nachts im Bett, da ich samstag mein motorad geputzt und fotografiert habe und meine Fahrrad auf 20SAG hochsetzen musste und ein anderes Bike auch noch reparieren musste und ein auto musste ich auch noch reparieren.
> Ich hab keine Zeit zum schlemmen und gemeinschafts Schrauben
> Ihc hab es halt nicht so gut wie ihr...



Stimmt, wir haben Freunde


----------



## icke1 (2. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Werd mal nicht frech hier ja....nicht Kröte riechen Du Mistkäfer....dann parfumiere ich mich demnächst so dass es Dir übel wird, dann kannste mich riechen und in die Werkzeugtasche pack ich MakeUp und Nagellack und so....dann kannste mal gucken...jawohl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Böser Mann   und Dich verteidige ich auch noch



Hi Ihr lieben.

Erst mal das wichtigste : Das Essen war ein Gedicht ( danke Petra für die Hälfte die du entbehren konntest  )
 Der Abend war super lustig  

Nun aber zum eigentlichen : In Sachen Parfüm kann uns Iris bestimmt einen Erfahrungsbericht liefern, nachdem irgend so ein junger Schniffling Sie mit so nem KatzenWasWeißIch eingesprüht hat     . ( UnschuldigInDieEckeGuck  )


Gruß

Volker


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr lieben.
> 
> Erst mal das wichtigste : Das Essen war ein Gedicht ( danke Petra für die Hälfte die du entbehren konntest  )
> Der Abend war super lustig
> ...



KAtzenhabmichliebspry ich hatte in der küche katzenhabmichnichtliebspray als gegenmittel 

das blöde für dich ist jetzt nur, dass du für ein halbes essen, einen sack leute einladen musst


----------



## icke1 (2. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> KAtzenhabmichliebspry ich hatte in der küche katzenhabmichnichtliebspray als gegenmittel
> 
> das blöde für dich ist jetzt nur, dass du für ein halbes essen, einen sack leute einladen musst




Hmmm , das ist ärgerlich    Hatte mich so auf den Bericht von Iris über rollige Katzen gefreut  

Kein Thema, nehmen wir mal den Klassischen 80l Sack. Mal schauen wie viele Leute dort reinpassen    . Machen wir demnächst aber mal ( Tendiere da evtl. ins Frühjahr weil dann können wir ne BGSS Aktion machen  


Grüße

Volker


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hmmm , das ist ärgerlich    Hatte mich so auf den Bericht von Iris über rollige Katzen gefreut
> 
> Kein Thema, nehmen wir mal den Klassischen 80l Sack. Mal schauen wie viele Leute dort reinpassen    . Machen wir demnächst aber mal ( Tendiere da evtl. ins Frühjahr weil dann können wir ne BGSS Aktion machen
> 
> ...



BGSS = Barbeque Grillen Sauf Session?


----------



## icke1 (2. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> BGSS = Barbeque Grillen Sauf Session?




Fast richtig 
BikenGrillenSchraubenSaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Fast richtig
> BikenGrillenSchraubenSaufen



beim 2. s war ich nicht sicher 

Lass uns das mal im auge behalten!


----------



## alphatester (2. Dezember 2007)

neues bike bauen hat sich erledigt


----------



## Solanum (3. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> neues bike bauen hat sich erledigt



aha!!! was haste gekauft???....Info bitte!!!


Nochmal aller herzlichsten Dank für den echt coolen Abend! war sehr schön bei Dir ....lekka....

wir müssen und nochmal treffen! Petra und ich müssen ja noch Michas Reifen verdrehen ..... wichtige Aufgabe!! findet ihr nicht auch? also wenn das kein Grund zum Treffen ist, dann weis ich es nicht!

Grüße und einen guten Start in die Woche 

PS: für Volker muss ich mir noch ne Revanche überlegen !


----------



## Delgado (3. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hmmm , das ist ärgerlich    Hatte mich so auf den Bericht von Iris über rollige Katzen gefreut




Allso meine Rolligkeit hielt sich, dank des Katzenejakulats, in Grenzen :kotz:


----------



## Delgado (3. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hi Ihr lieben.
> 
> Erst mal das wichtigste : Das Essen war ein Gedicht ( danke Petra für die Hälfte die du entbehren konntest  )
> Der Abend war super lustig



Das Essen war richtig klasse.

Danke an Sascha  , aber auch für alles Andere. Endlich ist mein Bike mal (fast) fertig geworden.

@Volker, dann BGSSS  
@Petra, Wewihnachtsbrunch bin ich unbedingt für   

Bringe auch mein Bike für den ersten Umbau wieder mit ...


----------



## icke1 (3. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Volker, dann BGSSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (3. Dezember 2007)

Ne ne ne...Bike hat Weihnachten mal Sendepause, da ist Melancholie angesagt und sich lieb halten, da bin ich für....ich mein, wenn man sonst nicht so die tolle Familienfeier haben wird  

Ich denke da hat sich schon der richtige Haufen zusammen gefunden....

@Alphamännchen: Nu sach schon, was hast Du für ne neue Kiste????
@Volker: Was ist denn in 9 Tagen bitte??? Wirst Du Papa   Wie erst im Frühjahr BSSG???? Das ist viel zu lange, bis dahin hast Du Dich 10mal vom Acker gemacht....

Morgen erfahre ich wie ich am WE Dienst schieben muss....kann evtl sein, dass ich dann für dieses WE aus den Planungen raus bin, zumindest nur kurz anwesend, nicht bis in die Puppen quasi....falls ich Bereitschaft habe, kann ich  nicht weit weg...aber Ingo wär ja auch mal dran...apropos...

Ingoooooooooooooooooooooooo.....where are you, everything allright??? Big Hug... von Kröte


----------



## icke1 (3. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @Volker: Was ist denn in 9 Tagen bitte??? Wirst Du Papa   Wie erst im Frühjahr BSSG???? Das ist viel zu lange, bis dahin hast Du Dich 10mal vom Acker gemacht....



Nene Papa werden fällt aus   , hab ich irgendwie keine Nerven für  . Dann kommt "ES" *freu*   (Wenn´s da ist setz ich mal ein Bild rein)


Naja, von mir aus können wir auch im Winter Grillen und Zelten, hab ich auch kein Problem mit. Das einzige das Schwimmen im Fluss könnte unangenehm werden . Wie sieht es denn mit euren Zelten aus? Habt ihr dafür auch die passende Heizung  .


Grüße

Volker


----------



## RennKröte (3. Dezember 2007)

WEr wie was?????????? Ich ein Zelt  Ich bin ein Nestschläfer... 

Und wenn ich draußen schlafen muss, dann unter freien Sternenhimmel, ist auch viel schöner   

_naja ne andere Wahl hätte ich auch gar nicht _

Aber das gilt auf jeden als Argument....


----------



## Specialisiert (3. Dezember 2007)

Ihr sucht doch nur wieder nen Grund fürs sa.. ähh schrauben .  @kröte mmh Sternhimmel ist fürn A.... glaub mir ;-)


----------



## Specialisiert (3. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das Essen war richtig klasse.
> 
> Danke an Sascha  , aber auch für alles Andere. Endlich ist mein Bike mal (fast) fertig geworden.
> 
> ...



Ich plan ja auch ein BGSS ( was ist BGSSS ?? )im Frühjahr. Wehe es kommt dann jemand ohne Rad da zur Abwechselung mal wieder gefahren wird.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

Fand ich gar nicht, was denn ohne Zelt doof???? Mag das, blöd sind nur Hunde die sich nachts losreißen und Rehe fangen wollen... 

Zack, natürlich hab ich von Samstag an direkt ne Woche Bereitschaft, das heißt ich muss innerhalb von 20 Minuten auf der Arbeit sein können, nix mit biken 

Gesellschaftliche Events kann ich wahrnehmen, sofern im Radius....aber Samstag hab ich Früh und Sonntag Doppel- bzw Teildienst...

Na wenn überhaupt wer Lust hat am WE was zu organisieren?????

Weihnachtsbrunch geht klar von uns aus....habe die gesamte Woche frei. Dafür fällt Silvester Party aus....

Soooooooooooo alles gemerkt


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Dezember 2007)

Mal sehen WE ne kleine Tour wenn sich der Winter was zurückhält


----------



## alphatester (4. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Mal sehen WE ne kleine Tour wenn sich der Winter was zurückhält



Gute Idee! Nur wenss trocken ist  Will ja mein Winterbike nicht schmutzig machen!


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Mal sehen WE ne kleine Tour wenn sich der Winter was zurückhält



Winter  ist mir egal! aber der Matsch:kotz: ....

abba mach ma!
Solanum


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2007)

oh!! die Familie is online... freu!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (4. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> oh!! die Familie is online... freu!!!!!



nicht wahr )) 

Abends klappt das meist besser


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Abends klappt das meist besser



abba ich will nich immer Abends arbeiten ! hab doch nur hier Internet!...

S lanum


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Dezember 2007)

Gepflegten Guten Abend


----------



## RennKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

KuckKuck Spatzerl, alles gut mit Dir???


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Dezember 2007)

wer was Ich ?


----------



## RennKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja klaro Du, ich habe Dich (leider) mega lange nicht gesehen und gehört und hier warst jetzt auch nicht mehr so oft...

Zitat Solanum: Wir sind doch eine Familie


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2007)

oh jetzt fehlt nur noch Delgado 
dann simma komplett!

so! abba isch bin nu wech 
muss noch Heim radln

bis die Tage meine liebe Familie 

S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> abba ich will nich immer Abends arbeiten ! hab doch nur hier Internet!...
> 
> S lanum



Glaub ich Dir, aber wenn Du noch auf die Ernte warten musst  
Wie lange brauchen se denn noch, Deine Schützlinge???


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Glaub ich Dir, aber wenn Du noch auf die Ernte warten musst
> Wie lange brauchen se denn noch, Deine Schützlinge???



sind fertig, hab grad geerntet! und in der Wartezeit war ich einweng sporteln...

So abba nu fahr ich los

byby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (4. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> oh jetzt fehlt nur noch Delgado
> dann simma komplett!
> 
> so! abba isch bin nu wech
> ...


fahr vürsüchtig und nich so schnelle umme ecken


----------



## RennKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja fahr vorsichtig Schnucki...und nicht dass Du das mit dem sporten übertreibst und im Graben landest.... 

Ich meine 50-60km tägl. radeln und dann noch Fitness Studio, pass schön auf Dich auf 

Gut, dann war die Ernte ja erfolgreich 

Bis morgen, oder bis später....


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja fahr vorsichtig Schnucki...und nicht dass Du das mit dem sporten übertreibst und im Graben landest....
> 
> Ich meine 50-60km tägl. radeln und dann noch Fitness Studio, pass schön auf Dich auf
> 
> ...



jaja bin vorsichtig, und nich schnelle ume Ecke 

das is nicht täglich! aber 3mal die Woche!...sonst sinds weniger!

und das mit dem Fitness Studio hat der Doc. gesagt is für den Rücken...

so nun mus ich aber wirklich los 
byby


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> KuckKuck Spatzerl, alles gut mit Dir???



 hey du machst mir mein Image kaputt  . Aber klar alles dran und fit. Aber hier wird soviel geschrieben die letzte Zeit da kommt mann gar nicht mehr nach.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> hey du machst mir mein Image kaputt  . Aber klar alles dran und fit. Aber hier wird soviel geschrieben die letzte Zeit da kommt mann gar nicht mehr nach.



Da hilft gar nicht erst eins zu haben, ich hab auch keins     
Wenn ich hier ein Image kaputt mache, dann das vom Yoah....   

Da hilft nur lesen, lesen, lesen und bei uns bleiben Honey


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (4. Dezember 2007)

I image my own opinion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (5. Dezember 2007)

Hier kann doch keiner Englisch...man man man.... 

Wunderschönen guten Morgen an die Familie


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Dezember 2007)

Gute Nacht past wohl eher...


----------



## alphatester (5. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Gute Nacht past wohl eher...



Hört sich wohl nach Nachtschicht an... dann schlaf mal gut


----------



## alphatester (5. Dezember 2007)

mir fällt ein, ich habe gestern einen Termin gemacht zum biken 

Juni 2008 Fleissig eintragen


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2007)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## RennKröte (5. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> mir fällt ein, ich habe gestern einen Termin gemacht zum biken
> 
> Juni 2008 Fleissig eintragen



Nöööööööööö is klar, was glubst denn Du wie fit wir da sein werden   

Naja Wurst, ich bin gepinnt, Ingo auch....

Waaaaaaaaaaarum so weit im voraus??? Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> sind fertig, hab grad geerntet! und in der Wartezeit war ich einweng sporteln...
> 
> So abba nu fahr ich los
> 
> byby




Von was sprecht ihr?

Jemand 'ne Canabis-Plantage im Büro


----------



## RennKröte (5. Dezember 2007)

Ne im Keller, wie viel????

LMB Termin von Sascha im Juni


----------



## alphatester (5. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ne im Keller, wie viel????
> 
> LMB Termin von Sascha im Juni



Na mal sehen wer dann dabei ist ))
LOS ANMELDEN


----------



## Solanum (5. Dezember 2007)

hab mich angemeldet!!

erinnert mich aber vorher nochmal dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (5. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nöööööööööö is klar, was glubst denn Du wie fit wir da sein werden
> 
> Naja Wurst, ich bin gepinnt, Ingo auch....
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaarum so weit im voraus??? Versteh ich nicht...



Aufhören zu rauchen und dann passt das


----------



## Specialisiert (5. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich nicht getraut zu fragen


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2007)

Frag ruhig .....


----------



## alphatester (5. Dezember 2007)

klappt ja  Wo ist Volker?!


----------



## Delgado (5. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> klappt ja  Wo ist Volker?!



Ich wusste, dass ich was vergessen habe .... wo sind die Handschellen-Schlüssel


----------



## icke1 (5. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> klappt ja  Wo ist Volker?!



Hier.

Was muss ich da lesen ? Tempo SCHNELL   

Ich hasse schnell   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## alphatester (5. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hier.
> 
> Was muss ich da lesen ? Tempo SCHNELL
> 
> ...



Jetzt hast DU eine faire Chance, schnell zu werden


----------



## Specialisiert (5. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Frag ruhig .....



Du Iris was baust denn du so an ? Doping ?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (5. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Ich hasse schnell
> ...


Volker, Du hasst auch "mittel" - oder hast Du (endlich) das Rauchen aufgegeben...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2007)

Kommt  , Volker ist schon schneller geworden


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Du Iris was baust denn du so an ? Doping ?



ich "baue" Eschiarichia coli und Pichia pastoris an....genmanipuliert ersteht sich!
nach erfolgter Tierquälerei werden sie mit 2,7 kbar zerquetscht, und aus dem Zellbrei isoliere ich das Enzym: "Nitrat reduktase"...

kannste Dir ja mal spritzen! wer weis vieleicht ist das ja irgendwie toll!....hmmm.... aber danach könnte ich aus Deinem Blut Antikörper gewinnen 

S lanum


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kommt  , Volker ist schon schneller geworden



wobei?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

beim schieben


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (6. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... schneller geworden





Solanum schrieb:


> wobei?





Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> beim schieben


...


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

ich wollte am Samstag mal ein Toürchen Dabringhausen/wermelskirchen/Solingen raussuchen! weis noch nicht so recht wos hergehen soll...
aber folgend könnten wir das Wochenende drauf  die Tour ja mal fahren!
werde meine Eltern fragen ob wir bei denen hinterher die Räder abspritzen dürfen...wenns Sommer wäre könnten wir da sicher auch grillen, aber.....
jemand Lust?

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich bis dahin meine neue Felge habe könnte ich euch eine schöne tour anbieten


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> wenn ich bis dahin meine neue Felge habe könnte ich euch eine schöne tour anbieten



...komme(n) auch gerne mal bei Dir mit...

....bist aber auch so zum Mitfahren eingeladen!

 keine Konkurenzveranstaltung hier! 

S lanum


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

ich hab es ja nur Angeboten damit du nicht suchen musst, allerdings wäre es bei mir Wermelskirchen -> Solingen -> Altenberg -> Wermlskirchen


----------



## alphatester (6. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich wollte am Samstag mal ein Toürchen Dabringhausen/wermelskirchen/Solingen raussuchen! weis noch nicht so recht wos hergehen soll...
> aber folgend könnten wir das Wochenende drauf  die Tour ja mal fahren!
> werde meine Eltern fragen ob wir bei denen hinterher die Räder abspritzen dürfen...wenns Sommer wäre könnten wir da sicher auch grillen, aber.....
> jemand Lust?
> ...



Ich auch


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ich hab es ja nur Angeboten damit du nicht suchen musst, allerdings wäre es bei mir Wermelskirchen -> Solingen -> Altenberg -> Wermlskirchen



ach so! danke!
 bei mir wird es sicher auch ne Tour mit Start=Ziel! (Eltern zum Radabspritzen=Wermelskirchen) wollte nur das Gebiet eingrenzen!

also eigentlich kenne ich mich da gut aus! bin da ca 10 Jahre lang mit meinem Pferd durch die Gegend geritten. oft auch 6h Touren, da kommt man schon rum!
(...waren das Zeiten als man noch soooviel Zeit hatte... seuftz)

also sollte das "suchen" eigentlich kein Problem sein! ich kann nur nie!!!! die dauer/kilometer abschätzen. Außerdem möchte ich einige Wege unbedingt nochmal fahren, und muss erst vor Ort überlegen wie ich die am sinnvollsten hintereinanderreihe.  Wenn ich dann mit anderen fahre fühle ich mich verantwortlich und fühle mich nur sicher wenn ich 100% weis wo ich her will...daher die "Alleinevortour"

S lanum


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich





alphatester schrieb:


> Ich auch





aufein!


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich "baue" Eschiarichia coli und Pichia pastoris an....genmanipuliert ersteht sich!
> nach erfolgter Tierquälerei werden sie mit 2,7 kbar zerquetscht, und aus dem Zellbrei isoliere ich das Enzym: "Nitrat reduktase"...
> 
> kannste Dir ja mal spritzen! wer weis vieleicht ist das ja irgendwie toll!....hmmm.... aber danach könnte ich aus Deinem Blut Antikörper gewinnen
> ...



Ah ja . Machte mir schon Sorgen aber bis auf mir was spritzen zu wollen  scheints ja harmlos zu sein . Netter Versuch die Konkurrenz   auszuschalten.


----------



## Solanum (6. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ah ja . Machte mir schon Sorgen aber bis auf mir was spritzen zu wollen  scheints ja harmlos zu sein . Netter Versuch die Konkurrenz   auszuschalten.



Konkurenz?? wo?

S lanum


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

Pfff !! Lass dich mal überraschen ! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann am WE nirgends mitfahren  ich dachte vieleicht fahrt Ihr hier und kommt mich nach der Tour auf nen Kaffee, Weizen etc besuchen....

So vereinsame ich wohl mutterseelen allein zu Hause  

Der Aushilfsfahrer ist auf Weihnachtsfeiern und im Nachtdienst....wer rettet mich denn jetzt aus meiner Einsamkeit


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich kann am WE nirgends mitfahren  ich dachte vieleicht fahrt Ihr hier und kommt mich nach der Tour auf nen Kaffee, Weizen etc besuchen....
> 
> So vereinsame ich wohl mutterseelen allein zu Hause
> 
> Der Aushilfsfahrer ist auf Weihnachtsfeiern und im Nachtdienst....wer rettet mich denn jetzt aus meiner Einsamkeit



1. Zitat aus Simpsons: Ha-Haaa
2. Neue Felge ist montiert  
3. Torxnuss beim Bremsscheiben festziehen abgebrochen...
4. Softshell-Jacke vom Aldi besorgt
5. Solanum sucht nur Frauentouren aus  (da braucht man keinen Schnellspanner)


----------



## RennKröte (6. Dezember 2007)

Hirsel, ich hab Bereitschaftsdienst und kann nicht auf´s Bike.... 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, erwähnte das einige Einträge vorher.... 

Männer...nie hören se zu!!!! (bzw. Bubis auf dem Weg zum Manne  )


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Hirsel, ich hab Bereitschaftsdienst und kann nicht auf´s Bike....
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, erwähnte das einige Einträge vorher....
> 
> Männer...nie hören se zu!!!! (bzw. Bubis auf dem Weg zum Manne  )



Nur das "HA HAAA" war dir gewitmet wer Schlussfolgern kann...
frauen fühlen sich auch bei jedem Satz angesprochen...


----------



## RennKröte (6. Dezember 2007)

Und was ist mit dem Spruch, dass Solanum eh nur Frauentouren anbietet????

Hhhhhhhhhhm, sach schon....werd hier nicht frech zu unserm Flöckchen, dann kannste was erleben Du pöser Pursche 

Klaro Frauen fühlen sich immer angesprochen, wir sind ja auch die Schwatzbacken unter den homo sapiens


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Spruch, dass Solanum eh nur Frauentouren anbietet????
> 
> Hhhhhhhhhhm, sach schon....werd hier nicht frech zu unserm Flöckchen, dann kannste was erleben Du pöser Pursche
> 
> Klaro Frauen fühlen sich immer angesprochen, wir sind ja auch die Schwatzbacken unter den homo sapiens



 ja welche randgruppe ist den letztes mal den letzten trail nicht mitgefahren die frauen...


----------



## alphatester (6. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ja welche randgruppe ist den letztes mal den letzten trail nicht mitgefahren die frauen...



ICH mische mich da ja nur ungern ein! Aber wer ist mit Fullface Helm, Protectoren equiped und Federweg jenseits 170mm gefahren? Wer mit nem STARRBIKE und noch Schmerzen vom letzten bösen Abflug, den du ?Leider? nicht bekommen hast....

Bleibt mal nett hier!!!!!

DANKE.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> ICH mische mich da ja nur ungern ein! Aber wer ist mit Fullface Helm, Protectoren equiped und Federweg jenseits 170mm gefahren? Wer mit nem STARRBIKE und noch Schmerzen vom letzten bösen Abflug, den du ?Leider? nicht bekommen hast....
> 
> Bleibt mal nett hier!!!!!
> 
> DANKE.



1. Memme, ich stänker hier wie ich will  
2a. Federweg vorne 160 hinten 150
2b. da waren noch die alten abstimmungen d.h. harte Feder für 120KG und vorne je holm 1bar vorspanndruck, das entsprach = 0cm SAG das ist fast wie Starrgabel und genutzt wurden davon nicht mal 50% bei der Tour  dafür ging es aber schön berghoch 
3. mit alten Verletzungen wird hier nicht geprahlt 
4. Ich zitiere Bernd aus Holz: lernen sie ernst zu nehmen was ernst zunehmen ist.

PS: ich mische dich ungern ein ähm auf; Fausttanz gefällig?

und noch zu den Protectoren:

Fullface schützt nicht vor dummheit, abers vor den Folgen der vorhandenen dummheit


----------



## alphatester (6. Dezember 2007)

@Solanum
Wann ist wo Treffpunkt? Ich fahr gerne ne Mädchen-Tour
Mach nicht soo früh dann reisen wir mit den Bikes an  Oder Ingo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> @Solanum
> Wann ist wo Treffpunkt? Ich fahr gerne ne Mädchen-Tour
> Mach nicht soo früh dann reisen wir mit den Bikes an  Oder Ingo?



nun lenk hier nicht vom Thema ab hier geht es um einen auszutragenen Fausttanz


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

ihr beide fahrt hinter mir beim nächsten mal. Ist mir lieber  Dann seh ich zwar nix vom Faustkampf dafür fall ich aber auch nicht drüber


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

den tragen wir erst nach der tour aus


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

Geringeres Verletzungsrisiko da schon aufgewärmte Muskulatur. Clever.  Ich bring Popcorn mit. Wer Ohren abbeist wird sofort disqualifiziert !!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte aber gerne ein schoko popkorn


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du das nach dem Kampf noch essen kannst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

ich trag doch fullface


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

Wie Helm ? Auch noch Handschuhe ? Ihr Memmen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (6. Dezember 2007)

handschuhe mit carbon an den knöcheln, die Ausrüstung ist auf meiner seite


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Dezember 2007)

ich dachte da mehr an sowas wie den Fight Club


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Kann man hier eigentlich auch Verbote der Mitsprache aussprechen????

Wenn nicht ist Ignoranz eine geeignete Methode....

Übertreib das hier mal nicht Bubilein, fang an zu denken....!!!!


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Kann man hier eigentlich auch Verbote der Mitsprache aussprechen????
> 
> Wenn nicht ist Ignoranz eine geeignete Methode....
> 
> Übertreib das hier mal nicht Bubilein, fang an zu denken....!!!!



Genau das ist oft falsch verstanden  

Kannst Du nämlich nicht!

Wenn Dir was nicht passt lässt Du's einfach. Tut ja keinem weh ...   

Wünsche allerseits ein schönes Wochenende. Werde mich mal auf Weihnachtsfeiern umschauen, ob das was für mich ist


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Dezember 2007)

^^


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Also Stefan, jetzt mal ehrlich, so ein bißchen scherzen und große Klappe haben ist ja ganz süß, aber meinst Du nicht, dass Du Dich hier auf ein Niveau begibst, wo es den Leuten dann auch mal reicht  ????

Überleg mal, nicht bei jedem kommt das alles hier so noch als Spaß rüber....

Ich meine, nicht dass Du Dich irgendwann mal wunderst wie wir uns auf ner gemeinsamen Tour Dir gegenüber verhalten.... 

Mittler Weile denke ich schon fast Du leidest unter ADS (Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom), so dass Du gar nicht mehr anders kannst als provokant rum zu palawern... 

Nur so wie ich Dich kennen gelernt habe, hast Du das in keinster Weise nötig, wir fanden Dich denke ich alle richtig nett!!!!! 

Naja, mach was Du willst... Schade um Dich!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Dezember 2007)

@ rennkröte  ich weiß zwar nicht was das mit "ADS" zu tun haben soll, da die Symptome definitiv dagegen sprechen, ich war ganz aufmerksam bei der Sache und hab nicht aufgehört zu stänkern und mich auch nicht desinteressiert verhalten.
Also Schlussfolgere ich mal, dass du "DAS" hast
De-Analytisches-Syndrom, mach dir nix draus nicht jede kann Schlussfolgern 
  und lernen Sie Ernst zu nehmen was Ernst zunehmen ist und lesen sie bitte die Sätze alle gut durch evtl. sogar 2 mal, ansonsten kann es passieren, dass man von einem Buch oder einen Film den Sinn nicht so ganz versteht.


und nun höre ich auf, bevor hier noch mehr rumheulen wegen den paar Wattebäuschen  

PS: wenigstens hat der Spezialisierte die zusammen hängenden Sätze richtig interpretiert 
 (bevor Mißverständnisse auftauchen er hat es nicht ernst genommen, dass will ich damit ausdrücken  )


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde jetzt nicht mit Dir philosophieren wie sich ADS äußert.....aus den verschiedensten Gründen.....

Was ist denn Deiner Meinung nach das was Deine Mitmenschen in dieses Verhalten interpretieren werden, welches Du hier an den Tag legst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Dezember 2007)

wie gesagt:  "i image my own opinon, not yours"


----------



## Specialisiert (7. Dezember 2007)

Sacht mal kennt ihr autogenes Training oder Yoga. Das wär doch mal was für ne DIMB Veranstaltung. So zur Vorbereitung bei Rennen ; Beruhigung in der IBC zur Entspannung halt


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Och Yoga...da muss man ähnlich beweglich sein wie im Kamasutra....da sich meine körperlichen Aktivitäten letzlich aufs Biken beschränken.... 

Aber netter Versuch.....

Ich favorisiere da andere Coping Strategien....


----------



## Specialisiert (7. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Och Yoga...da muss man ähnlich beweglich sein wie im Kamasutra....da sich meine körperlichen Aktivitäten letzlich aufs Biken beschränken....
> 
> nicht gut sich nur auf eine Sportart zu konzentrieren !


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> RennKröte schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Och Yoga...da muss man ähnlich beweglich sein wie im Kamasutra....da sich meine körperlichen Aktivitäten letzlich aufs Biken beschränken....
> ...


----------



## Specialisiert (7. Dezember 2007)

aber du konntest während der übung nicht tippen.siehste schon beruhigt


----------



## Specialisiert (7. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Och Yoga...da muss man ähnlich beweglich sein wie im Kamasutra....
> 
> Zu mehr reicht dann aber die Zeit nicht, das kennt man doch oder????
> 
> Die Zeit muss man haben


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Dezember 2007)

ich sag nur Klettern ist ein optimaler alternativ sport.
Seid dem ich das regel mässig mache, komme ich bei den Serpentinen auch besser durch, da einfach schulter und unterarm kraft genug da ist und rückenschmerzen hab ich auch kaum noch dadurch, nur zu empfehlen


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Na klar, ich habe die Übung getippt...und ich bin hier alles andere als ruhig...ich bin nur ruhig wenn ich schlafe....und tippe ich im Schlaf????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (7. Dezember 2007)

@ kröte da bist du bestimmt auch nicht ruhiger kriegst es nur nicht mit  





@ stefan Ist Klettern auch gut für Kamasutra ?


----------



## RennKröte (7. Dezember 2007)

Was soll das denn jetzt heißen.... 
Hast Du irgendwelche Insider Informationen über mein Schlafverhalten, oder komische Ideen 

Was machst Du denn wenn Du schläfst??? Ich meine so wegen des Aspekts von sich auf andere zu schließen...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ kröte da bist du bestimmt auch nicht ruhiger kriegst es nur nicht mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei stellung 68 und 74 hlft es ungemein und im schlaf bin ich aktiver als wenn ich arbeite oder vorm pc sitze ich träume immer vom sport dann trample und schlage ich um mich

PS: natoll jetzt bin ich wieder wach und top fit, wer hat lust mich nach köln innen underground zu fahren?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (8. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt heißen....
> Hast Du irgendwelche Insider Informationen über mein Schlafverhalten, oder komische Ideen
> 
> Was machst Du denn wenn Du schläfst??? Ich meine so wegen des Aspekts von sich auf andere zu schließen...



Also ich hab auch keine Insiderinformationen. Aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass du im Schlaf immer ruhig bist............ooooooooooooooooddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RennKröte (9. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch keine Insiderinformationen. Aber ich glaub auch nicht, dass du im Schlaf immer ruhig bist............ooooooooooooooooddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Ich glaube das weiß hier keiner besser als Du...


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ... wer hat lust mich nach köln innen underground zu fahren?



Gut, dass Du nicht in's Underground wolltest ...  


Warst Du denn noch unterwegs? Wo? Wie war's?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (10. Dezember 2007)

Wunderschönen Wochenstart der ganzen Familie 

Habe schon seit ner Stunde Feierabend 

Wie sieht denn Eure abendliche Planung fürs kommende WE aus????

Soll ich für Euch ????? Nebenbei können wir ja die Reifen von Tigga schöööööööööööööööööööön in die Reihe puzzeln....


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wunderschönen Wochenstart der ganzen Familie
> 
> Habe schon seit ner Stunde Feierabend
> 
> ...




Wunderschönen Wochenstart   

Du hast ja gut reden..... Bei dir ist ja schon WE, na ja fast  

.....aber das hast du Dir auch verdient......

Ich schließe mich trotzdem den Grüßen der Rennkröte an.......und am WE würde ich auch deine Kochkünste genießen....Was ist mit den anderen.......Loooooooooooooos aaaaaaaantworten


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2007)

Grüße von der arbeitenden Fraktion    


Wie wär's denn am WE mit Indoor-Mountainbiking?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Grüße von der arbeitenden Fraktion
> 
> 
> Wie wär's denn am WE mit Indoor-Mountainbiking?



Jaaaa suuuuuuuper. Das passt. Habe gestern ne Half Pipe bei Ebay ersteigert.


Die steht ab morgen im Schlafzimmer


----------



## Solanum (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi ihr!

finde die Idee mit dem Wochehende super! 
mag mich aber noch nicht festlegen 

...habe übrigens noch keine Tour rausgesucht! müssen wir eben doch spontan vorort gucken wo wir lang wollen! 

Grüßelies
Solanum

PS:der erste Tag der Woche ist schon fast geschfft... pühhhhh es sind nur noch 4 übrig !!!


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Jaaaa suuuuuuuper. Das passt. Habe gestern ne Half Pipe bei Ebay ersteigert.
> 
> 
> Die steht ab morgen im Schlafzimmer




Kömmer nisch 'nen Parcours bei Euch unter der Brücke aufbauen ... bischen Fahrtechnik üben, Bike-Limbo, Rundenrekord-Fahren, .... Kiste Bier dabei usw.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kömmer nisch 'nen Parcours bei Euch unter der Brücke aufbauen ... bischen Fahrtechnik üben, Bike-Limbo, Rundenrekord-Fahren, .... Kiste Bier dabei usw.




Unter Brücke. Na klar. da haben wir ja mächtig platz und können uns richtig austoben...........


Müssen nur auf die Maibach, Lamborghini und Aston Martin aufpassen die dort ständig parken..........


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi ihr!
> 
> finde die Idee mit dem Wochehende super!
> mag mich aber noch nicht festlegen
> ...



Noch vier Tage......da darf man gar nicht dran denken.........

Rennkröte muß die Woche theoretisch noch ganze 4,75 h 
(in Worten STUNDEN) raushauen


----------



## Solanum (10. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Noch vier Tage......da darf man gar nicht dran denken.........
> 
> Rennkröte muß die Woche theoretisch noch ganze 4,75 h
> (in Worten STUNDEN) raushauen



 

will auch


----------



## RennKröte (10. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi ihr!
> 
> finde die Idee mit dem Wochehende super!
> mag mich aber noch nicht festlegen
> ...




Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee nicht festlegen wollen Was kann denn besser sein als wir alle beieinander 

Theoretisch 4,75h    praktisch muss ich auch bis Freitag, aber heute und Mi. nur bis 10.30h, fange wohl gemerkt auch nicht vor 7.30h an 

Naja, aber dafür habe ich mir auch 3 Blasen gerudert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (10. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee nicht festlegen wollen Was kann denn besser sein als wir alle beieinander
> 
> Theoretisch 4,75h    praktisch muss ich auch bis Freitag, aber heute und Mi. nur bis 10.30h, fange wohl gemerkt auch nicht vor 7.30h an
> 
> Naja, aber dafür habe ich mir auch 3 Blasen gerudert



Rudern?? alternative Sportarten hä??


----------



## Solanum (10. Dezember 2007)

@ all:

hab da mal ne Frage:
wie ist das eigentlich mit auf dem Bike telefonieren (headset) bzw. Musik hören?

Mit headset darf ich im Auto doch telefonieren? oder nicht? auf dem Bike auf der Straße auch?
was darf man, wie darf man, wann darf man??

 

Solanum


----------



## Montana (10. Dezember 2007)

Hoffe mal, Du lockst jetzt damit nicht den .....  ..... an 





Solanum schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage:
> wie ist das eigentlich mit auf dem Bike telefonieren (headset) bzw. Musik hören?
> ...


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2007)

Montana schrieb:


> Hoffe mal, Du lockst jetzt damit nicht den .....  ..... an



Wenn das nicht mal eine gute Frage fÃ¼r den Rechtsreferenten der DIMB ist? 

ADFC-Statment dazu:

 Auch ist das Walkman- oder Discman-HÃ¶ren wÃ¤hrend der Radfahrt nicht gÃ¤nzlich verboten. Eine Vorschrift regelt jedoch, dass âdie akustische Wahrnehmung nicht beeintrÃ¤chtigt werden darf". Der Knopf im Ohr muss also entsprechend leise eingestellt sein.
Das gilt allerdings nicht fÃ¼r die Benutzung von Mobiltelefonen. * Wer sein Handy liebt, der schiebt* - oder steht. Seit dem 1. April kostet die * Handynutzung wÃ¤hrend des Radfahrens 25 Euro Strafe*.

Aber nur im Geltungsbereich der StVO.


----------



## mike_tgif (10. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> hab da mal ne Frage:
> wie ist das eigentlich mit auf dem Bike telefonieren (headset) bzw. Musik hören?
> ...


 
http://www.n-tv.de/765777.html

http://www.golem.de/0010/10417.html

und

*Beim Radeln möglichst keine Musik hören*

*Bremen*  Beim Radeln sollte möglichst keine Musik über Ohrstöpsel gehört werden.
Das Telefonieren mit dem Handy über eine Freisprecheinrichtung sei ebenfalls nicht empfehlenswert, sagte Bettina Cibulski vom Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad-Club (ADFC) in Bremen.Zwar sei die Straßenverkehrsordnung (StVO) in Sachen Kopfhörer-Musik beim Fahrrad fahren »ein bisschen schwammig«. Es heißt darin laut Bettina Cibulski nur, jeder Fahrzeugführer sei dafür verantwortlich, dass sein Gehör nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Wenn der MP3- oder CD-Spieler leise genug gestellt wird, sei das der Fall.
»Aber wenn ein Unfall passiert, wird man dann immer zumindest eine Mitschuld kriegen«, sagt die Expertin vom ADFC. Denn der Nachweis, dass die Musik tatsächlich nur leise gelaufen ist und daher die Konzentration nicht gelitten hat, lasse sich im Ernstfall nur sehr schwer erbringen.
Handy-Telefonate während der Fahrt unter Zuhilfenahme einer Freisprecheinrichtung sind dagegen laut StVO erlaubt, wie Bettina Cibulski erläutert. »Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass es deutlich angenehmer ist, zum Telefonieren anzuhalten.«
© dpa  Meldung vom 23.06.2006


Hoffe, dass das hilfreich ist.


----------



## Solanum (10. Dezember 2007)

Danke ihr!!


da steht: 
Wer eine *Freisprecheinrichtung egal welcher Art * benutzt, kann sich auch künftig ungeniert durch Telefonate vom Verkehrsgeschehen ablenken lassen. 

_das _hieße ich darf??
oder ist ein headset keine Freisprecheinrichtung??

aber wenn die Handy_nutzung_ 25 kostet? _dann _wäre es verboten!

??


----------



## RennKröte (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich verstehe das hier auch so als wenn man das ungetrost tun kann...beides MP3 und Handy, frage mal den Aushilfsfahrer...der muss das ja ganz genau wissen, bzw er liest das selbst und sagt was....

Doof ist nur immer wenn dann mal was passiert, dann ist das bestimmt ähnlich wie nur einen Fissel C2 im Blut zu haben, dann hat man gleich die Teilschuld....


----------



## alphatester (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub es gibt eine Bikeshort von Pearl Izumi. Mit eingebautem MP3 Player und Bluetooth als Freisprechanlage. Die Bedientasten sind am linken Hosenbein in den Stoff integriert. 
Im Träger ist ein Mikro. 
Wenn es klingelt geht die Musik aus und man kann den Anruf über die Tasten im Stoff annehmen und höhrt dann den Anruf über den MP3 Player.
Ich denke das ist ne gescheite und sichere Lösung. Natürlich nicht sooo preiswert


----------



## RennKröte (10. Dezember 2007)

So so...das denkst du nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (10. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> So so...das denkst du nur...


----------



## RennKröte (10. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Rudern?? alternative Sportarten hä??



Yes alternativ....mit Bereitschaft is ja nix mit biken   

Ist ganz gut, trainiert alles...Arme, Beine, Rücken und schult die gesamte Körperhaltung finde ich. Außerdem verbrennt man auf dem Rudergerät von allen anderen die meiste Energie... 

Tja, nur Handschuhe wären bei 45 Min. echt von Vorteil gewesen, nix kann ich ohne meinen Körper zu mißhandeln


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu Büchel .... also mir gefällts:

http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=72556&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=652


----------



## alphatester (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu Büchel .... also mir gefällts:
> 
> http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=72556&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=652


----------



## Solanum (11. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Ich glaub es gibt eine Bikeshort von Pearl Izumi. Mit eingebautem MP3 Player und Bluetooth als Freisprechanlage. Die Bedientasten sind am linken Hosenbein in den Stoff integriert.
> Im Träger ist ein Mikro.
> Wenn es klingelt geht die Musik aus und man kann den Anruf über die Tasten im Stoff annehmen und höhrt dann den Anruf über den MP3 Player.
> Ich denke das ist ne gescheite und sichere Lösung. Natürlich nicht sooo preiswert



also alles _genauso _wie mit Headset! nur mit Kabel!...
ich hätte Sorge eine solche Hose zu waschen!....

Grüßlies


----------



## Solanum (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu Büchel .... also mir gefällts:
> 
> http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=72556&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=652



mir auch 

PS: ich hatte Nummer 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> mir auch
> 
> PS: ich hatte Nummer 500



Ich hätte Deinen Link ja auch geposted. 
Aber da Dir Deine Beine nicht gefallen ....  ... hab ich's gelassen ...


----------



## Solanum (11. Dezember 2007)

soll ich das jetzt lustig finden oder was dachtest Du Dir dabei??


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Also mir gefallen sie


----------



## alphatester (11. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> also alles _genauso _wie mit Headset! nur mit Kabel!...
> ich hätte Sorge eine solche Hose zu waschen!....
> 
> Grüßlies



Sie hat sogar den Trockner überlebt


----------



## RennKröte (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag zu Büchel .... also mir gefällts:
> 
> http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=72556&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=652



 

Also...ich weiß ja nicht wie ich mal so was Steiles fahren soll, auch wenn es nur so ein kleines Stückchen ist     

Wer übt das denn jetzt mal *soooooooooooooooooooo lange* mit mir bis ich das kann.... man oh!!!


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also...ich weiß ja nicht wie ich mal so was Steiles fahren soll, auch wenn es nur so ein kleines Stückchen ist
> 
> Wer übt das denn jetzt mal *soooooooooooooooooooo lange* mit mir bis ich das kann.... man oh!!!




Machen wir in Kürze.

Eine sehr kurze Tour, wo wir nur Übungs-Schwerpunkte anfahren und uns rein auf Fahrtechnik konzentrieren.
Auf jeden Fall hängen wir Dir die Bremszüge aus. Überhaupt der größte Fehler beim Biken diese Scheißbremserei 







Ich sag dann rechtzeitig Bescheid  

Ich hoffe nur, dass es bald mal friert oder sonst irgendwie trocken wird ...  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

@Petra, guck ma et Irris kannn dat auch:





@Volki, räum schomma den Steinbruch auf


----------



## RennKröte (11. Dezember 2007)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeee das ist nicht sooooooooooooo steil wie Dein Bild....so kann ich auch schon...


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeee das ist nicht sooooooooooooo steil wie Dein Bild....so kann ich auch schon...




Die Damenstrecke war einfacher  Guckst Du:

http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=75526&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=500


----------



## Solanum (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Damenstrecke war einfacher  Guckst Du:
> 
> http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=75526&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=500



stimmt nicht!!*schmoll*

die Strecken waren 100% identisch!   

und das Bild ist ca 4 m NACH der egentlichen "Abfahrt"

Schmollanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> stimmt nicht!!*schmoll*
> 
> die Strecken waren 100% identisch!
> 
> Schmollanum



S lanum,

ich hab's gern, wenn Du Dich so aufregst


----------



## Specialisiert (12. Dezember 2007)

Man merkt so langsam die Winterpause.


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2007)

Die wollen doch nur spielen


----------



## RennKröte (12. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die Damenstrecke war einfacher  Guckst Du:
> 
> http://www.hippic.de/search.php?image_id=75526&page=&cat_id=84&search_tag=500



AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaah so.........hhm also wenn das immer so ist, dass die Damenstrecke leichter ist, dann muss ich mich in Herdorf auf der Rennstrecke verlaufen haben....    Oh Gott oh Gott, das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, ich glaube ich habe einen beginnenden Alzheimer....  

Herr jeh mi neh....was mach ich denn jetzt bolß   

Im übrigen erzählt man auch gar nicht wer was an seinem Körper nicht mag...das ist böse, das geht niemanden was an 

MÄNNER... unsensible Trottel ihr!!!


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> MÄNNER... unsensible Trottel ihr!!!




... kann man so unterschreiben ....


----------



## RennKröte (12. Dezember 2007)

Na geht doch, Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!!!

*Congratulations der Herr!!!*


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt ist mir grad meine Pizza verbrannt


----------



## RennKröte (12. Dezember 2007)

Sollst auch arbeiten und nicht futtern 

Hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich Feierabend habe...


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Sollst auch arbeiten und nicht futtern
> 
> Hab ich schon erwähnt dass ich Feierabend habe...



Pühhhhh, .... ich glaub' mein Job ist, wie wenn Andere Feierabend haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (12. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Pühhhhh, .... ich glaub' mein Job ist, wie wenn Andere Feierabend haben.



ja da dürftest Du Recht haben!!


----------



## RennKröte (12. Dezember 2007)

Tja ja die QBs eben  

Netter Job ich weiß ich weiß...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Pühhhhh, .... ich glaub' mein Job ist, wie wenn Andere Feierabend haben.



Mein Job ist andere festzunehmen, auch wenn sie Feierabend haben...


----------



## Solanum (12. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Job ist andere festzunehmen, auch wenn sie Feierabend haben...



Du bist ja fieß 

Mein Job ist es immer noch hier zu sein 100000000000000000de Bakterien zu Morden, und gaaaanz viel Wasser zu verbrauchen! 

Solanum


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Du bist ja fieß
> 
> Mein Job ist es immer noch hier zu sein 100000000000000000de Bakterien zu Morden, und gaaaanz viel Wasser zu verbrauchen!
> 
> Solanum




Kannst du die Zahl der Bakterien mal in ein Wort ausschreiben. Wieviel Bakterien


----------



## Solanum (12. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst du die Zahl der Bakterien mal in ein Wort ausschreiben. Wieviel Bakterien



einmalzehnhochsiebzehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> Du bist ja fieß
> 
> Mein Job ist es immer noch hier zu sein 100000000000000000de Bakterien zu Morden, und gaaaanz viel Wasser zu verbrauchen!
> 
> Solanum




Ich habe versucht die Zahl zu deuten. Ich glaube es sind 1 Trillionen


----------



## Solanum (12. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht die Zahl zu deuten. Ich glaube es sind 1 Trillionen



ich weis nicht! drum hab ich´s umgangen 

Grüße ... bin wech....................


----------



## Specialisiert (12. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich weis nicht! drum hab ich´s umgangen
> 
> Grüße ... bin wech....................



weitermorden


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2007)

Jemand eine unsinnige Idee für's Wochenende?

Oder wie immer?

     :kotz:


----------



## Solanum (13. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Jemand eine unsinnige Idee für's Wochenende?
> 
> Oder wie immer?
> 
> :kotz:



ich komme!!!

oder ihr kommt zu mir!
würde ja auch passen mit nem Tourchen vorweg! ?

meine Freundin aus Frankfurt kommt nun doch nicht ! 
     ich stehe also 100% zur Verfügung 

Solanum


----------



## alphatester (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll.


----------



## Solanum (13. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll.



jaja!!!!!!!! hat se aufgeräumt


----------



## RennKröte (13. Dezember 2007)

Weiß nicht wie die Planung sein soll, Freitag fahr ich nach Aachen und bin da Samstag den ganzen Tag...gegen Abend aber zurück...da könnte ich direkt zu Solanum kommen....????

Sonntag???????? Weiß nicht???? Wegen biken mein ich....


----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2007)

@Volker, Du hast Deine Unterhose bei mir vergessen!

Soll ich sie morgen zur Tour/Weihnachtsfeier mitbringen?


----------



## alphatester (14. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Volker, Du hast Deine Unterhose bei mir vergessen!
> 
> Soll ich sie morgen zur Tour/Weihnachtsfeier mitbringen?



uahhah wie unappetitlich... Hassu se wenichtens gewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Dezember 2007)

Super Tour heute, es ist immer wieder mal schön andere Wege kennen zu lernen.
Das ich nicht mehr vorbei gekommen bin war eine gute Entscheidung, da ich so kaputt war, dass ich nach dem Mopedverkauf erstmal 2std auffer couch gepennt habe und mein Puls liegt immer noch bei 64...
Morgen wird es dann auch wieder eine mittlere Tour werden wie heute, bloß in einem anderen Tempo   

@ delgado: 3 Zehen an meinem linken Fuß waren bis ich unter der Dusche stand blau/rot, entweder liegt es an der Einlage auf der Seite, da ich sonst Knieschmerzen bekomme (heute erstmal mit Einlage und gar keine Schmerzen  ) oder an dem zu großen Socken der die Zehen zusammen gezogen hat es wird Morgen ausgetestet mit anderen dünneren Socken und nicht so fest angezogenen Schuhen 

@ Alphatester: Wir haben vergessen den Fausttanz auszutragen 



Gruß von dem langsamsten auf der Ebene


----------



## alphatester (15. Dezember 2007)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Super Tour heute, es ist immer wieder mal schÃ¶n andere Wege kennen zu lernen.
> Das ich nicht mehr vorbei gekommen bin war eine gute Entscheidung, da ich so kaputt war, dass ich nach dem Mopedverkauf erstmal 2std auffer couch gepennt habe und mein Puls liegt immer noch bei 64...
> Morgen wird es dann auch wieder eine mittlere Tour werden wie heute, bloÃ in einem anderen Tempo
> 
> ...



Kaum ist der Rechner an wird er wieder Vorlaut 
Ich will hier Ã¼ber so einen MÃ¼ll nicht weiter schreiben 
Also: Biken gerne, Internet: Lass mich mit den SprÃ¼chen in Ruhe 

Rspekt vor deiner Leistung heute !!! 

>LG alphatester


----------



## Specialisiert (16. Dezember 2007)

Ja das war ne Klasse Tour gestern.  Gepflegtes Tempo und so  und mich hat auch keiner gesehen am letzten Berg                                @stefan yoah Danke ohne dich wär ich kläglich verdurstet


----------



## RennKröte (16. Dezember 2007)

Naja, schade dass ich mich woanders rumgerieben habe.....dafür war der Abend noch schön  

Leckerchen mit Kokosmilch, danke Iris 

Haben dann ja heute noch ne Kaffeefahrt gemacht, dabei die wunderschöne winterliche Natur genossen


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ja das war ne Klasse Tour gestern.  Gepflegtes Tempo und so  und mich hat auch keiner gesehen am letzten Berg




Ich hab' Dich gesehen ... und schlimmer ..... ich weiß was Du dort getan hast ...   


@Stefan Yoah, versuch mal die Schuhe nicht so eng zu schließen.
Zehen musst Du noch bewegen können. Und immer mit den Zehen in Bewegung bleiben. Am Besten bevor die kalt werden  Zusätzlich kannst Du ja mal Überschuhe anziehen.

@alphatier, woher kennst Du Volkers Unterhose?  


@Samstaggruppe, Ich bin froh, dass ich mein Winterrad mithatte und das Fully schön sauber in der Garage hängt  

Nächstes Wochenende ist Fahrtechnik mit Mädels geplant. Wenn's gefroren ist führ ich mal mein neues Bike aus .. 


Edit: Durch die Samstagstour hab' ich mich um 212 Plätze im WP verbessert.


----------



## RennKröte (17. Dezember 2007)

Fahrtechnik Juchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!! 

Mach ich mit der RaceLady....ist ja jetzt meine  

Dank der Fahrtkostenrückerstattung aus meinem Praxissemester, schneller möglich als gedacht 

Die Kröte hat ein vernünftiges Bike 

Danke Alphamännchen.....prima gemacht


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2007)

Hat jemand einen Semi-Integrierten 1 1/8" Steuersatz über?


----------



## Solanum (17. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Semi-Integrierten 1 1/8" Steuersatz über?



ja klar in meiner blauen Handtasche hinten in dem Fach, gleich neben den Tampons....

S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (17. Dezember 2007)

Wassen das???? Aber wenn Issi das in der Handtasche hat, dann hab ich das bestimmt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (17. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wassen das???? Aber wenn Issi das in der Handtasche hat, dann hab ich das bestimmt auch



Nööö ham wa beide nicht in der Handtasche!
das ist die Lagerung für den Lenker!

Grüßlies S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (17. Dezember 2007)

Soll ich mich mal auf meine alte Lady schwingen....ich häng hier immer noch in der Heia rum während Ihr alle brav arbeitet... 

Man bin ich faul...


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Soll ich mich mal auf meine alte Lady schwingen....



Ja, mach ich auch gleich ...


----------



## Solanum (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallöle ihr,

hat jemand einen Wunsch wo die Fahrtechnik Geschicht stattfinden soll? 
Wir könnten Alteberg oder die Gegend um meine Wohnung anbieten!...

weitere Vorschläge?

S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (17. Dezember 2007)

Du bist ja immer noch arbeiten, Du arme Maus 

Technischer als in Altenberg kenn ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Kann nur noch nicht sagen ob Sa oder So wegen meines Dienstes....da ich das aber beeinflussen kann, wäre es gut wenn ich wüsste wann es für Euch besser passen würde....


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

@S lanum, besser in Deiner Ecke. Da ist der Glühwein nicht weit  
*woisteigentlichderGlühweinschlürfSmiley*

@Kröte, Samstag ist besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @S lanum, besser in Deiner Ecke. Da ist der Glühwein nicht weit
> *woisteigentlichderGlühweinschlürfSmiley*
> 
> @Kröte, Samstag ist besser.


 
*HIER!*


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *HIER!*




Oh Danke


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits 

Jutt dann weiß ich Bescheid und werde zu sehen was sich für Samstag machen lässt


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab' Dich gesehen ... und schlimmer ..... ich weiß was Du dort getan hast ...
> 
> 
> @Stefan Yoah, versuch mal die Schuhe nicht so eng zu schließen.
> ...





Ist das Training wirklich nur für Mädels ??????


Eine OP bekomme ich bis zum Wochenende nicht mehr hin. Ich denke ich könnte aber auch als Mann Fahrtechnik lernen. Denke mal drüber nach Delgado und gebe rasch Antwort.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Du bist ja immer noch arbeiten, Du arme Maus
> 
> Technischer als in Altenberg kenn ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Kann nur noch nicht sagen ob Sa oder So wegen meines Dienstes....da ich das aber beeinflussen kann, wäre es gut wenn ich wüsste wann es für Euch besser passen würde....




Also ich bin dieses WE endlich mal flexibel und kann jederzeit


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @S lanum, besser in Deiner Ecke. Da ist der Glühwein nicht weit
> *woisteigentlichderGlühweinschlürfSmiley*
> 
> @Kröte, Samstag ist besser.



@ Solanum @ Rennkröte @ Delgado Wo Glühwein ist, da ist auch gute Laune garantiert 

zum Wohl


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

Es heißt Fahrtechnik *mit *Mädels.

Kerls werden also unbedingt auch gebraucht  

Die sind dann zuständig für die dummen Sprüche, Hilfestellungen und das Versorgen der Wunden  .... und das Vertilgen von Glühwein.


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich plediere für Eierpunsch 

Neeeeeeeeeeeee bloß keine Wunden


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich plediere für Glühwein
> 
> Neeeeeeeeeeeee bloß keine Wunden




Ich hab' 'ne dichte Thermoskanne für den Glühwein  
Kömmer dann am Lüderich verköstigen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Glühweinkonsum macht auch 'ne gute Fahrtechnik ...


----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

ich bin für beides!

Eierpunsch und Glühwein! 
dann hamma auch ne Ausrede für Wunden 

Sonnlanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh soooooooooo...für mit auf die Trails nehmen. Das finde ich ne gute Idee 

Habe meine Thermoskanne geschrottet, aber kann bestimmt ne neue besorgen 

Ich frag mich nur wo ich Eierpunsch herkriegen soll, kann ja versuchen das selbst zu machen 

Wenn man beschwippst ist, dann tut ja auch das Plumpsen nicht so weh und man ist mutiger


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Es heißt Fahrtechnik *mit *Mädels.
> 
> Kerls werden also unbedingt auch gebraucht
> 
> Die sind dann zuständig für die dummen Sprüche, Hilfestellungen und das Versorgen der Wunden  .... und das Vertilgen von Glühwein.



Bin mit Begeisterung dabei und kann mir das *SchnippSchnapp *sparen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich bin für beides!
> 
> Eierpunsch und Glühwein!
> dann hamma auch ne Ausrede für Wunden
> ...



Hey du Saufziege.........

Dann brauchen wir auch noch Lumumba


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> .... und kann mir das *SchnippSchnapp *sparen




Besser issas 


*hicks*


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Wieso schnipschnap Eier ab sparen*..."hörst Du die Eunuchen fluchen wie sie ihren schnickschnack suchen" *_(Zitat aus F. Dürrenmatt, Der Besuch der alten Dame)_

Fänd ich auch mal spannend


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hey du Saufziege.........
> 
> Dann brauchen wir auch noch Lumumba



Ich weiß wer mitkommt und Rum Zuhause hat  

Bitte um outing


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh soooooooooo...für mit auf die Trails nehmen. Das finde ich ne gute Idee
> 
> Habe meine Thermoskanne geschrottet, aber kann bestimmt ne neue besorgen
> 
> ...



tja man wird mit Alkohol mutiger........?????!!!!!

Ich hoffe nicht das wir wirklich Wunden haben werden durch die Kombination Alkohol/Fahrtechnik. Vielleicht sollten wir in erster Linie an Verbänden, Pflaster, Betaisadonna (wird das so geschrieben???) denken. Alkohol bekämpft nicht auf Dauer den Wundschmerz


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Naja zumindest solltest Du mal erfahren wie es ist zu stürzen  Bist in dem Punkt ja noch Jungfrau 

Betaisodona, fast richtig.... scheissklug


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage noch mal allgemein.....


Machen wir nur den praktischen Teil oder gehen wir vorher auch auf die Theorie ein. Ich denke die Frage geht eher an Dich Tigga. Bei der Theorie stehen wir ja auch nur rum, dann gibt es von Iris den Ruuuuum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naja zumindest solltest Du mal erfahren wie es ist zu stürzen  Bist in dem Punkt ja noch Jungfrau
> 
> Betaisodona, fast richtig.... scheissklug



Tjaaaaaaaa

Irgendwann werde auch ich noch entjungfert Hoffe es wird dann nicht zu hart.......


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

Wir machen Theorie und Fallübungen  gleichzeitig.

Eine/r macht vor und die Anderen überlegen dann, wie es zu dem Sturz kommen konnte


----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich weiß wer mitkommt und Rum Zuhause hat
> 
> Bitte um outing



out!! _ing_


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Naaaaaaaaaaa alle noch fleißig bei der Arbeit, will ja nicht böse sein, aber soll ich Euch mal verraten, dass wir grad ne flotte Kaffeefahrt gemscht haben 

By the way: Mir taten die Hüft- und Kniegelenke weh, kommt das von der Kälte


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaa alle noch fleißig bei der Arbeit, will ja nicht böse sein, aber soll ich Euch mal verraten, dass wir grad ne flotte Kaffeefahrt gemscht haben
> 
> By the way: Mir taten die Hüft- und Kniegelenke weh, kommt das von der Kälte




Wer ist wir?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaa alle noch fleißig bei der Arbeit, will ja nicht böse sein, aber soll ich Euch mal verraten, dass wir grad ne flotte Kaffeefahrt gemscht haben
> 
> By the way: Mir taten die Hüft- und Kniegelenke weh, kommt das von der Kälte




Die Kaffeefahrt hat gut getan und es war schon sehr ungewöhnlich wieder mitmeinem Metro-Schiff zu fahren. Na Gott sei Dank sind wir heil durch den Wald gekommen. Denn die Jäger waren auf Treibjagd. Und es war wirklich verdammt kaaaaaaaaaaalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir machen Theorie und Fallübungen  gleichzeitig.
> 
> Eine/r macht vor und die Anderen überlegen dann, wie es zu dem Sturz kommen konnte



Wer macht vor ? Gibt es Freiwillige ? Oder wird einfach jemand bestimmt ? Zuviel Fragen .......  Ich weiß.........


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Wer macht vor ? Gibt es Freiwillige ? Oder wird einfach jemand bestimmt ? Zuviel Fragen .......  Ich weiß.........




Wir losen  



... oder schubsen Volker einfach den Abhang runter und gucken was passiert


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir losen
> 
> 
> 
> ... oder schubsen Volker einfach den Abhang runter und gucken was passiert





........und dann diskutieren wir über die Ursache und lassen Volker einfach liegen.  Was ist das denn für eine Strategie.... na ja, wenn`s uns allen hilft und weiter bringt.


----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> ........und dann diskutieren wir über die Ursache und lassen Volker einfach liegen.  Was ist das denn für eine Strategie.... na ja, wenn`s uns allen hilft und weiter bringt.



is halt lustig!!...


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> ........und dann diskutieren wir über die Ursache und lassen Volker einfach liegen.  Was ist das denn für eine Strategie.... na ja, wenn`s uns allen hilft und weiter bringt.



Wir haben dann mehr Glühwein und das Zeug kotz: ) von Petra für uns.

Mit Glühwein diskutiert es sich auch besser .....


----------



## icke1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> is halt lustig!!...



Hab ich schon erwähnt das du in meiner Geistigen Liste vermerkt bist   


Gruß

V lker


----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das du in meiner Geistigen Liste vermerkt bist
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Es ist mir eine Ehre


----------



## Delgado (18. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das du in meiner Geistigen Liste vermerkt bist
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Abschussliste für Samstag


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Na dann schubst mal nen DHler den Berg runter....hohohohohohohoooooo....ich wette der freut sich dann noch über den netten Flug 

Ihr Fieslinge IHR


----------



## Specialisiert (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach ne Fallschule   aber nur mit geliehenem Rad  Sind ja genug neue dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

ich dachte mir das *ungefähr *so:

treffen um 13:00.... z.B. in Untereschbach oder bei mir...dann darf gefallen werden  und dann ab 16:30 zu mir, abendbrot.....etc.....

Grüße

wer mag denn mit?

hab von unserem Alphatier noch nichts gehört!

sonst noch wer Lust?

Solanum


----------



## icke1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich dachte mir das *ungefähr *so:
> 
> treffen um 13:00.... z.B. in Untereschbach oder bei mir...dann darf gefallen werden  und dann ab 16:30 zu mir, abendbrot.....etc.....
> 
> ...




Wie 13:00 Uhr  . Es hieß doch zuerst 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Wie 13:00 Uhr  . Es hieß doch zuerst 12:00 Uhr.



haste aber nicht von mir.... oder verwechselst Du das mit letzter Woche??

kannst die Töle gerne mitbringen .... nen Putzlappen habe ich dann für Dich! 

Grüße...


----------



## icke1 (18. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> haste aber nicht von mir.... oder verwechselst Du das mit letzter Woche??
> 
> kannst die *Töle* gerne mitbringen .... nen Putzlappen habe ich dann für Dich!
> 
> Grüße...




Pfffff . Und wieder ein Strich in meiner Liste .

Nö hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt das ich das von dir habe  , hab da so meine Informanten


----------



## RennKröte (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man den Termin auf Sonntag legen können würde, so wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass unser kleines Großmaul auch kann 

Zudem hab ich ab Montag ja frei wie Ihr alle, Samstag müsste ich gegen 20-21h den Heimweg antreten wegen des Doppeldienstes am Sonntag....


----------



## Solanum (18. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wenn man den Termin auf Sonntag legen können würde, so wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass unser kleines Großmaul auch kann
> 
> Zudem hab ich ab Montag ja frei wie Ihr alle, Samstag müsste ich gegen 20-21h den Heimweg antreten wegen des Doppeldienstes am Sonntag....



wegen mir wäre auch das OK!!

gute Nacht ! Solanum


----------



## alphatester (18. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> wegen mir wäre auch das OK!!
> 
> gute Nacht ! Solanum



Du bist ja noch immer da!?!


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Du bist ja noch immer da!?!



Urlaubsvorbereitungen ....   


BTW: Kommst Du auch am Samstag?


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja was denn nun Samstag oder Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Ja was denn nun Samstag oder Sonntag




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4313062&postcount=1168


Wieso bist Du nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Dezember 2007)

Später erst Termine. Hab sonst nix mehr zu tun.Bin aber auch inner halben Stunde weg.


----------



## alphatester (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4313062&postcount=1168
> 
> 
> Wieso bist Du nicht arbeiten?



GENAU!


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Dezember 2007)




----------



## RennKröte (19. Dezember 2007)

Also ohne wenn und aber, es muss der Samstag sein 

Jutt ich klär das gleich mal mit der Kollegin, muss nämlich zur Abwechslung mal ins Büro gleich.....

Die RaceLady hat gestern ein Vollbad genommen bei mir zu Hause, finde Naturschwamm im Marmorbad passt zu ihr 

War kurz davor sie danach gegen 1.45h schön gemütlich ins Bett zu legen und zu zu decken, ich wäre dann aufs Sofa gegangen, damit sie in Ruhe ihren SChönheitsschlaf machen kann....

Ich hab nen Rückzieher gemacht


----------



## Solanum (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> _*Urlaub*_svorbereitungen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


>


----------



## Solanum (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


>



http://weather.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:USCA0949


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

Fundstücke:


----------



## alphatester (19. Dezember 2007)

Das ist aber fair... Alle mit dem Rennrad und Du auf dem MTB??


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Das ist aber fair... Alle mit dem Rennrad und Du auf dem MTB??




Nö das ist'n Rennrad. Iris ist auf'm MTB aber mit Slicks  

Ach übrigens:

*Der Posteingang von Solanum ist voll. Solanum kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.*

Wolte doch gerade von meinen tollen Präsenten berichten, die man im Einkauf so bekommt. Sozusagen Bestechungs-Präsente  

*froi*


----------



## Solanum (19. Dezember 2007)

alphatester schrieb:


> Das ist aber fair... Alle mit dem Rennrad und Du auf dem MTB??



am Anfang hab ich einen Spruch von denen bekommen, dass es zimlich anmaßend wäre mit nem Traktor auf nem Porsche treffen aufzutauchen....

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Solanum (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wolte doch gerade von meinen tollen Präsenten berichten, die man im Einkauf so bekommt. Sozusagen Bestechungs-Präsente
> 
> *froi*



wenn ich davon nichts abbekomme haste abba ein Probelm


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> am Anfang hab ich einen Spruch von denen bekommen, dass es zimlich anmaßend wäre mit nem Traktor auf nem Porsche treffen aufzutauchen....
> 
> *Kopfschüttel*



So hab ich auch mal bei den Rennradfahrern angefangen ... 


So, bin jetzt Porsche fahren


----------



## Solanum (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> So hab ich auch mal bei den Rennradfahrern angefangen ...
> 
> 
> So, bin jetzt Porsche fahren



jetzt   ??


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> jetzt   ??




Klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klar!



na dann viel Spaß 

kannst mich ja auf meiner Weihnachtsfeier besuchen


----------



## RennKröte (19. Dezember 2007)

Hihhi... war auch schon fahren, mit nem Traktor auf ner Porsche Bahn 
Aber ich war viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeel zu langsam, bergab tüllich  okay Straßen waren auch was gefroren....

Ich hoffe nach Samstag wird das bergab mal wat besser mit mir


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. Dezember 2007)

Mann kann natürlich dich immernoch bergab schupsen


----------



## RennKröte (19. Dezember 2007)

Super, reanimieren und Frakturen Erstversorgung können die Jungs dann gerne in nem 1.Hilfe Kurs trainieren.....nicht an mir, die machen sicher alles falsch 

Ich würd Ihnen das ja auch alles erklären, aber dann bin ich dazu nimmer in der Lage 

Und wenn Du wieder böse wirst, gestalten wir die nächste Tour mit Dir mit bergauf Wegen ooooooooooooooohne Ende!!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Super, reanimieren und Frakturen Erstversorgung können die Jungs dann gerne in nem 1.Hilfe Kurs trainieren.....nicht an mir, die machen sicher alles falsch
> 
> Ich würd Ihnen das ja auch alles erklären, aber dann bin ich dazu nimmer in der Lage
> 
> Und wenn Du wieder böse wirst, gestalten wir die nächste Tour mit Dir mit bergauf Wegen ooooooooooooooohne Ende!!!!



"n"kay du fährst aber vor und jeder/jede die dich überholt bekommt von dir einen Kasten Bier ausgegeben


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Dezember 2007)

Klasse Ich nehm ne Kiste Weizen.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich dachte mir das *ungefähr *so:
> 
> treffen um 13:00.... z.B. in Untereschbach oder bei mir...dann darf gefallen werden  und dann ab 16:30 zu mir, abendbrot.....etc.....
> 
> ...



Also ich bin Samstag dabei. Kann auch Sonntag,,,,,,,


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Fundstücke:




Du siehst aber wirklich sehr entspannt aus Tigga.

Immer noch ne Mordskondition


----------



## on any sunday (19. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> am Anfang hab ich einen Spruch von denen bekommen, dass es zimlich anmaßend wäre mit nem Traktor auf nem Porsche treffen aufzutauchen....
> 
> *Kopfschüttel*



Sind halt Rennraddeppen. Anwesende ausgenommen. Wäre aber gerne dabei gewesen, als eine weibliche Traktorpilotin die Jungs aus den Schuhen gefahren hat.

Frohes Fescht und so.

Mischael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Klasse Ich nehm ne Kiste Weizen.




Ich denke wir trinken alkoholische Heißgetränke.


Was denn nun ????

Ich bleib dabei und würde ne Kiste Glühwein nehmen. Auch den vom Aldi


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Dezember 2007)

Petra hatte doch geschrieben bei der nächsten Tour mit Stefan   ich glaub nicht das der Fahrtechnik nötig hat ( was nicht heißen soll das ich mich nicht freuen würde wenn er Samstag auch kommt)


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Petra hatte doch geschrieben bei der nächsten Tour mit Stefan   ich glaub nicht das der Fahrtechnik nötig hat ( was nicht heißen soll das ich mich nicht freuen würde wenn er Samstag auch kommt)



Also ich bin auch erst einmal mit diesem "Wahnsinnigen" gefahren. Aber was man schon kann, das kann man ja auffrischen Ingo. Du kannst die Technik doch auch


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Dezember 2007)

Welche Technik meinst denn du jetzt ????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Welche Technik meinst denn du jetzt ????



Such dir eine aus (Fahrtechnik, Sauftechnik und und und.....)


----------



## RennKröte (19. Dezember 2007)

Na Ihr habt doch gesagt dass uns *Großmaul* bergauf nicht soooooo schnell kann, also...und er hat ja wieder angefangen...schööööööööön dass Du so zu mir hälst Ingo Bingo   

Der oder die mich überholt muss dann die Kiste zuvort kans allain austrinkern, so und dann geb ich auch ne Kiste Champagner jawohl....

Hab ja gar keine andere Wahl wenn hier nur Judas Verschnitte rumspringen... 

Paß mal auf *Großmäulchen* nicht dass se Dich hier hinter her alle  LIEBEN  Hihihihihihihihihihihi!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (19. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> http://weather.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:USCA0949



Nooooooooo ja...das sind aber auch nur so 15 Grad Issilein...nix mit Bikini und im Meer rumplanschen...


----------



## Solanum (20. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nooooooooo ja...das sind aber auch nur so 15 Grad Issilein...nix mit Bikini und im Meer rumplanschen...



nene Bikini sicher nicht!!! aber da steh ich eh nicht so drauf! aber zum biken sollte das super sein!....

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> nene Bikini sicher nicht!!! aber da steh ich eh nicht so drauf! aber zum biken sollte das super sein!....
> 
> S lanum



Bleibt zu wünschen, dass Du Zeit findest  ein Bike auftreibst   und Dir jemand die Gegend zeigt    

Ich erwarte Dich dann topfit zurück und dann machen wir Mallorca unsicher ..


----------



## Solanum (20. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bleibt zu wünschen, dass Du Zeit findest  ein Bike auftreibst   und Dir jemand die Gegend zeigt
> 
> Ich erwarte Dich dann topfit zurück und dann machen wir Mallorca unsicher ..



mach ich


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2007)

@all

Wie wärs am Sonntag mit einer knackigen Tour an Dhünntalsperre, Eifgenbachtal und Co?

11:00 Uhr ab Schöllerhof oder Burscheid?

Mix aus FA und Trails.

Wetter soll ja halten  Ach so Lichtschutzfaktor 30 sollte reichen


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2007)

Ähhh ..... Solanum,


hatte meine Kulturen-Zucht in der Trinkflasche Erfolg?


----------



## Solanum (20. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ähhh ..... Solanum,
> 
> 
> hatte meine Kulturen-Zucht in der Trinkflasche Erfolg?




Nein, sind alle erfroren


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> nene Bikini sicher nicht!!! aber da steh ich eh nicht so drauf! aber zum biken sollte das super sein!....
> 
> S lanum




Bikini / String 

Die sind doch auch in dem US-Staat nicht gern gesehen, oder?

Die spinnen die Amis


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Wie wärs am Sonntag mit einer knackigen Tour an Dhünntalsperre, Eifgenbachtal und Co?
> 
> ...



@Delgado

Ich hätte Zeit und Lust .... Was ist FA? Und knackige Tour. Ist das was für mich oder dann doch nur was für erfahrene Cracks?

nur mit dem Lichtschutzfaktor lasse ich dann besser. werde mich dann doch eher entsprechend kleiden......


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @Delgado
> 
> Ich hätte Zeit und Lust .... Was ist FA? Und knackige Tour. Ist das was für mich oder dann doch nur was für erfahrene Cracks?
> 
> nur mit dem Lichtschutzfaktor lasse ich dann besser. werde mich dann doch eher entsprechend kleiden......




Supi  

FA = Forstautobahn. Wege mit wenig Anforderung an die Fahrtechnik, dafür schonmal mehr an die Kondition  

Knackig bezog sich auf die Temperatur .... und die zu überwindenden Höhenmeter 


Solanum, was ist denn nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (20. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Supi
> 
> FA = Forstautobahn. Wege mit wenig Anforderung an die Fahrtechnik, dafür schonmal mehr an die Kondition
> 
> ...



Wat soll sein!!

ich kann natürlich


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2007)

OK. mach'sch LMB Termin.

Der erste Eintrag gewinnt eine schöne Überraschung  


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2007)

Super Ingo  


Du gewinnst eine Palette Hundefutter  

Wollte ich Volker schenken aber ich glaube er braucht's nicht mehr.

Guckst Du:


----------



## Specialisiert (20. Dezember 2007)

Sorry hatte mich vor lauter Hektik verlesen. Sonntag kann ich gar nicht.   Womit der Hauptpreis dann wohl an Iris geht


----------



## Solanum (20. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Bikini / String
> 
> Die sind doch auch in dem US-Staat nicht gern gesehen, oder?
> 
> Die spinnen die Amis



 ich glaube _*sehen *_tut man die da genauso gerne wie sonst wo


----------



## Solanum (20. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


>




sag mal Volker, gib mal ein paar Infos über Deinen Zwachs.... irgendwas weist Du ja sicher schon! auf dem Foto sieht der echt süß aus!


----------



## icke1 (20. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> sag mal Volker, gib mal ein paar Infos über Deinen Zwachs.... irgendwas weist Du ja sicher schon! auf dem Foto sieht der echt süß aus!




Hmmm, naja all zuviel weiß ich auch noch nicht so wirklich.

Er ist jetzt ca. 4 Monate alt und freut sich über alles und jeden. Rasse ist ein Cocker/Mix.

Mußte heute noch eine kurzfristige Planänderung vornehmen , weil der Flugpate auf einmal doch nicht will  . Also Flug für Sonntag nach Mallorca und wieder zurück gebucht und " Olli " selber abholen    .

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Also ab Sonntag Nachmittag gibt es mich nur noch im Doppelpack


----------



## RennKröte (20. Dezember 2007)

So ein Mist, da springt ein Flugpate am Sonntag ab und ich kann mich wegen meines Dienstes nicht als Ersatz anbieten 

Hhhhm, rettest Du den Hund??? Das find ich prima


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich glaube _*sehen *_tut man die da genauso gerne wie sonst wo



Das will ich auch nicht bezweifeln. Aber unser Arnold (Gouvaneur / ursprünglich aus Österreich d.R.) macht da seine eigenen Gesetze. Ich glaub der hat zuviel Anabolika in seinem Leben in sein Körper gepumpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (21. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Also Flug für Sonntag nach Mallorca und wieder zurück gebucht und " Olli " selber abholen    .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



etwas verrückt bist Du schon!!!! 

...ich nehm euch auch gerne im Doppelpack 

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Hhhhm, rettest Du den Hund??? Das find ich prima




Der Hund kommt vom Regen in die Traufe


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

Guck ma Süße!

Wir bei RuK 2007


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

icke1 schrieb:


> Also Flug für Sonntag nach Mallorca und wieder zurück gebucht und " Olli " selber abholen    .




Wie wär's mit "Troll"?

Feiner Hundename


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit "Troll"?
> 
> Feiner Hundename




Ein schöner Name.

"Fliegender Holländer" würde auch passen. Finde ich. 
Auch wenn er aus Spanien kommt.


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2007)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ein schöner Name.
> 
> "Fliegender Holländer" würde auch passen. Finde ich.
> Auch wenn er aus Spanien kommt.



BTW: 

Mir ist der Speiseplan für Mittwoch zugespielt worden ...  

Seeeeeehr begeisterungswürdig   

Werde wohl mit den Rad anreisen, sonst platz ich  

Froi mich  

Lieber Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (21. Dezember 2007)

Ääääääääääääääschhhhhht??? Wer hat den denn verraten 

Wann issen morgen wo Startzeit????? Ich habe frei 

Dafür ja Sonntag doppelt, Claudi und Jani sind jetzt verheiratet


----------



## Specialisiert (21. Dezember 2007)

13 Uhr bei Iris . Machen wir Kolonne ?


----------



## RennKröte (21. Dezember 2007)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> 13 Uhr bei Iris . Machen wir Kolonne ?





Gerne, Startpunkt ist besser bei uns, weil ich fahre immer über Harte Gasse, Lindlar, Immekeppel nach Rösrath...kürzlich mit Sascha von Dir aus war ne Weltreise  

Würde sagen 12.20h hier  

Es sei denn Tigga oder Du kennen noch nen besseren Weg????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (22. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Mir ist der Speiseplan für Mittwoch zugespielt worden ...
> 
> ...




Huhu


Ich sach dir das ist mehr als ein Gedicht 


Aber wer hat den denn nun verraten 


Freu mich auch 

Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele Grüße


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte mich nochmal bedanken bei Iris und Micha 

Es hat wirklich wahnsinnig Spass gemacht mit euch und das Essen war hervorragend. Auch der Eierpunsch hat doch die eine oder andere Wirkung gezeigt. Aaaaaaaber leeeeeeeeecker. Es sind ja dann doch der eine oder andere einfach mal umgefallen 

Man hat wirklich gemerkt, dass Petri und ich viel aus der Tour mitgenommen haben und mit der richtigen Technik alles viel leichter von der Kette geht 


Freu mich einfach auf das was kommt und hoffe auf viele weitere Events. 


Viele Liebe Grüße

Euer Aushilfsfahrer


----------



## RennKröte (23. Dezember 2007)

Jau Tigga,  Dank für Deine Geduld... hab ja schon rumgememmt anfangs als Ihr Euch alle mit den weihnachtlichen Heißgetränken warm gehalten habt 

Aber hinterher der Juchu Weg, och da war ich echt platt als wir den zurück gefahren sind.... 

Das ich da tatsächlich runter bin   

Okay, am langen DH bin ich ja dann auch geplumst, weiß nicht warum, war schon zu dunkel, bin ja blind.

Prima Abendbrot Iris 

Und danke Ingo für die Geduld. Was mit der Sigma??? Zu Hause gelassen???


----------



## Specialisiert (23. Dezember 2007)

ne ich glaub da hab ich schon mal den Weihnachtsmann raushängen lassen für jemand Unbekannten   Naja muss ich mir mal wieder was neues zulegen -Tragisch


----------



## RennKröte (23. Dezember 2007)

Wollt grad sagen, ist ja quasi wie bei den Tussen das Phänomen des Schuhe kaufens


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn ihr mal Nightrides macht bin ich mit von der Party, hab endlich meine Lichtanlage komplett, d.h. 2 mal Mirage  mit 2  4AH Akkus und eine evox mit 15AH akkus (selber gebastelt)


----------



## Specialisiert (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja das können wir gerne mal machen. Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (30. Dezember 2007)

Boah, ist hier tote Hose über die Feiertage, das kommt davon wenn se alle nur auf der Arbeit Internet haben... Sowas aber auch 

Wie schön dass wir uns dennoch alle gesehen haben


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei Iris und Micha für das tolle Geschenk bedanken. Das ist wirklich praktisch............ 

Wünsche allen ein frohes gesundes Jahr 2008


Euer Stefan


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Boah, ist hier tote Hose über die Feiertage, das kommt davon wenn se alle nur auf der Arbeit Internet haben... Sowas aber auch
> 
> Wie schön dass wir uns dennoch alle gesehen haben



Ja, schön ...  

Trotz der ganzen (oder wegen  ) Fresserei sind wir noch jede Menge gefahren. 

Gestern z. B. noch bei stahlendem Sonnenschein nach Wipperfürth und zurück.

Das ist sonst immer etwas zu kurz gekommen bei der ganzen Feierei um Weihnachten und Silvester.

Vielen Dank nochmal an Solanum, Stefan und Petra für die ausgezeichnete Bewirtung während der Tage.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Besonders auch die Feuerzangen-Bowle .... und meine anschließenden Entgleisungen  

Auf Solanums Begleitung müssen wir leider bis zum 24.3. verzichten.
Sie macht Urlaub im sonnigen Riverside und anschließend auf Mallorca  

Wir erwarten natürlich täglichen Bericht aus Californien und die dortigen Trails ... und so .... und Foddos    

Gruß

Micha




PS: Gesucht wird noch ein Vorbau 1 1/8 Zoll und für Iris ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuersatz.


----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

Warst auch ein lieber lieber Gast Delgado  Wer soooooooooo brav singt und sich freiwillig von mir verarzten lässt  

Nununu.... so ganz ist das ja kein Urlaub da in CA USA.... 

Ist sie gut im Flieger, werde sie vermissen 

Jajaja, ich bin auch viel gefahren ....also für Winter find ich 3-4mal die Woche schon okay oder?????

Ich hab den Yoah gefragt ob er auch noch was Technik Gehampel mit mir üben kann, wohnt ja nicht so weit weg. 

Hat ja gesagt  Lieb woll


----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

... woll ....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

So neue extrem schwere Felge hinten drauf (Doubletrack) und was ist einmal in der Abflughalle gewesen und eine Runde durchs Bergische gefahren und schon Seiten- und Höhenschlag drinne neeneenee...
Also Rennkrötchen mach dich schonmal auf Materialschwund gefasst...


----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

Derzeit ist die RaceLady eh noch was lediert... 

Wenn Du mir hinterher auch hilfst meine Lady wieder fit zu kriegen und ich heile bleibe, kein Problem


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

Kein Problem, ich helfe gerne bei der auswahl eines neuen Bikes 
Und das du heile bleibst, dafür bist du selber verantworlich.


----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

Wie jetzt, die ist doch erst neu 

Ich bin nicht selbstverantwortlich, Du bist dann der Guide und der garantiert die Sicherheit, oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Januar 2008)

Fangt Ihr schon wieder an?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

Ich garantiere nur für diverse Übungen die das Fahren Bergab einfacher machen 
und ja wir fangen wieder an.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (2. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich garantiere nur für diverse Übungen die das Fahren Bergab einfacher machen
> und ja wir fangen wieder an.



Neeeee wat ist das schön 

Endlich wieder was los hier.....

Petri hatte dich gefragt, ob du mich auch auf deinen Bikeparcour lässt ?

Nun frage ich dich lieber auch noch selber. Auch mir hilfst du doch, oder ????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (2. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, schön ...
> 
> Trotz der ganzen (oder wegen  ) Fresserei sind wir noch jede Menge gefahren.
> 
> ...



Der Wirt ist nur so gut wie die Gäste. 

Ne es war schon schön, aber jetzt müssen wir wirklich an den Sport denken und hoffen das bald irgendwann mal Frühling wird 

Es war schon sehr schön mit euch. Aber es wird immer soooooo viiiiiiiel gegessen und dann hast du noch die ganze Garnitur (Walnüsse ) gegessen.

Beim Singen hast du dich ein bischen zurückgehalten und Iris hat nur "geblufft". Na ja, das wird bestimmt auch noch besser........

Schade das ich mich nicht persönlich von iris verabschieden konnte  

I.d.S. 

LG Stefan


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Neeeee wat ist das schön
> 
> Endlich wieder was los hier.....
> 
> ...



Türlich, nach Möglichkeit aber gleichzeitig kommen, dann brauch ich gewisse Sachen nur einmal erklären. Also ich könnte Samstagnachmittag ab 14:30 Uhr anbieten, bis es halt dunkel ist 17:30 aber dann könnte man immer noch Übungen zur Balance machen   Hofbeleuchtung oder nightride wenn es verlangt wird.


----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

@ Delgado: ja sichi fangen wir schon wieder an, ist doch schön  woll Yoah...?!

@Aushilfsfahrer: Na klar nehme ich Dich damit hin, war doch schon geklärt und unser kleines Gromaul hat ja auch schon ja gesagt.
Und übrigens, Iris hat ja gar nicht geblufft, die ist die Nirvana unbeatable singstar queen. Die singt nur leise, kann ja nicht jeder so die Mikros vergewaltigen wie wir beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

Da wir zusammen leben werden wir wohl auch zusammen kommen... (eindeutig zweideutig hihi )

Ich muss gucken ob ich Freitag den Bereitschaftsdienst los kriege und wie ich generell am WE arbeiten muss.... Einen der beiden Tage kann ich bestimmt frei machen.... 

Wie schnell musste das denn wissen???


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

also freitag bin ich ja raus XD
reicht mir wenn ich es bis freitag abend bzw. samstag morgen weiß


----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

Wassen schon wieder XD 

Sonntag kannste nicht???? Weil wenn ich nämlich da arbeite, muss ich mehr arbeiten und dann mach ich den Tag lieber ganz frei  

Naja musste jetzt auch nicht verstehen.... 

Ich kann Dir ja ne SMS schicken, Handynummer habe ich ja  Freitag Nachmittag weiß ich Bescheid!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

XD verstehen nur leute die "Oldschool" sind...
Sonntag mach ich eine Große Runde XD


----------



## RennKröte (2. Januar 2008)

Na gut, dann habe ich ja Glück dass ich nicht Oldschool bin, sondern Modernart und nicht vom alten Eisen.....höhö...

So Kücken, ich werfe mich dann mal gepflegt auf die Couch, melde mich dann Freitag bei Dir.

Danke schon mal, bringe dann wieder Eierpunsch mit, war lecker beim letzten Technik Gehampel.

Du brauchst dann die Extra Portion Geduld mit mir, nicht vergessen...ich kann NIX!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und mein Bike ist lediert!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (2. Januar 2008)

na alk ist verboten!


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2008)

@all

Mich erreichte letzte Nacht um 04:30 die Nachricht, dass Iris endlich angekommen ist. Total fertig zwar aber alles ist gut gegangen.

Wg. Wochenende muss ich mal schaun. Würde, bei gefrorenem Boden mal gerne 'ne längere Tour fahren. Vielleicht um Wipperfürth (?).

@Petra, Danke für die Carrerabahn  

@Ingo, werde heute nicht sehr lange auf der Arbeit sein. Entweder Du kriegst Deinen Hintern bis ca. 13:00 Uhr hier hin oder wir vertagen auf morgen. Muss biken


----------



## RennKröte (3. Januar 2008)

Huhu.....bei mir ist WE biken vom Dienst abhängig....aber da würde um Wipp herum gut passen, auch wenn ich Teildienst habe. Ich kenn mich hier nicht so prima aus allerdings....

@Delgado: Bitte bitte, gern geschehen  Jetzt hab ich kurzfristig 3


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Freiwillige ....,   

zum o. g. Termin findet wieder unser Schweiz-MTB-Event statt.

Da sich erfahrungsgemäß von Jahr zu Jahr kaum was ändert D ), hier mal ein link für erste Informationen und zum schmökern:  


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=148964&highlight=MTB+in+der+Schweiz

Erfahgrungsberichte gibt's bei den Geschäd... ähhhh .... meine natürlich bei den ehemaligen Teilnehmern. Z.B. Hardy, OaS, Vertexto, bernhardwalter, roadrunner, MTB-Kao, icke1, Solanum und natürlich mir.

Nochwas!

Bisher waren immer einige Kinder mit (von 5 Monate bis 27 Jahre).
Es bietet sich also an, seine´n Nachwuchs (Ingo!!!!) mit zu schleppen.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Interessenbekundungen bitte über die üblichen Kanäle.


----------



## Specialisiert (3. Januar 2008)

@delgado naja bis 13 Uhr da müsste ich schon krachen lassen also lieber morgen vormittag  

zur Schweiz geil zu 90 % 4 Plätze schon belegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @delgado naja bis 13 Uhr da müsste ich schon krachen lassen also lieber morgen vormittag
> 
> zur Schweiz geil zu 90 % 4 Plätze schon belegt.



Ok.

Hab mal'n paar Schweiz-Bilder gesucht. Z. B. vom Bolzplatz direkt hinter dem Haus:


----------



## RennKröte (3. Januar 2008)

Ich guck mal morgen mit den Kollegen wie das mit mir und Urlaub vom 12.-19.07. aussieht....will auch mit!!!

Aber find ich ja prima das es bei Ingo geklappt zu haben scheint


----------



## Specialisiert (3. Januar 2008)

@ delgado  



könnte auch zur Abschreckung dienen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @ Delgado: ja sichi fangen wir schon wieder an, ist doch schön  woll Yoah...?!
> 
> @Aushilfsfahrer: Na klar nehme ich Dich damit hin, war doch schon geklärt und unser kleines Gromaul hat ja auch schon ja gesagt.
> Und übrigens, Iris hat ja gar nicht geblufft, die ist die Nirvana unbeatable singstar queen. Die singt nur leise, kann ja nicht jeder so die Mikros vergewaltigen wie wir beide



Stimmt....

Die summt ja in die Mikros. Ist wohl dann doch nicht nur das Brüllen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Mich erreichte letzte Nacht um 04:30 die Nachricht, dass Iris endlich angekommen ist. Total fertig zwar aber alles ist gut gegangen.
> 
> ...



Wir wollten deine Carrerabahn schon mit verbauen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu.....bei mir ist WE biken vom Dienst abhängig....aber da würde um Wipp herum gut passen, auch wenn ich Teildienst habe. Ich kenn mich hier nicht so prima aus allerdings....
> 
> @Delgado: Bitte bitte, gern geschehen  Jetzt hab ich kurzfristig 3



Ich kann an beiden Tagen. Also beimir überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (3. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich guck mal morgen mit den Kollegen wie das mit mir und Urlaub vom 12.-19.07. aussieht....will auch mit!!!
> 
> Aber find ich ja prima das es bei Ingo geklappt zu haben scheint



Ich habe auch schon wegen Urlaub geschaut. Bis auf ein oder zwei tage klappt das bei mir. Kriege ich schon hin

@ Delgado Schön das Iris gut angekommen ist. Die zwei Monate werden zwar lang aber da müssen wir alle gemeinsam durch


----------



## on any sunday (3. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ok.
> 
> Hab mal'n paar Schweiz-Bilder gesucht. Z. B. vom Bolzplatz direkt hinter dem Haus:



Die ersten beiden Bilder sind ein Fake.


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2008)

Hi 
bin gut und heil angekommen... war ein ganz schoen langer Flug :kotz: 

hier sind 23GradC sonne suuuper wetter...... aber viel Arbeit!


hab hunger....

liebe Gruesse

Sonnlanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi
> bin gut und heil angekommen... war ein ganz schoen langer Flug :kotz:
> 
> hier sind 23GradC sonne suuuper wetter...... aber viel Arbeit!
> ...



Toll  

Hier war gestern Eisregen bei -1°C und ich musste 100 km Radfahren.

Aber tauschen würd ich auch nicht wollen   


PS: Du hast doch imma Hunga


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Toll
> 
> Hier war gestern Eisregen bei -1°C und ich musste 100 km Radfahren.
> 
> ...




Morgen alle zusammen !!!

Also ich beneide Iris (23 Grad)   


Wie kann man denn mitten in der Nacht soviel essen 

Aber neeeeee. Bei uns ist ja nur Nacht  


LG Stefen


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Soooooooooooooo Bingo, ich bin am WE raus, ich habe bis einschließlich Montag Bereitschaftsdienst  nix mit biken und das obwohl ich Samstag Abend nur 1,75-2h arbeiten muss 

Immer diese Dienste im Gesundheitswesen...man man man.... Schicht-, Wechsel- und Bereitschaftsdienste  :kotz:


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2008)

Es gibt glatt horizontale Gewerbe die besser bezahlt werden und weniger Arbeit machen ....


@Petra & Stefan, habe Ingo gerade die Schweiz-CD in die Hand gedrückt. Er wird sie nach eingehendem Studium  an Euch weiter reichen.

Dann kriegt Ihr mal'n Eindruck davon. Aber wehe Ihr postet die scharfen pics .... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (4. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooo Bingo, ich bin am WE raus, ich habe bis einschließlich Montag Bereitschaftsdienst  nix mit biken und das obwohl ich Samstag Abend nur 1,75-2h arbeiten muss
> 
> Immer diese Dienste im Gesundheitswesen...man man man.... Schicht-, Wechsel- und Bereitschaftsdienste  :kotz:




Ja so ist das leider. Ich weiß was dumeinst. Das ist echt schade


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (4. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Es gibt glatt horizontale Gewerbe die besser bezahlt werden und weniger Arbeit machen ....
> 
> 
> @Petra & Stefan, habe Ingo gerade die Schweiz-CD in die Hand gedrückt. Er wird sie nach eingehendem Studium  an Euch weiter reichen.
> ...




Hi Micha


Ja super.Bin schon ganz gespannt........

@ Ingo dann viel Spass beim studieren  


LG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2008)

Riverside gruesst die Heimat


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Süße, wie gehts Dir denn?? Habe schon fleißig für die Dachsteinrunde recherchiert und mit Sommerferien sieht es ganz gut aus 

Wie ist die Arbeit??? Interessanter als in der Uni???


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

@ kröte : Du hast da was falsch verstanden. TRAINIEREN nicht recherchieren.  Sonst brichst du am ersten Berg wieder weg.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Eh an welchem Berg hab ich denn mal abgebrochen  

Jedenfalls rauf nicht....

Gibt ja auch die blaue Runde die geht...

Hab grad nen Eintrag von jemandem gelesen der die gefahren ist, war da wo meine Fotos entstanden sind und der ist den Teufelsgraben auch nicht gefahren...obgleich er die schwarze Runde in 2 Tagen gefahren ist...


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

Ich kenn da nen Berg bei Rösrath. An dem bist du aber beim abwärtsfahren weggebrochen.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Umgefallen weil ich nicht aus den SPD gekommen bin, das ist was anderes 

Ich falle aber nicht da um wo es gar nichts umzufallen gibt, da gibt es so nen Sandsrand an der zornigen Ameise, da kann man auch schonmal 2-3mal hintereinander umfallen


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

Das waren die Ameisen die haben mich umgeschubst


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Ja ja da hast Du wohl recht, das sind ja die stärksten Tierchen auf der ganzen Welt, weiß nicht das wievielfache ihres eigenen Gewichts die tragen, aber es war viel...da schubsen se schonmal so ein leichtes Specialized um 

Fahrt ihr jetzt eigentlich am WE in Wipp...hat Micha was gesagt???? 

Ich hab immer noch Bereitschaft...ne Woche ohne biken...ich könnt :kotz: bin schon nicht mehr wirklich genießbar hier...


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

Mal schauen was ist.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Wassen das schon wieder für n neues Monster da bei Dir...

Süß ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

Hehe. Zweck erkannt. Gut ne.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Echt ich dachte jetzt kommt wieder "He Du machst mein Image kaputt "

Mir ist langweilig....  

Widme mich grade einem meiner passiven Hobbies...


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

hab gerade nochn Bild von mir gefunden


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Träumerchen!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wenn de so aussiehst muss ich mal mit Dir in die Sauna  Und ich kenne da noch wen der das dann muss...


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

ist meine Sommerform. Gib mir noch ein paar Wochen dann ist der Rest von Weihnachten endlich weg


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub Dir kein Wort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und im Sommer muss man auch gar nicht in die Sauna.... 

Prost, ich futter dann mal weiter meine SChoki, hab ja auch erst eine Packung Kekse und ne Tafel vertilgt 

Ach und Veilchen und Geleebananen...mehr Süßkram fällt mir grad für heute nicht ein...


----------



## Specialisiert (4. Januar 2008)

Glauben kannste viel genau. Live angucken darfs auch nur ein ausgesuchter Kreis. Anfassen noch viel weniger.  aber mach du mal weiter mit deiner Schokodiät. Macht Bergab verdammt schnell.


----------



## RennKröte (4. Januar 2008)

Wieso..............ich nehm doch nicht zu......und wenn dann halt ich mich 5 Tage zurück, dann ist das alles wieder weg 

Ich esse immer so viele Süßigkeiten 

Bergab muss ich nicht schnell werden, nur sicher!!!


----------



## RennKröte (6. Januar 2008)

Huhu...

Claudia und Jani haben seit gestern ihr Baby, Tim, 49cm und 2700g 

Geht allen gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

Morgäään alle zusammen ....

Wochenende war anstrengend aber schön. Ingo und Sascha haben mich ganz schön gehetzt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein Vorderreifen aufgegeben hat   Nach 2 Plattfüßen hab' ich dann vorgezogen auf Straße nach Hause zu fahren; Mit einem kleinen Umweg über Rheinland Pfalz.
Den Reifen hab ich nach 18 treuen Dienstjahren entsorgt  

@ Sascha, den Schlauch werf ich Dir heute oder morgen in den Briefkasten (Wetterabhängig).

@Petra, bei 122 Euro für 4 Übernachtungen auf der Dachsteinrunde müssen wir nicht das Risiko eingehen nichts zu bekommen oder am Ende einer Tour noch suchen zu müssen. Gepäck kann ich für meinen 4-Tages-Bedarf im Rucksack mitschleppen (Zahnbürste, Kondome, Sonnencreme).

@Solanum, Hast Du schon ein MTB aufgetan in CA?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Morgäään alle zusammen ....
> 
> Wochenende war anstrengend aber schön. Ingo und Sascha haben mich ganz schön gehetzt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass mein Vorderreifen aufgegeben hat   Nach 2 Plattfüßen hab' ich dann vorgezogen auf Straße nach Hause zu fahren; Mit einem kleinen Umweg über Rheinland Pfalz.
> Den Reifen hab ich nach 18 treuen Dienstjahren entsorgt
> ...




Hi Micha

Ich wäre auch gerne gefahren. Wollte dich eigentlich anrufen. Na ja schade. kannst dich ja nächstes mal melden. Aber ich glaube bei der Zusammensetzung hätte ich nicht mitfahren dürfen. Das ist echt zum kotzen. Na ja, was solls. Damit müssen wir alle leben. Ich finde das alles nur noch schade. 

Finde ich wirklich schade das sich keiner gemeldet hat. Mit Petri konnt ich nicht fahren, da sie Bereitschaft hatte........Bin schon über die ganze Sache traurig


----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

@Delgado: Geht auch noch günstiger mit den Übernachtungen, allerdings nur Frühstück. Wie mir scheint muss man das Gepäck in der Tat schleppen, oder wir starten in Annaberg und fragen mal im Hotel ob sie unsere Sachen mitnehmen. Man man man, dann muss ich mein Beauty Case für 4 Tage echt richtig reduzieren.... So ein Scheiss!!! 

@ Aushilfsfahrer: Kann Deine Entäuschung verstehen, vieleicht kann man doch mal über alles sprechen und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung... Also ich würde mir das von Herzen wünschen, falls es überhaupt wen interessiert


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @Delgado: Geht auch noch günstiger mit den Übernachtungen, allerdings nur Frühstück. Wie mir scheint muss man das Gepäck in der Tat schleppen, oder wir starten in Annaberg und fragen mal im Hotel ob sie unsere Sachen mitnehmen. Man man man, dann muss ich mein Beauty Case für 4 Tage echt richtig reduzieren.... So ein Scheiss!!!
> 
> @ Aushilfsfahrer: Kann Deine Entäuschung verstehen, vieleicht kann man doch mal über alles sprechen und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung... Also ich würde mir das von Herzen wünschen, falls es überhaupt wen interessiert





Ja. Das Gepäck muß dann wirklich entsprechend reduziert werden. Geht ja auch wirklich nur um Biken und nicht um Discoabende etc. 

Also meinen Anzug werde ich dann wohl hier lassen müssen.......


----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

Toll aber ich möchte doch zumindest am Abend meinem Tussenimage gerecht werden... *grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Nu komm, so stimmt das auch nicht dass hier keinen die Gruppe interessiert. Schluck mal feste runter und grummel nicht so dolle. Sprich doch einfach mal so mit Micha, finde das man das persönlich klären sollte und nicht so mega offen für alle ersichtlich...

Auch wenn man traurig ist... Kopf hoch, wir fahren ja auch bald wieder zusammen.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Toll aber ich möchte doch zumindest am Abend meinem Tussenimage gerecht werden... *grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
> 
> Nu komm, so stimmt das auch nicht dass hier keinen die Gruppe interessiert. Schluck mal feste runter und grummel nicht so dolle. Sprich doch einfach mal so mit Micha, finde das man das persönlich klären sollte und nicht so mega offen für alle ersichtlich...
> 
> Auch wenn man traurig ist... Kopf hoch, wir fahren ja auch bald wieder zusammen.



@ all

Das ist wirklich schön. Aber mir geht es hier wirklich nur um den Sport und sonst nichts. Das macht alles einfach nur Spass in einer Gruppe zu fahren.  

So jetzt wird das Thema hier beendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

Wie auch immer...ich schwing mich jetzt ne Runde auf mein Bike und trampel mir alles raus!!!!!!!!!1

Am besten werf ich mich vor ne Karre, dann können die Herren der Schöpfung gemeinsam trauern und alles ist wieder in Ordnung!!!!!!!

Kindergarten hier   !!!!!!!!! Toll Alpha.....ganz toll!!! Dankeschön, war ne nette Zeit in der Gruppe!!!!!!!!! 

Manchmal ist es einfacher zu erkennen wenn was vorbei ist...dann ist es eben so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wie auch immer...ich schwing mich jetzt ne Runde auf mein Bike und trampel mir alles raus!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Am besten werf ich mich vor ne Karre, dann können die Herren der Schöpfung gemeinsam trauern und alles ist wieder in Ordnung!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



@ Rennkröte

Mach das nicht. Das ist es nicht wert Freu dich einfach auf das was  kommt.


----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

Ich hab die Schnauze voll, echt!!!!!!!!! Irgendwann ist auch mal gut!!!!!!!!

Könnt mich mal gerne haben.... Spinnerei hier!!!!!!

Freu mich auf gar nichts mehr, bis der nächste meint mich irgendwie als besser als *seine * *eigene* Frau zu empfinden.....dann geht der Käse von vorne los!!!

Männer ey, alle keinen Arsch in der Hose!!!!!!!

Tschööööö!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

Stefan und Petra,

könnt Ihr mal den Text in Euren letzten, heutigen Einträgen löschen und statt dessen folgende Kombination einsetzen:


   

Dann gibt's auch 'ne tolle Überraschung .... 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (7. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich soviel Freizeit hätte wie ihr, dann würde ich mit Radfahren mein Geld verdienen 
Wie Micha sagt: "Statt heueln, radeln 

@Petri und Stefan "Technik-Training" kann ich evtl. Samstagnachmittag anbieten


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

Nette Signatur ...

Man könnte auch sagen: Wir haben nur ein Leben* und keine Zeit zu jammern  








* ok es gibt Ausnahmen


----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh ja!!!!!!!!!!!! Techniktraining Samstag  

Freu ich mich....machen wir 

Mit Glühwein  ?????????

Wieso ändern????????? Gesagt ist gesagt und kann so sehr man versucht nicht wieder zurück genommen werden.... cést la vie.

War grad radlen, jetzt sieht die Welt ganz anders aus  doofe Bereitschaft immer...  

Der Wind hat mich fast umgepustet....hab mich voll nach rechts gelegt um gerade zu fahren... hihi.... lustig


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Toll aber ich möchte doch zumindest am Abend meinem Tussenimage gerecht werden... *grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*



Da hilft weniger mehr


----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da hilft weniger mehr



Nö super so voll behaart wie n Affe durch die Alpen und mit ausgebürsteten strohigen Locken ungeschminkt und ohne Parüm beim Abendessen....lecker   

Du weißt doch wie ich morgens aussehe, wollteste Dir das echt 4 Tage lang antun


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Du weißt doch wie ich morgens aussehe, wollteste Dir das echt 4 Tage lang antun



Pssssssssst, ich weiß das nicht ... woher denn?  

... und die 4 Tage gehen auch so vorbei. Ich kann Dich mir ja schönsaufen 



Wir müssen echt mal ein Ich-packe-für-viertägige-Alpentouren-Seminar machen  

Ziel: max. 3,5 kg Gepäck.




Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... keine Insider hier Du Verräter 

Ich habe schon nen Packzettel  in nem anderen Thema gefunden


----------



## Delgado (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... keine Insider hier Du Verräter
> 
> Ich habe schon nen Packzettel  in nem anderen Thema gefunden




Frauen- oder Männer-Packzettel? 

Poste mal!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nö super so voll behaart wie n Affe durch die Alpen und mit ausgebürsteten strohigen Locken ungeschminkt und ohne Parüm beim Abendessen....lecker
> 
> Du weißt doch wie ich morgens aussehe, wollteste Dir das echt 4 Tage lang antun



@ Rennkröte


Ich weiß wie du morgens aussiehst.


----------



## alphatester (7. Januar 2008)

Rucksack für 10 Tage Alpencross...

@MIcha: Demnächst hast Du hoffentlich funktionierendes Material an Deinem Bike


----------



## RennKröte (7. Januar 2008)

http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Ausrue.htm


Soooooooooo bitteschön, eine Packliste, in die Männer Beutel gehört das Werkzeug 

Habe mir überlegt dass ich alles was ich brauche in Mini Fläschen abfüllen werde, gibt ja bei DM die kleinen Teile da.... denke dann komm ich klar.

Trikots hab ich ja eh keine, nur so Mini Tops und so andere Tussi Klamöttchen, wiegt ja auch alles nix...auf ne anständige Frisur muss ich dann wohl mal verzichten  mein Föhn nimmt zuviel Platz weg und ist zu schwer


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (7. Januar 2008)

@all

Vielleicht sollten wir uns zunächst über einen konkreten Termin einigen. 

Beim Packen sind wir doch spontan. Alles was nicht passt wird passend gemacht 

@delgado


Super jetzt sieht jeder unser Bad. Schon mal was von Datenschutz gehört?? 

Grummel, Grummel

Ja jott sei Dak das nur das Fahrrad in der Wanne ist. Die nackten Gestalten waren ja hinter der Kamera 

LG

Aushilfsfahrer


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2008)

alphatester schrieb:


> @MIcha: Demnächst hast Du hoffentlich funktionierendes Material an Deinem Bike



Du spielst doch wohl nicht auf meinen ultraschicken Reifen an .... ?

Der ist jetzt endgültig ausgemustert und bei ebay drinne  Willste den link?


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/Ausrue.htm
> 
> 
> Soooooooooo bitteschön, eine Packliste, in die Männer Beutel gehört das Werkzeug
> ...




Wir können ja mal 'ne Liste machen und jeweils beraten, was unbedingt notwendig ist oder ergänzt werden muss?

Ich fang mal an:

- 1 Unterhose


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (8. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal 'ne Liste machen und jeweils beraten, was unbedingt notwendig ist oder ergänzt werden muss?
> 
> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> - 1 Unterhose



- 1 paar Socken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> - 1 paar Socken



Besser 2 Paar. Dann kann eines nach der Handwäsche trocknen, während man das Andere zum Dinner trägt  

OK?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (8. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Besser 2 Paar. Dann kann eines nach der Handwäsche trocknen, während man das Andere zum Dinner trägt
> 
> OK?



OK

Dann müssen wir die Kondome aber in die Socken stecken 

OK ?


----------



## Delgado (8. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> OK
> 
> Dann müssen wir die Kondome aber in die Socken stecken
> 
> OK ?



Kondome sollen die Frauen schleppen. Verhütung ist immerhin Frauensache ... 

Vielleicht machen wir Männer- und Frauenlisten getrennt  

Männerrucksack:

- 1 Unterhose
- 1 Paar Socken
- 1 Radlerhose

Frauen:

- 1 Unterhose
- 1 Paar Socken
- 1 Radlerhose
- 8 Kondome


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (8. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kondome sollen die Frauen schleppen. Verhütung ist immerhin Frauensache ...
> 
> Vielleicht machen wir Männer- und Frauenlisten getrennt
> 
> ...



Hört sich gut an. Meinst du acht Kondome reichen 

Petri sagte ja schon das wir dann aufjedenfall noch das schwere Werkzeug mitschleppen


----------



## RennKröte (8. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kondome sollen die Frauen schleppen. Verhütung ist immerhin Frauensache ...
> 
> Vielleicht machen wir Männer- und Frauenlisten getrennt
> 
> ...


----------



## RennKröte (8. Januar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4367573#post4367573

Hab ich mal erstellt...steht zwar noch nix wildes drin, aber wer weiß....vieleicht kommt ja noch was spannendes  

Gibt ja n paar Menschen die die Dachsteinrunde schon gedreht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht machen wir Männer- und Frauenlisten getrennt  

Männer tragen: 

- Radlerhose/-Unterhose, Trikot, Socken, Schuhe, Helm. 

Und im Männerrucksack:

- 1 Unterhose
- 1 Paar Socken
- 1 Radlerhose
- 1 Regenjacke (auch ausgehtauglich)
- 1 kl. Duschzeug
- 1 Zahnbürste
- 1 kl. Tube Zahnpasta 
- 1 Ersatzschlauch
- Flickzeug
- Geld/Krankenversicherungskarte
- lange Bikehose (auch ausgehtauglich)
- Armlinge
- Tagesbedarf Nahrung (4 Riegel/1 Banane).

Frauen tragen 

- Radlerhose/-Unterhose, Trikot, Socken, Schuhe, Helm. 


Und im Rucksack:


- Krankenversicherungskarte
- Personalausweis, EC Karte, Bargeld, Handy
- MP 3 Player
- Literatur (Liste kann auf Anforderung eingesehen werden)
- Betaisodona, Hydrokolloide, Sprühpflaster, Kompressen, Mullbinde, Rettungsdecke, 1 Blister 400mg Ibuprofen, Arnika Balsam
- 4 Unterhosen
- 2 BHs
- 4 Paar Socken
- 2 Radlerhose
- Regenschirm (zum Schutz bei Gewitter)
- 6 Oberteile
- Blazer
- Ohrringe und Ketten
- 1 Paar Pumps
- Duschgel dazu passend Körperlotion, Rasierschaum und Rasierer
- Shampoo, Spülung, Haarkur, Haarspitzenfluid
- Bürste, grobzinkiger Kamm, Rundbürste
- Rückwärtsspiegel
- Schaumfestiger, Haarlack, Lockenforming Öl, evtl. Föhn
- Haarspangen unterschiedlicher Verwendungszwecke, Haarbänder
- getönte Tagescreme, Rouge, Puder, Eyeliner, 2 Wimperntuschen, 10   Wattestäbchen 
- Massageöl Vanille Macadamianuss
- 15 Kondome (je nach Zyklusstand nicht erforderlich)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

... ich glaub' ich gebe den Ersatzschlauch, das Flickzeug, Duschgel, Zahnpasta, an Solanum ab. So spar ich nochmal Gewicht  

Benutzen können es dann Beide  

@ Stefan, könnt Ihr ja auch´so machen  In Petras Rucksack fällt das eh nicht mehr auf ...


----------



## RennKröte (9. Januar 2008)

Ja ja, aber ich habe noch Nagelfeile, Nagelschere und Pinzette vergessen, auch wichtig....

Wie ein Schlauch im Männerrucksack???? Ihr müsst doch für die Weibchen auch Ersatzteile mit dabei haben 

Kein Regenschirm  wehe da will sich dann einer unter meinen mit quetschen... 

Kann mich bitte bitte jemand beschützen beim Gewitter, sonst muss ich glaub ich auch noch Bachblütenextrakt mitnehmen...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (9. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja ja, aber ich habe noch Nagelfeile, Nagelschere und Pinzette vergessen, auch wichtig....
> 
> Wie ein Schlauch im Männerrucksack???? Ihr müsst doch für die Weibchen auch Ersatzteile mit dabei haben
> 
> ...



Du weißt ja in welchen Tempo wir letztes Jahr den Berg hinunter gesprintet sind als wir eigentlich gerade nach oben wollten. Ich sach euch Leute das hat gekraaaaaaaaaacht. Also werde ich dich dieses Jahr natürlich auch wieder beschützen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (9. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... ich glaub' ich gebe den Ersatzschlauch, das Flickzeug, Duschgel, Zahnpasta, an Solanum ab. So spar ich nochmal Gewicht
> 
> Benutzen können es dann Beide
> 
> @ Stefan, könnt Ihr ja auch´so machen  In Petras Rucksack fällt das eh nicht mehr auf ...



@ Delgado Nööööööööööööööööööö

Ich glaube am Ende trage ich nur das was ich am Körper habe . Und wenn ich doch kurzfristig etwas brauche, dann halte ich kurz am Souvenirladen an. Irgendwas zum Anziehen oder Fußnägelschneiden, oder friesieren haben die auch. Außerdem gibt es genügend Blätter in den Wäldern. Die kann man ja gegebenfalls auch nutzen. 

Ihr kennt doch die legendäre Filmreihe "Der Mann aus den Bergen"


----------



## RennKröte (9. Januar 2008)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah pfui..... bist Du tatsächlich *mein* Mann  ?????

Naja, also wenn ich mich so recht erinnere, hab ich Dir mit meiner Angst noch mehr Angst gemacht und ich hatte Mühe Dir hinterher zu kommen....

Zack zack zack weg war er der Aushilfsfahrer.....   

Ach ja...noch mehr Details erwünscht??? 

Viele Kommentare in Form von "Selbst ist die Frau...."

Scheiß Emanzipation, das haben wir nun davon... *grrrrrrrrrrr* Auf hilflos Weibchen machen funktioniert irgendwie nimmer...


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Naja, also wenn ich mich so recht erinnere, hab ich Dir mit meiner Angst noch mehr Angst gemacht und ich hatte Mühe Dir hinterher zu kommen....
> 
> Zack zack zack weg war er der Aushilfsfahrer.....
> 
> ...



Was war denn? Gewitter? Der Bär vom Mann in den Bergen war los? Kippen waren aus .... ?

Sacht schon!


Und auf Weibchen machen funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr ...  ... seit wir Frauen wie Solanum mitfahren lassen


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2008)

Allgemeine Infos zum Rennen in Bergisch Gladbach am 24.05.2008.

http://www.x-hardt.de/event-infos.html


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah pfui..... bist Du tatsächlich *mein* Mann  ?????
> 
> Naja, also wenn ich mich so recht erinnere, hab ich Dir mit meiner Angst noch mehr Angst gemacht und ich hatte Mühe Dir hinterher zu kommen....
> 
> ...



Beim Techniktraining wird auch erst geholfen, wenn Bodenkontakt vorhanden war.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute !!!!!

Der Bär war nicht hinter uns her. Aber ein Gewittersturm. War der reinste Bergsprint 

@ all und insbesondere Rennkröte

Du weißt doch wie ich rieche nach dem Sport. ich finde das noch recht anständig  

Aber mal im Ernst. Meine Frau will soviel Sachen mitnehmen, so dass ich keine andere Wahl habe mich mit Blättern und anderen tollen Sachen aus dem Wald zu bekleiden. Ich werde natürlich auch einen großen Rucksack mitschleppen. Da muß das Beautycase und natürlich der Turbofön rein. Habe mir aber auch überlegt, dass man den Fön als Lampe umbauen könnte und an den Lenker befestigt. Wäre so ne Art Turbo für Arme 

Ist das vielleicht machbar Micha. Hast du diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen sammeln können  


LG 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Beim Techniktraining wird auch erst geholfen, wenn Bodenkontakt vorhanden war.





Boden????

Da wirst du uns nicht sehen. Oder was hast du alles vor ??


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah pfui..... bist Du tatsächlich *mein* Mann  ?????
> 
> Naja, also wenn ich mich so recht erinnere, hab ich Dir mit meiner Angst noch mehr Angst gemacht und ich hatte Mühe Dir hinterher zu kommen....
> 
> ...



Also mal im Ernst. ich kann dich ja nicht leiden sehen. Du hast mir echt ne Angst eingejagt Aber das ich so schnell gerannt bin war ja auch gut. Ich habe meine Frau ja nicht alleine gelassen, sondern an die Hand genommen. Die kann den berg runter laufen. Das ist unfassbar. Weg 

Das war meine Rennkröte. Von wegen Rennkröte. Diesbezüglich eher Renngepard:daumen:


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Boden????
> 
> Da wirst du uns nicht sehen. Oder was hast du alles vor ??



Der Sprung von der mini-Northshore wird der krönende Abschluß, daran kann man dann sehen ob ihr das mit der neutralen Gewichtsverteilung gelernt habt.
(mit nem hart eingestellten SX kann man die Northshore auch fahren, ist nur Knie hoch )


----------



## RennKröte (10. Januar 2008)

Jojojojojojojojo..... ich krieg ja schon bißchen Angst vor Dir *Großmäulchen*

Naja.... also ein Gewitter wäre dann Samstag wohl echt nicht schlecht, da werd ich glaub ich in der Tat ganz schön flink und es zählt nur noch mein evolutionsgeschichtlicher Fluchtinstinkt.... 

Samstag soll aber scheiß Wetter werden...bekannt?! 

Muss morgen auch glaub ich mal zum Arzt, mit meinem Kopf stimmt was nicht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (10. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Jojojojojojojojo..... ich krieg ja schon bißchen Angst vor Dir *Großmäulchen*
> 
> Naja.... also ein Gewitter wäre dann Samstag wohl echt nicht schlecht, da werd ich glaub ich in der Tat ganz schön flink und es zählt nur noch mein evolutionsgeschichtlicher Fluchtinstinkt....
> 
> ...



1. ich hab angst vor mir selber
2. bissel regen 
3. ist das mit kopf was neues oder nur das alt bekannte


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich auch einen großen Rucksack mitschleppen. Da muß das Beautycase und natürlich der Turbofön rein. Habe mir aber auch überlegt, dass man den Fön als Lampe umbauen könnte und an den Lenker befestigt. Wäre so ne Art Turbo für Arme
> 
> Ist das vielleicht machbar Micha. Hast du diesbezüglich schon Erfahrungen sammeln können
> 
> ...




Ich hab da 'ne andere Idee ...  

Der Kopf (von Petra) kriegt 'nen 2mm-Schnitt; Dann fällt schomma der Fön weg.

Das Beautycase kann auch zu Hause bleiben. Saufen wir uns Petra halt jeden Abend "schön"  

Überlege mir gleich noch'n paar nette Sachen  


BTW: Wann seid ihr heute Nachmittag zu Hause wegen Rad anschaun?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> 3. ist das mit kopf was neues oder nur das alt bekannte



SpÃ¤testens jetzt hÃ¤ttest Du Dich als BaH-SchÃ¼ler verraten   


Edit: Ist Dein Bike wieder ganz?

"_... und ich musste meine Schwinge hinten lackieren weil der Lack abgeschliffen istâ¦ _"

Hab' da 'nen guten Pulverbeschichter an der Hand ... ;-)


----------



## RennKröte (11. Januar 2008)

Huhu....

keine Ahnung was das mit meinem Kopf ist, habe seit Di Abend non stop starke Kopfschmerzen, zwischenzietlich mit schlagartigen andauernden Krämpfen (glaub Gefäßspastiken) und mir tut die Augenbewegung Hölle weh 

Von daher weiß ich auch noch nicht wegen morgen, aber denke Stefan möchte bestimmt auch ohne mich... Regen macht mir aber prinzipiell auch nicht viel 

Ich bin jetzt zu Hause, Stefan ab 14.30h...ich will dan zum DOC und einkaufen müssen wir auch noch, aber das ginge auch morgen....

Mach doch mal ne zeitliche Vermutung ab wann Du verfügbar bist????

Erklär ne 2mm Frisur meinem Mann, wenn der ok gibt dann kommt es auf die Höhe der Gebote an


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ne zeitliche Vermutung ab wann Du verfügbar bist????
> 
> Erklär ne 2mm Frisur meinem Mann, wenn der ok gibt dann kommt es auf die Höhe der Gebote an



Verfügbar .....  Frauen wollen doch alle nur das Eine. Ständig verfügbare Männer   

Ich fahre gegen 14:00 Uhr hier los und bin dann gegen 15:15/15:30 da.

Leg schomma die Haarschneidemaschine bereit für den Probe-2mm-Schnitt 




PS: Nimmst Du mal'n großen Zettel und schreibst ganz oben hin:

Görg Liste

1. Schaltauge richten
2. ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (11. Januar 2008)

Jutt dan wissen wir Bescheid, danke echt lieb von Dir 

Nö, gab noch keine finanziellen Gebote, also bleibt die Matte dran...

Man oh.... hab ich Kopfweh  :kotz: 

Ich glaub das mit der Schaltung hatte Sascha schon gemacht  ... damals Weihnachten, als wir uns noch kannten


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2008)

... aber wo soll denn dann die Kotze hin?


Wg. Kopfschmerzen verrate ich Dir gleich'n altes Hausmittel


----------



## RennKröte (11. Januar 2008)

Vergiss das mit dem Sex, das hilft nicht gegen diese Art von Kopfschmerzen... 

Die Kotze soll auf dem andern Smily landen...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (11. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Jutt dan wissen wir Bescheid, danke echt lieb von Dir
> 
> Nö, gab noch keine finanziellen Gebote, also bleibt die Matte dran...
> 
> ...



Das meine ich aber auch. Die Haare bleiben dran und meine Frau muß ich mir nicht schön saufen. Habe gestern Petri wegen der Kopfschmerzen gepflegt. Guing etwas besser. Aber das ist echt nicht normal 

Hoffe Dir geht es bald besser 

LG

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (11. Januar 2008)

Also bei Kopping wo Tabletten nicht helfen, sag ich nur ab zum Arzt und Kopf röntgen lassen bzw. kernspin


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2008)

Sooooooooooo,

Steuersatz ist wieda ganz.


@ Petri & Stefan

Würde Sonntag gegen Mittag vorbeikommen wegen der restlichen Sachen.
Könnt Ihr mir SMSsen ob ihr alles bekommen habt?

Auch das Schaltauge, dann mach ich die Schaltung gleich mit.

Gruß & schönes WE 

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (11. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr Lieben,

hier ist jetzt nicht nut Sonne sondern auch warm ... meien Kollegen sind surfen ....

aber was richtig! so richtig!!!! zum kotzen hier ist: das Brot!! das geht ja mal garnicht!!!!
hab aber schon Mehl und Hefe gefunden... ... mach ich halt wie zuhause: selber

ich will auch am Wochenende mit euch fahren ....

@ Petri... was machast Du denn fuer Sachen?? ich hoffe Dir geht es bald wieder besser ...

Liebe gruesse....

Sonnlanum


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

@Stefan Yoah

Wir müssen leider für Samstag wegen Krankheit absagen. 

Lg Stefan


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (12. Januar 2008)

jaja "krankheit" kneifen nennt man sowas


----------



## RennKröte (12. Januar 2008)

Soooooooooooooo, da bin ich wieder, habe außer Haus genächtigt..... 

Mein Doc meinte gestern Abend mich in die Neurologie einweisen zu müssen, tja und dann Schema F, CT, Labor und Liquorentnahme (Gehirnflüssigkeit/Nervenwasser) über Lumbalpunktion (lange Hohlnadel ab zwischen die Wirbel am Ende des Rückenmarks und Liquorzapfen).... dient dem Ausschluß einer Hirnhautentzündung, akuten Blutungen, anderen diffusen Entzündungen und Bestimmung der Menge von Tuomrzellen....

Ich hatte nämlich auch Fieber und erhöhte Entzündungsparameter. So, dann habe ich ne Infusion mit Schmerzmitteln und gegen Fieber bekommen und quasi Kopfschmerzen gegen Rückenschmerzen getauscht 

Weiter haben sie dann festgestellt das meine Gerinnung nicht in Ordnung ist, Noramlwerte des Quick sind 100-120%, bei mir sind es nur 65%  Die Synthese findet in der Leber statt die jetzt auch noch gecheckt werden muss, weiter muss ich noch ein EEG und ein MRT (spezifische Tumordiagnostiken und Aneurysma Kontrolle) bekommen.

Das kann ich aber auch alles ambulant machen, deshalb bin ich mal schnellsten wieder nach Hause gegangen 

Klingt schlimmer als es ist, ich denk ich hab so nen Mist wie Migräne....

Naja nur biken kann ich nach der Punktion erstmal 2-3 Tage nicht, weil wegen erhöhter Blutungsneigung ist jetzt couchen angesagt....

Aber ich hab nur noch 5% der Schmerzen, das ist schon mal genial... Rückenschmerzen kenn ich ja eh wegen meiner Skoliose.

Nääääää, wat bin ich in meinem zarten Alter eigentlich fürn Krüppel :kotz:

@Aushilfsfahrer: Danke dass Du Dir wegen mir die ganze Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen hast  

Der Arme, der war ganz aufgebracht  für nicht Mediziner klingt das immer so schlimm was die im KH alles so vom Stapel lassen... 

LG und schönes bikereiches WE ihr Lieben

Petri


----------



## RennKröte (12. Januar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi ihr Lieben,
> 
> hier ist jetzt nicht nut Sonne sondern auch warm ... meien Kollegen sind surfen ....
> 
> ...



Huhu Schnuckel 

Dann genieß das Wetterchen und wenn Du kein Bike hast, dann geh doch alternativ auch surfen 

Ja das Brot  man nimmt es in den Mund und dann ist es weg, man drückt auf ein als Körnerbrot getrantes etwas und es wird dünn wie ein Knäckebrot...wuäh...Presspappe eben....

Denkst Du an 2-3 Reeses Nutreageous Peanutbutter Bars für mich, büüüüüütte  Die findet man im Wallgreens  

Hihi, meine Bestellliste wird vieleicht noch bißchen länge  

Leuchtet denn Dein Stern ????

Vermiss Dich


----------



## Solanum (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo auch Schnuckel ... hallo @ all,

Hier ist heute soooo warm das glaubt ihr garnicht! 
in Jeans und T-shirt ist's zu warm 
Wettervorhersage:

Saturday 22° C Partly Cloudy 
Sunday21° C Clear
Monday 22° C Clear
Tuesday 22° C Clear
Wednesday 22° C Clear
Thursday 21° C Clear

cool oder....

Man man man Petri, was machts Du denn bloss .... aber gut, dass Du endlich zum Arzt gegangen bist!!! bin ich ja mal gespannt was das ergibt!...

Migraene klingt ja erstmal "nicht so schlimm" (auch wenn das echt grausam sein kann!!!!) aber das erklaert doch nicht der veraenderten Grinnungswert, das Fieber und die Entzündungsparameter.... nun ja die werden das schon alles mit Dir richtig machen, so dass Du wieder 110% heil bist wenn ich heim komme 

jaja natuerlich leuchtet der schoene Stern .... anfangs zwar nicht weil ich keinen Adapter hatte, aber jetzt schon .... ausser wenn mein Handy leer ist  und ne "Ladung" braucht  

ich versuche Deine goodies zu bekommen!!

Ich war gestern Abend/Nacht in LA... in nem Gothic club...war schon ganzschoen cool da    aber ich haette nie damit gerechnet das die puenktlichst um 2:00 AM die Lampen an machen und man innerhalb von 5 minuten die location verlassen haben muss.... uncool....

so werde jetzt wohl noch was arbeiten....trotz des schoenen Weters 

Liebe Gruesse an alle


----------



## wozibo (13. Januar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> aber was richtig! so richtig!!!! zum kotzen hier ist: das Brot!! das geht ja mal garnicht!!!!


Hey, hat's Dich auch in die Staaten verschlagen und mußt mit dem guten amerikanischen Einheits-Schaumstoffbrot klarkommen???

Mir geht es ähnlich, allerdings etwas weiter östlich, und ganz so warm ist es hier auch nicht - dafür kann man an einigen Stellen ganz nett Biken. Hier war ich allerdings nur für das Foto hingeradelt...


----------



## Solanum (13. Januar 2008)

hi wozibo,

jaja mich hat's auch hier hin verschlagen!
ist ja gut zu wissen, dass es hier noch Leidensgenossen gibt ... werde jetzt selben Brot backen.... kannst ja zum Essen vorbeikommen 

auch hier koennte man schoen biken, viele schoene Berge...ganz anders als bei Dir, aber ne nette Ranch haste da leider hab ich kein Bike hier  ....

Gruesse in die nicht ganz so ferne Ferne 

Sonnlanum


----------



## wozibo (13. Januar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> kannst ja zum Essen vorbeikommen


Paß auf, sonst nehme ich Dich noch beim Wort  Übernächste Woche bin ich nämlich drei Tage in San Diego...



Solanum schrieb:


> aber ne nette Ranch haste da


Als ich im November schon mal hier war wußte ich noch gar nicht, daß die hier quasi um die Ecke liegt - aber nachdem mich zuhause alle gefragt haben, ob ich denn auch die Southfork Ranch gesehen hätte mußte ich jetzt wohl oder übel mal hin. Lohnt sich allerdings nicht wirklich. 




Solanum schrieb:


> leider hab ich kein Bike hier  ....


Kannst Du Dir keins leihen? Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mal in San Francisco war habe ich mir vor Ort eins geliehen. War zwar 'ne ziemliche Gurke, aber per Bike über die Golden Gate Bridge hatte schon was.

Viele Grüße,
Wolgang
PS: Wen's interessiert: So sehen die Trails hier aus.


----------



## Delgado (14. Januar 2008)

@Sascha, mein Winterrad gibt so langsam auf ...  Jetzt sin nach den 280 km vom WE die Bremsen "auf Eisen". Bist Du diese Woche mal früher zu Hause wegen der Cantibeläge? Deinen Schlauch hab ich Dir Freitag in den Briefkasten geworfen. Haste gefunden?  

Hoffe, der Winter ist bald vorbei, bevor die Kiste ganz aufgibt ....

@ Sonnlanum, soviel wie Du auf dem Ergo trainierst fährst Du auf Mallorca bestimmt wieder allen weg  

@Petra, hoffe es geht Dir bald besser.

@Stefan, War schön gestern. Habe das Wetter noch was ausgenutzt und bin noch nach Unnenberg, Aggertalsperre, GM, Eckenhagen, .... usw. gefahren. War erst im Dunkeln zu Hause. Aber so ein Wetter muss man einfach nutzen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (14. Januar 2008)

Ja das hoffe ich auch, werd gleich nochmal zu meinem Doc gehen und die Überweisungen einsammeln, letzlich sind Kopfschmerzen nur Symptom und keine Krnakheit...brauch auch mal wirksamere Analgetika als ich derzeit rezeptfrei kreigen kann 

Ich war ganz schön traurig gestern bei dem Wetterchen nicht auf die RaceLady zu können  Naja, aber nach so ner Punktion hält man echt besser mal Bettruhe ein...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja das hoffe ich auch, werd gleich nochmal zu meinem Doc gehen und die Überweisungen einsammeln, letzlich sind Kopfschmerzen nur Symptom und keine Krnakheit...brauch auch mal wirksamere Analgetika als ich derzeit rezeptfrei kreigen kann
> 
> Ich war ganz schön traurig gestern bei dem Wetterchen nicht auf die RaceLady zu können  Naja, aber nach so ner Punktion hält man echt besser mal Bettruhe ein...



Das war schon recht so, wirklich schade, aber nächstes mal bist du wieder dabei     

Vielleicht fühlst du dich heute besser und wir machen eine Tour 

Würde mich riesig freuen 

Lg Aushilfsfahrer


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Januar 2008)

@ Micha

Das Wetter war schon traumhaft. Da haste ja noch Kilometer abgerissen. Für mich haben die 30 km gereicht. Werde jetzt kontuinierlich nach VelosophenJupp Anweisung mein Winterprogramm durchziehen. Bringt ja nichts wenn man jetzt voll powert 

Das ist ja nun mal im jeden Sport so. Ich weiß wovon ich rede 


LG Aushilfsfahrer

@Solanum

Hoffe Dir geht es gut und fährst den Micha auf Malle in Grund und Boden 
Habe gehört das Mitte Juni der Termin für Dich auch OK ist. Das ist suuuuuper.
Dann glaube ich steht der Termin. Oder ist da jemand anderer Meinung?

So und jetzt können wir uns wieder dem Rucksack widmen. Was meinst du denn zu dieser Thematik ? Ich glaube du hattest dich noch nicht geäußert 

Lg Aushilfsfahrer


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

Rucksackthema ist gut.

Ich denke ich fahre ohne. Probiere gerade mal Rahmentaschen aus. Das Bike hat dann einen tiefen Schwerpunkt und mab schwitzt nicht auf dem RÃ¼cken. Gibt's bei Rose fÃ¼r unter 10 â¬. Bei meinem wenigen GepÃ¤ck sicher eine Alternative 

Hier mal'n Eindruck:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=4942


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

@Delgado: Mag sein das Dir das reicht, Du Stinker 

@Aushilfsfahrer: Ich hab trotz Analgetika noch nen Dröhnschädel und mit dem Fieber und den Entzündungsparametern trau ich mich nicht so recht auf die RaceLady, hinter her fang ich mir noch zusätzlich ne Myokarditis ein


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @Delgado: Mag sein das Dir das reicht, Du Stinker
> 
> @Aushilfsfahrer: Ich hab trotz Analgetika noch nen Dröhnschädel und mit dem Fieber und den Entzündungsparametern trau ich mich nicht so recht auf die RaceLady, hinter her fang ich mir noch zusätzlich ne Myokarditis ein



Eine Myokar........Was. Du hast schon recht 

Schade. Dann werde ich jetzt mal ne Runde drehen. Bis später....


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Januar 2008)

@Delgado


Grandiose Taschen. Echt. Da passt mal richtig was rein  

Wenn ich danach gehe, dann reicht mir mein Portemonnaie. Aber jeder wie er mag. Du Stinker............


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @Delgado: Mag sein das Dir das reicht, Du Stinker
> 
> @Aushilfsfahrer: Ich hab trotz Analgetika noch nen Dröhnschädel und mit dem Fieber und den Entzündungsparametern trau ich mich nicht so recht auf die RaceLady, hinter her fang ich mir noch zusätzlich ne Myokarditis ein



So ist das mit den Krankenschwestern .... die kriegen immer alles was sie kennen an Krankheiten  

Meine Nachbarin ist Kinderkrankenschwester ... die Kinder sind ständig krank weil die Mutter Kinder-Hypochonder ist  

@Stinkersager, also Shampoo passt rein und das Nötigste. Und die Bikesachen werden Abends mit Shampoo ausgewaschen ... hatte ich doch schomma irgendwo erklärt?

Aber schaumer mal wer zuletzt lacht


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Na Du, weil Du eh fitter bist und dann auch nix zu tragen hast 

Da brauchste gar nicht prognostizieren  Mir haste das erklärt, Stefan war da noch im Wohnzimmer glaub ich.

Ich kriege keine Myokarditis, weil ich ja nicht fahre... Aber das ist kein Witz, wenn man gesundheitlich angeschlagen ist, soll man seinen Körper nicht puschen... Herzmuskelentzündung heißt das auf Deutsch.

Man, ich kriege das blöde Plastikteil an dem hinteren Laufrad von Iris nicht ab...  Dann nehm ich jetzt das vordere für meine Bastelaktion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Man, ich kriege das blöde Plastikteil an dem hinteren Laufrad von Iris nicht ab...  Dann nehm ich jetzt das vordere für meine Bastelaktion....




Ist da noch die Cassette drauf?


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Ja die soll ja auch dran bleiben, aber Iris hat gesagt das müsste man leicht abbrechen können....stimmt aber so nicht, komm nicht mal mit nem Seitenschneider voran hier


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja die soll ja auch dran bleiben, aber Iris hat gesagt das müsste man leicht abbrechen können....stimmt aber so nicht, komm nicht mal mit nem Seitenschneider voran hier




Also Cassette ab oder Plastikschutz kaputtbrechen.

Versuch ma Schere


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Fürchte dafür haben wir wieder kein WErkzeug...Schere, Messer, Schraubenzieher, alles versucht....jetzt ist mir auch noch mein lackiertes Teil vom Balkon geflogen....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ....jetzt ist mir auch noch mein lackiertes Teil vom Balkon geflogen....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...



Fingernagel


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Ja genau, der ist einfach abgeflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

Soll ich vorbei kommen?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Januar 2008)

Sagt mal, arbeitet überhaupt einer von euch?


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Sagt mal, arbeitet überhaupt einer von euch?




Klaro, Petra ruiniert sich die Fingernägel und ich suche verzweifelt eine Sattelstütze in 27,2 für billisch.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Januar 2008)

okay, wo nach ich suche, kann ich wärend meiner arbeistzeit nicht finden...


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Wieso...ich hab doch schon gearbeitet, okay...den Nachmittag hab ich mir ausversehen frei genommen... 

Hab vor lauter Kopfweh den Besprechungstermin im Büro verschwitzt...mein Chef hat mich um 11.20h angerufen wo ich denn bleiben würde  Peinlich!!! Als ich los wollte hat er mich angerufen und gesagt ich solle da bleiben und mich auf die Couch legen da wir noch Unterlagen von meiner Patientin benötigen und die müsse ich ja dann auch noch besorgen...

Ist mir noch nie passiert, dachte wir treffen uns nur Donnerstag und Freitag...naja.... Hab Gott sei Dank nicht viel Ärger bekommen.


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> okay, wo nach ich suche, kann ich wärend meiner arbeistzeit nicht finden...




Neeeeeeeee, die Frau fürs Leben findet man angeblich im Supermarkt


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Januar 2008)

Nein, ich suche doch nicht nach ner Frau, die gibbet ja im Supermarkt.
Sondern nach diversen Northshoretrails in Altenberg


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> okay, wo nach ich suche, kann ich wärend meiner arbeistzeit nicht finden...



Guck mal bei www.single.de oder besser www.planetromeo.de




Edit: Habe gerade erst von den Northshore-Trails gelesen ---> Google Earth


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Januar 2008)

les mal meinen letzten Beitrag 
du bist etwas zu langsam

höhstens singletrail.de


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Was sind Northshoretrails??????????? Ich bastel im übrigen gerade rum.... aber nur indirekt an Fahrradteilen... soll mal ein Geschenk werden wenn es fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Was sind Northshoretrails???????????



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2189738&postcount=18

So in schön ...


----------



## RennKröte (15. Januar 2008)

Joooooooooooo hat ja auch was mit basteln zu tun, ich bin dabei 
Wo bauen wir sowas???


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Joooooooooooo hat ja auch was mit basteln zu tun, ich bin dabei
> Wo bauen wir sowas???



In der Schweiz. Da hammer letztes Jahr schöne Sachen gebaut  
Bretter müssten auch noch da sein.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> So ist das mit den Krankenschwestern .... die kriegen immer alles was sie kennen an Krankheiten
> 
> Meine Nachbarin ist Kinderkrankenschwester ... die Kinder sind ständig krank weil die Mutter Kinder-Hypochonder ist
> 
> ...



........lacht am besten (haste glaube ich vergessen)


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Januar 2008)

@ all

Bin heute schon zwei Stunden gefahren, während ihr euch alle vor dem PC gemütlich macht mit Kaffee, Tee oder auch Bier und Chips. Nääääääääääää

Hat gut getan. Danach bin ich dann in den Fahrradladen und habe meine Schuhe präpariert, so dass ich jetzt auf Klick umsteige. Der Görk meinte doch glatt zu mir, dass man meine Schuhe nicht umrüsten könne. Im gleichen Atemzug hat er mir aber auch versichert, dass er mir Keeeeeeiiiiiiiiiine neuen Schuhe verkaufen möchte. Na ja Geschäftsmann eben. Ich habe ihm dann daruf hingewiesen, dass in den Schuhen sehr wohl die Vorrichtung (sprich Platte) vorhanden sei. Den Blick hättet ihr mal sehen müssen. Dann wurde er ganz nervös und hat mir die Dinger drunter gemacht. Echt 

Nen 15er hab ich mir dann auch geholt und ab morgen wird geübt und gestürzt. Bin ja immer noch Jungfrau diesbezüglich....


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Nen 15er hab ich mir dann auch geholt und ab morgen wird geübt und gestürzt. Bin ja immer noch Jungfrau diesbezüglich....




Bin ich auch  

Viel Glück beim Stürz... ähhhhh .... ich meine Üben  

Stell mal die Pedal-Auslösefeder auf ganz wenig Kraft ein.

Ist ne 3er Inbus-Schraube, die die Feder vorspannt. Diese ein paar Umdrehungen lösen!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. Januar 2008)

Nein, auf ganz fest stellen!
Ansonsten rutscht man viel zu schnell raus


----------



## Delgado (15. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Nein, auf ganz fest stellen!
> Ansonsten rutscht man viel zu schnell raus


----------



## obo (15. Januar 2008)

!!!! Werbung !!!!

Am Sonntag fahre ich in Marienheide und Umgebung eine Tour durch die Waelder und freue mich ueber Mitfahrer. Die Tour steht im LMB, wer mitfahren moechte bitte eintragen.

Die Tour fuehrt ueber einige FAB, Trails, und ein wenig Asphalt, aufgrund der schlammigen  Bodenverhaeltnisse wird langsam gefahren und auf jeden gewartet. Selbstverstaendlich ist die Tour auch Frauentauglich, der Gebrauch von vulgaeren Ausdruecken ist untersagt !!! 

Die Tour duerfte ca 50 Km und ca 1000 Hm, evtl passe ich die Tour entsprechend der Teilnehmer an, als Zeit gebe ich mal 4 -5 Stunden vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> in schön ...


 ...


----------



## Solanum (15. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @Solanum
> 
> Habe gehört das Mitte Juni der Termin für Dich auch OK ist. Das ist suuuuuper.
> Dann glaube ich steht der Termin. Oder ist da jemand anderer Meinung?
> ...




Hi Steffan,

Der Termin ist gut! bislang kollediert der mit nicht nichts bei mir !

nun und zu der Rucksackfrage: da mache ich mir ab anfang Juni gedanken .... ich habe einen Rucksack mit dem ich gut klar komme.... wenn der voll muss ich wohl alles wichtige drin haben!
Wir sind bisher gut mit der "abends wasche ich meine Sachen von Hand" Methode ausgekommen.... warum nicht auch dann!!

und solange ich genug zu essen hab ist alles gut! 

.... freu mich schon!! 

Liebe Gruesse 
Solanum

PS: mach dat Petra ma schnell widda heile.....und Gruesse....


----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> !!!! Werbung !!!!
> 
> Am Sonntag fahre ich in Marienheide und Umgebung eine Tour ...



Normalerweise gerne, Danke!

Ich möchte aber lieber Straße fahren, weil ich z. Zt. kein geländetaugliches Bike habe und mich auf unser Trainingslager auf Malle vorbereite  

Überlege gerade eine Straßentour ab Marienheide (Aral Tanke) anzubieten.  

Vorschlag:

So. 20.01.2008, 12:00 Uhr, Aral Tanke Marienheide.
Strecke: Kempershöhe, Dorgaul, Abstohs, Wipperfeld, Dhünn, Hückeswagen, Wipperfürth, Marienheide.

Wer danach noch Lust hat kann mich ein Stück Richtung Waldbröl begleiten .... oder vorher von dort mitkommen. Starte um 10:30 Uhr in Schneppenhurth.

Interesse? Ingo, Sascha, Stefan, Petra, Solanum ... ?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (16. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... oder vorher von dort mitkommen. Starte um 10:30 Uhr in Schneppenhurth.
> 
> Interesse? Ingo, Sascha, Stefan, Petra, *Solanum *... ?
> 
> ...





ja das ist ne suuuuper Idee!!

ich komme mit 


S lanum


----------



## obo (16. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Normalerweise gerne, Danke!
> 
> Ich möchte aber lieber Straße fahren,


wie uncool, hast kein Bock das Rad hinterher zu putzen ?

Bei den Bodenverhaeltniss gibt das richtig was in die Beine !


----------



## Solanum (16. Januar 2008)

Du hast die antwort doch selber abgeschnitten....



Delgado schrieb:


> Normalerweise gerne, Danke!
> 
> Ich möchte aber lieber Straße fahren, *weil ich z. Zt. kein geländetaugliches Bike habe.... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2008)

Also wir werden mal ganz uncool   um 12:00 Uhr an der Aral Tanke in Marienheide am Sonntag starten  


Bisher Sascha, Ingo, Solanum, ich, ...... 

@S lanum sommer vorher bei mir frühstücken


----------



## RennKröte (17. Januar 2008)

Ola, dann sehen wir uns ja vieleicht, weil ich hab Sonntag frei und wenn ich mich besser fühle, dann werden wir die obo Tour fahren wollen mit meeting point Delgado 

Aber ich kenn da jemand der nicht an die Tanke kommen wird.... da geht es dann wieder los  Hab gestern versucht Kontakt aufzunehmen, PN und SMS....nichts, keine Réaktion...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (17. Januar 2008)

@ all

Langsam ist das hier alles nur noch Kindergarten. Insbesondere von dieser besagten Person. Ich habe ja schon viel erlebt. Aber sowas ist mir echt noch nicht untergekommen. Eier   

Fehlanzeige. Ich weiß echt nicht was das hier noch alles soll. Kindergarten, Kindergarten, Kindergarten, Kindergarten, Kindergarten..............

Werde Sonntag auch da sein, wenn es Petri besser geht. Ist mir scheiß egal was mit dem Typen ist. Echt, kann ich gar nicht drauf. Na ja, was soll`s. Hab ja alles versucht. Aber wer nicht will der hat schon. Bist mir auch nicht so wichtig.......

Also nicht falsch verstehen. Aber Eier haben und sich mal an einem Tisch setzen???? Neeeeeeee

Ich sach nur Unglaublich und das als erwachsene Menschen.


----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Aber ich kenn da jemand der nicht an die Tanke kommen wird....



Das war doch nur Spaß mit S lanum.
Aber im Geiste fährt sie immer mit  .

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (17. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das war doch nur Spaß mit S lanum.
> Aber im Geiste fährt sie immer mit  .
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Das sowieso

Grüße von Stefan an Iris in das weit entfernte Aaaaaaaamerika



@Delgado

Keine Antwort mehr??????


----------



## RennKröte (18. Januar 2008)

Ich will dass Solanum *unverzüglich *die Heimreise antritt 

Die fehlt mir   ist doch doof dass sie nicht da ist :kotz:


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich will dass Solanum *unverzüglich *die Heimreise antritt
> 
> Die fehlt mir   ist doch doof dass sie nicht da ist :kotz:



dto.


----------



## obo (20. Januar 2008)

So wieder zurueck und frisch geduscht.... und es hat doch viel Spass gemacht auch wenn ein paar Tropfen Regen dabei waren.
Das die Tour so viel Spass gemacht hat lag bestimmt auch an den netten Mitfahrern


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. Januar 2008)

warst doch alleine unterwegs oder?


----------



## obo (20. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> warst doch alleine unterwegs oder?



Nooeeee da waren wir zu viert !!!!

Bestell mal besser Wetter und ich komm nochmal bei Dir vorbei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (20. Januar 2008)

Huhu.........fand auch dass es eine sehr sehr schöne Tour war und ganz nette Leutchen waren  ganz prima fand ich an meinem alten zu Hause vorbeigekommen zu sein....das war schöööööööön 

Naja und auch wenn ich dann auf einmal nach 3h schlapp gemacht habe  

Aber jetzt weiß ich auch, dass ich mit der RaceLady nen Purzelbaum machen kann...ja ja Krötilein und das ewige auf dem Boden liegen 

Joooooooooo "Großmäulchen" wir müssen ja auch noch an meiner Technik feilen, der Aushilfsfahrer hat das zwar irgendwie nicht nötig, aber der will ja auch mit... 

Wassen mit Deinem nächsten WE????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. Januar 2008)

ka, da ich jetzt öfters mitn freerider schiebe ist sonen samstag nachmittag nicht mehr am wochenanfang verplanbar


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also wir werden mal ganz uncool   um 12:00 Uhr an der Aral Tanke in Marienheide am Sonntag starten
> 
> 
> Bisher Sascha, Ingo, Solanum, ich, ......
> ...




Plädiere für eine Neuauflage am kommenden Sonntag.

Hoffe auf schönstes Sonnenwetter   

Wer kommt noch mit?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## RennKröte (21. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Plädiere für eine Neuauflage am kommenden Sonntag.
> 
> Hoffe auf schönstes Sonnenwetter
> 
> ...



Was heißt das??? War keiner da???? Also ich war davon ausgegangen dass Du nicht an der Tanke sein wirst, weil von wegen nix mehr gehört


----------



## RennKröte (21. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ka, da ich jetzt öfters mitn freerider schiebe ist sonen samstag nachmittag nicht mehr am wochenanfang verplanbar



 Wat schiebst Du mit wem  ???? In German please  

Naja, kannst ja gucken ob Du das zeitlich auf die Reihe kriegst am SA, wir würden uns freuen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat schiebst Du mit wem  ???? In German please
> 
> Naja, kannst ja gucken ob Du das zeitlich auf die Reihe kriegst am SA, wir würden uns freuen



Jawohl


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Januar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> So wieder zurueck und frisch geduscht.... und es hat doch viel Spass gemacht auch wenn ein paar Tropfen Regen dabei waren.
> Das die Tour so viel Spass gemacht hat lag bestimmt auch an den netten Mitfahrern



Duschen ist doch immer das schönste nach so einer "schmutzigen Tour"

Hat richtig Spass gemacht und lag wirklich an den netten Leuten. Hießen halt alle Stefan   außer Rennkröte

@ Rennkröte

Nächstes mal sagst du bitte so einen Stunt an. Das wär das Foto des Monats geworden echt geile Einlage


----------



## RennKröte (21. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Blumen 

Gesehen hätte ich das auch gern, weiß nicht so recht wie mir da geschah und ob ich mich tatsächlich komplett überschlagen hab 

Naja jedenfalls lag ich entgegen der eigentlichen Fahrtrichtung und hing noch im SPD und dass ich zunächst vorn über bin weiß ich auch  

Deiner Besorgnis nach war´s kugelig  Hab nicht mal nen blauen Fleck


----------



## Solanum (22. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wer kommt noch mit?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



ich natuerlich !!! musste ja am WE alleine fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (22. Januar 2008)

Hi  

 liebes Tagebuch:
ich war am WE im Joshua tree nationalpark klettern!!  war einfach nur suuuuper cool! es wirklich schoen da!
ich bin vorher noch nie draussen geklettert! die meiste Zeit sind wir einfach so mit ner Matte untenliegend so rumgeklettert! (Schuhe hatte ich von einer Kollegin) abends auch mal mit Gurt und Seil... aber ich fand das "ohne alles" schoener! 
dann haben wir uns noch den Sonnenuntergang angesehen und danach mit nem suuuper leckeren indischem Essen abgeschlossen!! 
coooool 

ich hab nen Sonnenbrand auf der Stirn und Muskelkater....
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> liebes Tagebuch:
> ich war am WE im Joshua tree nationalpark klettern!!  war einfach nur suuuuper cool! es wirklich schoen da!
> ...



Hallo Süße, hatte also gar nicht so unrecht mit Deinem Urlaub   

SbS: Hab' Deine Kellerwald-Ambitionen zur Kenntnis genommen.
Katrin sagt, dass das eine super Tandem-Strecke ist  

Den Witz mit dem 20. April hat aber keiner verstanden  

Vielleicht kommen die Marathonisti Ingo und Sascha (u. a.) auch noch mit?

Wär doch schön mit einer ganzen Gruppe unterwegs zu sein?

Müsste dafür das 300er Brevet canceln  .... mal sehen. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## RennKröte (22. Januar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> liebes Tagebuch:
> ich war am WE im Joshua tree nationalpark klettern!!  war einfach nur suuuuper cool! es wirklich schoen da!
> ...


----------



## RennKröte (22. Januar 2008)

Huhu....also jetzt mal hier an alle technisch versierten unter Euch die die RaceLady schon näher unter der Lupe hatten,ich bin grad a bisserl verwirrt 

Habe die RaceLady grad auf mehrfache Empfehlungen mal zum Röttel statt zum Görg gebracht:

1. Kein Kettenspray an der Kette von Fahrrädern verwenden, erzeugt zuviel Grip an hoch filigranen Teilen, klebt alles zu, macht den Kettenlauf schwergängig etc....

2. Eine Kette bzw diese Kette kann ich nur noch 200km fahren, sonst nutzen sich die Zähne zu sehr ab, so dass ich neue Kasette uns sowas brauche, weiß nicht genau wie das heißt, meine das wo die Kette überall her läuft...

3. Schaltauge ist gerichtet, aber dass die Schaltung immer so hakt liegt an der Verlegung der Schaltzüge, die Position sei falsch, bzw der Radius zu gering...oder so ähnlich, wenn er die neu mit einem längeren Weg verlegt schaltet sich alles viel leichter und geschmeidiger....

Naja, also ich kenn mich ja überhaupt nicht aus und zumindest beim Görg hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass man versucht dem Kunden bißchen was aufzuschwatzen....ich muss das ja dann (vieleicht leider?) so annehmen wenn ich sowas höre 

Jetzt mal so an Euch, meint Ihr denn das stimmt so??? Also wenn die Schaltung dann hinterher wieder richtig funzt, dann ist ja gut...


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu....also jetzt mal hier an alle technisch versierten unter Euch die die RaceLady schon näher unter der Lupe hatten,ich bin grad a bisserl verwirrt
> 
> Habe die RaceLady grad auf mehrfache Empfehlungen mal zum Röttel statt zum Görg gebracht:
> 
> ...



Im Großen und Ganzen stimmt das so ...

Kann ich Dir montieren, wenn Du magst  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

Kommt auf das Kettenfett an, Motorradkettenfett ist ja auch für einen anderen Temperatur-, Drehmoment- und Drehzahlbereich gedacht  
Vieles ist mit Mathematik und Physik erklärbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (22. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Kettenfett an, Motorradkettenfett ist ja auch für einen anderen Temperatur-, Drehmoment- und Drehzahlbereich gedacht
> Vieles ist mit Mathematik und Physik erklärbar


Und Du versuchst als "Fachmann" immer noch Deín Wissen hier unter die Selbstbastler-Leute zu bringen...?


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Und Du versuchst als "Fachmann" immer noch Deín Wissen hier unter die Selbstbastler-Leute zu bringen...?



Perlen und Säue, wo führt das noch hin...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (22. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat schiebst Du mit wem  ???? In German please
> 
> Naja, kannst ja gucken ob Du das zeitlich auf die Reihe kriegst am SA, wir würden uns freuen



Wenn ich Freitags Bescheid bekomme, das Samstags geschoben wird, schiebe ich und mache keine Fahrtechnik, ist doch logisch und ein super verständlicher Satz


----------



## RennKröte (23. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen stimmt das so ...
> 
> Kann ich Dir montieren, wenn Du magst
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr lieb von Dir, dankeschön  
Nur als ich die RaceLady da vorbei gebracht habe, hat er gesagt ich könne sie heute wieder abholen, dann hat er mich angerufen und mir das mit den Schaltzügen gesagt....

Da dachte ich wo sie einmal da ist.....jetzt macht er alles was so zu machen ist, Kette, Schaltauge, Schaltung einstellen, Schaltzüge richtig positionieren, Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten...

Ich kann ja auch schwer nein sagen wenn er sagt was alles zu machen ist, hhm schick ne Frau in den Radladen sag ich da nur....vieleicht bin ich ein leichtes Kundenfressen


----------



## RennKröte (23. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Perlen und Säue, wo führt das noch hin...



Gar nicht wahr   Jeder ist lernfähig Du pöser Pursche!!!


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Nur als ich die RaceLady da vorbei gebracht habe, .....



Hast Du sie vorher wieder gebadet?


----------



## obo (23. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu....also jetzt mal hier an alle technisch versierten unter Euch die die RaceLady schon näher unter der Lupe hatten,ich bin grad a bisserl verwirrt
> 
> Habe die RaceLady grad auf mehrfache Empfehlungen mal zum Röttel statt zum Görg gebracht:
> 
> ...



  So 'ne Materialschlacht war die Tour doch auch nicht, oder ???


----------



## RennKröte (23. Januar 2008)

Vor der Garage mittels 3 Eimern Wasser geduscht, ins Marmorbad kommt sie nur kurz vor Feiertagen oder wenn es mir draußen zu ungemütlich/dunkel ist 

Außerdem hat mein Mann kürzlich gesagt dass er das nicht ganz so gut findet, ich würde da was zerkratzen können und ich solle mich mal an Ingos verstopften Abfluss erinnern  

Naja hatter ja schon recht mit woll ?!


----------



## RennKröte (23. Januar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> So 'ne Materialschlacht war die Tour doch auch nicht, oder ???




Neeeeeeeee quatsch, die Probleme mit der Schaltung hab ich schon länger, eigentlich seit ich die RaceLady hab...

Da ich mit ihr ja schon 3500km gefahren bin, brauch ich auch mal ne neue Kette  höhöhöhöhöhöhööööööö


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeee quatsch, die Probleme mit der Schaltung hab ich schon länger, eigentlich seit ich die RaceLady hab...
> 
> Da ich mit ihr ja schon 3500km gefahren bin, brauch ich auch mal ne neue Kette  höhöhöhöhöhöhööööööö



3500km und nur die Kette runter 
Viel fester in die Pedale treten, nicht nur auf Autobahnen fahren und auch bei schlechten Wetter fahren!
Dann kannste auch nach 2000km Kassette Kette und Blätter wechseln
PS: im gleichen Anteil sollten auch die Griffe verschleißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (23. Januar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> So 'ne Materialschlacht war die Tour doch auch nicht, oder ???



Ich sach Dir.........

Der halbe Wald war an den Bikes und im Auto immer noch


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (23. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> 3500km und nur die Kette runter
> Viel fester in die Pedale treten, nicht nur auf Autobahnen fahren und auch bei schlechten Wetter fahren!
> Dann kannste auch nach 2000km Kassette Kette und Blätter wechseln
> PS: im gleichen Anteil sollten auch die Griffe verschleißen



Brauch man als Downhiller überhaupt ne Kette 

Bei Dir dann wohl 10.000 km und die Kette wird gewechselt


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Brauch man als Downhiller überhaupt ne Kette
> 
> Bei Dir dann wohl 10.000 km und die Kette wird gewechselt



Ich bin doch kein Downhiller, mein Downhill Training beginnt in 86Tagen, da hab ich Urlaub und wenn Winterberg eine Woche früher öffnet wie geplant, mach ich da Urlaub


----------



## obo (23. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich sach Dir.........
> 
> Der halbe Wald war an den Bikes und im Auto immer noch



Hoffentlich bekommt der Foerster das nicht mit, das Du seinen Wald ein fach mitnimmst..... und Dein Auto damit verzierst !


----------



## RennKröte (23. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> 3500km und nur die Kette runter
> Viel fester in die Pedale treten, nicht nur auf Autobahnen fahren und auch bei schlechten Wetter fahren!
> Dann kannste auch nach 2000km Kassette Kette und Blätter wechseln
> PS: im gleichen Anteil sollten auch die Griffe verschleißen




Da kannste mal sehen was ich für ein Wunderkind bin   

RaceLady ist wieder fit   so wie die Züge verliefen, hatte sich die ganze Aßenhülle abgeschrabbelt und das Steuerrohr verkratzt  
Jetzt schaltet sich die Dame einwandfrei und prima geschmeidig mit nem Hauch an Fingerbewegung...

Aber dass das keinem von Euch aufgefallen ist...bei dem Fachgesimpel hier immer  Ich bin ja per se unwissend und hab ein Alibi  

Also kann´s am WE wieder beschwerdefrei los gehen.... Jemand nen Vorschlag??? Zeit und Lust???? Bzw wer fährt was, wann, mit wem und legt Wert auf meine Wenigkeit???? Die schnellste und technischste bin ich ja nu net gelle


----------



## Solanum (23. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
			
		

> Perlen und Säue, wo führt das noch hin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast ihn falsch verstanden Petri.... Du bist die Perle... 

Solanum


----------



## RennKröte (23. Januar 2008)

Meinste echt  wieso verstehe ich denn immer alles falsch


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (23. Januar 2008)

Das muss an Wipperfürth liegen...


----------



## Delgado (24. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> RaceLady ist wieder fit   so wie die Züge verliefen, hatte sich die ganze Aßenhülle abgeschrabbelt und das Steuerrohr verkratzt
> Jetzt schaltet sich die Dame einwandfrei und prima geschmeidig mit nem Hauch an Fingerbewegung...
> 
> Aber dass das keinem von Euch aufgefallen ist...bei dem Fachgesimpel hier immer  Ich bin ja per se unwissend und hab ein Alibi
> ...




Du musst halt lernen selbst Verantwortung für Dein Bike zu übernehmen. hättest halt beim Schrauben besser aufpassen sollen ...  

Wegen WE.

Samstag fahr ich 'ne Sauerland-Rennradrunde und Sonntag ist doch die Neuauflage der Marienheider/Araltanke-Runde ab 12:00 Uhr. Steht irgendwo oben zwischen Eurem Gejammer  

Natürlich für alle. Einige Zusagen hab ich schon  
Tempo wird mittel bis zügig ...  Wetter soll ganz gut und trocken werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (24. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du musst halt lernen selbst Verantwortung für Dein Bike zu übernehmen. hättest halt beim Schrauben besser aufpassen sollen ...
> 
> Wegen WE.
> 
> ...




Scheint als habe ich dass mit dem Schritt in den Radladen zu gehen wohl getan hhm  

Rein Straße....weiß nicht ....im übrigen zwischen was für nem Gejammer denn bitte


----------



## RennKröte (24. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Das muss an Wipperfürth liegen...



Ja meints Du??? Kennst Du noch mehr aus Wipperfürth??? Ich dachte dass liegt eher am GEschlecht


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Scheint als habe ich dass mit dem Schritt in den Radladen zu gehen wohl getan hhm
> 
> Rein Straße....weiß nicht ....im übrigen zwischen was für nem Gejammer denn bitte





Ignorantin...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ja meints Du??? Kennst Du noch mehr aus Wipperfürth??? Ich dachte dass liegt eher am GEschlecht



Ja kenne ich...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich...



Das liegt nicht am Geschlecht und auch nicht an Wipperfürth - oder vielleicht doch, na ja ich bin zugezogen.

Vielleicht liegt es einfach an den tausenden von Kilometern mit dem Köpfchen im Fahrtwind. Sterben da Gehirnzellen eigentlich bei ab   


@Rennkröte

samstag wolle ich ne Tour durch das Bergische fahren. Beginn und Ende im Bereich Sengbachtal. Wer hat noch Lust?????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Ich bin doch kein Downhiller, mein Downhill Training beginnt in 86Tagen, da hab ich Urlaub und wenn Winterberg eine Woche früher öffnet wie geplant, mach ich da Urlaub



Ich dachte du stehst auf Bergab usw. Nachdem ich die Videos mal gesehen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Januar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekommt der Foerster das nicht mit, das Du seinen Wald ein fach mitnimmst..... und Dein Auto damit verzierst !



Förster.......OGott da hab ich ja gar nicht mehr dran gedacht.

Bin aber letztens mit meiner Frau durch den wald gefahren, während dort eine Treibjagd im Gange war. Das ist Abenteuer pur.......


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (24. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich dachte du stehst auf Bergab usw. Nachdem ich die Videos mal gesehen hab.



Das schon aber ich bin Fahrtechnisch noch längst nicht im Downhillbereich, dafür bin ich einfach noch viel zu schlecht


----------



## RennKröte (24. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Das schon aber ich bin Fahrtechnisch noch längst nicht im Downhillbereich, dafür bin ich einfach noch viel zu schlecht


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (24. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ...Downhillbereich, dafür bin ich einfach noch viel zu schlecht...


...und von "uphill" wollen wir gar nicht reden...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Januar 2008)

...ich Bin ja auch kein CC ler ...
und fahre die Trails ja auch bei schlechtem Wetter


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du musst halt lernen selbst Verantwortung für Dein Bike zu übernehmen. hättest halt beim Schrauben besser aufpassen sollen ...
> 
> ........oder ihr im Kurs besser vermitteln........aber ist ja nicht jeder perfekt
> 
> Steht irgendwo oben zwischen Eurem Gejammer


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Delgado schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ........oder ihr im Kurs besser vermitteln........aber ist ja nicht jeder perfekt
> ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Januar 2008)

@ Kröte und Aushilfsfahrer bzgl. Fahrtechnik

Bein Interesse melden!

Ich erreiche meinen Kumpel nicht, d.h. ich wäre morgen für eine Fahrtechnik Runde zu haben, ich poste einfach mal die LMB beschreibung die ich sonst verwende:

 	Trailhaltige-"Freeride"-Downhill Runde

Ne Trailhaltige Runde zwischen 47 und 60km mit 900 bis 1200hm je nach Kondition.

Tour erstreckt sich von Wermelskirchen über den Bremsfeld DH zu den Solinger bzw. Glüder Trails und DH/s von dort nach Altenberg, zu anderen Trails, von dort aus wieder durch das Eifgenbachtal nach Wermlskirchen.
Trail Schwierigkeiten bis S3 sind dabei.
(Seid der letzten Tour ist bekannt, dass es auch nach Wahl bis S4 hoch geht, ist aber von mir und nicht fahrbar)
Helm Pflicht! Fullface und Protektoren für Stoffel wie mich empfohlen.


----------



## RennKröte (25. Januar 2008)

Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Du bist ja süß, das kann ich doch alles gar nicht, ich wollte nur üben


----------



## RennKröte (25. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na da haste aber lange für gebraucht
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na da haste aber lange für gebraucht
> ...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> @ Kröte und Aushilfsfahrer bzgl. Fahrtechnik
> 
> Bein Interesse melden!
> 
> Hört sich gut an. Wäre dabei


----------



## Specialisiert (25. Januar 2008)

@delgado   




  Seh dich Sonntag  




@all : Lieben Gruss


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Stefan_Yoah schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @ Kröte und Aushilfsfahrer bzgl. Fahrtechnik
> ...


----------



## RennKröte (25. Januar 2008)

Stefan sagt die Tour sei mal als 7h Tour ausgeschrieben gewesen, sitmmt das??? Du machst mir Angst  

Dann muss ich wohl mal paar Butterbrote einpacken.... da Du der Guide bist, ist 10h wohl die Ansage der Wahl 

Kommt da noch wer anders mit, oder sind wir zu 3.????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Januar 2008)

also wenn wir die runde mit 48km fahren udn mit 800hm mit pause max. 5std, aber da ihr definitiv von mir berghoch gebremst und ich dafür bergrunter von euch gebremst werde könnten es auch noch mit leichten technischen defekten durchaus 7std werden  
Aber um euch zu beruhigen bin am ersten diesen monats die Tour mit nem schnelleren kollegen gefahren und da haben wir 53,05km mit 1260hm in 6,5std geschaft, da waren aber auch die cream de la cream mit drinne

Ich nehme morgen mit: ca. 5 Riegel ca. 4Liter Energiedrink. 
Ich empfehle gutes schuhwerk, da ihr definitiv berg ab schieben müsst


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ...
> Ich empfehle gutes schuhwerk, ...


Wie ich Dich und Deine Touren kenne, wäre die Empfehlung "Wanderausrüstung ohne Bike" sicherlich die angemessenere...


----------



## RennKröte (25. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> also wenn wir die runde mit 48km fahren udn mit 800hm mit pause max. 5std, aber da ihr definitiv von mir berghoch gebremst und ich dafür bergrunter von euch gebremst werde könnten es auch noch mit leichten technischen defekten durchaus 7std werden
> Aber um euch zu beruhigen bin am ersten diesen monats die Tour mit nem schnelleren kollegen gefahren und da haben wir 53,05km mit 1260hm in 6,5std geschaft, da waren aber auch die cream de la cream mit drinne
> 
> Ich nehme morgen mit: ca. 5 Riegel ca. 4Liter Energiedrink.
> Ich empfehle gutes schuhwerk, da ihr definitiv berg ab schieben müsst




Hör mal Schnucki, via PN hörte sich das schon nach üben an was Du mit mir veranstalten wolltest.......... herrjeeeeeeeeee   

Du weißt doch das ich ne Nulpe bin und nur ansatzweise weiß was ich auf dem Bike machen soll, jedenfalls dank Delgado in der Theorie...  

Ich war doch erst vor 14 Tagen im Krankenhaus... 

Trinken musst Du mir dann was abgeben, ich hab nur eine Flasche.

Naja gut, dann sehen wir uns morgen, wenn´s nicht geht dann muss ich eben abbrechen.

Hab nur die Schuhe die ich hab.


----------



## RennKröte (25. Januar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wie ich Dich und Deine Touren kenne, wäre die Empfehlung "Wanderausrüstung ohne Bike" sicherlich die angemessenere...




Mach´s gefälligst nicht noch schlimmer, sonst kann ich heut Nacht nicht schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obo (25. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Passt euch 10 Uhr am Zweiradcenter Lambeck?
> ...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (25. Januar 2008)

abbrechen gibbet nicht nur schieben, PS nach 10km gibt es eine Wassertankstelle und nach 25km eine Shell d.h. portmonai mitnehmen 

@Obo diesmal ist alles nachgezogen


----------



## obo (26. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> @Obo diesmal ist alles nachgezogen



Super dann gibt es auch kein Knöllchen wegen verkehrsunsicherem Vehikel  
Höchstens wegen zu schnellem Fahren


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. Januar 2008)

Huhuuuu

Also heute war alles dabei.

Defekte, Stürze, Kampf, Krampf, Hungerast.....und und und

Geile Tour mit Pleiten, Pech und Pannen 

Petri mein Schatz:  

"Deine neue Art Downhills zu fahren gefällt mir. Mal wirklich eine neue Variante
mit Bäumen zu arbeiten.....

Das hat vielleicht Zukunft


----------



## RennKröte (26. Januar 2008)

Oooooooooooooooooooooh wie war das prima heute alles...so ein herrliches Wetterchen noch dabei  

Aber diese 7h Prognose und die Kalkulation der technischen Defekte, bist Du Hellseher "Großmäulchen" 

Na jetzt hab ich auch mal ne Ahnugn was mit S1-S4 gemeint ist...wenn ich groß bin kann ich ja vieleicht auch mal so ein S3 Ding fahren, heute bin ich dann lieber den Weg gekrackselt...aber war ja abzusehen.

Aber Respekt Kleiner, sieht schon cool aus wenn Du da so runter knallst 

Und überhaupt hast Du schön auf uns Acht gegeben und alles prima erklärt, *DANKESCHÖN*  

Und jedesmal wenn ich fluchs absteigen wollte hat ers gesehen und mich postwendent zurück geschickt damit ich´s fahre...tüdeldüüüüüüüüü....jaja fuschen war da nicht 

Aber ich hab gar keine Angst mehr, nur noch Respekt...ich glaub wenn das Techniktraining mit Micha da kürzlich net gewesen wär, dann hätt das heute mit mir ganz anders ausgesehen...hier auch DANKE Tigga 

Soooooooooooooo und der Aushilfsfahrer ist entjungfert 

Liebe Grüße
Krötchen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (26. Januar 2008)

@ Rennkröte

Jawohl heute ist es endlich passiert 

Ich schließe mich den o.a. Danksagungen natürlich an

@ Yoah

....und nächstes mal nicht ganz so viel loben. Dann stürze ich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @ Rennkröte
> 
> Jawohl heute ist es endlich passiert
> 
> ...



Hat mich gefreut, dass es euch gefallen hat. ist halt echt nur schade das wir die Solingenrunde nicht drehen konnten, das werde ich aber morgen nach holen


----------



## RennKröte (27. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Huhuuuu
> 
> Also heute war alles dabei.
> 
> ...



Naja, scheinbar habe ich diesen abgesägten Baum mit ner Raststation im Wald verwechselt an dem es was zu essen und zu trinken gibt  

Keine Ahnung was ich da immer wollte  

Besser fand ich mein "den Abhang runterfallen" auf der Geraden, als ich diese Wurzelserpentine runter sollte, Eure ratlosen Gesichter  waren zum totschießen    Sooooooooooooo typisch Petri, oft da wo´s nix zu stürzen gibt


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (27. Januar 2008)

ja ne hilflose frau die unter ihrem fahrrad begraben ist, sieht man halt recht selten


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber ich hab gar keine Angst mehr, nur noch Respekt...ich glaub wenn das Techniktraining mit Micha da kürzlich net gewesen wär, dann hätt das heute mit mir ganz anders ausgesehen...hier auch DANKE Tigga
> 
> ...



Hallo Krötchen  ,

war ja sehr spannend bei Euch. Da können wir Straßenfahrer nicht mithalten.

Auf unseren 112 km waren die einzigen Highlights ein Platter und das Versagen meines kompletten Antriebstrangs aus Kettenblättern, Kette und Kassette.

Hab' ich aber schon gewechselt.

@petri, bist Du Freitag Nachmittag zu Hause. Käme dann mal auf'n Kaffee vorbei ... und was abholen?


----------



## RennKröte (28. Januar 2008)

Oooooooooch spannend hhhm  aber war mal nett den Yoah in action zu sehen und nen Eindruck zu bekommen was man sich so unter S1-S4 vorstellen kann. Lustig war´s  Aber dafür auch keine 112km... 

Naja, dass Dein Winterbike mal ziemlich versagen würde war ja dann abzusehen oder??? Solang es net auseinander bricht 

Denke bin Freitag ab ca. 14h zu Hause, aber Stefan auf jeden der hat nämlich ab Mi. ne ganze Woche frei  Nee gönn es ihm ja


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Denke bin Freitag ab ca. 14h zu Hause, ...



Komme dann irgendwann Freitagnachmittag. Genaue Zeit weiß ich ab Do. wg. Feierabend & Co. am Freitag


----------



## RennKröte (28. Januar 2008)

Da wir ja freitags immer Futter für die Woche einkaufen gehen, wäre es nicht schlecht wenn Du bevor Du los fährst eben Bescheid sagst....dann können wir ja auch was schönes zum Kaffee mitbringen 

Seid Ihr alle eigentlich die 112km Straße gefahren...neeeeeeee oder????

Wie fit war denn unsere Solanum auf der Tour  am Sonntag....


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wie fit war denn unsere Solanum auf der Tour  am Sonntag....



Wie immer  am fitesten. Immer vorneweg und kaum zu bremsen  


Wg . Freitag: Ich kann nur kurz (5 Min.) bleiben, da ich eigentlich auffm Geburtstag bin und mich von da nur kurz verdrücke


----------



## RennKröte (28. Januar 2008)

Aha, na dann...wobei schade eigentlich 

Man oh, jetzt bin ich extra in die FH gefahren weil ich dachte hier krieg ich nen mega Input zu Erstellung von QMHBs und wat macht der Prof.???? Der nimmt einfach das Muster QMHB was wir eh schon seit nem Jahr haben und geht das mit uns durch, mit dem Vermerk dass es Dekra auditiert ist und quasi wasserdicht...weil wir müssen unter die Kapitel nur den individuellen Fließtext verfassen...und bloß nicht Kapitel 7 der DIN ISO auslassen...

Wunderbar...  brauchst Du noch ein auditiertes Muster QMHB??? Ich hätte da eins...


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Aha, na dann...wobei schade eigentlich
> 
> Man oh, jetzt bin ich extra in die FH gefahren weil ich dachte hier krieg ich nen mega Input zu Erstellung von QMHBs und wat macht der Prof.???? Der nimmt einfach das Muster QMHB was wir eh schon seit nem Jahr haben und geht das mit uns durch, mit dem Vermerk dass es Dekra auditiert ist und quasi wasserdicht...weil wir müssen unter die Kapitel nur den individuellen Fließtext verfassen...und bloß nicht Kapitel 7 der DIN ISO auslassen...
> 
> Wunderbar...  brauchst Du noch ein auditiertes Muster QMHB??? Ich hätte da eins...



 

Wir sind mit unseren Certs á la TS16949, ISO 9001, VDA6.1, QS9000 .... so ziemlich wasserdicht.

Einzig der Ludwig Erhard Preis fehlt uns noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (28. Januar 2008)

Zertifiziert?????

Gute Broschüre: www.eqzert.de ,erklärt die ISO noch mal anders!


----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Zertifiziert?????



Zertifiziert!!!!!


----------



## RennKröte (28. Januar 2008)

Steht ja oben....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil gell ?!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. Januar 2008)

@ Oho

Wie war deine Tour am Samstag in Dortmund ?????

Bist du wenigstens heil aus der Sache rausgekommen ??? 


Gruß Stefan


----------



## RennKröte (28. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> ja ne hilflose frau die unter ihrem fahrrad begraben ist, sieht man halt recht selten



Aber nur weil es so wenig Frauen gibt die biken


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (28. Januar 2008)

Das noch nicht mal, aber es gibt nur wenige Frauen auf die durchgehend eine Kraft von 19,62m/s² wirkt...


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand noch 'ne 27,2x350er Stütze für billich rumfliegen?

Dann hätt ich alles zusammen für mein neues Winterrad.


----------



## RennKröte (29. Januar 2008)

Wat wirkt da auf mich???? 19,62 was?????????????????


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat wirkt da auf mich???? 19,62 was?????????????????



Das verstehe ich aber auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (29. Januar 2008)

Sooooooooo nachdem ich jetzt erst wieder ne Runde aufs Bike konnte (****ing Körper meiner ) hab ich mal am Dienstsport teilgenommen, wir waren zwar insgesamt nur zu 4. aber dennoch schön geradelt 

Hab mich in Wipp auf die RaceLady geschwungen und ab nach Wermelskirchen, von dort sind wir nach Solingen und in so nen Park an der großen Eisenbahnbrücke, zwar nur FA, aber dafür flott...hat Spaß gemacht, war auch gut drauf  

Hihihihihihi und wenn ich gut drauf bin, dann denk die männliche Fraktion schonmal "Jo is ja ne Frau bei..." Und dann...zack zack weg isse  Na jutt der war auch alles andere als fit der eine und übergewichtig, aber jeder braucht Erfolgserlebnisse 

Nur war ganz schön komisch, weil die haben gar nicht gewarnt wenn ein Hindernis kommt, oder Spurrillen, dicke Bodenwellen etc... Da war ich schon froh dass ich bergab nicht mega volle Pulle gefahren bin!!!

Mit Euch ist das viel besser, Ihr sagt immer was kommt 

Und ich find immer wieder faszinierend was der Aushilfsfahrer so bringt auf meiner alten Lady, ich glaub der kriegt besser gar kein eigenes guts bike...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wat wirkt da auf mich???? 19,62 was?????????????????



doppelte erdanziehung   weil die normale ist 9,81


----------



## RennKröte (29. Januar 2008)

Boah Du Arsch, komm Du mir noch mal um`s Eck  

Wenn ich weiterhin so auf´m Boden rumliege bist eh Du das in Schuld, weil Du dann offensichtlich nur das Fahren von Deinem Mentor gelernt hast, aber keinerlei didaktische Fähigkeiten 

Haste eigentlich Deine Solingen Tour gemacht??? Mussten heute paar mal an Dich denken als wir so die Seiten Weg /Hänge angeguckt haben...


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Boah Du Arsch, komm Du mir noch mal um`s Eck
> 
> Wenn ich weiterhin so auf´m Boden rumliege bist eh Du das in Schuld, weil Du dann offensichtlich nur das Fahren von Deinem Mentor gelernt hast, aber keinerlei didaktische Fähigkeiten
> 
> Haste eigentlich Deine Solingen Tour gemacht??? Mussten heute paar mal an Dich denken als wir so die Seiten Weg /Hänge angeguckt haben...



Erstens du musst mit den Augen stehlen um zu lernen 
Und nein, hab am Abend leider noch beim Bier zugeschlagen und wollte dann ne normale runde drehen, aber dann hab noch nen paar "pro`s" gertoffen und mich an die drangehangen bin dann nen trail den ich sonst mit 6km/h fahre hinter denen mit über ca. 20 runter und beinahe ausser kurve geflogen


----------



## RennKröte (29. Januar 2008)

Ich stehle aber nicht, das ist eine Straftat....und nur weil ich Gesetze lesen kann bin ich auch noch kein Jurist...stehste Kleiner 

Was sind denn jetzt schon wieder "pro´s"?????

Wenn de 14km/h schneller gefahren bist als ohne durchzechte Nacht und nur fast aus der Kurve, dann war´s wohl gar nicht sooooooooooooooo schlimm mit Deinem AZ


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (29. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich stehle aber nicht, das ist eine Straftat....und nur weil ich Gesetze lesen kann bin ich auch noch kein Jurist...stehste Kleiner
> 
> *Was sind denn jetzt schon wieder "pro´s"?????*
> 
> Wenn de 14km/h schneller gefahren bist als ohne durchzechte Nacht und nur fast aus der Kurve, dann war´s wohl gar nicht sooooooooooooooo schlimm mit Deinem AZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (30. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


>



Sooooooooooooooo

Jetzt wird mal wieder Deutsch geredet  klar du RPQKV


Viel Spaß beim googlen


----------



## RennKröte (30. Januar 2008)

Also bei google findet man das nämlich gar nicht... Ich glaube Du meinst einfach nur professionelle DHer...aber da ist die umgangssprachliche Kurzform *Profi*. Soooo!!!

Wobei, in der Teenie neudeutsch Sprache kann das ja auch durchaus ein evaluierter Begriff sein...  *"Pro´s"*


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also bei google findet man das nämlich gar nicht... Ich glaube Du meinst einfach nur professionelle DHer...aber da ist die umgangssprachliche Kurzform *Profi*. Soooo!!!
> 
> Wobei, in der Teenie neudeutsch Sprache kann das ja auch durchaus ein evaluierter Begriff sein...  *"Pro´s"*



was kann ich dafür, dass du schon so alt bist


----------



## RennKröte (30. Januar 2008)

Jo nix tüllich, aber dafür scheinen die grauen Zellen ja noch ganz gut zu funktionieren 

Dann feier mal schön Karneval und stürz Dich auf´s Freiwild, oder soll ich besser sagen auf die Bambis


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (30. Januar 2008)

Ich muss morgen arbeiten


----------



## RennKröte (31. Januar 2008)

Ich hab schon wieder Feierabend, gehen gleich ne Runde radeln und dann bestimmt in die Stadt 

Aber wild wird das auch nicht, muss ja morgen früh auch wieder Menschen versorgen


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich hab schon wieder Feierabend, gehen gleich ne Runde radeln und dann bestimmt in die Stadt
> 
> Aber wild wird das auch nicht, muss ja morgen früh auch wieder Menschen versorgen



 ich hab in 10 min feierabend.
Dann wird "geradelt" und dann wird  und geschlafen "pimp my  body"


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Januar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Sooooooooooooooo
> 
> Jetzt wird mal wieder Deutsch geredet  klar du RPQKV
> 
> ...



Radelnder 
Pornöser
Qler
Krasser
Vater


----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> "pimp my  body"



Willst Du noch mehr pimpen? 

Ist doch schon super seit Januar 2007  


Aber stimmt Deine Statistik?
Wir sind doch im Dezember mit Dir gefahren; Bzw. haben Dich fahren sehen:


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (31. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Radelnder
> Pornöser
> Qler
> Krasser
> Vater



Nicht ganz.........

Weiter überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Willst Du noch mehr pimpen?
> 
> Ist doch schon super seit Januar 2007
> 
> ...


Update: 
December   371,76km	  40,7std	      4510hm	   77,1kg
Bilanz	      5800,79km	   482,5std	   63921,4hm	    -45,4kg


----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2008)

Respekt.


Aber sach mal!

Ich bin mehr gefahren und hab' dabei noch zugenommen  Wie hast Du das gemacht?


----------



## RennKröte (31. Januar 2008)

Sauferei stoppen und sich Weihnachten nicht an den fetten Speisen laben 

Haben eben ne Runde mit dem Jupp gedreht, war zwar schöööööön  aber voll peinlich, Krötchen hat geröchelt und gekeucht... man oh


----------



## RennKröte (31. Januar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Update:
> December   371,76km	  40,7std	      4510hm	   77,1kg
> Bilanz	      5800,79km	   482,5std	   63921,4hm	    -45,4kg


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (31. Januar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Sauferei stoppen und sich Weihnachten nicht an den fetten Speisen laben
> 
> Haben eben ne Runde mit dem Jupp gedreht, war zwar schöööööön  aber voll peinlich, Krötchen hat geröchelt und gekeucht... man oh



.....so schlimm war das aber nicht. Du übertreibst


----------



## Solanum (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben!! 
ich habe euch nicht vergessen!!!!!

hab euch sogar genz besonders lieb ....

finde aber keine Zeit mal ausfuerlicher zu schreiben...

aber sicher bald nochmal! 

Liebe Gruesse aus der Frene 

Sonnlanum


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (31. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Respekt.
> 
> 
> Aber sach mal!
> ...



 gesunde Ernährung und auf Touren wenig essen


----------



## RennKröte (4. Februar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben!!
> ich habe euch nicht vergessen!!!!!
> 
> hab euch sogar genz besonders lieb ....
> ...



Kuck kuck Schnucki.... Du Arme, immer so viel arbeiten in der Ferne  

Hab Dich auch gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz besonders lieb


----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2008)

Aloha,

jemand noch Lust, in einem 8er-Team, den Landschaftspark in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen unsicher zu machen?

Stefan Yoah  vielleicht?  

Sind meines Wissens nach noch so 1 - 2 Startplätze im Team zu vergeben.
Gerne auch Mädels  Sind auch schon welche dabei  

Zielsetzung ist glaube ich sowas wie: "Dabeisein ist alles .... Der Weg ist das Ziel .... Hauptsache Spaß .... Gekotzt wird später ..."

Spaß bei Seite  Ich denke in dieser Wertung könnte das 8er Team sogar für einen Treppchenplatz gut sein  

Infos gibt's hier: http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=124



Bei Interesse hier oder PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (6. Februar 2008)




----------



## Delgado (6. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer brauchen wir da nicht


----------



## Specialisiert (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich hätte ja Zeit


----------



## Delgado (7. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ja Zeit



Du warst eh schon zwangsverpflichtet  

Sach mal Lampen-Specialist? Blackburn x4 .... kann die wat?

http://www.yatego.com/profi-fahrrad/p,4775ec5c55bb9,412c815c883390_6,blackburn-x4sl-beleuchtung




Edit
@Ingo, hast Du am 23./24.08.2008 schon was vor? Ich brauch Dich da mal eben für 24h .... am Nürburgring.


----------



## RennKröte (7. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> jemand noch Lust, in einem 8er-Team, den Landschaftspark in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen unsicher zu machen?
> 
> ...



Großmäulchen Rennen fahren    hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm.... der ist doch ein Mittelding von Enduro und DHer wenn ich seine Erklärung da richtig verstanden habe und bezeichnet sich nicht als CCer.....

Da wunder ich mich aber wenn er das fährt...


----------



## Specialisiert (7. Februar 2008)

@ delgao :
Verbindliche Zusage  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (8. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ delgao :
> Verbindliche Zusage  ;-)



In welchem Team?


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2008)

alphatester schrieb:


> In welchem Team?




Ich glaub er meint jetzt Nürburgring?  

Bin aber grad selbst verwirrt. Zu viele 24h-Rennen dieses Jahr ...


----------



## RennKröte (8. Februar 2008)

Eieiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.... gugge mal, da leben se ALLE wieder....ay wie fein      !!!!!


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2008)

@ S lanum,

wir werden unsere Sonnentour bei Frühlingstemperaturen morgen bei Dir vorbei führen  

Ich hoffe Du hast aufgeräumt, Kaffee und Kuchen bereitstehen und wir fahren nachher noch ein Ründchen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (8. Februar 2008)




----------



## Solanum (8. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ S lanum,
> 
> wir werden unsere Sonnentour bei Frühlingstemperaturen morgen bei Dir vorbei führen
> 
> Ich hoffe Du hast aufgeräumt, Kaffee und Kuchen bereitstehen und wir fahren nachher noch ein Ründchen




  jaja.... macht ihr mal! seid herzlich eingeladen ..._unterumstaenden _koennte es _gegebenenfalls _sein, dass ich mich _vielleicht _verspaete (so ca. 1 Monat) ......
aber Du hast ja nen Schluessel !

Sonnlanum


----------



## FranG (8. Februar 2008)

N' abend Mädelz!
Habt ihr Lust auf ne "Fahrtechniktour" am So? 
Vorösterliches Schlammlöchersuchen rund um Odenthal:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5833

Muss nach einem Jahr selbstverordneter Bergfahrradabstinenz wieder langsam aufn Damm kommen. Macht halt alleine nicht sooo viel Spaß.

Gruß
FranG


----------



## British Bulldog (8. Februar 2008)

@ Specialisiert
mach doch erst mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs ( vernünftig geradeaus fahren würde für den Anfang schon reichen), bevor du mir in Duisburg im Weg stehst.

Gruß
vom schönen Niederrhein


----------



## RennKröte (8. Februar 2008)

British Bulldog schrieb:


> @ Specialisiert
> mach doch erst mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs ( vernünftig geradeaus fahren würde für den Anfang schon reichen), bevor du mir in Duisburg im Weg stehst.
> 
> Gruß
> vom schönen Niederrhein




Wiesooooooooooooooooooooooo??? Das kanner doch!!!!


----------



## obo (10. Februar 2008)

British Bulldog schrieb:


> @ Specialisiert
> mach doch erst mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs ( vernünftig geradeaus fahren würde für den Anfang schon reichen), bevor du mir in Duisburg im Weg stehst.
> 
> Gruß
> vom schönen Niederrhein





RennKröte schrieb:


> Wiesooooooooooooooooooooooo??? Das kanner doch!!!!



Was kann er ????? Im Weg stehen oder geradeaus fahren ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (10. Februar 2008)

@British Bulldog: Naa gestern wieder Saltos geübt ??  

So einen Kurs können wir ja zusammen machen. Ich lern geradeausfahren und du grabschen beim Fahren ohne dich dabei abzulegen.  

Wegen Duisburg brauchste dir keine Sorgen zu machen , ne Staubschutzmaske solltest du dir aber schon mitbringen ! Damit du nicht zuviel von meinem Staub frisst !  


@alphatester: In Duisburg in deinem denke ich !!  


@obo: Beides !!


@kröte: Ist schon ok. War ein Insider !! 


Schönen Gruss an den Niederrhein, den Oberbergischen Ententeich und nach Wipp


----------



## RennKröte (10. Februar 2008)

Huhu... na dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon der will Dich ärgern und meint Du kannst nix 

Ich bin so viel gefahren in von Freitag bis jetzt...ich komm gut auf 140-160km, da bin ich stolz 

Hab sogar mal Muskelkater, das kenn ich ja gar nicht 

Ach und ich rauche auch schon seit 5 Tagen nicht mehr 

Wo findet man denn eigentlich die Marathon Bike Veranstaltungen????? Das wollte ich gerne mal zuerst testen bevor ich mich echt auf ein Rennen traue...

Grüßlies   Krötchen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. Februar 2008)

@ Rennkröte

War wirklich eine tolle Leistung. Kannst du auch stolz drauf sein und hast Dir eine Massage verdient


----------



## RennKröte (10. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @ Rennkröte
> 
> War wirklich eine tolle Leistung. Kannst du auch stolz drauf sein und hast Dir eine Massage verdient




Ääääääääääääääääääääscht, krieg ich eine  Du bist ja lieb


----------



## obo (10. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu... na dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon der will Dich ärgern und meint Du kannst nix
> 
> Ich bin so viel gefahren in von Freitag bis jetzt...ich komm gut auf 140-160km, da bin ich stolz
> 
> ...



So Du hast POST..... kleine Aufstellung von Veranstaltungen im weiteren Umkreis....


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> N' abend Mädelz!
> Habt ihr Lust auf ne "Fahrtechniktour" am So?
> Vorösterliches Schlammlöchersuchen rund um Odenthal:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5833
> ...



Hallo Frank,

wegen einer selbstverordneten Internetsperre  hab ich Dein Posting erst gerade gesehen.

Aber klar fahrn wir zusammen  

Sach mal hast Du Lust nochma mit in die Schweiz zu kommen   

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> jaja.... macht ihr mal! seid herzlich eingeladen ..._unterumstaenden _koennte es _gegebenenfalls _sein, dass ich mich _vielleicht _verspaete (so ca. 1 Monat) ......
> aber Du hast ja nen Schluessel !
> 
> Sonnlanum



Sach ma  , bist Du gut versichert?   

Uns ist da ein kleines Missgeschick mit dem Grill in Deiner Küche passiert ....






Schuld ist natürlich Ingo  

.... und ich sach noch _"Nimm nicht sooooo viel Brennspiritus!!!!!!"_


----------



## RennKröte (11. Februar 2008)

@obo: Supi, ich danke Dir  willst Du das alles fahren???? Dann können wir nämlich falls das mit meinen Diensten hinhaut alle zusammen dahin 
Was denn ein Crossduathlon  Und das 24h Rennen / Duisburg??? Dachte da sind die Plätze alle weg ????

@Delgado: Tu mal Adresse oder so, wir haben noch die Foto CD Schweiz von Dir!!!!

@Specialisiert: Kennst Du an der Wupper Sperre den kleinen Abschnitt mit den DHs???? Der ist prima damit ich noch mehr üben kann  Vieleicht ja auch für Euch mal nett zu fahren... 

@ all: Wo sind denn hier bitte Eure Tour Berichte vom WE??


----------



## FranG (11. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach mal hast Du Lust nochma mit in die Schweiz zu kommen


Ja, unbedingt! Gips da schon eine Planung?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2008)

FranG schrieb:


> Ja, unbedingt! Gips da schon eine Planung?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank




Ja, 12.-20.07.

Vortreffen bei Jonas Ende Juni/Anfang Juli. Sag ich Dir noch Bescheid  

Hoffe Deine Zwangspause war nicht Unfall-/Krankheitsbedingt?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## FranG (11. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, 12.-20.07.
> 
> Vortreffen bei Jonas Ende Juni/Anfang Juli. Sag ich Dir noch Bescheid
> 
> ...


Der Termin würde passen. Muss ich mal den Familienrat einberufen...

Grund der "Abstinenz": Wir haben uns Ende 2006 eins der Belgier-Häuser (Ruine beschreibt den Zustand vielleicht was besser) in Dellbrück ersteigert und haben dann halt ein Jahr lang renoviert. Ich kann jetzt mauern, verputzen, Fiesen legen und und und. Nebenbei hatte ich 10 Kilo zugenommen  

Muss jetzt aber langsam wieder etwas "Druck aufs Pedal" bekommen. Funktioniert aber schon wieder ganz gut. Üben hilft halt  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## obo (11. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> @obo: Supi, ich danke Dir  willst Du das alles fahren???? Dann können wir nämlich falls das mit meinen Diensten hinhaut alle zusammen dahin
> Was denn ein Crossduathlon  Und das 24h Rennen / Duisburg??? Dachte da sind die Plätze alle weg ????
> 
> @Delgado: Tu mal Adresse oder so, wir haben noch die Foto CD Schweiz von Dir!!!!
> ...



Das ist das Programm fuer dieses Jahr..... und wenn es passt fahre ich das alles und es kann noch sein das ich noch ne Woche in den Elsass fahre.

Crossduathlon ist die sportliche Variante des Triahtlon, diese kommt ohne Schwimmen aus, d.h. Crosslauf, MTB-Radstrecke, Crosslauf.
Schau mal in dem File die Links dort bringen Dich alle auf die Homepages der Veranstalter. Der Crossduahtlon in Schleiden ist gleichzeitig die Landesmeisterschaft NRW und der hat es in sich.


----------



## Solanum (12. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach ma  , bist Du gut versichert?
> 
> Uns ist da ein kleines Missgeschick mit dem Grill in Deiner Küche passiert ....
> 
> ...




man kann euch auch nicht eine Minute aus den Augen lassen! 
... mensch Ingo 

ohne Gruesse Iris

PS: ich hab euch dennoch lieb!


----------



## Delgado (12. Februar 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> man kann euch auch nicht eine Minute aus den Augen lassen!
> ... mensch Ingo
> 
> ohne Gruesse Iris
> ...



Das ist aber lieb  

Nächstes Mal grillst Du wieder mit .... fragt sich nur wo


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

@ all: Wo sind denn hier bitte Eure Tour Berichte vom WE??[/QUOTE]

 Ist denn am WE keiner gefahren bei dem Wetter ??


Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (12. Februar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> Das ist das Programm fuer dieses Jahr..... und wenn es passt fahre ich das alles und es kann noch sein das ich noch ne Woche in den Elsass fahre.
> 
> Crossduathlon ist die sportliche Variante des Triahtlon, diese kommt ohne Schwimmen aus, d.h. Crosslauf, MTB-Radstrecke, Crosslauf.
> Schau mal in dem File die Links dort bringen Dich alle auf die Homepages der Veranstalter. Der Crossduahtlon in Schleiden ist gleichzeitig die Landesmeisterschaft NRW und der hat es in sich.





Na dann schau ich mal was meine Dienste da so zulassen, bei der CTF Serie kann ich evtl nur einen Termin, die hatte ich schon alle vom Alphatester!!!! Find nur doof dass man da nicht mal ne Zeit kriegt 

Super, ich kann aber besser schwimmen als laufen und das dann noch 2mal... 

Vom 23.-25. Mai ist laut "Großmäulchen" in Winterberg DH Rennen, hab da zwar auch Dienst aber will da gucken fahren, ganz dringend!!! Sollte er da irgendwas fahren guck ich weg, das kann ich nicht wenn ich da nen Verrückten kenne... Wenn was passiert werd ich dei Bilder nämlich nie wieder los!!!! Will da wer mit????

Soooooooooooo frühstücken und rauf auf die RaceLady....


----------



## obo (12. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Soooooooooooo frühstücken und rauf auf die RaceLady....



Wieso hast Du schon Frühmorgens Zeit die Racelady zu Quälen und sagst nicht Bescheid


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du schon Frühmorgens Zeit die Racelady zu Quälen und sagst nicht Bescheid



Lieber Obo


Eigentlich gehen die Männer doch arbeiten und die Frauen fahren  

Hast du etwa auch frei


----------



## RennKröte (12. Februar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du schon Frühmorgens Zeit die Racelady zu Quälen und sagst nicht Bescheid





Wollt grad sagen, hast Du Zeit???? So früh am Morgen???? Ich hab Spätdienst und der VelosophenJupp auch 

Also hatten sein  BikeMännchen und meine RaceLady ein Date, ist ja Frühling und die brauchen ja auch so ihren Spaß und müssen flirten...  Und weil die www Adresse gleich mit dabei steht, weiß die RaceLady jetzt auch wo sie noch mehr BikeMännchen findet... Das kann heiter werden   

Da kann nicht die Rede von quälen sein, hättest die beiden mal sehen sollen, dabei hat die RaceLady glaub ich nur die Winterversion der Bikemännchen vom VelosophenJupp gesehen und dann noch sein RR, aber das hat sie gar nicht interessiert, das hatte so schlanke Füße  

@ Großmäulchen: Ich hab heute unterwegs Northshoretrails in life gesehen, in der Ecke von Lindlar, 2mal... bin ich natürlich gleich mal gefahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

Also. Ich sitze hier so mit meiner Rennkröte auf der Couch vor dem Lappi

und philosophieren so über den morgigen Tag und dann muß man sich 

folgendes anhören; Ich zitiere

"Morgen habe ich einen langen Arbeitstag" 

Ich schaue sehr verdutzt und frage irritiert. Wieso?

Ich zitiere:

Ich muß morgen von 07:00 Uhr - 10:15 Uhr arbeiten



Ist sie nicht süß 

Gute Nacht


----------



## RennKröte (13. Februar 2008)

EEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh ich hab bis halb elf gearbeitet... 

Und Du mit Deinem Seminar????? 

*8.00h Frühstücken

10.00h 2. Frühstück

12.30h Mittagessen bis 14.15h

15.30h Kaffee und Kuchen

17h Ende*

Das alles im Schloßhotel, frag mich was ihr dazwischen macht...spazieren gehen 

Und das alles auf Staatskosten, ja ja dafür zahlen wir unsere Steuern 

Sei ja jedem gegönnt, auch wenn man da schon neidisch werden kann seufz...


----------



## Specialisiert (13. Februar 2008)

@ iris: Die Feuerwehr hat gesagt deren Einsatz müsstest du nicht bezahlen    Ist ja schon mal ein Lichtblick !


Lieben Gruss Ingo

@delgado

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/35472]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ iris: Die Feuerwehr hat gesagt deren Einsatz müsstest du nicht bezahlen    Ist ja schon mal ein Lichtblick !
> 
> 
> Lieben Gruss Ingo
> ...



@Ingo,watt'n auf und ab  Sieht aus, als wär'n wir im Wald gewesen  

Für Sonntag hab ich 'ne andere Strecke im Petto. 

@Sascha, hast Du das neue RR?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## RennKröte (14. Februar 2008)

@ Specialisiert:  Und das obgleich Du kürzlich sagtest, derzeit kommst nicht so dolle zum Biken wegen Arbeit und Dunkelheit etc... 

So viel kann ich noch nicht am Stück fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alphatester (14. Februar 2008)

@delgado

si


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2008)

alphatester schrieb:


> @delgado
> 
> si



Goil!

Bist Du in Wipp am WE?

Vlt. kann Ingo Dich mitnehmen?!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (14. Februar 2008)

@ obo

Danke. Du hast Pooooooost

wegen der großen Tour am Sa.

Gruß Lurzi


----------



## alphatester (14. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Goil!
> 
> Bist Du in Wipp am WE?
> 
> ...



Weiss noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe und mit euch mithalten kann 
Ich werd es mal etwasruhiger angehen lassen glaube ich. Nächstes WE ist besser...


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2008)

alphatester schrieb:


> Weiss noch nicht ob ich Zeit habe und mit euch mithalten kann
> Ich werd es mal etwasruhiger angehen lassen glaube ich. Nächstes WE ist besser...



Ok. ich komm drauf zurück ...


----------



## RennKröte (14. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @ obo
> 
> Danke. Du hast Pooooooost
> 
> ...




Also ich hab der Nadine ne Nachricht geschrieben wegen Samstag, weil ich ja erst morgen weiß ob ich wirklich frei habe...sie hat gesagt sie merkt uns als wahrscheinliche Mitfahrer vor  

Wollte nur noch wissen ab wo wir starten, obo der Verrückte will schon von Marienheide aus los fahren   Naja, dafür fährt er ja in der Woche net ganz so viel woll  

Apropos: Weihnachten hab ich noch zu alphatester gesagt um die Neye will ich bis Mitte Februar 3mal in dem Tempo.... e Nú???

120-130 Puls 34,8km und 21km/h Durchschnitt , Krötchen freut sich  

Grüßlies Krötchen


----------



## Specialisiert (14. Februar 2008)

@delgado : Hab extra nicht beigeschrieben das das ne RR Runde war  . 
Psychologische Kriegsführung  .

Sonntag hoffentlich endlich mal ein paar Berge dabei ?  

Lieber Gruss


----------



## Solanum (14. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @ iris: Die Feuerwehr hat gesagt deren Einsatz müsstest du nicht bezahlen    Ist ja schon mal ein Lichtblick !
> 
> 
> Lieben Gruss Ingo
> ...





na das ist ja mal gut!!! muss ich ja nur alle Klamotten und Moebel neu kaufen! 

aber wo ist denn die Brandstelle? ist das die Spitze bei 52-53 km? oder wo?

Gruesse Iris


----------



## Specialisiert (14. Februar 2008)

Ja genau da ist es  

Naja die Klamotten riechen jetzt bestimmt da haste recht  

Den Grill konnten wir noch retten   



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (15. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Den Grill konnten wir noch retten
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss




ja das ist ja die Hauptsache!!

man muss halt die richtigen Prioritaeten setzen!! 
ich bin stolz auf euch Jungs 

Solanum


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also ich hab der Nadine ne Nachricht geschrieben wegen Samstag, weil ich ja erst morgen weiß ob ich wirklich frei habe...sie hat gesagt sie merkt uns als wahrscheinliche Mitfahrer vor
> 
> Wollte nur noch wissen ab wo wir starten, obo der Verrückte will schon von Marienheide aus los fahren   Naja, dafür fährt er ja in der Woche net ganz so viel woll
> 
> ...



Obo meinte, dass er aufjedenfall am Treffpunkt startet. Ich werde ihn versuchen von Gimborn aus zu erreichen. Ansonsten melde ich mich später....

Wir fahren definitiv mit dem Pkw zum Treffpunkt. 

Tja Rennkröte. Bald biste so fit wie ich 

Du bist schon schnell geworden. Tolle Leistung


----------



## RennKröte (15. Februar 2008)

Witzbold, Punkt A oder Punkt B.... höhöhöhö...

Moment mal, sonst sagste immer dass ich auf längeren Touren besser kann als Du!!!! Ich bin nur auf der Ebene recht zügig, Berge die länger als 100m sind brechen mir das Genick in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Technik ist auch alles noch ne Katastrophe....

Sooooooooooo ich geh jetzt ins Studio, Beine haben Pause heute 

Grüßlies an ausnahmslos *ALLE *
Krötchen

@Solanum: Für Dich ein dickes riesen Bussi  , meld mich erst nach dem WE via PN, dann hab ich auch genug Neuigkeiten


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Technik ist super geworden. Das hast du am Samstag absolut bewiesen.

Bin stolz auf Dich. Wie war es eigentlich im Studio??? Haste gut trainiert oder nur 

Sabotagegetränke zu dir genommen

Grüße an alle


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

Für Training war da leider keine Zeit, meine Fitnestrainerin hat mich auf diverse Gerüchte angesprochen und da musste ich dann mal was klar stellen 

Sachen gibt´s, die gibt´s gar nicht...tstststssssssssss... 

Naja Samstag war schon okay, aber der Trail da unten war ja dann nicht soooooooooooo schwer....kannte die meisten Parts ja auch schon. Bin halt einfach gefahren, ohne viel zu denken, in den ganzen Übereien hab ich ja erfahren dass man da einfach fahren kann.

@obo: Wie lang war die Tour denn nu??? Du sagtest die Nadine hätte in Köln so 70-74km auf dem Tacho gehabt, in irgend nem Benutzerprofil der Mitfaher hab ich 56km im Streckenprofil entziffert. Was sagt Deine Aufzeichnung???? Wir warten quasi auf Post 

Wie war denn noch die Sonntag Tour???? Hat Großmäulchen alles gegeben?????


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Februar 2008)

War eine Fahrtechniktour halt, keiner kam um min. einen Sturz herum...
Die Gruppe war Super, da mal welche dabei waren, die mich diverse Steilwände runter geschickt haben, sowas brauch ich!
Steilste abfahrt 82°(90° ist Senkrecht 0° Eben, bevor dumme Fragen kommen)
Schwund: Lenker verdreht, eine Hose kaputt und ein Handschuh an einer Naht aufgerissen und 3 Prellungen...
 Voltaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> War eine Fahrtechniktour halt, keiner kam um min. einen Sturz herum...
> Die Gruppe war Super, da mal welche dabei waren, die mich diverse Steilwände runter geschickt haben, sowas brauch ich!
> Steilste abfahrt 82°(90° ist Senkrecht 0° Eben, bevor dumme Fragen kommen)
> Schwund: Lenker verdreht, eine Hose kaputt und ein Handschuh an einer Naht aufgerissen und 3 Prellungen...
> Voltaren



Klingt spannend  

Wir waren gestern Rennradfahren und ich bin auch gestürzt.

Rad kaputt Handschuhe auch ..... aber ich krieg alles bezahlt  

BTW, Ingooooooooo hasse mal Profil?


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> War eine Fahrtechniktour halt, keiner kam um min. einen Sturz herum...
> Die Gruppe war Super, da mal welche dabei waren, die mich diverse Steilwände runter geschickt haben, sowas brauch ich!
> Steilste abfahrt 82°(90° ist Senkrecht 0° Eben, bevor dumme Fragen kommen)
> Schwund: Lenker verdreht, eine Hose kaputt und ein Handschuh an einer Naht aufgerissen und 3 Prellungen...
> Voltaren





Mäck mäck mäck mein kleines *******rchen, in einem Lernprozess gibt es keine dummen Fragen nur dumme Antworten  

Da frag ich mich grad wer denn alles dabei war  der Dich auf solche Passagen geschickt hat , weiß nur von obo und LiteVille....aber der kann glaub ich auch gut was, dass sah jedenfalls so aus als wir mit obo und ihm die MK Tour gemacht haben.

Naja, dann war´s gut dass ich doppelt Dienst hatte gestern und nich dabei war  Sowas muss und will ich auch gar nicht fahren können, wenn dann bewunder ich nur die, die das fahren   

Aber ich bin Sonntag echt ganz gut die Trails gefahren und auch flott, nicht zuletzt dank Dir   Macht man in nem langsamen Tempo die Erfahrung dass man heile diverse Passagen fahren kann, so fährt man sie in ner flotten Gruppe eben einfach hinterher...

Wassen mit Dir am WE???? Nochmal Zeit und v.a. Geduld für Krötchen und Aushilfsfahrer am Sonntag, dann kütt der obo bestimmt auch...??? Samstag wollen wir mit obo nach Dortmund!!!!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Februar 2008)

Zeitlich gehts zur Zeit nicht viel, Samstags bin ich zu 95% immer verplant und Sonntags die Große Tour für Kondi und Geschick. Bin halt kein auf der Ebene Rasender.


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Mäck mäck mäck mein kleines *******rchen, in einem Lernprozess gibt es keine dummen Fragen nur dumme Antworten
> 
> Da frag ich mich grad wer denn alles dabei war  der Dich auf solche Passagen geschickt hat , weiß nur von obo und LiteVille....aber der kann glaub ich auch gut was, dass sah jedenfalls so aus als wir mit obo und ihm die MK Tour gemacht haben.
> 
> ...


Das sich da wer angesprochen fühlt, zeigt nur das der Satz nötig war...

PS: Winkelberechnung 6 - 7 Klasse im Deutschen Schulsystem oder?


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

Das ist ein grundlegendes Frauenproblem mein Kleiner, das lernst Du dann noch mit steigenden Kontakten in der Frauenwelt 

Im übrigen bin ich aus der 6-7 Klasse ja schon sowas von lange raus....bewege mich so langsam in das Alter in dem dementielle Erkrankungen drohen 

So und wenn der obo sonntags mit Dir mitfahren darf, dann darf ich das wohl auch !!!!!


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Zeitlich gehts zur Zeit nicht viel, Samstags bin ich zu 95% immer verplant und Sonntags die Große Tour für Kondi und Geschick. Bin halt kein auf der Ebene Rasender.



>Warte mal ab. es dauert nicht mehr lange bis ich vernünftiges Material habe. Bin da auf einer heißen Spur und dann gehts ab Yoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaah Crash bum crash schepper  

@ obo

Hi obo. Du hast noch nicht die Tour von Samstag rübergeschickt. Versprochen ist Versprochen.

Was ist denn los Muskelkater vom harten WE

Gruß Stefan an Stefan


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ich glaube, der Yoah hat den obo geschafft und er musste dann heute dann mal schnell zum Doc...


----------



## Liteville (18. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich grad wer denn alles dabei war  der Dich auf solche Passagen geschickt hat


Hallo allerseits,

es lohnt sich ja doch mal in "fremden" Foren zu stöbern. Mann, Mann, Mann... da wird man doch tatsächlich gelobt und bekommt es sonst nicht mit .
Vielen Dank für die Blumen, wobei Hirn-Ausschalten und Rutschen keine wirkliche Leistung ist. Eher was für's Ego .


Hätte ggf. auch Lust mich Euch am Samstag in Dortmund anzuschließen, vorausgesetzt unser Familienkalender gibt das her . 
Ort? Zeit?

Viele liebe Grüsse vom nochsoplatten Niederrhein
von L.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Ort und Zeit sind uns auch noch nicht bekannt. Da muß der obo uns noch genaue Daten senden. 

Kommt aber noch !!!


----------



## RennKröte (18. Februar 2008)

Oooooooooch gucke mal...huhu Stefan  hier wimmelt´s von Euch 

Naja wie Du da an dem Bach damals links vorbei den kleinen glitsche Trail hoch bist als der Berg seinen Anstieg begann fand ich schon nett  falls Dich überhaupt noch erinnern kannst....

Weiß nur Samstag 14h in Dortmund....warten auf ein Lebenszeichen von obo, vieleicht mal Rauchzeichen senden, oder ne SMS mit dem Vermerk "IBC" 

Also ich würd sagen in den Familienkalender gehört der Eintrag Babysitter, dann kommt ihr zu zweit, oder ihr fahrt ne Buggy Proberunde wegen Eurer Auszeit in den Alpen Nummer, das fänd ich prima   Dann wärt Ihr zu dritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_Yoah (19. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> >Warte mal ab. es dauert nicht mehr lange bis ich vernünftiges Material habe. Bin da auf einer heißen Spur und dann gehts ab Yoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaah Crash bum crash schepper
> 
> @ obo
> 
> ...



Specialized Pitch ist ein nettes Bike fürs Bergische
http://www.bikx.de/specialized-pitch-pro-p-12941.html

Ja echt bei dir fehlt echt Material Können ist ja da


----------



## obo (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Oooooooooch gucke mal...huhu Stefan  hier wimmelt´s von Euch
> 
> Naja wie Du da an dem Bach damals links vorbei den kleinen glitsche Trail hoch bist als der Berg seinen Anstieg begann fand ich schon nett  falls Dich überhaupt noch erinnern kannst....
> 
> ...



So ihr lieben....

Also nach meinen Angaben waren es von Beyenburg bis Koeln 59,xx Km plus 12 km zum Auto, 786 hm. Die Trackaufzeichnung ist in die Hose gegangen

Mir ging es auch gestern bestens, wegen mir haetten wir noch fahren koennen aber es wurd ja auch langsam dunkel und die Riegel wurden knapp.  

Es gibt Rost !


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Specialized Pitch ist ein nettes Bike fürs Bergische
> http://www.bikx.de/specialized-pitch-pro-p-12941.html
> 
> Ja echt bei dir fehlt echt Material Können ist ja da



Oh ja danke. Ist schon wieder viel besser geworden. Ich sach Dir. Auf nem Drahtesel lernen und dann zuschlagen. Nettes Bike.aaaaaaber die Farbe. Was ist das denn. Neeeeeee. Sind ja auch noch viele andere gute Bikes drin. Dann muß ich mal schauen.

Gruß an Stefan


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Gruß an welchen Stefan...Stefan... ????

Ach dat obo ist heile...Huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuu....na Gott sei Dank!!! 

Naja, ich hätte es eh nicht ansehen können, ging ja letzlich schon nicht. Also doch so um die 70km, da bin ich aber beruhigt, dachte schon ich erzähl dem Jupp hinterher voll den Mist immer 

Ich bin aber schwer dagegen dass Stefan ein neues und v.a. gutes Bike bekommt....dann gibt´s niemanden mehr bei dem ich locker mithalte 

Beratet ihn mal nicht, dann hab ich vieleicht ja doch noch ne Chance, weil er sich nix allzu dolles holt allein


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

obo schrieb:


> So ihr lieben....
> 
> Also nach meinen Angaben waren es von Beyenburg bis Koeln 59,xx Km plus 12 km zum Auto, 786 hm. Die Trackaufzeichnung ist in die Hose gegangen
> 
> ...



Also Sanmstag hast du doch auch so wenig gegessen.  und getrunken. Nun stell Dich mal nicht so an 

Wievielsind denn nun 59 + 12  Schade mit der Aufzeichnung. Na ja. 

Sooooo und demnächst brauchen wir wieder Höhenmeter. das war ja die reinste Flachetappe 

Grüße an alle Stefan`s (Wieviel gibt es eigentlich davon ??? )


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

Beratet ihn mal nicht, dann hab ich vieleicht ja doch noch ne Chance, weil er sich nix allzu dolles holt allein [/QUOTE]

Das glaubst aber auch nur du.  

Ich habe schon soviel recherchiert und mich auf der Dienststelle bei den Bikern schlau gemacht. Weiß mittlerweile worum es eigentlich gehtund was ich fahren will.

Aber du fährst auch mit wenn Mann ein gutes Bike hat. Das hast du doch gesehen in den letzten Tagen. Du hast super viel Power 

Soooo nun muß ich weiter arbeiten.........


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Yoah, obo, Liteville und Aushilfsfahrer = 4mal Stefan...bis jetzt!!! Vieleicht kommen noch mehr dazu 

Ja ja ist ja gut, mittler Weile weißt Du was Du unterm Hintern brauchst 

Wie jetzt arbeiten??? Du bist doch noch gar nicht arbeiten 

Wer schreibt denn hier meinen Leistungsnachweis weiter für mich....Großmäulchen vieleicht...hhhm...Du kannst es dann auch sicher schööööööööööööön formatieren


----------



## Delgado (19. Februar 2008)

@ Ingo, Danke für die Aufzeichnung  





Wie wärs denn So. mit der angekündigten Höhenmeter-Orgie durch's Siegerland   Du, Sascha, ich, ... aber schön langsaaaaaaam.

Oder besser die RuK-Alternative? 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Ingo, Danke für die Aufzeichnung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Häääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää  

Wieso setzte das denn nochmal hier rein, wenn Du es eh schon bekommen hast und nur Euch betrifft?????? Vasteh ich nicht??????????????

Aber schön, sieht nach ner ordentlichen Strecke aus  Super Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Häääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää
> 
> Vasteh ich nicht??????????????



Tja, mit Verstand bist Du nicht gerade gesegnet  

Vielleicht machst Du einfach ein eigenes Thema auf  

Da darfst Du dann nach Herzenslust jammern, intrigieren, Rauchen aufhören .... und wieder anfangen  , Bikerpäärchen suchen   ... dich von Deinem (derzeitigen) Mann toll finden lassen und umgekehrt ... und ... und ... und ..


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Was sich manche Menschen gleich angegriffen fühlen...tstststs...ich staunen immer wieder 

Was war denn daran so übel, das man so in die vollen gehen muss???? Kann mir das mal wer erklären bitte.... 

Ooooh jeh,hast Du soviel Langeweile dass Du im gesamten Forum recherchierst wo Stefan und ich uns so rumtreiben???? Hola di, aber wahrscheinlich sind wir einfach nur so interessant  Danke für die Blumen 

Und im übrigen, das hier ist öffentlich und nicht Deins!!!!

Schenk doch mal bitte jemand dem Delgado Beachtung damit er nicht so flucht.... Gott oh Gott!!!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> ...Schenk doch mal bitte jemand dem Delgado Beachtung...


Mach Dir nichts draus: Ich habe auch eine Zeitlang gebraucht, bis ich seinen Charakter erkannt habe...


----------



## RennKröte (19. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus: Ich habe auch eine Zeitlang gebraucht, bis ich seinen Charakter erkannt habe...



Naja hab ich doch *auch* schon, nur meint er das kann keiner 

Ich find´s lustig


----------



## Specialisiert (19. Februar 2008)

@ ein paar andere :   




@delgado : Tendenz zur Orgie !  



@alphatester : klar oder ?  



da war noch was :

Zitat : 

Wieso setzte das denn nochmal hier rein, wenn Du es eh schon bekommen hast und nur Euch betrifft?????? Vasteh ich nicht??????????????

Zitat :

War wirklich eine tolle Leistung. Kannst du auch stolz drauf sein und hast Dir eine Massage verdient

Ääääääääääääääääääääscht, krieg ich eine Du bist ja lieb 

Zitat :

Und im übrigen, das hier ist öffentlich und nicht Deins!!!!


Zitat Ende :


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus: Ich habe auch eine Zeitlang gebraucht, bis ich seinen Charakter erkannt habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Februar 2008)

Hilfe ich bin Stalking-Opfer  

Dass die Rennkröte meint wir hätten sowas wie 'ne Beziehung, nur weil sie ein Körperteil von mir in den Mund nehmen durfte, das ich sonst nur selten in der Öffentlichkeit raus lasse  

Und bevor jetzt wieder die PN-Anfragen starten, ..... es gibt keine Bilder; Nur Zeugen  

Und nu Schätzelein machste vielleicht Deinem Selbsternannten Sex-Gott  Velo.-Jupp Avancen und vergisst mich einfach mal!


@Ingo, Sascha, .. Tour-Umfang für's WE ungefähr wie obige Aufzeichnung aber (deutlich) mehr HMs. Kann mich da nicht exakt festlegen. Vielleicht 2000?!

Sa. oder So. je nach Wetter.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

* Mein Selbsternannter Bike-Gott mit nem mega trainierten Körper...* Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!! 

Als wenn das irgendein Geheimnis wäre... herrje.... 
Neidisch wa, wenn jemandem mehr Ehre gebührt als Dir 

Als wenn ich Dich jemals vergessen könnte, ach Delgado wo denkst Du denn hin...

Gestalkt werden doch zu 90% nur wichtige und berühmte Menschen, rein statistisch gesehen, was davon ist Delgado??????

Wie kann ein Mensch sich bloß so wichtig nehmen....


----------



## Delgado (20. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> *Selbsternannter Bike-Gott mit nem mega trainierten Körper...* Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!
> 
> Als wenn das irgendein Geheimnis wäre... herrje....
> Neidisch wa, wenn jemandem mehr Ehre gebührt als Dir
> ...



Also zum letzten mal für Deinen schmalen Verstand  :

Nein, ich will nicht mehr mit Dir spielen!!!

Und nun nehmen wir gerne das PN-Angebot Deines Noch-Männleins an, wo er vorschlägt, dass Ihr beide Euch verpisst  

Danke!



Gott ist die penetrant doof ...


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Nöööööööööööööööööööööööööööö machen wir aber nicht  !!!!


Vor allem erwähne Gott nicht mit solchen Wortlauten....mit sowas hat er bei weitem nichts zu tun...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also zum letzten mal für Deinen schmalen Verstand  :
> 
> Nein, ich will nicht mehr mit Dir spielen!!!
> 
> ...



Wie krank muß man eigentlich sein


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Mensch sich bloß so wichtig nehmen....


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bin Stalking-Opfer
> 
> Dass die Rennkröte meint wir...bla bla bla



Du solltest bei Waschen schmutziger Wäsche darauf achten nicht weiter einzulaufen.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du solltest bei Waschen schmutziger Wäsche darauf achten nicht weiter einzulaufen.



Ich auch, ich habe ja eine Waschmaschine   

Lasst ihn doch einfach ....ich mein was letzlich immer im Leben bleibt ist die Wahrheit, davor kann niemand wegrennen, oder??????

Fragt mich bitte Sonntag nicht...ich kann zu alledem immer wieder nur sagen, manchmal stelllt man einfach in seinem Leben fest, dass gewisse Menschen charakterlich nicht zueinander passen... für alles weitere fragt ihn selbst, oder eben die anderen Beteiligten.

Ich bin froh dass es vorbei ist, aber ich sehe es gar nicht ein mich hier zu verpissen...soooooooooooo!!!!

Schreiben nämlich auch schon mal andere Menschen was hierrein die ich mag


----------



## ultra2 (20. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Fragt mich bitte Sonntag nicht...



Ich wills gar nicht wissen. 

Es geht um den Stil.


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Naja, den haben ja  auch nicht alle Menschen 

Uuuuuuuuuuffffffffff na Gott sei Dank will´s keiner wissen....puh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Uuuuuuuuuuffffffffff na Gott sei Dank will´s keiner wissen....puh...



Wie jetzt  Ich habe gerade extra Popcorn und Cola geholt


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm, ich hab leider keine Video Aufzeichnung....und nu


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Stil ?????????????

Was für ein Stil ???????????

Mich berührt das hier auch alles nicht. Und verpissen tue ich mich jetzt erst recht nicht. Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit usw.

Also. Kopf hoch Micha. Und nicht immer ärgern. Es geht immer weiter im Leben.  

Gruß an alle


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie jetzt  Ich habe gerade extra Popcorn und Cola geholt



Ich sitze hier gerade bei Duplo und Cola und mir ist langweilig


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. Februar 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Stil ?????????????
> 
> Was für ein Stil ???????????
> 
> ...



Hallo du sprichst mit einem Rennradfahrer


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Neeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiäääääääääääääääääääääään!!!!

So bin ich nicht, war ich nie und werde ich nie!! Man oh!!

Fragt die anderen ist mit Sicherheit spannender und enthält auch den typischen Wahrheitswert alá Hollywood, jedenfalls nachdem was ich mir im Studio anhören durfte  

Wobei die ganze Story echt ein Verkaufsschlager in Sachen Daily Soap alá Verbotene Liebe, Marienhof, Unter Uns, GZSZ etc... wäre


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Hallo du sprichst mit einem Rennradfahrer




 Und Du hörens janz upp, wo Du anfängst, da wächst nix mehr!!!!  

Na na na na naaaaaaaaaaa Großmäulchen.....


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (20. Februar 2008)

Willst du jetzt auch noch anfangen anderen den Mund zu verbieten


----------



## RennKröte (20. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt auch noch anfangen anderen den Mund zu verbieten



Dir doch immer, dass weißt Du doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Stefan_Yoah schrieb:


> Hallo du sprichst mit einem Rennradfahrer



Rennradfahrer. Huch   

Sorry, wenn ich das gewusst hätte.


----------



## Delgado (21. Februar 2008)

... muss ich wichtig sein


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Februar 2008)

http://gzsz.rtl.de/serie_home_14902.php


so kann man das auch sehen und nennt man unter Fachleuten PSI


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... muss ich wichtig sein




*Jeder Mensch ist wichtig, egal wie übel er auch um sich schlägt!!!* 

In diesem Sinne Delgado.....lies mal und schalt (wenn überhaupt noch möglich  ) die graue Substanz wieder ein...


Er dachte er könnte es erzwingen
Der Selbstbetrug wird ihm nichts bringen....

Er ist nie er selbst - das wird gefährlich,
Tut was andere verlangen, ist zu sich selbst nicht mehr ehrlich
Wer Wahrheit simuliert, wird nur kurz akzeptiert...

Scheinbar macht er es allen recht - alle sollen ihn lieben
Er sah nicht die Dämonen, die ihn dazu trieben
Ist gefangen und gar nicht mehr frei und geht kaputt dabei

Man kann die Welt nicht ewig blenden
Er müsste den Quatsch sofort beenden...

Du kannst für eine Weile Dein Umfeld belügen
Doch Dein eigenes Herz wirst Du nie betrügen
Man ernte was man sät - drum wird´s Dein Herz sein was Dich verrät

Ich will Deinen Elan doch gar nicht dämpfen
Wenn Du etwas willst dann musst Du kämpfen
Nur eines versprich am besten Dir: Bleib immer Du selbst und bleib bei Dir!

Quelle: 2007 Hot Action Records GmbH, Die Ärzte, "Jazz ist anders", "Lied vom Scheitern"


----------



## Specialisiert (21. Februar 2008)

boh wird  mir übel.

@kröte 

gestern hast du gesagt du sagst dazu 
nix. Dann halt dich doch auch dran. Wenn du Langeweile hast geh doch radfahren.


----------



## RennKröte (21. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> boh wird  mir übel.
> 
> @kröte
> 
> ...





Kann es einem auch, da gebe ich Dir recht 

Ich habe ja auch gar nix dazu gesagt, wenn dann  bloß indirekt, da steht eine Quellenangabe!!! Mensch Ingo..... 

Verfasst hat das nahezu 1:1 Felsenheimer....äscht ich schwör  

Ich will doch nur helfen... man oh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Waren heute mit Team Tomburg an der wunderschönen Ahr. Sind die tollen Berge hochgeklettert. Traumhaftes Wetter und tolle Leute. Werde in kürze mal nen paar Fotos einstellen.


Gruß an Alle


----------



## RennKröte (25. Februar 2008)

Ooooooooooooh ja!! 

Samstag in Dortmund war schon echt schön, auch wenn obo und Liteville dann irgendwie verschollen waren 

Aber gestern mit TeamTomburg in der Eifel.....genialstens  Handlampe und Daywalker haben das echt genial geguidet!!!

Und die Aussicht von da oben....goil....und den sonnendurchflutete Weinberg wieder rauf....herrlich... 

Die technischen Zückerchen hat Uwe auch bestens in die Tour eingefügt, nur wenn vor mir einer fällt, dann kann ich leider auch nicht weiter...  Das muss ich noch lernen...

@Solanum: Ich bin richtig gut nen langen Berg hoch, da hat einer gesagt das erinnere ihn an Dich und das müsste an der Frisur liegen, da sei bestimmt was in der Haarkur bei uns  Oooooooooooooh ich war stolz  Ich hab sie an meine Bike Göttin wage erinnert.....

*Noch 11 Tage*....dann isse wieder in Germany die Kleine


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. Februar 2008)

@ Solanum 

Ich konnte die Frau nicht abhängen. Unglaublich.........Die wird immer stärker

und redet mittlerweile auch die ganze Zeit dabei

Laberlaberlaberlaberlaber........


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2008)

Rund um Köln Vorbereitung vom Sonntag:






@Ingo, den Durchschnitt müssen wir noch ein wenig erhöhen ....  
Der Rest sieht vielversprechend aus.

Wie siehts am WE aus?
Samstag hab ich eine Einladung (RR) nach Betzdorf und So. RuK ab Hückeswagen?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (26. Februar 2008)

@micha . hab schon mit dr.fuentes telefoniert . 

sonntag können wir gern machen. dann fahr ich samstag richtung altenberg trails rocken.

lieben gruss


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> @micha . hab schon mit dr.fuentes telefoniert .
> 
> sonntag können wir gern machen. dann fahr ich samstag richtung altenberg trails rocken.
> 
> lieben gruss




Gut, dann fahren wir in HW auf die Rennstrecke Richtung Köln.
Wetter soll trocken sein ....


----------



## Specialisiert (26. Februar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gut, dann fahren wir in HW auf die Rennstrecke Richtung Köln.
> Wetter soll trocken sein ....






Ja machen wir so. Das mit dem trocken kann ich nur gerade noch nicht ganz glauben  .   Sch.... Wetter.


----------



## RennKröte (29. Februar 2008)

Großmäulchen, was denn mit Deinem Vorhaben am Sonntag bei der Wetterprognose....  

Ich kann nicht, *Männlein* schon.....glaub bist mit obo, Liteville und Klaus am Start oder?????? 

Wunderbares WE wünsch ich allen Bikern 

Grüßlies Krötchen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. Februar 2008)

@ Yoah

Hab Dir ne pn geschrieben

und erwarte klare Ansagen


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. März 2008)

Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Is dat hier kaputt oder roggs u Eiiiitooooorffff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. März 2008)

Hier ist leider wirklich nichts mehr los. Schade.

Na ja.


Gruß an Alle


----------



## Delgado (25. März 2008)

Kurzbericht "100 Jahre Rund um Köln"









Da kommt man hoch motiviert und austrainiert aus Malle, bzw. aus der Hückeswagener Athletenschmiede ;-) und dann sowas ....
Absage wegen Schneechaos; Und das, wo sich ein großzügiger Sponsor quasi in letzter Minute gefunden hatte  Danke nochmal!!









Extrapunkte gibt's für Solanum und das Fahren ohne Handschuhe; Abzüge allerdings für das Fahren ohne Helm ...


----------



## Specialisiert (25. März 2008)

Besc.....nes Wetter.

Ich wollte ja fahren  .

Da hätte man von der MTB Erfahrung mal richtig profitiert.  

Prima Kurzbericht !

Endlich mal wieder was los hier  

Grüssle Ingolele


----------



## RennKröte (26. März 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> -news
> Extrapunkte gibt's für Solanum und das Fahren ohne Handschuhe; Abzüge allerdings für das Fahren ohne Helm ...






*La la la la lalelallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......*

Die Solanum ist endlich wieder da....da isse, ich seh se....  


*Welcome back sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Und schon ham mer wieder endlos Leitungen und freuen uns über die Erfindung von Flatrates......(wenn man dann nach 2h mal drauf kommt  )

Krötchen


----------



## Delgado (3. April 2008)

Kleiner Touren-Tip  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (3. April 2008)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## RennKröte (5. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kleiner Touren-Tip  :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164





  _Prima Idee, Micha....freu mich Euch mal wieder zu sehen, hab mich gerade eingetragen...._


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

... und noch'n Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385

Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter. Von unten wird's auf jeden Fall feuchtfröhlich. Ich empfehle daher Matschreifen und Schutzbleche.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (7. April 2008)

Schutzbleche ! 

Wo bleibt denn da der spass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (7. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kleiner Touren-Tip  :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164



Bin zu dem Termin wahrscheinlich außer Haus.   Was mich aber erstaunt, das sich schon todesmutige Menschen angemeldet haben. Oder können die (fast) alle nicht lesen? Ca. 160 km und 3200 Hm pro Tag und dann noch schnell? Selbst auf 3 Tage verteilt, ist das schon heftig. Mörder.


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Schutzbleche !
> 
> Wo bleibt denn da der spass?



Ok  

Du darfst "ohne".


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ca. 160 km und 3200 Hm pro Tag und dann noch schnell? Selbst auf 3 Tage verteilt, ist das schon heftig. Mörder.




... und das Beste   .... es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht  .


----------



## Freddy41 (10. April 2008)

Hi Leute
Ich komme dann Samstag auch ohne Schutzbleche.
Will schließlich auch Spass dabei haben 
Gruß friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (10. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich komme dann Samstag auch ohne Schutzbleche.
> Will schließlich auch Spass dabei haben
> Gruß friedhelm



Nennt mich Weichei ..... aber ich komme mit  

Dafür vielleicht ohne Federgabel


----------



## Delgado (10. April 2008)

Und noch'n 24h Rennen  

Jemand Interesse? P. P. 30,00 â¬. Solanum? Mixed? Oder 4er? Wer noch?

Termin Pfingsten mit FernsehÃ¼betragung!

Bitte schnell, da nur 300 PlÃ¤tze frei.

http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=401


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (10. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... und noch'n Termin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385
> 
> ...




ich sach nur: http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10513&id2=10513&ort=Burscheid&near=&tag=2


----------



## Delgado (10. April 2008)

@ Solanum; Guck ma'!

Konnt ich Dir auf Malle gar nicht mehr zeigen. Der abgestürzte Bus unten bei Sa Calobra.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (10. April 2008)

Ups. Das sieht aber gar nicht so gut aus


----------



## on any sunday (10. April 2008)

Musste bestimmt einen dieser dämlichen Rennradfahrern ausweichen, alles Mörder auf zwei Rädern.


----------



## Enrgy (11. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ....Der abgestürzte Bus unten bei Sa Calobra...



...wundert mich eh, daß da nicht mehr passiert...


----------



## Delgado (11. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...wundert mich eh, daß da nicht mehr passiert...



War angeblich nur der Fahrer drin; Herzinfarkt.


----------



## Freddy41 (11. April 2008)

Wird ja richtig voll in Burscheid an einem Sonnendurchfluteten Samstag 
Bis morgen dann


----------



## Freddy41 (13. April 2008)

@Micha
War doch eine Ereignisreiche Tour gestern.
Hat mir viel Spass .Denke das wir mit diesem Team auch auf dem Nürburgring 
viel erreichen können 
Wie geht es denn Ingos Hintern????,weis da zufällig einer was drüber.
Ansonsten sehen wir uns dann ja vielleicht in Sundern.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (13. April 2008)

@Friedhelm:
das wird ein super Bluterguss werden. Aber wenn ich davon ein Bild reinstell werd ich bestimmt abgemahnt 

Aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht !!

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Freddy41 (13. April 2008)

@ Ingo
Also keine Panik vor einer Abmahnung ,die erste tut nicht weh.
Und ich denke der Rest der Truppe hat doch einen kleinen Blick verdient 
Wünsche dir aber eine Gute Besserung  
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @Micha
> War doch eine Ereignisreiche Tour gestern.
> Hat mir viel Spass .Denke das wir mit diesem Team auch auf dem Nürburgring
> viel erreichen können
> ...



Moin zusammen  

Ereignisreich war wohl der richtige Ausdruck   

Trotz einiger Stunt-Einlagen, Beinahe-Herzinfarkte, Defekte und Fehlinterpretationen der Mittel-Tempo-Angabe  hat's Spaß gemacht.

Jedenfalls hat sich fast das komplette Team Watzup mal kennengelernt (inklusive Betreuerstab) und das war super. Ich denke, dass wir super viel Spaß haben werden bei RaR  

Toll war die Leistung von Stefan, der sich auf seinem neuen Bike sichtlich wohl fühlt  und die Arschbombe von Ingo auf komprimierten Waldboden. Ingo, wir wollen die Bilder!!! Abmahnung nehm ich auf meine Kappe (ich kann das ab ...  )

Gruß & bis zum nächsten mal ..

Micha


PS: Hat mal jemand Angaben zu km, HM, Fahrzeit und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## ASt (14. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Hat mal jemand Angaben zu km, HM, Fahrzeit und Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?


Ja hat viel Spass gemacht.

Laut meinem Garmin:
43,8 km
1048 Höhenmeter
3:24 moving time
12.9 kmh in Bewegung
9.3 kmh insgesamt.

Schnell waren wir gar nicht...


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2008)

ASt schrieb:


> Ja hat viel Spass gemacht.
> 
> Laut meinem Garmin:
> 43,8 km
> ...




Wir waren noch nicht mal "mittel".

Aber da werden sich die Teilnehmer noch in einigen Generationen drüber streiten    

Bis zu nächsten Mal.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (14. April 2008)

ich mein ich hätte nen schnitt von unter zehn gehabt! 
ich reichs nachher an micha weiter!


----------



## Solanum (14. April 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> ich mein ich hätte nen schnitt von unter zehn gehabt!
> ich reichs nachher an micha weiter!



tu mal Popo her!!


----------



## Freddy41 (14. April 2008)

Also ich hab die Fotos immer noch nicht gesehen 
Und die Abmahnung teile ich mir dann mit Micha 
Also Ingo lass endlich sehen 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (14. April 2008)

Neee,
ist noch viel zu früh !!
Das Farbenspiel muss sich erst noch richtig entfalten !


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (15. April 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Neee,
> ist noch viel zu früh !!
> Das Farbenspiel muss sich erst noch richtig entfalten !



Du machst es aber spannend


----------



## Delgado (17. April 2008)

Kleiner Tourtip für Samstag:


- Startort: Brühl
- Startzeit: 07:00 Uhr
- Tempo: 25-27 km/h
- Streckenverlauf: Brühl, Wermelskirchen, Lüdenscheid, Betzdorf, Siegburg, Brühl.


Weitere Infos hier oder PN.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (17. April 2008)

Werd teilweise evtl. mitfahren.
alles weitere am telefon ! 

Für alle die es wissen wollen :

Kein Blauer Fleck am Steiss = Kein Foto !  

Nur am Bein aber das wolltet ihr ja nicht sehen  



Nebenbei erlaub ich mir ne kleine Ergänzung zu Michas Einladung.
Quasi für alle die es nicht so haben mit geografischen Gegebenheiten  

Routenplaner:

Brühl
50321 Brühl


42929 Wermelskirchen
	44.86 km
01:40 h

58511 Lüdenscheid
	81.42 km
03:02 h

57518 Betzdorf
	157.65 km
05:55 h

53721 Siegburg
	220.23 km
08:15 h

Brühl
50321 Brühl
	253.59 km
09:30 h

 


 @  alle


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (18. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen....

Wollte auch noch Danke sagen. Hat wirklich Spaß bereitet. War die ganze Woche in Münster und nicht Online 

Hoffe deine Verletzung ist jetzt auskuriert Ingo.


Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2008)

Überlege gerade an einer zügig-schnellen Runde "Rund um Rösrath" am 27.04.2008 .....?

Interesse? Stefan? Ingo? .....?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. April 2008)

Guten Morgen

Bin die Woche nicht gefahren (war in Münster-da gibt es nur alte Hollandräder und alles flach / geradeaus)

Toll, jetzt ist das Wetter endlich mal gut.......

Bin bis Samstag noch nicht mobil. 

Wer kann mich und mein Bike am Samstag mit nach Sundern transportieren (und natürlich meine Startnummer)

@ Ingo

Fährst du auch nach Sundern ???


Soooo. Und jetzt wird wieder geradelt


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Überlege gerade an einer zügig-schnellen Runde "Rund um Rösrath" am 27.04.2008 .....?
> 
> Interesse? Stefan? Ingo? .....?
> 
> ...



27.04. ist Sonntag nach Sundern. Da habe ich vermutlich Dienst. Bin heute Nachmittag erst auf der Dienststelle. Muß mal schauen was sich da so machen lässt. 

"Rund um Rösrath" Ist das ein Rennen...hört sich so an?


----------



## Specialisiert (21. April 2008)

mal sehen was sundern von mir übrig lässt! noch unschlüssig! 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (21. April 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> "Rund um Rösrath" Ist das ein Rennen...hört sich so an?



Yep  , 

privates Ausscheidungsfahren ....


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Yep  ,
> 
> privates Ausscheidungsfahren ....



Da muß ich mich der Meinung vom Ingo anschließen - Ausgepowert aus Sundern und dann Ausscheidungsfahren - entscheide dann auch kurzfristig


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2008)

... wir können ja mal auf der After-Race-Party beim Weizen entscheiden ...


----------



## Solanum (21. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... wir können ja mal auf der After-Race-Party beim Weizen entscheiden ...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... wir können ja mal auf der After-Race-Party beim Weizen entscheiden ...



Hört sich schon besser an


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. April 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/7/1/0/_/medium/Mnster138.jpg?0

Infos Sundern Aktuell

Habe mich gerade mal schlau gemacht. Der Herr aus Holland (Sergej von Brüning) wird als Favorit auf der Halbmarathondistanz gehandelt.

Also nicht erschrecken, wenn der an euch alle vorbeizieht und euch eines Blickes würdigt.


----------



## Freddy41 (24. April 2008)

Keine Panik Aushilfsfahrer wir werden dem Herr Sergej von Brüning mit einem  hinterherschauen 
Bis Samstag
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. April 2008)

OK Freddy. 
Wenn es so locker geht wie in Altenberg, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen.

Bis Samstag


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (24. April 2008)

Wir sollten den Sergej aber trotzdem nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen Friedhelm....  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Delgado (25. April 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/7/1/0/_/medium/Mnster138.jpg?0
> 
> Infos Sundern Aktuell
> 
> ...



Solange er nicht auf'm Bike an uns vorbeizieht  geht's ja noch.
Sieht irgendwie stark nach Kettenraucher aus mit den gelben Stumpen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. April 2008)

@Patrick, Friedhelm, Ingo, Stefan, Solanum, Katrin, Michael, Becci  

Viel Glück und Erfolg morgen in Sundern  

Man sieht sich ...


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (25. April 2008)

Lasst es alle krachen morgen bei angesagten traumhaften 21 Grad

Viel Glück


----------



## Freddy41 (26. April 2008)

Hallo Leute
Hoffe ihr seid alle gut zu Hause angekommen und wieder Fit für die nächsten Runden. War heute echt anstrengend in der Fangopankung durch die Wälder zu fahren 
Sehen uns dann ja Wohlbehalten beim Schinderhannes wieder 
Bis dann Friedhelm


----------



## Specialisiert (27. April 2008)

Hallo

ja gut aber spät angekommen ( Navi sei Dank   )

Der Matsch war sehr ergreifend das ist wohl wahr  

In Anbetracht der gestrigen Form und Umstände kann ich noch zufrieden sein    

Hoffentlich läufts beim Schinderhannes besser  

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. April 2008)

Gut angekommen. 

Haben uns in der Matsche ja nicht aus den Augen verloren Friedhelm. Apropos Matsche. Da ging bei mir zeitg ja gar nichts mehr am Rad und hatte mehr mit diesem als mit mir zu kämpfen. Trotzdem waren die letzten 6-8 KM die Hölle.

Gruß an Alle und bis zum Schinderhannes


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Hier die ersten Foddos:





Fiedhelm:





Ingo:





Stefan:





Patrick:





Und noch mal wir (für Werbezwecke  ):


----------



## Montana (28. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hier die ersten Foddos:



Sehr schöne Trikots ... damit war ich gestern auch unterwegs aber ausnahmsweise mal ohne Schlamm.  

Handschuhe hat biketags wohl noch nicht im Programm  ... meine sind vom Discounter

Grüße _Guido _


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

@Guido, ja, schicke Trikots  

Gibts auch in schwarz .... für extreme Schlammbedingungen wie Sundern, KFL, etc.


Hab' eben glatt den netten Herrn Postman aus dem Windecker Ländchen vergessen:


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

.... und der Nächste folgt sogleich.

Damit hier kein Müßiggang einkehrt, hier direkt der nächste Termin für den 1. Mai:

http://www.bikeattackoberberg.de/?p=397

Nach dem Sieg im Vorjahr für unseren Verein, gibt's nun erneut die Chance die haushohen Favoriten vom Topeak/Ergon-Team und der BAO-Liga zu schlagen  

Solanum & Ingo, Ihr seid bereits fest gebucht ..... Iris mach die Slicks drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Noch mehr Tandem-Action:








PS: Friedhelm, da bist Du auch drauf!


----------



## Postmann (28. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Guido, ja, schicke Trikots
> 
> Gibts auch in schwarz .... für extreme Schlammbedingungen wie Sundern, KFL, etc.
> 
> ...


 
He danke fürs tolle Foto. Wo hast Du das her?

Gruß
Micha

P.S. Kann einer ein paar Touren in und um Rösrath empfehlen? Bin die nächsten 2 Wochen dort.


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> P.S. Kann einer ein paar Touren in und um Rösrath empfehlen? Bin die nächsten 2 Wochen dort.



das sollten wir hinbekommen!!

S lanum


----------



## Solanum (28. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... und der Nächste folgt sogleich.
> 
> Damit hier kein Müßiggang einkehrt, hier direkt der nächste Termin für den 1. Mai:
> 
> ...




wenn ihr nicht gewinnen wollt komm ich gerne nit 

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Soooooooo, weiter geht's:






@ Micha, klar geht was rund um Rösrath  Iris kennt 'ne nette Runde und ich kenne mich auch leidlich aus .....


----------



## Postmann (28. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Micha, klar geht was rund um Rösrath  Iris kennt 'ne nette Runde und ich kenne mich auch leidlich aus .....


 
Könnt Ihr mir denn ein paar Stellen nennen? Denn in Rösi kenne ich mich auch gut aus (Hab die ersten 29 Jahre meines Lebens dort verbracht!  ) Aber das war leider vor meiner MTB Zeit, daher kenne ich die Trails nicht!

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Trails per PM schicken könntet!!

Danke
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. April 2008)

@ Micha

Sind ja super Foto`s. Klasse.

Ist deine Erkältung auskuriert ???


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @ Micha
> 
> Sind ja super Foto`s. Klasse.
> 
> ...



Erkältung ist noch nicht wieder ganz weg  
Denke es braucht noch so 2-3 Tage. Werde mich schonen  

Respekt übrigens für Dein allererstes Rennen  
Und dann so ein Spitzenergebnis unter Extrem-Bedingungen.

Lass uns heute Abend mal telefonieren. Sollen wir Dich anrufen?


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (28. April 2008)

Danke. 

Aber ich denke es wär mehr drin gewesen. Mit der Renneinteilung hat es doch nicht ganz so gut funktioniert. Die letzten paar Kilometer habe ich Körner gefressen. Aber ich will ja bescheiden bleiben   

Friedhelm und ich haben uns während des Rennens ja kaum aus den Augen verloren.........

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute Abend Zeit habe. Meine Tochter hat heute Geburtstag, da muß ich erstmal den Clown spielen 

Denke heute passt das dann nicht ganz so gut


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir denn ein paar Stellen nennen? Denn in Rösi kenne ich mich auch gut aus (Hab die ersten 29 Jahre meines Lebens dort verbracht!  ) Aber das war leider vor meiner MTB Zeit, daher kenne ich die Trails nicht!
> 
> Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir ein paar Trails per PM schicken könntet!!
> 
> ...




Hi Micha,

da wären die beiden Ho Chi Minh-Trails zu nennen, einige Lüderich-Trails, dann Tütberg-Hoffnungstal, ....

Lass uns am besten gemeinsam Touren, hab' nämlich nix GPS-Track-Mäßiges. 

Alternativ, schau mal im LMB. Gibt ständig Termine in der Gegend.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (28. April 2008)

@ Stefan
Da wir uns hier in Sundern schon kaum aus den Augen verloren haben,sollten wir das beim Schinderhannes auch hinbekommen .Aber natürlich mit einer etwas besseren Platzierung 

@ Ingo
Du kannst dich dann ja beim Schinderhannes zu uns gesellen,zu dritt schaffen wir dann bestimmt eine besonders Gute Platzierung 

@ Michael
Wo hast du denn die Fotos schon so schnell herbekommen 
Ich habe nämlich noch keine gefunden.
Aber meine Urkunde hab ich mir schon ausgedruckt 

Bis zum Schinderhannes,hoffe dann sind alle wieder mit an Bord und besonders motiviert.

Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (29. April 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Michael
> Wo hast du denn die Fotos schon so schnell herbekommen




Hier noch eins, der mir zugespielten Fotos. Darauf bin ich noch fast sauber  





Gruß

Micha


----------



## Enrgy (29. April 2008)

Mit weißen Klamotten im Dreck spielen, ihr seid ja vor nix fies! 

....hmm, die Hose könnte mir gefallen...


----------



## Solanum (29. April 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit weißen Klamotten im Dreck spielen, ihr seid ja vor nix fies!





 kein Problem!! Qualitätware wird auch wieder richtig sauber!! 

S lanum


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (29. April 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> kein Problem!! Qualitätware wird auch wieder richtig sauber!!
> 
> S lanum



Am Anfang scheinst du ja den ganzen Matsch abbekommen zu haben  

@ Friedhelm @ Ingo

Wir sollten uns beim Schinderhannes wirklich besser zu dritt puschen 

......dann klappt es auch mit der Zeit.......


----------



## Specialisiert (29. April 2008)

Wäre bestimmt von Vorteil das denke ich auch .
Zur gegenseitigen Motivation und zur besseren Krafteinteilung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (5. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> da wären die beiden Ho Chi Minh-Trails zu nennen, einige Lüderich-Trails, dann Tütberg-Hoffnungstal, ....
> 
> ...


 
Hi Micha,

ich hab am Wochenende mal 2 Touren im Rösrather Umland gemacht.

War sehr schön wegen der alten Zeiten. Bin vor 6 Jahren weggezogen und hab als Kind die Gegend unsicher gemacht und nun vieles wiedererkannt. War ein richtiges Revival.

Hab unter anderem die Tütberg Trails (Schweiniweg, etc.), den Lüderich und einige Trails in Rambrücken gefunden.

Doch im Vergleich zu Windeck ist Rösrath ja flach. Bis auf die Auffahrt zum Lüderich war da keine Herausforderung dabei.

Mal sehen, ob ich diese Woche abends noch Zeit für eine Runde in der Wahner Heide finde.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> ich hab am Wochenende mal 2 Touren im Rösrather Umland gemacht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,

komm Doch Mittwoch Abend mit zu der berühmt berüchtigten KFL-Runde  

Guido, Schneggeeeeee ..... wo ist der Termin?    

Ansonsten kann uns Solanum am Donnerstag Aben mal "Rund um Rösrath" guiden!? Solanum sach ma ... machste das?


Gruß & bis bald im Wald

Micha


----------



## Postmann (5. Mai 2008)

Mal schauen, Mittwoch ist vielleicht möglich, aber Donnerstag bin ich in Karlsruhe und komme erst um 20 Uhr wieder.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2008)

Wegen des großen Erfolgs  hier die Neuauflage der Rothaarsteig-Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2008)

Kurzbericht Rothaarsteigtour:

2.5. Start in Dillenburg - Westerwaldvariante - Ginsburg - Rhein Weser Turm - Talvariante Sauerand - Jagdhaus - Langewiese. 132 km/9:30 h. Durchwachsenes Wetter mit Schauer und Hagel.

3.5. Langewiese - Winterberg - Willingen - Brilon und zurück nach Langewiese. 110 km/8:00 h. Schönes sonniges Wetter.

4.5. Langewiese - Kammvariante Sauerland - Jagdhaus - Ginsburg (Rothaarsteig). Dann auf Bundesstraße: Hilchenbach - Kreuztal - Freudenberg - Reichshof - Engelskirchen - Untereschbach - Rösrath. 151 km/7:30 h. Sonnig  

Gesamt: 393 km (ca. 120 km Asphalt) und ca. 6000 HM.

Dank Kyrill & Co. gab's einige Trage- und Klettereinlagen über querliegende Baumriesen; Dafür gab's aber neue, baumfreie Fernsichten, die für die Plackerei mehr als entschädigten  

Bilder und Impressionen: www.rothaarsteig.de



Die nächste Tour kann alternativ auch am 27. - 29.06.2008 stattfinden: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Micha und Ingo


So wie es sich anhört war eure Tour ja super. Bei dem Wetter der absulote Knaller denke ich, oder ???

Habe am Samstag mit Mike ne Runde um Beyenburg gedreht. Waren insgesamt 60 km und 1300 HM. Schöne Ecke dort......

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schnegge (5. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> komm Doch Mittwoch Abend mit zu der berühmt berüchtigten KFL-Runde
> Guido, Schneggeeeeee ..... wo ist der Termin?




hier


----------



## Delgado (6. Mai 2008)

Endlich! ......     

*S laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanum *


----------



## Solanum (6. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Endlich! ......
> 
> *S laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanum *




jaja hab ja schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (6. Mai 2008)

@ Stefan,Ingo,Iris und Micha.
Wann seid ihr am 18.05 denn so Ungefähr in Emmelshausen????
Hoffe doch das das Wetter so bleibt wie es im Moment ist,denn was gibt es besseres als diesen perfekten Sonnenschein 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann dieses mal auch schon vor dem Startschuss 
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (7. Mai 2008)

@Friedhelm,

wir wollten evtl. einen Tag früher anreisen. Guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6042

Was hälst Du davon? Kriegst Du Freigang?  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Micha
Also ich werde am Renntag Anreisen,da ich noch einen Fahrer hier aus meiner Gegend Mitnehme.Stefan wird wohl leider nicht Mitfahren können nach seinem Rahmenbruch hier bei unseren höllischen Abfahrten .
Wir sehen uns dann vor Ort. 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (11. Mai 2008)

Ein Stich ins Herz


----------



## Freddy41 (12. Mai 2008)

@Stefan
Echt Schade das mit deinem Rahmen,hoffe du bekommst schnellen Ersatz. Das Wetter ist im Moment einfach zu Schade um nicht zu biken.Das mit dem Schinderhannes wird dann halt im nächsten Jahr gefahren.
Habe übrigens die Bilder von der Tour gestern bekommen und Veröffentlicht 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2008)

@ Friedhelm & Co.

Iris und ich sind grad am Relaxen nach dem anstrengenden Renntag gestern   

Sind so richtig schön tourimäßig mit 'nem 20er Schnitt in Köln unterwegs  

Für Gertrud gibt's dann, wenn die Bilder online sind, noch 'ne schöne Überaschung. 2 Mal Podest Mitte  in www.biketags.de Race-Kleidung  

Ich hoffe Du bist in GL mal dabei   

@Ingo, mit Deinem Ergebnis stimmt was nicht. Angeblich bist Du -1 Rd. gefahren  Du bist aber doch 4 gefahren??? 

Versteh' ich grad nicht.

Allen noch ein schönes Rest-Pfingstwochenende.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (12. Mai 2008)

ja laut meinem garmin bin ich das . wundert mich auch.


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (12. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @Stefan
> Echt Schade das mit deinem Rahmen,hoffe du bekommst schnellen Ersatz. Das Wetter ist im Moment einfach zu Schade um nicht zu biken.Das mit dem Schinderhannes wird dann halt im nächsten Jahr gefahren.
> Habe übrigens die Bilder von der Tour gestern bekommen und Veröffentlicht
> Gruß Friedhelm




Danke Friedhelm. Ist wirklich schade. Aber auch das werde ich überstehen.
Die Tour und das Tempo waren jedenfalls super.... 
Werde mich die Woche mal umhören.

Die Fotos sind echt klasse


@ Iris-Micha-Ingo

Glückwunsch für eure Topleistungen am Sonntag. Mit der Rundenmessung vom Ingo scheint ja was nicht zu stimmen. Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht.

Gruß Stefan....Bis die Tage


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (13. Mai 2008)

@ All

Hallo


Habe heute beim Hersteller soweit alles klar gemacht 

ne neue Schwinge ist nicht in der passenden Farbe da (Orange neeee).

Wird entsprechend sandgestrahlt und fertig gemacht. Dauer ca. 2 - 3 Wochen n. A.

Schicken mir kurzfristig aber ne Gebrauchte zu, damit ich fahren kann 

Mit dem Schinderhannes wird es nicht klappen. Aber in GL versuche ich am Start zu sein. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Aber in GL versuche ich am Start zu sein.
> 
> Gruß Stefan


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> @ Iris-Micha-Ingo
> 
> Glückwunsch für eure Topleistungen am Sonntag. Mit der Rundenmessung vom Ingo scheint ja was nicht zu stimmen. Bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht.
> 
> Gruß Stefan....Bis die Tage



Mir sind gerade die ersten Bilder zugespielt worden ....


----------



## Enrgy (13. Mai 2008)

Du bist doch wohl nicht in dieser vollkommen unstandesgemäßen Schlabberhose das Rennen gefahren? Tztz, paß auf, daß sie dich nicht aus der Wertung nehmen!


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du bist doch wohl nicht in dieser vollkommen unstandesgemäßen Schlabberhose das Rennen gefahren? Tztz, paß auf, daß sie dich nicht aus der Wertung nehmen!



Warte mal bis die Bilder von der Strecke kommen .....   

Geil übrigens: Slalom-Downhill, Sprung, Anlieger, Tables, Mini-Bikepark, Wurzeltrails auf- und abwärts, .... *schwärm*

Tolle Strecke. Man munkelt schon, die Rennstrecken in Pracht und Altenkirchen seien noch spektakulärer  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die nächste Tour kann alternativ auch am 27. - 29.06.2008 stattfinden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6164



@Ingo & Stefan & Interessierte, 

die nächste Rothaarsteigtour ist nun auf den 20.06.-22.06.2008 festgelegt.
Verschiebung um eine Woche nur bei besonderer Schwere der Umstände


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Ingo & Stefan & Interessierte,
> 
> die nächste Rothaarsteigtour ist nun auf den 20.06.-22.06.2008 festgelegt.
> Verschiebung um eine Woche nur bei besonderer Schwere der Umstände




OK. Muß ich dann schauen wegen dem Freitag. Start 08:00 Uhr ???

Der Rest kein Problem. Muß ich vor Ort in der Fortbildung klären.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du bist doch wohl nicht in dieser vollkommen unstandesgemäßen Schlabberhose das Rennen gefahren? Tztz, paß auf, daß sie dich nicht aus der Wertung nehmen!




Im Rennen hatte ich was Enges .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> OK. Muß ich dann schauen wegen dem Freitag. Start 08:00 Uhr ???
> 
> Der Rest kein Problem. Muß ich vor Ort in der Fortbildung klären.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Start 8:00 Uhr in Dillenburg.

Abfahrt bei mir 7:00 Uhr ..... aber nach meiner Definition von 7:00 Uhr   !


----------



## Solanum (15. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Start 8:00 Uhr in Dillenburg.
> 
> Abfahrt bei mir 7:00 Uhr ..... aber nach meiner Definition von 7:00 Uhr   !



heißt: wir fahren um 6:59:59 los!


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> heißt: wir fahren um 6:59:59 los!



Falsch  

7:00 Uhr, nicht 7:25 Uhr


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (15. Mai 2008)

M E Z ???


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> M E Z ???




F O Z !!!


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2008)

@Freddi, Ingo, Pierre, Manfred, Manni, Solanum, Bitch, ....

wünsche Allen eine erfolgreiche und sturzfreie Teilnahme am Schinderhannes am Sonntag  

@Stefan, was macht der Rahmen? Kannst Du evtl. doch starten?


Wir reisen wohl doch erst Sonntag an ....


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2008)

Danke, Dir auch!

Sach' mal wer sitzt eigentlich vorne auf dem Gerät da??? 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich Iris nach vorne setzen, wegen der Aerodynamik und so


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Danke, Dir auch!
> 
> Sach' mal wer sitzt eigentlich vorne auf dem Gerät da???
> 
> An Deiner Stelle würde ich Iris nach vorne setzen, wegen der Aerodynamik und so



 





Nee lass ma' dann hab' ich bestimmt immer die Haare im Gesicht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nee lass ma' dann hab' ich bestimmt immer die Haare im Gesicht.



Nicht dass wieder jemand den Weg kreuzt ..... Becci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (16. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute
Wünsche euch auch allen eine recht Erfolgreiche Teilnahme am Schinderhannes.Hoffe für uns alle aber das es mit dem Wetter nicht so schlimm wird wie es vorhergesagt ist.Habe in Sundern schon genug Schlamm gesehen 
Bis Sonntag dann in alter Frische 
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute

Viel Glück beim Schinderhannes. Na da spielt der Wettergott wohl nicht ganz mit. Aber so eine Schlammschlacht wie in Sundern wird das dann wohl ja nicht Friedhelm. Ansonsten weißt du ja was zu tun ist  

@ Micha

Werde den Rahmen erst Montag eingebaut bekommen. Ist allerdings erst die Ersatzschwinge für die nächsten drei bis vier Wochen - bis die neue original in meiner Farbe kommt.

Viel Glück und seht zu, dass ihr wieder auf`s Treppchen kommt  

Grüße von Stefan


----------



## Freddy41 (18. Mai 2008)

@ Ingo
Schade das du nicht beim Schinderhannes dabei warst,hast echt was verpasst.

@ Iris
Nochmals Glückwunsch zu deinem zweiten Platz 
Hoffe ich habe dich nicht zu sehr bei der Auffahrt behindert und dir den ersten Platz versaut 

@ Micha
Beim nächsten Rennen läuft es bestimmt wieder besser für dich,wenn nicht dann aber spätestens beim 24 Stundenrennen ,denn dann bin ich ja bei dir 

@ Stefan 
Beim nächsten Rennen mußt du aber wieder dabei sein,brauche dringend unterstützung bei den Ekligen Anstiegen 

Gruß an alle Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

@all

Einen Mini-Kurzbericht gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4769537&postcount=73

Ansonsten war es eigentlich ein Super-Ergebnis (klar besser get immer  ).

Platz 2 für Iris und Platz 6 für mich ...... gegen die ganzen Jungspunde in meiner Wertung   

Professionelle Rennvorbereitung; Das Frühstück:





Material-Check:





Das Umkleiden vor Ort:





Nachsorge mit Bolognaise Soße (Nudeln waren aus ...  ):





Warten auf die Siegerehrung:





Obligatorische Siegerehrung:





Ehrfürchtige Zuschauer ;-):











Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie etwas deplaziert der BM von Emmelshausen:


----------



## ultra2 (19. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Irgendwie etwas deplaziert der BM von Emmelshausen:



Peinlicher als unser OB kann er ja nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. Mai 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Peinlicher als unser OB kann er ja nicht sein.





wat habt ihr gegen de BM?? ich fand den nett!....

Solanum


----------



## ultra2 (19. Mai 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> wat habt ihr gegen de BM?? ich fand den nett!....
> 
> Solanum



Nix


----------



## Solanum (20. Mai 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Iris
> Nochmals Glückwunsch zu deinem zweiten Platz
> Hoffe ich habe dich nicht zu sehr bei der Auffahrt behindert und dir den ersten Platz versaut



  nene!! das war ich schon ganz alleine ...

S lanum


----------



## RennKröte (20. Mai 2008)

*Glückwunsch Solanum, fein gemacht 
*
Alles Liebe  
Krötchen


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> *Glückwunsch Solanum, fein gemacht
> *
> Alles Liebe
> Krötchen



Danke ...

bis die Tage,

S lanum


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Iris

Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz 

Bin jetzt auch mal wieder online. Mein Bike ist soweit erstmal wieder fahrbereit. Nur habe ich jetzt keine Kondition mehr.........aber egal.....Spaß steht bei mir im Vordergrund  

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Solanum (21. Mai 2008)

Aushilfsfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Iris
> 
> Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,
Danke !
keine Sorge! ganz so schnell geht das mit der Kondition nicht den Bach runter!!!! und wenn se nachgelassen hat kommt sie um so schneller wieder!! ganz sicher! !

wir sehn uns! 

Solanum


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (21. Mai 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> Danke !
> keine Sorge! ganz so schnell geht das mit der Kondition nicht den Bach runter!!!! und wenn se nachgelassen hat kommt sie um so schneller wieder!! ganz sicher! !
> 
> ...




Danke für deine Motivation  

CU


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

Ein ganz normaler (Renn-) Tag.


Vorab erstmal herzlichen Dank an Solanum für's Bilder machen  

Hier vor dem Start bei biketags





Startgekuschel ....... ähhhh -aufstellung





Schöner Rücken ....





Ingo noch gut drauf





Wird aber nachdenklicher ....





Daumendrücken für Papa





Langsam wird's ernst .... letzte Absprachen 





Start





Marcel Wüst am Hinterrad





Irgendwo unterwegs





Marcel





Ingo






Zieleinlauf nach 3 Runden





Fachsimpeln nach dem Rennen





Siegerehrung


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

Kann heute Abend jemand das RTL Regionalprogramm um 18:00 Uhr aufzeichnen (nur über Kabel). Da gibt's eine Berichterstattung über X-Hardt?

Ingo, 8. Gesamtrang in der Cupwertung, Micha 7.   
Solanum erste, wobei das schon fast obligatorisch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Mai 2008)

Hey Micha, Glückwunsch zium Sieg der Senioren  und nett von dir dass du Marcel Windschatten gegeben hast  

Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Mai 2008)

Oh Gott! Nimm' mein Bild da raus! Meine Freundin hat mir nach dem Rennen "Wettkampfverbot auf Lebenszeit" erteilt - jetzt weiß ich auch, warum!  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Und gratuliere dir natürlich auch ganz doll.


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2008)

He Stefan, ich find's cool, dass du gegen die ganzen hochgerüsteten Racer mit ner Tourenschaukel angetreten bist!


----------



## Solanum (26. Mai 2008)

@ Stefan: als ich am Samstag bei euch am Stand war wollte ich eigentlich nach dem Bike&Chill We fragen.... als ich da war hab ichs vergessen ...
wie siehts da mit Plätzen aus? reitzt mich irgendwie 

Grüße


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Oh Gott! Nimm' mein Bild da raus! Meine Freundin hat mir nach dem Rennen "Wettkampfverbot auf Lebenszeit" erteilt - jetzt weiß ich auch, warum!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan
> ...



  

Danke allen!

Aber Stefan, Dein 8. Platz ist doch super  

Da haben die SITs doch ganz schön gepunktet mit einem 1. (Nina) und einem 8. Platz.

Euer Chill & Gourmet Event reizt mich auch. Werde mal Termine checken  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> He Stefan, ich find's cool, dass du gegen die ganzen hochgerüsteten Racer mit ner Tourenschaukel angetreten bist!


Ich wollte die Liteville-Wertung gewinnen. Gelungen!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke allen!
> 
> Aber Stefan, Dein 8. Platz ist doch super
> 
> ...


Ja, war ok.  
Aber du hast Daniela vergessen! Ebenfalls 1. Platz Damen/Lizenz und seit Anfang 2008 Fahrtechnikinstruktorin und Touren-Guidine bei uns. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.  
FYI: bei Bike&Chill sind nur noch zwei Lagerplätze frei, zwei Einzelzimmer und ein Doppelzimmer.
Hey, X-Hardt, war gerade in RTL. Cool!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ja, war ok.
> Aber du hast Daniela vergessen! Ebenfalls 1. Platz Damen/Lizenz und seit Anfang 2008 Fahrtechnikinstruktorin und Touren-Guidine bei uns. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber.
> FYI: bei Bike&Chill sind nur noch zwei Lagerplätze frei, zwei Einzelzimmer und ein Doppelzimmer.
> Hey, X-Hardt, war gerade in RTL. Cool!
> ...



Gibt's davon wohl einen Videolink?
Hab' kein Kabelfernsehen.


Glückwunsch natürlich auch an Daniela


----------



## Solanum (27. Mai 2008)

och! das mit Daniela wuste ich garnicht!! ja dann war das ja ein voller Erfolg gratulation 

was ham die denn so gesagt in dem Bericht?

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (27. Mai 2008)

Nein derzeit kein Videolink,  also nur privat anfragen ob es jemand aufgenommen hat, und Weitergabe ist auch fraglich.

Aber morgen ab abend soll in www.rheinberg.tv ein Bericht erscheinen, ein Kameramann war auch vor Ort.

VG Frank


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Mai 2008)

Ich hab's auf Video. Wohne in der Nähe vom Forsthaus Bensberg, du kannst es dir ja beim nächsten KFL-Ride (frühestens 4. Juni) abholen.
War aber nicht viel. 3 bis 4 Minuten vielleicht. Relativ viel Marcel Wüst, aber trotzdem ganz nett.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## joscho (28. Mai 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Nein derzeit kein Videolink...,



Äh, ich weiß ja nicht was ihr unter "Videolink" versteht, aber der Beitrag ist unter http://www.x-hardt.de/ zu sehen


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2008)

Ich bin im RTL    




Skandal eigentlich ....  


Bei 1:11 Min. (Start SII).



Danke Joscho


----------



## Solanum (28. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bin im RTL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool!!! hab Dich gefunden.... warst halt zu schnell um Dich länger zu zeigen


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Mai 2008)

> AW: Fahrtechniktouren und Mehr ... in *GM*, GL, K, SU, AK, ..



Gibt es hier Fahrer aus *Gummersbach*?
Abgesehen vom Downhill würde mich auch die ein oder andere Tour interessieren .
Kenne in der Gegend einige Strecken die auch mit einem MTB zu bewältigen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Fahrer aus *Gummersbach*?
> Abgesehen vom Downhill würde mich auch die ein oder andere Tour interessieren .
> Kenne in der Gegend einige Strecken die auch mit einem MTB zu bewältigen sind.



Natüllich  

Kennsu nisch die legendären Nagel-Treffs?  

Oder die bikeattack Oberberg aus Hülsenbusch  

Oder die Steinbruchdownhill-Treffs in Dieringhausen und Weiershagen?


Schön, dass Du streckenkundig bist. Möchtest Du vielleicht mal eine Tour im LMB anbieten?

Gruß & bis bald.

Micha


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Mai 2008)

> Kennsu nisch die legendären Nagel-Treffs?



Nein, nie was von gehört.



> Oder die bikeattack Oberberg aus Hülsenbusch



Nein  .



> Oder die Steinbruchdownhill-Treffs in Dieringhausen und Weiershagen?



Ich kenne einige Downhiller, aber wir (unsere Gruppe) sind in Weihershagen noch nie jemanden begegnet.

Ich kenne Strecken in:
Wiehl, Rebbelroth, Bergneustadt, Weihershagen, und ehemalige Strecken in Oberwiehl und Freckhausen.



> Möchtest Du vielleicht mal eine Tour im LMB anbieten?



LMB?

Zu mir:
Ich bin im 20.Lebensjahr und fahre ein halbwegs tourentaugliches Torque.
Wenn ich mal irgendwo mitfahren könnte, wäre das nicht schlecht  .


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> LMB?




http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php

Was soll das Grinsen hinter der Bikeattack?  

Fahr mal da mit! Das kommt bestimmt auch Deinen DH-Ambithionen entgegen.

http://bikeattackoberberg.de/treffen/

Der Treff beim Radsport Nagel war immer Sonntags um 11:00 Uhr in Vollmerhausen. Kannst ja mal vorbei schauen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Mai 2008)

> Was soll das Grinsen hinter der Bikeattack?



Nur so  .

Bikeattack Oberberg trifft sich wohl beim Wellcome.



> Der Treff beim Radsport Nagel *war* immer Sonntags um 11:00 Uhr in Vollmerhausen. Kannst ja mal vorbei schauen.



War oder ist?


----------



## Delgado (28. Mai 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> War oder ist?




Weiß ich nicht genau. War länger nicht mehr da.
Kannst mir aber gerne mal Bescheid geben.

Hab' am So. schon was anderes vor ...

Gruß

Micha


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Mai 2008)

Wenn dann gebe ich dir bescheid.
Bin jetzt erstmal biken .


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

Speichenlänge?


Kann mal eben jemand die benötigte Speichenlänge für:

DT Swiss 240s -----> auf DT Swiss XR 4.1d (hinten/antriebsseitig) errechnen?

Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## Schnegge (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Michael,

auf der DT Swiss homepage gibts (bzw. gab's auf jeden Fall mal) ein Berechnungstool...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

Danke!

Hab's gefunden  ----> 260 mm.


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

Ähhhhhhhhhhm ...... jetzt ja ....  

Marcel Wüst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Mai 2008)

Lustig, wenn man auf "und ich" klickt, da fällt mir auf dass Du und Iris am gleichen Tag geboren wurden...WAS für ein Zufall


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

@Solanum,

da Dein Postfach voll ist ....  hier der Rest:

1. Platz MTB-Biathlon (MTB/Kleinkaliber) Altenkirchen


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Lustig, wenn man auf "und ich" klickt, da fällt mir auf dass Du und Iris am gleichen Tag geboren wurden...WAS für ein Zufall





Ja,  

wir sind ja auch Zwillinge. Eineiig, wobei ich deutlich besser aussehe ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> wobei ich deutlich besser aussehe ...



no comment


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Lustig, wenn man auf "und ich" klickt, da fällt mir auf dass Du und Iris am gleichen Tag geboren wurden...WAS für ein Zufall



Tja, so schnell kann's gehen. Die Mär von den Zwillingen ist somit Geschichte  

Danke bikekiller


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tja, so schnell kann's gehen. Die Mär von den Zwillingen ist somit Geschichte
> 
> Danke bikekiller



Uiiih!!! Was für eine Frischzellenkur!


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

@Manni,

wir waren gestern mal auf der EM-Strecke.

Was habt Ihr denn mit der AG dort gemacht? Moto Cross  

Wir konnten wunderbar Euren Spuren folgen  


Zur Strecke: Bonne ist ein Schinder, Mörder, Knochenbrecher, .........


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni,
> 
> wir waren gestern mal auf der EM-Strecke.
> 
> ...




Die Betzdorfer waren da  So haben wir eine Ausrede (wir waren's nicht!)  

Dafür haben wir nur für Euch ein paar rot-weisse Bändels aufgehängt...nicht dass Eure Spuren ins Nirwana führen 

cu
Manni


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Die Betzdorfer waren da  So haben wir eine Ausrede (wir waren's nicht!)
> 
> Dafür haben wir nur für Euch ein paar rot-weisse Bändels aufgehängt...nicht dass Eure Spuren ins Nirwana führen
> 
> ...



Danke  

Wir hatten nur mit dem Schluss Probleme.

Kommt man da am Schotterplatz vor dem Vereinsheim raus (wo gemäht ist) und fährt auf dem Schotterweg um den Pump Track von hinten jede Runde über den Rasen hinter dem Vereinsheim?



PS: Und wieso bist Du im Forum? Bürojob?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Wir hatten nur mit dem Schluss Probleme.
> 
> ...



Frage 1: ja genau 

Frage 2: ja. noch 3 Monde  . und selbst?


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Frage 1: ja genau
> 
> Frage 2: ja. noch 3 Monde  . und selbst?



Bürojob ......... lasse aber meine Sekretärin schreiben, damit ich die Hände frei habe


----------



## Solanum (30. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> wir waren gestern mal auf der EM-Strecke.





und wie ist die so??


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> und wie ist die so??





Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni,
> 
> wir waren gestern mal auf der EM-Strecke.
> 
> ...


----------



## Specialisiert (30. Mai 2008)

bin nur mal gespannt wer alles ins Wildgehege fliegt  

sonst find ich die Strecke zwar konditionell :kotz: 

aber schön zu fahren   

Ist halt was für Masochisten 

Gruss @alle


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> bin nur mal gespannt wer alles ins Wildgehege fliegt
> 
> sonst find ich die Strecke zwar konditionell :kotz:
> 
> ...



Habe gerade gelesen, dass Hobby-Damen den Wildgehege-DH (und demnach auch die steile Heike) nicht fahren  

Gemein sowas; Wo es doch immer heißt, dass Frauen viel ausdauernder und zäher sind .......  

Gruß

Micha


...... der gleich Ausgleichtraining machen geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (30. Mai 2008)

Dann landen wohl nur Männer bei den Rehen  

Schlimm find ich nur das in Zukunft alle Heikes bei mir erstmal negativ behaftet sind


----------



## Solanum (30. Mai 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Dann landen wohl nur Männer bei den Rehen
> 
> Schlimm find ich nur das in Zukunft alle Heikes bei mir erstmal negativ behaftet sind



      ​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Mai 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Schlimm find ich nur das in Zukunft alle Heikes bei mir erstmal negativ behaftet sind


 

Sieh es als positive Motivation: Heike H. hat es doch auch geschafft...


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sieh es als positive Motivation: Heike H. hat es doch auch geschafft...




Heißt die jetzt nicht Heike F.?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Heißt die jetzt nicht Heike F.?



http://blogs.mtb-news.de/heike-hundertmark

Dann ist das da nicht aktuell


----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> http://blogs.mtb-news.de/heike-hundertmark
> 
> Dann ist das da nicht aktuell




Achtung Brüller!

Heißt die nicht seit 2002 Fuffzigeuro?






...... ok


----------



## Specialisiert (30. Mai 2008)

Nach der gestrigen Heike Erst- und Zweitbesteigung passts scho.  


Noch irgend jemand Interesse an " HEIKE SUCKS " Stickern ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Achtung Brüller!
> 
> Heißt die nicht seit 2002 Fuffzigeuro?
> 
> ...



 OK, nicht gecheckt. 1:0 für den Löw'


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bin im RTL



Aber nicht im rheinberg.tv  Zumindest habe ich Dich nicht gesehen - und mich hat dankenswerterweise der Schildbürger abgeschirmt 

http://www.rheinberg.tv/cms/front_content.php?idart=101


----------



## Schildbürger (31. Mai 2008)

So sehe ich mich auch mal von hinten.  
Hat jemand das Video von RTL? Bitte PM oder Mail, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2008)

Soooooooooo,

war ja ganz nett auf der Europameisterschaft gestern (Bericht und Bilder folgen).

Aber Ingo guck ma!
Ich glaub Du bist im falschen Rennen gefahren  

*Kids-Race 1*

Rang
   Name
   Verein / Team
 Zeit

  1. 
   Schock Maximilian 

   0:08:21

  2. 
   Ermert Elias Justus 
   Ski & Freizeit - Betzdorf / Die Alm / Grünwerk
   0:08:32

  3. 
   Schmitz Daniel 
   Eltern 
   0:08:38

  4. 
   In het Panhuis Felix 

   0:09:04

  5. 
   Viehoff Anna 
   SG Sieg/SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul 
   0:09:05

*6. 
   Friese Ingo 

   0:09:10* 
  7. 
   Geldsetzer Leon 
   SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul / Grundschule Hamm
   0:09:15

  8. 
   Mulitze John 
   SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul / Grundschule Hamm
   0:09:25

  9. 
   Eitelberg Lukas 

   0:10:09

 10. 
   Drecker Marie 

   0:10:12

 11. 
   Bunge Sebastian 
   Grundschule Hamm 
   0:10:17


Spaß bei Seite, Du bist 14. im S I-Rennen und mittlerweile 6. in der Cup-Gesamtwertung!   Gratulation!


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2008)

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Solanum, die erst gar nicht starten wollte, dann aber sehr souverän allen Damen davonzog und den Titel 

*Damen Fun MTB Europameisterin *einfuhr   

Hier in voller Montur; Europameister/in-Trikot und Goldmedaille  





Beim Fototermin war ich etwas spät dran, so dass die Vize-Meisterin Nina vom Sports In Team und die Drittplatzierte schon gegagen waren  

Für mich lief's auch ganz gut.
Nach 1:05 h auf sehr schwerem Terrain durfte ich als Erster die Ziellinie überqueren  

Hier beim Überstreifen des Europameister-Trikots:





Dabei gabs helfende Hände:





Küsschen von Hannes Berg; Quatsch, er verleiht nur gerade die Goldmedaille ...





Jubeln für die Presse. Der Mod rechts singt grad die Nationalhymne:





Gruß

Micha



PS: Danke an Michael Bonnekessel für die tolle Arbeit und die Erfindung der Tune FRM-/Berg German A-Cups, an Gertrud von biketags für das Einkleiden, Solanum für die Motivation un alles Andere, Danke an's KFL-Team insbesondere Guido und Jörg für das Verpassen des letzten Schliffs auf den Schnellness-Runden, .... und allen Zuschauern für's Anfeuern auf den Rennstrecken


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2008)

*Gratulation Euch Beiden* 

















Werd mir diesen Beitrag mal als Vorlage für euch speichern ​


----------



## Specialisiert (2. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen.

Erstmal noch mal Glückwunsch zu eurer Leistung .
Super gefahren alle beide.

Bei Bonne muß ich mich auch mal bedanken. 
Klasse was der leistet .
Super Cup ! 
Gut organisiert ! 

Und dann fährt er auch noch mit! 

Hut ab vor der leistung .

Danke! 

gruß @ all die heut nich so viel schwitzen wie ich! 

Ihr Schweine !    ;-))


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Solanum, die erst gar nicht starten wollte, dann aber sehr souverän allen Damen davonzog und den Titel
> 
> Für mich lief's auch ganz gut.
> Nach 1:05 h auf sehr schwerem Terrain durfte ich als Erster die Ziellinie überqueren
> ...



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und Respekt zu den erbrachten Leistungen.


----------



## RennKröte (2. Juni 2008)

*Ooooooooooooooooooh meine kleine Solanum....was bin ich stolz auf Dich!!!* 

* Und das Beste ist, ich kann jetzt voll mit meiner Freundin angeben, lololololaaalaaaaaaaalooooooooooolalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!* 

Ist ja klar das Du in Wipp mit mir nur noch Runden im Meistertrikot drehen wirst woll    Wenn man selbst nix bringt, dann nimmt man nämlich die Könner mit nach Hause....      Mach ich ja auch schon mit meinem kleinen Franzmann so... 

*Auch für Dich Glückwunsch Micha, bist echt gut drauf die Saison...top...*  !!!! 

Ich konnte Samstag dann doch nicht anders, ich hab unsere Kleine einfach viel zu lieb....


----------



## Solanum (3. Juni 2008)

Och herjeh! was geht denn hier ab ...

danke euch 

wir sehn uns 
Solanum


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2008)

Ja, Danke!  



... alles so schön bunt hier ....


----------



## RennKröte (4. Juni 2008)

*....Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt....*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2008)

Leider hat der Berg German A-Cup scheinbar einen total unfähigen Haus und Hoflieferanten für den Bilderservice  

Bis heute gibt's keine vernünftigen Bilder von Betzdorf, Berg. Gladbach und Pracht ....

Hätte gerne mal'n paar Action-Bilder statt immer das dämliche Rumgestehe auf den Treppchen.

Danke trotzdem Stefan SIT für dieses Bild:





Vielleicht kommt ja demnächst mal jemand mit der gute Fotos vom Rennen macht (Hallo Gertrud )





Gruß

Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juni 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> *....Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt....*.



Warum so eine bescheidene Farbe?


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Warum so eine bescheidene Farbe?



*Rot war schon aufgebraucht! Gibt's aber jetzt wieder neu!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> *Rot war schon aufgebraucht! Gibt's aber jetzt wieder neu!*



Dass Du es unter *"Gold" * machst...


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2008)

BTW:

Hier gibt es einen TV Bericht zur EM in Pracht (im zweiten Teil des Programms vom 03.06.2008).


http://www.waeller-brisant.de/


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW:
> 
> Hier gibt es einen TV Bericht zur EM in Pracht (im zweiten Teil des Programms vom 03.06.2008).
> 
> ...



SUUUUPER!  Firma geht gucken nicht wegen falscher (Sch...) Konfig, zu hause hat mir das Gewitter den Router gehimmelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (4. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Warum so eine bescheidene Farbe?



Weil die Farbe so schön zu den Daumen Smilies passt und ja vorher schon gelobt wurde in knallrot und orange-gold, was der Medaillenfarbe schon sehr nahe gekommen ist.... 

So und jetzt ist mit den Lobeshymnen von meiner Seite erstmal genug, jetzt warte ich erstmal auf neue Erfolge von meiner kleinen Bikegöttin und Anhang, nicht dass sie sich noch ausruhen.....  

P.S.: Ich kenn da auch jemanden der nette Action Fotos macht... Da war doch wer in Sundern.....


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

Wer rastet der rostet   

Da sich erfreulicherweise das halbe Lokalforum am WE beim 24h-Rennen am Herthasee tummelt, stelle ich mal eine Anfahrtbeschreibung für Interessierte und Zuschauer ein


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2008)

@Solanum

Hab Dir mal Deine Gegnerinnen bei der Deutschen Hochschulmeisterschaft am Samstag rausgesucht:

http://malkmus-timing.de/Rodheim/rod08_anm2.php


Viel Erfolg und ........ machse platt!


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wer rastet der rostet
> 
> Da sich erfreulicherweise das halbe Lokalforum am WE beim 24h-Rennen am Herthasee tummelt, stelle ich mal eine Anfahrtbeschreibung für Interessierte und Zuschauer ein



Hm, versteh ich nicht - wieso von Limburg zum Herthasee  Und warum als Grafik und nicht als nutzbarer Link 
Wenn Du auf google-maps rumspielst, dann ist ganz rechts über der Karte "URL zu dieser Seite". Damit kannst Du auf die Karte - so wie Du sie gerade vor Dir hast - verlinken.

Beispiel:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...50.410706,7.934875&spn=0.206977,0.386581&z=11

Und warum lese und schreibe ich das, wo ich doch gar nicht da hin fahre dieses Jahr


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2008)

@jörg

zu 1. Hatte das .jpg gerade so parat, da so vom Veranstalter kommend.

zu 2. komm doch!   

Meines Wissens nach sind 2,2 Teams, 2 Einzelstarter und jede Menge Betreuer aus unserem Dunstkreis am Start


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @jörg
> 
> zu 2. komm doch!



Ach nö, doch nicht bei dem Wetter 
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen und dass es keine Schlammschlacht wird. Vermutlich sind die Plastikfahrer morgen klar im Vorteil - die ziehen die Blitze nicht so an 

Habt Spaß und kommt gesund zurück 
joerg


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach nö, doch nicht bei dem Wetter
> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen und dass es keine Schlammschlacht wird. Vermutlich sind die Plastikfahrer morgen klar im Vorteil - die ziehen die Blitze nicht so an
> 
> Habt Spaß und kommt gesund zurück
> joerg



Schlammschlacht hatten wir   

Aber Spaß auch, als so gegen 8:00 Uhr am Sonntag morgen die Strecke wieder sicher befahrbar wurde. Bis dahin war Downhill-Flipper angesagt  

Kleiner Bericht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4834319&postcount=727


@Ralf, Pepin und alle, die Fotos gemacht haben. Könnt Ihr mir Fotos von mir zukommen lassen? Danke schomma


----------



## RennKröte (9. Juni 2008)

Wat is mit Solanum??????????????? 

Wie war die Hochschulmeisterschaft?????????????? 

LG Kröte


----------



## Delgado (9. Juni 2008)

http://blog.biketags.de/race-team/iris-lambeck/


----------



## Ommer (9. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Zitat Malkmus Timing http://malkmus-timing.de/Rodheim/dhm08_w.php :
> 
> *1. und Deutsche Hochschulmeisterin Mountainbike Cross-Country 2008
> 
> ...



Super! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (9. Juni 2008)

Ommer schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



Danke


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo Stefan
Wie sieht es eigentlich bei dir aus 
Alles wieder in Ordnung mit dem Rad.
Wann fährst du dein nächstes Rennen?????
Müssen mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour planen.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Kleiner Nachtrag vom 24h-Rennen am Herthasee am 07./08. Juni 2008


Am Anfang war's noch schön trocken und warm:





Samstag Abend fing es aber so heftig an zu regnen, dass die Strecke mit den Racing Ralphs unfahrbar wurde.
Mehrfach mussten die Bikes vom Schlamm befreit werden um schaltfähig zu bleiben ...









Die Versorgung mit Kohlenhydraten war top  ... und geschmeckt hat es auch:





Am Ende ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Tombola, Siegerehrung, ...... ich hab übrigens die Lose, die mehrfach aufgerufen wurden (166 - 169) später in meiner Garage gefunden  

Warten auf die Siegerehrung:





Und die Siegerehrung:










Ich hoffe, der Veranstalter bekommt bald mal Fotos von den Fahrern auf der Strecke online ......  

Danke nochmal an meine super Betreuung Solanum für's Essen/Trinken angeben (mir ist jetzt noch schlecht vom ganzen Durcheinander aber ich wollte es ja so ...), Reinigen und Umbauen des Bikes, Anfeuern und überhaupt und sowieso ...

Und an die Biker/innen die mich immer kurzweilig begleitet haben (Lars, sag keinem wie ich meine Kassette unterwegs reinige ...! )
Tja und Renate @harnas, dieses Jahr war ich auf der Hut vor Dir und konnte Dich im Downhill in Schach halten 



Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Hab' den tollen Helm den ich gewonnen habe mal im Bikemarkt inseriert.

Preis verhandelbar ......  


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/116775

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir nochmal Glückwunsch zum Zweiten  Und die Kette hat doch jeder mit einem Schlauch abgespritzt


----------



## Pepin (10. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Danke!

Gebe ich gerne zurück  

Ich denke mit Schaudern an die Schlammrutsche in den frühen Morgenstunden zurück  Dabei war fast null Sicht durch den dichten Nebel  Unfassbar, dass wir das so durchgezogen haben


----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Auch von mir nochmal Glückwunsch zum Zweiten  Und die Kette hat doch jeder mit einem Schlauch abgespritzt



Danke!

Guck ma' :


----------



## Delgado (11. Juni 2008)

Neue Schandtaten kündigen sich an:

Burscheid Termin am 28. Juni


Habe schonmal die üblichen Verdächtigen eingetragen 




Hier was für Bike-Masochisten 3 Tage auf dem Rothaarsteig vom 20.6. - 22.06.2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Neue Schandtaten kündigen sich an:
> 
> Burscheid Termin am 28. Juni






Der Link funzt bei mir nicht 

Jetzt doch!


----------



## Freddy41 (14. Juni 2008)

@ Stefan,Ingo,Iris,Micha
Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Marathon am 21.09.08 in Boppard aus.
Es ist der Gallahan Marathon. 
Habe mich auf jedenfall schon mal eingetragen.
werden 61km bei 1620Hm werden.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (16. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Stefan,Ingo,Iris,Micha
> Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Marathon am 21.09.08 in Boppard aus.
> Es ist der Gallahan Marathon.
> Habe mich auf jedenfall schon mal eingetragen.
> ...




Samstag zuvor ist Action Sport CC.

Mal sehen, wie's mir danach geht   

Teilnahme ist Pflicht, da meine WP-Leader/in Veranstalter ist ...


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

Guckt mal:

http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1212172839505.shtml

Bin mal gespannt was da am Ende rauskommt ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Guckt mal:
> 
> http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1212172839505.shtml
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was da am Ende rauskommt ...




http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/artikel/1212172846824.shtml

Nach dieser vernichtenden Kritik

P.S. wer hat die Smilies neu angestrichen


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> http://www.rhein-sieg-anzeiger.ksta.de/html/artikel/1212172846824.shtml
> 
> Nach dieser vernichtenden Kritik
> 
> P.S. wer hat die Smilies neu angestrichen



Ist doch "nur" der BUND


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ist doch "nur" der BUND



Aber immer das Geeier vom Waldbröler Stadtrat...:kotz:

Wenn ich da noch an die Streckensperrung "Schladernring" zurück denke...

Wenn deren "Parlament" Zuschauerränge hätte, könnten die glatt Eintritt nehmen, besser als Ohnsorg und Komödienstadl zusammen


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2008)

@Manni,

aber sieh mal der letzte Satz:

_Auch die übrigen Fraktionen im Stadtrat zeigten sich der Mountainbike-Park-Idee mit Downhillstrecke oder Slope-Style-Parcours gegenüber aufgeschlossen und *stimmten dem Antrag einstimmig *zu. _



BTW Smileys: Sind die RR-Schwuchtel-Smileys aus dem Nachbarforum :kotz:


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni,
> 
> aber sieh mal der letzte Satz:
> 
> ...



Na, ein Antrag ist ja noch nichts Konkretes. Warte mal, ob das so noch Bestand hat, wenn ein konkreter möglicher Betreiber sein Konzept vorlegt...
Bäume fällen??? Baggern??? Parkplatz???

Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die armen Gelbbauchunken, wegen denen wir im Steinbruch nicht mehr klettern durften...wo die doch unten im Wasser und wir oben in der Wand waren


----------



## Freddy41 (23. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> @ Stefan,Ingo,Iris,Micha
> Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Marathon am 21.09.08 in Boppard aus.
> Es ist der Gallahan Marathon.
> Habe mich auf jedenfall schon mal eingetragen.
> ...



Was ist los Ingo,Stefan und Iris
Ich brauche eure Unterstützung beim Rennen
Micha darf nur mitfahren wenn er Rücksicht auf mich nimmt
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (24. Juni 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Was ist los Ingo,Stefan und Iris
> Ich brauche eure Unterstützung beim Rennen
> Micha darf nur mitfahren wenn er Rücksicht auf mich nimmt
> Gruß Friedhelm




Hallo Friedhelm, am Samstag zuvor ist Action Sports Race in Werdohl.
Mir bleibt also gar nichts anderes übrig als Rücksicht zu nehmen ... 

Ich entscheide mich aber erst kurzfristig.

Gruß & bis Samstag

Micha


----------



## Solanum (24. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Friedhelm, am Samstag zuvor ist Action Sports Race in Werdohl.
> Mir bleibt also gar nichts anderes übrig als Rücksicht zu nehmen ...
> 
> Ich entscheide mich aber erst kurzfristig.
> ...




da bin ich wohl auch..... bin aber noch nicht gemeldet.... Micha: tu ma Link!... 
...mit dem Marathon sehn wa dann....

Bis Samstag


----------



## Delgado (24. Juni 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> da bin ich wohl auch..... bin aber noch nicht gemeldet.... Micha: tu ma Link!...
> ...mit dem Marathon sehn wa dann....
> 
> Bis Samstag




http://www.actionsports-cc-race.de/


----------



## Solanum (24. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports-cc-race.de/



gemeldet und bezahlt!


----------



## Delgado (24. Juni 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> gemeldet und bezahlt!



 Noch bist Du Erste


----------



## Solanum (24. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Noch bist Du Erste


noch keine gemeldet odda wat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Juni 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> noch keine gemeldet odda wat?



Nisch in Deiner Klasse


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

Kleines privates MTB-Rennen mit Fahrtechnik-Challenge:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385


----------



## wozibo (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kleines privates MTB-Rennen mit Fahrtechnik-Challenge:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385


Die Tourbeschreibung fand ich ja schon sehr interessant, außer daß das, was Du 'schnell' nennst für mich vermutlich 'unmöglich' bedeutet...

Und jetzt 'privates Rennen' - dient das nur der Abschreckung unfitter Gelegenheitsbiker oder meinst Du das ernst  

Wolfgang


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

wozibo schrieb:


> Die Tourbeschreibung fand ich ja schon sehr interessant, außer daß das, was Du 'schnell' nennst für mich vermutlich 'unmöglich' bedeutet...
> 
> Und jetzt 'privates Rennen' - dient das nur der Abschreckung unfitter Gelegenheitsbiker oder meinst Du das ernst
> 
> Wolfgang



Das dient zur Anziehung Deinereiner 

... und ein privates Rennen gibt es zwischen Iris und mir 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## fdheidkamp (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das dient zur Anziehung Deinereiner
> 
> ... und ein privates Rennen gibt es zwischen Iris und mir
> 
> ...



Sehr schön ist auch der Teil, wenn man an der Sengbachtalsperre gegen den Uhrzeiger fährt, dann  auf halber Strecke in Richtung Burg an der Wupper, kurze rast zum ansehen der Burg, dann durch die Verkaufsbuden runter an die Wupper 8 Kehren, dort ca 1 km nach links und dann super viele Trails wieder hoch und runter parallel zum Fluß, bis zur Sengbachtalsperre.

Viel Spaß kann nicht dabei sein mache mit anderen aus dem Verein St Anton -Riva

Frank Dörich


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Sehr schön ist auch der Teil, wenn man an der Sengbachtalsperre gegen den Uhrzeiger fährt, dann  auf halber Strecke in Richtung Burg an der Wupper, kurze rast zum ansehen der Burg, dann durch die Verkaufsbuden runter an die Wupper 8 Kehren, dort ca 1 km nach links und dann super viele Trails wieder hoch und runter parallel zum Fluß, bis zur Sengbachtalsperre.
> 
> Viel Spaß kann nicht dabei sein mache mit anderen aus dem Verein St Anton -Riva
> 
> Frank Dörich




Danke & viel Spaß!


----------



## Freddy41 (29. Juni 2008)

Hi Micha 
War ja mal wieder eine Super Tour mit einer sehr Homogenen Truppe.
Aber das mit dem versprochenen Grillfleisch was nicht vorhanden war hat mich doch fast aus der Bahn geworfen
Hätte die Tour fast nicht Überstanden
Aber die Retour kommt dann hier bei uns
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2008)

@Friedhelm, ja eine sehr homogene Gruppe 

Sogar der guide ist voll auf seine Kosten gekommen 

Das mit dem Grillen, Kaffee+Kuchen, usw. hat Solanum irgendwie falsch vestanden ...  


Holen wir aber nach.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (1. Juli 2008)

Neue Perspektive ---> Neue Ziele!

Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (1. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Neue Perspektive ---> Neue Ziele!
> 
> Kommt jemand mit?



im Jahre 2010: ja!


----------



## Specialisiert (1. Juli 2008)

Escht ?? Und du zahlst ??

Finde ich sehr nobel von dir.


----------



## Freddy41 (4. Juli 2008)

Also wenn Micha zahlt würde ich meine Frau überreden,dann fahren wir beide mit
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Also wenn Micha zahlt würde ich meine Frau überreden,dann fahren wir beide mit
> Gruß Friedhelm




OK. den Flug zahlt Ihr alle selber und das Equipment stelle ich.

Soll ja schöne einsame Landstriche direkt hinter Arenal geben:


----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2008)

Hilfe!

Kennt jemand links mit besserem Wetter?

Die 16 Tage Vorhersage sieht noch beschissener aus


----------



## Solanum (9. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> 
> Kennt jemand links mit besserem Wetter?
> 
> Die 16 Tage Vorhersage sieht noch beschissener aus



Ui!!!

ich pack ein paar Bücher ein.... dann muckel ich mich da ins Bett!....

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2008)

@all

Jemand Lust auf ein schnuckeliges Zeitcruisen heute Abend?

*Ingo!?*


----------



## pd1 (9. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Jemand Lust auf ein schnuckeliges Zeitcruisen heute Abend?
> 
> *Ingo!?*



Hallo Micha ,
habe leider kein RR zur zeit ......!!!!!
Werde mir aber mal eins zulegen .

Gruß Patrick

------------------------------------------------

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo Micha ,
> habe leider kein RR zur zeit ......!!!!!
> Werde mir aber mal eins zulegen .
> 
> ...



Hallo Patrick,

das ist super 

Iris sucht auch noch ....


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Micha 
Ich suche kein RR
Ich suche einfach nur den Sommer
Hoffe das ich ihn bis zum 26.07.08 gefunden habe
Bis dahin Friedhelm


----------



## Delgado (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo Friedhelm,

bin gestern ganz schön nass geworden beim Einzelzeitfahren am Köln Bonner Flughafen.

Aber was einen nicht umbringt ... Du kennst das ja.

Waren aber erstaunlich viele Biker unterwegs; Wir haben z. B. einen Großteil des Team III getroffen (ca. 40%) 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (10. Juli 2008)

Jep, 
nass wars. 

Am Schöllerhof ist mir auch ne recht grosse Truppe begegnet.
Wer und wieviel genau konnte ich vor lauter Schlamm in den Augen nicht sehen.

Wo ich noch überall Schlamm gefunden hab  will keiner wissen!!


----------



## fdheidkamp (10. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke & viel Spaß!



So wars in den Bergen, kann ich nur empfehlen:

http://picasaweb.google.de/KTT01.MTB/TransalpKTTMTB2008

und das gibts dazu zu lesen


http://www.german-a-cup.de/news/sommerloch-von-wegen

Bis Samstag in Saalhausen ( Fahre Marathon und Sohn ist erst 13 deswegen Samstag )

VG Frank


----------



## Solanum (10. Juli 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> So wars in den Bergen, kann ich nur empfehlen:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.de/KTT01.MTB/TransalpKTTMTB2008
> 
> ...



oh ja das sieh echt gut aus....

wir fahren übermorgen auch in die Schweiz! muss gleich noch packen... und vorallem Wäsche waschen


Solanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Juli 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> oh ja das sieh echt gut aus....
> 
> wir fahren übermorgen auch in die Schweiz! muss gleich noch packen... und vorallem Wäsche waschen
> 
> ...




Schweiz (Berner Seenland): wolkenlos und 27 Grad. Mache jetzt Füüräba


----------



## Solanum (10. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schweiz (Berner Seenland): wolkenlos und 27 Grad. Mache jetzt Füüräba



wat isn Füüräba ... aber viel Spaß dabei

...leider soll nächste Woche das Wetter überaus bescheiden werden


Grüße, Slanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2008)

Das übliche Schweizwetter halt, nichts wirklich Neues.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Juli 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> wat isn Füüräba ... aber viel Spaß dabei
> 
> ...leider soll nächste Woche das Wetter überaus bescheiden werden
> 
> ...


Habe gerade SF Meteo gesehen. Ab Montag soll es wieder trocken sein, Dienstag dann auch wieder über 20.
Füüräba (Bärnisch: Feierabend)
Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2008)

Im Moment ist's da ganz schön 


http://www.nscg.ch/htm/webcam.htm


----------



## Solanum (11. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Im Moment ist's da ganz schön
> 
> 
> http://www.nscg.ch/htm/webcam.htm


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2008)

*Mountainbikerennen in Wipperfürth am 3.8.2008*


----------



## RennKröte (11. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> *Mountainbikerennen in Wipperfürth am 3.8.2008*



Hab ich auch schon von gehört, aber nirgends hm Angaben finden können...weiß einer von Euch da was???

Ach und schönen Urlaub...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Im Moment ist's da ganz schön
> 
> 
> http://www.nscg.ch/htm/webcam.htm



Na das ist auch gut so da alle meine Züge ausfallen und ich noch einen Tag länger bleiben muss:kotz:


----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Na das ist auch gut so da alle meine Züge ausfallen und ich noch einen Tag länger bleiben muss:kotz:




Ich empfehle Feldschlösschen Bier


----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon von gehört, aber nirgends hm Angaben finden können...weiß einer von Euch da was???


Ja , ich : Ein Höhenprofil wird in den nächsten Tagen für Euch zu sehen      sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Feldschlösschen Bier


:kotz: Kopfschmerzmittel ist das :kotz:

Heute gibts die Abschiedsparty in der Aare Brauerei 

http://www.aarebier.ch/Braustube.37.0.html

Schliesslich schaue ich da aus dem Büro den ganzen Tag drauf


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2008)

Tour/Renntip

Die Westerwälder Radsportfreunde bieten am kommenden Samstag (u. a.) ein Jedermann-CC-Rennen, das alle Trailwünsche erfüllt 

Hier bringt einem eine gute Fahrtechnik echte Zeitvorteile.

Anmeldung für Neugierige hier:

http://www.malkmus-timing.de/Berg-German-A-Cup/

Oder vor Ort.

Gruß

Micha



PS: Ingo, Du bist auf Platz 6 in der Cup-Wertung


----------



## Specialisiert (10. August 2008)

PS: Ingo, Du bist auf Platz 6 in der Cup-Wertung [/QUOTE]





 Seit gestern erfreuliche Verbesserung ( trotz des Ohres )

PS: Mein Helm hat ne Delle!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. August 2008)

Auf unserem heimatlichen Spaziergang war uns gestern so, als wenn uns Iris und Micha auf dem Siegdamm bei Hennef entgegen gekommen wären?! Schönen Ausflug gehabt?


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Seit gestern erfreuliche Verbesserung ( trotz des Ohres )
> 
> PS: Mein Helm hat ne Delle!!




Der Besitzer des Ohres vom Speed Trail kann dieses bei der Startnummernausgabe abholen 

Mit viel Körpereinsatz cool bist Du nun auf Platz 3 der Gesamt-Cupwertung 


PS: Die Jacke brauch ich dringend wieder!


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Auf unserem heimatlichen Spaziergang war uns gestern so, als wenn uns Iris und Micha auf dem Siegdamm bei Hennef entgegen gekommen wären?! Schönen Ausflug gehabt?



Lockeres Ausfahren nach dem Samstag-Rennen. 
War aber mächtig Trubel da und besonders an der Talsperre angesagt 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (13. August 2008)

"Deutsche MTB Meisterschaft im Cross Country am 20.9. für Hobbyklassen"

Jemand Lust?

Iris, Ralf, Freddy, Sören, Patrick, Ingo, ....?

Freiwillige vor!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Specialisiert (13. August 2008)

ich ziehe das actionsports in werdohl vor . endlich was in heimatnähe ohne viel fahrerei . 
;-)


----------



## Freddy41 (13. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> "Deutsche MTB Meisterschaft im Cross Country am 20.9. für Hobbyklassen"
> 
> Jemand Lust?
> 
> ...



Das geht bei mir leider auch nicht,da ich am 21,09 beim Gallahan Rennen starte.
Kannst aber am Samstag gerne in Grevenbroich teilnehmen.
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Delgado (18. August 2008)

@Sören & andere TT-Anwärter,

Wiehl-Morsbacher Einzelzeitfahren (RR) am 14.9.2008 um 11:00 Uhr

- 54 km
- 518 HM
- Start und Ziel ist der Plus-Markt in Oberwiehl
- Startreihenfolge nach Auslosung am 14.9.
- Startabstand 2 Min.
- Achtung der Verkehrsregeln in Eigenverantwortung
- Windschattenfahren verboten
- Strecke: Oberwiehl, Dreisbach, Volkenrath, Sinspert, Obersteimel, Hespert, Wildbergerhütte, Crottorf, Morsbach, Hülstert, Denklingen, Brüchermühle, Oberwiehl.

Nach der gestrigen Befahrung mit Ingo @Specialisiert stehen 1:56 h als Richtzeit.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## helman (18. August 2008)

@Delgado - würde in Bad Salzdetfurth starten. Seid Ihr dort?
helman


----------



## Delgado (19. August 2008)

helman schrieb:


> @Delgado - würde in Bad Salzdetfurth starten. Seid Ihr dort?
> helman



Wir suchen noch einen Sponsor für Reise und Unterkunft.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## helman (19. August 2008)

Ich bin sponsored by MUM and DAD  - Werd das WE ( Freitag - Sonntag) bei meine Eltern 40 Km entfernt verbringen (jährlicher Pflichtbesuch).

helman


----------



## Delgado (19. August 2008)

Nachtrag zum Berg-German-A-Cup in Altenkirchen am 9.8.2008

Während die Männer (fast) alle unter Zeitdruck den Bach durchquerten, ...






... war Madame stets bemüht das Outfit sauber zu halten ;-)


----------



## Delgado (19. August 2008)

Bonne:





Postmann:





Inge:





Marcel:





Mäxchen:





1. Runde Bachdurchfahrt:


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> ... war Madame stets bemüht das Outfit sauber zu halten ;-)



Zugegeben wirken die Bilder der "Durchfahrenden" dynamischer. Aber auch sympatischer? 

Kommt diese offensichtliche Angst vor Schmutz vom Rennradfahren?

Auf jeden Fall schönes Bildmaterial.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (19. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zugegeben wirken die Bilder der "Durchfahrenden" dynamischer. Aber auch sympatischer?
> 
> Kommt diese offensichtliche Angst vor Schmutz vom Rennradfahren?
> 
> ...





hehe!!! ich kanns mir eben leisten die Anderen mussten, ich durfte.... ist doch was feines!!


----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> hehe!!! ich kanns mir eben leisten die Anderen mussten, ich durfte.... ist doch was feines!!



Wenn ich die Teilnehmerinnenzahl so ansehe, hättest du die ganze Strecke gehen können. Und trotzdem keine Chance auf den zweiten Platz gehabt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zugegeben wirken die Bilder der "Durchfahrenden" dynamischer. Aber auch sympatischer?
> 
> Kommt diese offensichtliche Angst vor Schmutz vom Rennradfahren?
> 
> ...




Wie süüüüüßßßß! Das hat aber viel zeit gekostet!



Tho


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Teilnehmerinnenzahl so ansehe, hättest du die ganze Strecke gehen können. Und trotzdem keine Chance auf den zweiten Platz gehabt.



Sie ist sozusagen Letzte geworden


----------



## Solanum (20. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Teilnehmerinnenzahl so ansehe, hättest du die ganze Strecke gehen können. Und trotzdem keine Chance auf den zweiten Platz gehabt.





ja!!! und genauso hab ich´s gemacht war sooooooooo schön locker

das muss man erstmal schaffen: erste und letzte in ein und dem selben Rennen


----------



## Solanum (20. August 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Wie süüüüüßßßß! Das hat aber viel zeit gekostet!
> 
> 
> 
> Tho



wer hat der hat


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem der Berg-German:A-Cup nun leider für mich gelaufen ist 
, werde ich den (hoffentlich) bald einsetzenden Indian Summer wieder dem Touren und Fahrtechnikgedöne widmen 

Nachtrag Daun City Night:

- Ingo hält immer noch den 3. Gesamtrang 
- Iris ist Vorletzte geworden und kann locker mit den Lizenz-Damen mithalten 


Hat jemand Bilder gemacht?


PS: Habe leider nur das hier von meinem Hut:


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem der Berg-German:A-Cup nun leider für mich gelaufen ist
> [/URL]



Übertreib mal nicht so...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Cup-*GESAMTSIEG*!


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

@Manni, 

bist Du mit Susi und Luca bei der DM?
Macht Ihr Fahrgemeinschaft?
Plant Ihr mit Übernachtung?
Habt Ihr evtl. noch Platz?

Fragen über Fragen?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder gemacht?



Nachtrag Daun City Sprint:

Tolle Bilder gibt's! Z. B. vom Parkhaus. 

Von mir leider nur eins wo ich fast komplett von Gerd verdeckt werde ..... noch   






Ingo 





2dangerbiker/Manfred bei der Aufholjagd nach 3 !!! Kettenrissen:





Uns Pierre:





Und mein Duschopfer Wurzel :





Iris, die mal wieder ganz entspannt einen Start-Ziel Sieg eingefahren hat:






.... außerdem hat sie eh den Längsten


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

Beinahe den Chef vergessen .......


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2008)

Quelle: http://blog.biketags.de/

_Unsere beiden erfolgreichen Teamfahrer Michale Heider und Iris Lambeck schliessen die Saison 2008 als Gesamtsieger im Berg German A Cup und als Europameister in der Fun Klasse ab. Einmal kÃ¶nnen wir alle sehen, wozu Hobbyfahrer in der Lage sind, wenn die Motivation da ist. FÃ¼r die Saison 2009 wÃ¼nschen wir den Beiden viel Erfolg und hoffen, dass sich viele Sponsoren finden, die diesen beiden Racer unterstÃ¼tzen. 

biketags geht fÃ¼r das kommende Jahr erneut auf die Suche nach Nachwuchstalenten und/oder Spitzenhobbyracern, die einen kleinen Motivationsschubs fÃ¼r den letzten Kick gebrauchen kÃ¶nnen. Wir sponsoren zwar ohne Bargeld dafÃ¼r aber mit wunderbaren und wie man sieht schnellen Klamotten und viel Liebe und Freude am Sport. Und wer mÃ¶chte nicht einmal wie ein Star seine Klamotten zum Renntag Ã¼berreicht bekommen, mit einem leckeren Energiedrink empfangen werden und der hauseigenen Fotgrafin und der Presse zum Opfer fallen ? Feel like a Starâ¦ 

enjoy your rideâ¦ !_


----------



## Delgado (29. September 2008)

Das Ganze gestaltet sich ungefähr so, dass man ohne schmutzig zu werden, bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf schönen Trails biked ....










.... danach werden einem dann Ehre, Huldigung (Geld und Drogen natürlich auch aber psssssssssssst ..... ) zuteil.






Also alles ganz einfach  

Mitmachen lohnt auf jeden Fall. Sprecht einfach mal bikekiller an!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2008)

@Ingo, für Dich:





Und hier auf der Verfolgung vom Postmann:


----------



## Specialisiert (1. Oktober 2008)

geil! 
vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/termine_ixs-nrw-cup.htm


----------



## Solanum (8. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> http://www.ixs-nrw-cup.de/termine_ixs-nrw-cup.htm




http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/0/9/7/6/_/large/bersichtRennenIII.JPG


hab mal rausgesucht wie sich die NRW cup Rennen so verteilen! (nehmt den Link, der ist besser, da sieht man wenigstens was  )


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke!

Das ist ja alles nicht so weit weg.

Werde 2009 wohl den Berg-Tune-FRM-Poison-MTBvD-German:A-Bonne-Cup und den NRW-Cup fahren.

Da Bonne an beiden teilnimmt wie mir meine Quellen verraten dürfte es wohl keine Terminüberschneidungen geben 

Sind schomma 14 Termine :ächz:

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (8. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das ist ja alles nicht so weit weg.
> 
> ...



scheint ja ein lustiger Cup zu sein


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, .... bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt 


BTW:

Zur Rennvorbereitung hatte ich mal eine Leistungsdiagnostik angedacht.
Hab sowas noch nie gemacht. Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll?

Kennt jemand was Gutes im Köln/Gummersbacher Raum?

Kriegen wir vielleicht ein paar Leute zusammen?
Ingo, Iris, Patrick, Freddi, Sören, .....?

Ich mach dann LMB-Termin 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## pd1 (8. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, .... bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt
> 
> 
> BTW:
> ...




Hallo Micha !

Das können wir gerne machen !!

www.staps-online.com

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, .... bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt
> 
> 
> BTW:
> ...



Micha, die SIT Leute bieten doch sowas an. Frag doch einfach beim Stefan mal nach.

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Deutsche Sporthochschule in Köln sucht im Rahmen ihrer Projekte desöfteren Athleten/Mannschaften als "Labortiere" , hier probehalber der O-Ton:

_Mit unserer Arbeit werden zwei Hauptaufgabenbereiche abgedeckt. Zum einen werden Athleten und Mannschaften im Hinblick auf ihre Trainings- und Belastungssteuerung betreut. Zum anderen versuchen wir mit unserer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit neue Erkenntnisse auf folgenden Gebieten zu erlangen:...._

Vielleicht habt Ihr Glück und rutscht als Mannschaft in ein solches Betüdelungs-Projekt... Fragen kostet ja nix.


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

Danke erstmal 

Bei Sporthochschule fällt mir ein, .... Iris ist doch Deutsche Hochschulmeisterin geworden.

Iris, kannst Du mal evtl. Kontakt zur SpoHo herstellen ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Micha, die SIT Leute bieten doch sowas an. Frag doch einfach beim Stefan mal nach.
> Gruß _Guido_


Falls das mit der SpoHo nicht klappt, wüßte ich da jemanden, der gut flexibel und kompetent ist ... 
Danke Guido! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Falls das mit der SpoHo nicht klappt, wüßte ich da jemanden, der gut flexibel und kompetent ist ...
> Danke Guido!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Danke Stefan, komme drauf zurück. 
Wird ja auch lokal erreichbar sein ....

Bin anno 1993 nach Regensburg gereist für sowas 
Nach den Ergebnissen trainiere ich heute noch 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (9. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke erstmal
> 
> Bei Sporthochschule fällt mir ein, .... Iris ist doch Deutsche Hochschulmeisterin geworden.
> 
> Iris, kannst Du mal evtl. Kontakt zur SpoHo herstellen ?





habe das schonmal versucht.... keiner weis bei wem ich mich melden müste....alles wissen, dass irgendwer sowas irgendwo macht, aber diesen Jemand scheints nicht zu geben hab ich damals auch nicht verstanden, aber dann die Suche aufgegeben!

aber ich kann mich ja nochmal umhören!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> habe das schonmal versucht.... keiner weis bei wem ich mich melden müste....alles wissen, dass irgendwer sowas irgendwo macht, aber diesen Jemand scheints nicht zu geben hab ich damals auch nicht verstanden, aber dann die Suche aufgegeben!
> 
> aber ich kann mich ja nochmal umhören!
> 
> Solanum




Evtl. über StudiVZ?

Oder haben die vielleicht ein SpoHo-Forum?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Oktober 2008)

Also nochmal zum Thema Leistungsdiagnostik ...
Wir bieten das seit 4 Jahren als Service für unsere Kunden, an dem wir nichts verdienen. Unsere Kunden bekommen das dann etwas billiger als der "normale" Interessent. Wir übernehmen Termingestaltung, Information, Koordination und Organisation, natürlich nicht die Durchführung. Ort der Durchführung ist in einem Fitness-Studio in Köln, Bergisch Gladbach oder Rösrath. Oder in der SpoHo. 
Bei Interesse Email an mich.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## 4mate (9. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Evtl. über StudiVZ?
> 
> Oder haben die vielleicht ein SpoHo-Forum?


*Dr. Katja Kuhn*


----------



## Solanum (9. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Evtl. über StudiVZ?
> 
> Oder haben die vielleicht ein SpoHo-Forum?



Hab im StudiVZ in einer Gruppe mal nachgefragt.....
mal sehen ob da was kommt!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Also nochmal zum Thema Leistungsdiagnostik ...
> Wir bieten das seit 4 Jahren als Service für unsere Kunden, an dem wir nichts verdienen. Unsere Kunden bekommen das dann etwas billiger als der "normale" Interessent. Wir übernehmen Termingestaltung, Information, Koordination und Organisation, natürlich nicht die Durchführung. Ort der Durchführung ist in einem Fitness-Studio in Köln, Bergisch Gladbach oder Rösrath. Oder in der SpoHo.
> Bei Interesse Email an mich.
> 
> ...



Rösrath wäre ja praktisch  

Wenn ich meinen bisherigen Drill Instructor richtig verstanden habe, macht die 1. LD in der Startphase zur Trainingssaison Sinn.

Für mich (uns) läge das ca. Mitte Dezember.

Also nicht ungeduldig werden  und Dank Dir schön.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

Der Posteingang von Specialisiert ist voll. Specialisiert kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## Specialisiert (9. Oktober 2008)

Uups 

klappt wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute 
Vergesst auf keinen Fall den alten Mann
Bin bei sowas auf jedenfall dabei
Leistungsdiagnostik ist auch was für mich,und als Laborratte bin ich bestensfall geeignet
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Freddy41 (9. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> habe das schonmal versucht.... keiner weis bei wem ich mich melden müste....alles wissen, dass irgendwer sowas irgendwo macht, aber diesen Jemand scheints nicht zu geben hab ich damals auch nicht verstanden, aber dann die Suche aufgegeben!
> 
> aber ich kann mich ja nochmal umhören!
> 
> Solanum



Hi Iris
Hör dich einfach nochmal um,
denn dafür lieben  wir dich doch alle
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## helman (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi, na so eine Leistungsdiagnose unter dem Weihnachtsbaum fänd ich auch mal was feines - bin dabei!

Grüße
helman


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2008)

Na wird doch!

- Patrick
- Ingo
- Iris
- Ich
- Freddy
- Helmut

Schon 6 

Da krieg'mer bestimmt Mengenrabatt 

Wer will noch?


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2008)

Uns gibbet jetzt auch bei ebay 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290267738612


----------



## Solanum (15. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Uns gibbet jetzt auch bei ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290267738612



coooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (15. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Uns gibbet jetzt auch bei ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290267738612




War es das wert


----------



## fdheidkamp (15. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> War es das wert




Wenn`s die Iris bei  Shirt Kauf mit dabei gibt ?


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2008)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Wenn`s die Iris bei  Shirt Kauf mit dabei gibt ?




Wenn Du alle 250 Stück nimmst?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Oktober 2008)

Der Absatz scheint ja in's Stocken geraten zu sein.

Vielleicht sollte sie noch einen Zusatz anbringen, das die Trikots "selbstverständlich" gemäß Ebay-Richtlinie gereinigt seien.

Vielleicht gibt's dann ja zusätzliche Order von der Seifen-Fraktion.


----------



## Solanum (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leutse

hatte euch doch bei verschiedensten Gelegenheiten vorgejammert, dass sich bei meinem Scale das Tretlagergehäuse aus dem Rahmen gelöst hat
krass bei meinen "Kampfgewicht"
....aber ich habs nach 2,5 Jahre nach dem Kauf reklamiert und man sagte mir, dass sie das kleben würden!... war ich ja schonmal ein stückweit beruhigt und habs zum einschicken abgegeben ...

heute war ich wieder bei Campana in Burscheid, und hab mal nachgefragt ob es schon was neues von dem eingeschickten Rahmen gebe:
ich habe grade einen neuen 2008er Scale 10 Rahmen mit nachhause gebraucht incl. neuem Ritchey WCS Steuersatz und allem Schrauben-klimbim, Kettenstrebenschutz und so


Scott und Campana find ich klasse

freu freu freu!!!

Solanum

PS: Biketags ist natürlich auch klasse, aber da braucht man nochnichtmal reklamieren! das ist natürlich noch besser


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo Leutse
> 
> hatte euch doch bei verschiedensten Gelegenheiten vorgejammert, dass sich bei meinem Scale das Tretlagergehäuse aus dem Rahmen gelöst hat
> krass bei meinen "Kampfgewicht"
> ...



Das ist es was ich an Scott und in meinem Fall Cyclewerx so schätze.

Liegt nicht an deinem Gewicht, sondern an der unglaublichen Kraft, mit der du zutrittst. Ich bekomme immer den Hinterbau kaputt. Das liegt schon eher am Gewicht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme immer den Hinterbau kaputt. Das liegt schon eher am Gewicht.




Versuchs mal mit 'nem größeren Sattel Dann leidet Dein Hinterbau nicht so


----------



## Delgado (16. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> .... incl. neuem Ritchey WCS *Carbon* Steuersatz  und ......



Krieg ich jetzt den alten Rahmen?


----------



## Solanum (17. Oktober 2008)

hab jetz auch Zuhause Internet
jubel jubel jucheeeeeeeee

Slanum


----------



## joscho (17. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> hab jetz auch Zuhause Internet



Willkommen im Club 



> jubel jubel jucheeeeeeeee


Süß - worüber die Jugend sich so freuen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (18. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> 
> Süß - worüber die Jugend sich so freuen kann





jaja sicher!!!

das ist nämlich garnicht so selbstverständlich!!
als ich hier herzog gabs hier 1. noch kein DSL und 2. internet nur von der Telekom für mid.40 pro Monat oder so

heute ist alles besser

Solanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## Solanum (19. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322



och! das klingt interessant!! 

mal sehen ob ichs einrichten kann.... muss dann nämlich packen für einen Monat Kalifornien

Solanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> och! das klingt interessant!!
> 
> mal sehen ob ichs einrichten kann.... muss dann nämlich packen für einen Monat Kalifornien
> 
> Solanum



Packen für Kalifornien??? Bikini und Handtuch... Fertig...und ab zur Nister!!!


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322




Was haste denn für'n Wetter bestellt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2008)

Das von heute

Ob es kommt ??


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

*Noch nicht gesehen??? *
*Würde mich freuen.*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Noch nicht gesehen??? *
> *Würde mich freuen.*
> 
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*




Suchst Du den Postmann?


... übrigens funzt der link nicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

1.Ja.
2.Shit.
Sollte aber jeder verstehen, so ist der Level der Teilnehmer wenigstens OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2008)

Rennradfahren Mallorca 08.03.2009 - 22.03.2009

Ca. 690  mit 2 Wo. HP im *** im DZ, Flug mit Radtransport, Transfers, Touren, Service, ...

Bei Interesse PN oder hier.


PS: Fällt in die Winterpokalzeit


----------



## RennKröte (29. Oktober 2008)

Sach mal ist uns Iris gut in CA angekommen?!?!


----------



## Solanum (30. Oktober 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Sach mal ist uns Iris gut in CA angekommen?!?!



jaha bin da...

alles OK hier 36grad etc... alles Bestens
byby Solanum


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> jaha bin da...
> 
> alles OK hier 36grad etc... alles Bestens
> byby Solanum



36° Farenheit? 

Hier fahr ich morgens bei 0 - 4°C zur Arbeit.

Du hast also allen Grund neidisch zu sein .....


----------



## RennKröte (30. Oktober 2008)

Na dann ist ja gut 
Oooooooooooooooh so schön warm hast Du es da....seufz und hier ist so kalt...
Naja, aber Du bist ja nicht zum Spaß da...

Dann lass es Dir dennoch mal gut gehen, ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass es mit die genialste Ecke da in den Staaten ist...

Grüßlies Kleines 
Krötchen


----------



## Freddy41 (1. November 2008)

Hi Micha
Du bist ein echter Zauberer
Wie schaffst du es morgen zwei Touren gleichzeitig zu fahren (Eitdorf und Engelskirchen)
Kein Wunder das du bei Rennen immer schneller bist wie ich
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (3. November 2008)

Freddy41 schrieb:


> Hi Micha
> Du bist ein echter Zauberer
> Wie schaffst du es morgen zwei Touren gleichzeitig zu fahren (Eitdorf und Engelskirchen)
> Kein Wunder das du bei Rennen immer schneller bist wie ich
> Gruß Friedhelm




Tja, 

in Winterpokalzeiten ist alles erlaubt 

Außerdem muss ich doch für unsere 24h Neuauflage trainieren 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Freddy41 (4. November 2008)

Hi Micha
Tja da muß ich dir wohl recht geben,das mit dem Winterpokal,den bekommt man wohl nur wenn so
Und das mit dem 24 Stundenrennen,da muß ich dann wohl oder übel täglich fahren um Endlich auf das Treppchen zu kommen
Gruß Friedhelm
Und Grüß mir die Iris und den Ingo mal von mir.


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2008)

Wir schneien hier so langsam ein 

... wird das ein Spaß


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2008)

Bei Rose gibt's z. Zt. auf Top-Angebote nochmal 50%.

Beispiel:

Schwalbe Furious Fred 2,0" 295 Gramm ....

- UVP: 45,90 
- Rose Standard-Preis 36,xx 
- Top Angebots-Preis 26,00 
- Top Angebot minus 50% = 13   

Hab' mich dann mal eben mit Schuhen, Helm, Reifen, Überschuhen, Schaltwerk, Kleidung .... usw. eingedeckt 


Gruß

Micha


----------



## ralf (26. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bei Rose gibt's z. Zt. auf Top-Angebote nochmal 50%.
> 
> Beispiel:
> 
> ...



 jo, habe ich auch gemacht :

Schuhe MTB + Rennrad,
Trikots,
Jacken,
Handschuhe,
Taschen 

Deinen Helm kannst Du mir mal rübergeben. Das ist wahrscheinlich der, den ich nicht mehr bekommen habe  

*Preise* deutlich *unter* _*Aldiniveau*_. *Qualität dafür auf Profiniveau*  

Mittlerweile dürften nur noch jämmerliche Reste vorrätig sein. 

Ralf


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Deinen Helm kannst Du mir mal rübergeben. Das ist wahrscheinlich der, den ich nicht mehr bekommen habe



Der hier?

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12133

Angeblich legen die immer nach ..... Ich werd' mal noch die Augen offen halten


----------



## ultra2 (26. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der hier?
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12133
> 
> Angeblich legen die immer nach ..... Ich werd' mal noch die Augen offen halten



Nee, für den Ralf, den Racer, natürlich der Zeitfahrhelm aus dem Test hier


----------



## ralf (26. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Der hier?
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12133
> 
> Angeblich legen die immer nach ..... Ich werd' mal noch die Augen offen halten



... nee, *"fott is fott". *_(Kölsche Regel ... )_
Macht aber nix, es sollte der Alpina Ethos sein. Brauch' ich aber nicht wirklich. Habe Helme genug ... 

... obwohl, ... ein Zeitfahrhelm fehlt wirklich noch in der Sammlung ...


----------



## Solanum (30. November 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallo Leutse
> 
> hatte euch doch bei verschiedensten Gelegenheiten vorgejammert, dass sich bei meinem Scale das Tretlagergehäuse aus dem Rahmen gelöst hat
> krass bei meinen "Kampfgewicht"
> ...



so is fettich ham Micha und ich am Dienstag aufgebaut


----------



## joscho (30. November 2008)

Und, ist es so schnell wie es aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Und, ist es so schnell wie es aussieht



Ich befürchte es ..... hab meins erst mal aufrüsten müssen 


BTW: Der Smiley ist an der falschen Stelle


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich befürchte es ..... hab meins erst mal aufrüsten müssen
> 
> 
> BTW: Der Smiley ist an der falschen Stelle



Mit Smileys kenne ich mich aus 



es müßte heißen ....... und  ist *es* so schnell wie es aussieht


----------



## helman (2. Dezember 2008)

@Solanum:

Sehr fein habt Ihr das neue Bike gemacht, sieht gut aus  was fährst Du da für Reifen??
helman


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2008)

helman schrieb:


> @Solanum:
> 
> Sehr fein habt Ihr das neue Bike gemacht, sieht gut aus  was fÃ¤hrst Du da fÃ¼r Reifen??
> helman



2,1er Little Alberts faltb. Front only 

495 Gramm; 15 â¬


----------



## Delgado (13. August 2009)

Da Solanum und ich am Sa. sowieso in Remscheid auf'm Rennen sind haben wir gedacht, dass wir auf dem Rückweg noch eine Tour ab Burscheid anbieten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2385

Wetter soll ja gut werden


----------

